# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  كسرة خبز .......إجتماعية..

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

هي خربشات من قلمي الضائع اتمنى أن تعجبكم

--------------
حسين(30سنه)
زهراء(24سنه)
إبنهم أزهر(6 أشهر)
حولهم تدور الأحداث 
هم نموذج لعائلة موجودة في مجتمعنا يعيشون في أوساطنا
البعض منهم منـزوٍ في زاوية الحياة 
والبعض منهم له أهمية خاصة في المجتمع 
تدور الأحداث في القطيف ، كل القطيف 
.............
اليوم هو يوم الأربعاء وحسين عنده إجازة مدتها شهر كامل 
يالله شهر كامل من الراحة والبعد عن العمل مصدر الضيق والهم والمراجعين ، فحسين يعمل في إدارة الأحوال المدنية يقابل في اليوم الواحد مراجعين بأمزجة مختلفة منهم الباسم ومنهم المتجهم ومنهم من يريد أن يقفز على الآخرين لمجرد أن لديه معرفة بأحدهم وتأتي له الملفات حتى في وقت الصلاة ، لكنه الآن في إجازة لمدة شهر كامل سيقضيها مع زوجته وإبنه 
هو يعيش في شقة معهما ليست بعيده من منزل والديه 
اليوم وهو راجع من العمل مر على سوق الخضره بالقطيف ليشتري بعض الخضار والأسماك 
حسين :- قواك الله حجي 
- الله يقويك تفضل ويش بغيت 
حسين:- بكم الموز
- فلافه بعشره ، أحط الك ..أُه
حسين:-حط ليي بخمسه بس 
- أحط لك بعشره ويش تسوي خمسة أريل ، يالله با أحط لك بعشره 
حسين:-حجي حط ليي بخمسه أريل ويش أسوي أنا بفلافة كيالو .أشوحه 
- على هواك على هواك ولدي 
حسين:- وهالبرتقال بكم 
- السلة بخمصطعش
حسين:- نااااا ، أمس بعشره اليوم بخمصطعش ، لا لا ما أمبى 
- ارتفع سعره بعد ويش ، خلاص با أخليها بفلطعش ويش تمبى بعد
حسين:- لا با أخذ كيلو بس 
- ويش يسوي الكيلو فلاف حبات 
حسين:-ايه هذا اللي ناكله إحنا ويش نمبى بالزيادة 
- خذ لك وريح روحك ولدي ، ما يتحصل هالبرتقال 
بعد يومين
حسين:-بعد يومين حجي مانا هنه أنا
- ويش بغيت بعد ولدي
حسين:-حط ليي كسبره وبقدونس وجرجير وبصل أخضر
- هداهم بعد ويش 
حسين:-خلاص كم حسابك حجي 
- فنعشر ريال
تفضل حجي ...وأعطاه خمصطعشر ريال وعود عليه فلافة أريل وأخذ أغراضه وهو في طريقه للسياره شاف جح 
وأخذ له فلاف جحات بعشر أريل 
حسين:- ايه عدل ، وحده لينا ووحده لبيت أبويي وحده لبيت عمي 

وركب سيارته وشغل المكيف وهو رايح الشقه وقف عند الإشارة اللي عند إشارة البحاري
وجت اله طراره تدق الدريشه 
وهو سافط ولا كأنها موجودة 
وهي مصره تدق الدريشه ، قام فتح شويه من الدريشه 
حسين:- نعم ، ويش تمبي 
- عطني من عند الله 
حسين:- روحي روحي عن خلقتي ، أحسن لي أعطي الجمعية ولا أعطيكم 
- فقارا والله فقارا
حسين:- لو فقارا روحوا الجمعية هي تعطيكم بدل الوقفه في الشوارع 
- زين وصلني 
حسين:- وين بتروحي 
- أي مكان 
حسين:- أقول أنا ما اتابع هالشغلات يالله وتقولي فقارا بعد..إه
وفتحت الإشاره ومحرك حسين السياره وهو يفكر في هالناس اللي تذر روحها علشان كم بيزه 
.........

زهراء قعدت من النوم الساعه عشر الصبح وطلعت ودام سمك صافي وحطته يفك من الفلج عشان الساعه طنعش تجهزه واذا قريب يوصل رجلها تقليه لأنه يجبه وهو صاخن 
وراحت لولدها أزهر في سريره وتحسسته 
زهراء:- الحمد لله خفت حرارته عن أمس 

وتذكرت معاناتها ويا أخت رجلها فريدته وهي تعايرها يوم تأخرت في الولادة 
يالله أربع سنين وأني أعاني ويا هالمخلوقه 
أربع سنين وأني أسمع كلامها الجارح يقطع في قلبي مفلات السكاكين 
- هاه شكلش ما فيش ولاد 
- هاه للحين ما حملتي...إه 
- هاه أشوف دبتش طافره ..أكل لو حمل
- لاويش ما تتعالجي ، اللي مفلاتش ما يفيد
فيهم الا علاج برا
- لايكون أخذتي أخويي وانتين تحبي واحد فاني علشان كده ما جبتي ولاد 
- ما يصير أخويي منه السبب ، داكوه أخوته كلهم عندهم على فنين وفلافه ، انتين السبب أكيد 
- شوفي الش حل 

وحتى بعد أن حملت بولدها 

- وينه تعالجتي 
- هالدختور اللي تعالجتي عنده أكيد عالمي اللي خلى الأرض البور تثمر
- ما عرفتوا ولد لو بنيه له 
- شكلش ما فيش الا بنيه ، اللي زيش ما يجيب ولاد 

وعندها قررت زهراء أن تتكلم وتبث الشكوى لزوجها 
لكنها تراجعت حفاظاً على حياتهم الزوجة وأكدارها 
لكنها لم تغفر لها هذا الكلام أبداً

وفجأة رن جرس الهاتف 
زهراء:- الو ، الو ....من يتكلم 
- .....................
زهراء:- الووووه الووووه ....من 
-..............ههههههه
زهراء:- أعوذ بالله ، اذا ما تكلمت با أقول لزوجي يتصرف معاكم 
- ...........ههه ههه ههههههه
تغلق زهراء سماعة الهاتف وهي متضايقه 
فلقد تكرر هذا الأمر كثيراً خصوصاً في الإسبوع الأخير 
ولا يحدث الا في الصبح عندما يكون زوجها في العمل 

تصلي زهراء على محمد وآل محمد وتقوم للتتوضأ للصلاة 
وتجلس بين يدي رب رحيم يغفر الذنب العظيم 
وعندما تنتهي من صلاتها تطلق يديها وروحها للدعاء في هذا الوقت وتفتح صفحة زيارة عاشوراء 
فلقد تعودت أن تقرأها بعد صلاة الظهر من كل يوم ولا تزال منذ أن كانت في الثانوية 
وتنتهي من زيارتها بدعاء علقمة 
وتطوي سجاتها وتحمد ربها على أنعمه 

تصل الساعه الواحدة وتتصل زهراء بزوجها في العمل ولا يرد عليها ، تتصل مرة أخرى وثالثة 
يرد عليها حسين بكلمتين 
حسين :- مشغول غناتي 
زهراء:-بس حبيت اتطمن عليك غناتي ، اذا فضيت كلمني 
حسين :- ان شاء الله غناتي ، يالله باي 
زهراء:- باي ، مع الف سلامه 
وتقوم لتبدأ عمل البيت الذي لا ينتهي 
وتنتبه الى الساعه وقد وصلت للساعه الثانية والربع 
وتذهب للسمك لتجهزه 
وتضعه في المقلى وتباعاً تقلي كل السمك فتضعه في صحن وتغلفه بالقصدير
وتسمع صوت أزهر وقد جلس من النوم 
فتذهب اليه مسرعه بعد أن أطفأت الفرن 

تأخذ ولدها في حضنها وتتحسسه وتقيس حرراته 
37.6c
أشوا نزلت حرارته 
وتسمع جرس الباب 
فتذهب لتفتح الباب لتجد حسين في يده أكياس الفاكهه وفي اليد الأخرى جحه ويناولها الأكياس ويرجع ليجلب الجح الباقي 

يدخل حسين ويأخذ من يدها ولده أزهر ويناغيه 
يا سنور تت ...يا سنور تت...ما عندنا بت 
ما عندنا الا أزهر يصيح ويسكت 
وتذهب هي الى المطبخ لتجهز الغداء 

وفي الأثناء يرن جرس الباب 

حسين :- من ؟؟؟

- أني ..........

>>>>> ............يتبع قريباً

----------


## هجـــღـــير

ما أجملَ الحكَايا عِندما يُغَلِفُهآ الواقِعْ ..
مُتَابعينَ لكم إن شاء الله ..
أستمَروا ..
آدامكم الله

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الابداع يرافقك اينما حللت 
بوركت اخي ابو زين 
بانتظار التتمة

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ما أجملَ الحكَايا عِندما يُغَلِفُهآ الواقِعْ ..
> مُتَابعينَ لكم إن شاء الله ..
> أستمَروا ..
> آدامكم الله




خيتي هجير مرحبتين

نعم الواقع المعاش جزء من حكايانا 

يشرفنا تواجدكم ومتابعتكم 

في حفظ الباري

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الابداع يرافقك اينما حللت 
> بوركت اخي ابو زين 
> بانتظار التتمة



خيتي نوارة الدنيا حياش الله 

الابداع انتم وقوده 

من خلال متابعتكم 

بارك الله فيكم 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الباري الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وفي الأثناء يرن جرس الباب 

حسين :- من ؟؟؟

- أني مريم

حسين:- دقيقه بس دقيقه 

ويقوم الى زهراء فيما تواصل أخته ضرب جرس الباب بقوة 

حسين:- هاش خذي أزهر تراه مطرطر بعد 

زهراء :- داني أحط الغداء حطه في مقعدته 

حسين:- زين با أحطه بس بيصيح ترى

زهراء :- ويش أسوي بعد أني داهيه إيدي وصخه له ، ومنهوه اللي يدق الباب 

حسين:- هذي مريم أختي 

زهراء :- وهذا وقت زياره يعني..إه 

حسين:-ويش اسوي بعد أطردها..إه

زهراء :-لا بس يعني المفروض تحس هيه 

حسين:- بنشوف ويش تمبى ، ويصير خير بعدين

ولا يزال الجرس يرن وبقوة ، وحسين رايح الباب وهو يقول ...زين دانا جاي ...دانا جاي 

ويحط ولده في المقعده ويبدأ أزهر في الصياح ويفتح باب الشقه لتدخل أخته كأنها الريح العاصف ، وتتبعها 

ابنتيها هدى وسلمى 

وتسلم على أخوها وتبدأ ابنتاها باللعب 

مريم:- هاه ويش فيه أزهروه يصيح

حسين:- ابداً بس مطرطر وزهراء مشغوله شوي في الغداء 

مريم:- يا علي يا علي ، أمه مشغوله ومخليتنه بوصخه..أُه

حسين:- لا بس هيه قاعده تحط الغداء تفضلي تغدي ويانا 

مريم:- لا ما أمبى اتغدى ، بس حرام عليكم تخلوا الجاهل يصيح كده ،كان المفروض بدلتوا اله وتالي كملتوا 

غداكم . يعني الحين الغداء أحسن من الولد صار..أُه 

حسين:- لا يا وخيتي بس زهراء كانت مشغوله وقلت ليها تنشب الغداء وتوه مطرطر وهوه في ايدي 

مريم:- ايه تدافع عنها مو ، داكوه مبين عليه من زمان عاملنها 

حسين:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، والحين ويش صار 

وتوقف حسين عند هذه الجمله لأنه لا يريد أن يجرح شعور أخته بكلماته وتذكر كيف انها أنجبت أول طفل 

وسقطت به وحملت بالثاني وأيضاً سقطت به مما سبب لها أزمة عند الانجاب ، وبعد فترة حملت وأنجبت إبنتها الأولى ومن ثم تبعتها بالثانية وأسقطت ما في بطنها للمرة الثالثة ....فهي لا تستطيع أن تثبت الحمل الذكر أبداً ومن ثم أصيبت بسرطان الرحم مما استدعى التدخل الجراحي لإستأصال الرحم 

مريم:- ما صار شي ما صار شي ، وينهيه زهراء 

حسين:- في المطبخ قلت الش له 

وراحت مريم الى زهراء بحجة انها تريد مساعدتها 

مريم:- هاه زهور كيف حالش 

زهراء:- الحمد لله أم هدى 

مريم:- اني ام عمران 

زهراء:- حياش الله أم عمران ، يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 

مريم:- ويش السواة ، مخليه ولدش لا غيرتي اله ولا شي ومشغوله بالعلف ..إه

زهراء:- أبوه أخذخ وتالي قالي ليي داهوه عملها ، قلت اله حطه ف يالمقعده وداني با أجي اله ، وشرفتي انتين بعدين

مريم:- يعني ويش ، ما أزور أخويي له ، ولا هذي بعد بتسوي منها سالفه 

زهراء:- حياش في كل وقت ، ويش بتتغدي ويانا ...إه

مريم:- الحمد لله والشكر ، تغديت وغديت بناتي من زماااان 

زهراء:- الف الحمد لله والشكر على نعمته 

مريم:- يعني ويش تتحمدي ربش هالشكل 

زهراء:-ما فيه شي بس أحمد الله على نعمته فيها شي هذي بعد..إه

مريم:- لا ما فيها شي ، تمبيني أساعدش في شي 

زهراء:-مشكوووررررره وما تقصري غناتي أم عمران ، ارتاحي وخليني أنشب الغداء وأشوف ولدي 

وكملت زهراء نشاب الغداء فيما قامت مريم بالفرجة عليها وعلى مطبخها والغيرة تأكل في قلبها بسبب 

وضعها ووضع زوجها المتردي ، حيث أن زوجها من البخل بمكان لا يتحمله قلب رجل فضلاً عن إمرأة وزوجة 

أيضاً ، فهو في كل الأمور يحاسب عليها وكل شيء عنده بحساب دقيق لا يتخطى حدوده أبداً ومهما حدث 

لدرجة أنه يجادل المستوصفات في سعر العلاج عندما يمرض هو أو تمرض إحدى ابنتيه أو زوجته 

في الأثناء دخل حسين الى المطبخ يمبى غرشة ماي وفتح الثلاجة ، وبنظرة خاطفة لمحت مريم ما في 

الثلاجة من خيرات ، وهي تشاهد أخاها يشرب من الماء 

مريم:- لاويش ما تحطو ليكم براد ماي أحسن اليكم 

حسين :- ولا ويش براد ماي ، كلنا فنين وغرشة الماي بتطول عندنا واجد يمكن تتغير ريحتها ولا شي 

زهراء:- اي والله ، وتعرفي الحساسية اللي تصير من الماي 

مريم:- اول مره أسمع بحساسية من الماي 

حسين :- لا خلينا كده أحسن الينا ، وفاني شي البراد حق البيت وإحنا اذا طلعنا ناخذ ويانا أغراش ماي 

وتعرفي هالخواهر 

وطلع حسين بسرعه حتى لا يحتذم النقاش بينهما وتبعته مريم خلفه وظلت زهراء تتابع نشاب الغداء 

وإعداد السلطة والفاكهه وبعد فترة خرجت بالسفرة ووضعتها على الأرض ورجعت للمطبخ تجيب باقي 

الأغراض وعندما انتهت 

زهراء:- شاااااه وين اختك 

حسين:- اختي راحت 

زهراء:- بس داهم بناتها هنه له 

حسين:-ايه تقول بتروح السوق وبترجع وخلت بناتها هنه

زهراء:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

حسين:-ويش فيش انتين الحين ، ان شاء الله ما بتطول وبترجع بسرعه ، قلت ليها أنا ورانا طلعه للسوق 

احنا بعد .

زهراء:- صدق...أُه وبانت الفرحه في عيون زهراء 

حسين:- لا بس ، قلت ليها كده علشان لا تطول 

زهراء:- يعني ما فيه سوق له ...فرحتني وتالي كتمتني 

حسين:- ويش ورانا داهوه عندي شهر كامل با اوديش السوق ...لاحقين 

زهراء:- ايه نمبى نروح نجهز لأزهر ترى فيابه ضيقوا عليه ولا عنده فياب 

حسين:- عنده خير ، عنده خير ..د...الحين خلينا ناكل هاللقمة المالحه ونستهدي بالله

ودعى حسين بنات أخته للغداء وجاءوا جلسوا معهم على السفرة ، وبدأوا يأكلون معهم الغداء 

وزهراء تودم لزوجها وهو يعطي بنات أخته اللقمة تلو الأخرى ولاحظ هو كما لاحظت زهراء انهم جوعى 

وانقلب حالها زهراء من الحنق الى الرأفة بهؤلاء الصغيرات 

وتذكرت انها لم تغير لأزهر 

زهراء :- الحمد لله 

حسين:- داويش ما أكلتي شي 

زهراء:- أكلت خير من عند الله وخيرك يا غناتي 

حسين:- تسلمي ، تسلمي 

وقام وورفع الملعقه وفيها رز وسمك وهو يقول 

حسين :- غناتي زهراء ...علشاني هاللقمة 

وزهراء تتمنع ،وهو يصر 

حتى أكلتها على استحياء وذهبت لطفلها وأخذته 

فيما نظرات هدى وسلمى الى خالهم ومن ثم حولوها الى الأكل وتابعوا 

انتهت زهراء من ابنها أزهر ورجعت الى الصالة وحسين جالس وبنات أخته لا يزالون يواصلون قصف ما تبقى 

من الأكل والفاكهه حتى أتوا على آخره 

حسين:- ههههه داهم بنات أختي غسلوا لش لصحون 

زهراء:- عليهم بالعافيه 

حسين:- الله يعافيش ويسلمش غناتي على قلبش الطيب 

زهراء:- هذولا جهال والذنب ذنب امهم وأبوهم اللي مخليينهم بهالحاله 

وكانت هذه الكلمة صدرت من زهراء بغير قصد وهي تستقبل نظرات زوجها الحنون حسين وفي داخلها 

تأسفت مليون مرة على ما قالته فهي تعرف أن حسين طيب لأبعد الحدود ويثق في الناس لأبعد الحدود 

ويرثى لحال بنات أخته لكن دون إظهار ذلك أمامهم 

زهراء :- أسفه غناتي ما كان قصدي 

حسين :- خلاص بعدويش سمعوها الجهال

زهراء :- لا ان شاء الله ما انتبهوا للكلمة 

وهم في الحقيقة لم ينتبهوا لأي شيء مما حدث أبداً فهن مشغولات بالأكل الذي لا يجدونه أدناه في بيتهم 

وقام حسين وغسل يديه ورجع للصالة وأمر بنات أخته بأن يغسلوا أيديهم فقامت هدى وأخذت بيدأختها 

للمغسلة 

حسين :- ما فيه شاي يعني اليوم 

زهراء :- الا فيه يا غناتي ، بس يخدر شوي 

حسين :- حطي لينا شوية مكسرات خلينا نفسفس قبل لا ناخذ غفوتنا 

زهراء :- ان شاء الله غناتي ، الحين يجي لك اللي تمبى 

ووضعت زهراء في التبسي الشاي والبيالات والمكسرات وصبت لزوجها الشاي وقدمت له المكسرات وأيضاً 

قامت بصب الشاي لهدى أما سلميى فجلبت لها عصير فيمتو ، وقامت هي بمداعبة صغيرها حتى نام 

على يديها فقامت ووضعته في السرير 

زهراء :- ويش أبو أزهر ما ودك تودينا محل في ها الإجازة 

حسين:- ان شا ءالله ان شاء الله ، مسوي لش مفاجأة 

زهراء :- صدق..أُه ، الله يخليك لينا يا غناتي ولا ننحرم منك 

حسين:- الله يسلمش ، الحين أنا با آخذ ليي غفوة وقعديني الساعه خمس با أروح العب كوره ويا الفريق 

زهراء :- ان شاء الله 

وقام حسين وراح للغرفة ، وقعدت زهراء ويا بنات حماتها في الصالة تشاهد وياهم التلفزيون وهي تنود 

وغفت عيونها من التعب 

وقاموا البنات يلعبوا في الألعاب 

وشوي الا ...............طرااااااااااااخ 

وقعد حسين مختلع 

وفزت زهراء من غفوتها وهي جالسه 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قريباً نتابع 

فمان الكريم*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

حركآآآتْ
 :wink: 
مع إنه مريموه بطت شبديِ
 :evil: 

مُتابعَون معكم بإذن الله
 :cool:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 
على عجلة من أمري مررتُ حيثُ صفحتكم... 
وسُرعان ماانشديت لجمال ماتقدموا.... 
وأبت بصمتي إلا أن تنطبع بين سطوركم.. 
مُعلنة شيئاً من إعجابهم بما قد قدمتم ... 
راااائعة وتُلامس حياتنا الاجتماعية .. 
اندمجت مع حسين وزهراء ..وطيبتهما..نفرت من مريم وتصرفاتها.. 
تأسيت لحال الاطفال......  

سلم فكركم الراقي....والخصب... 
وسلمت أيديكم المُناقِشَة المُعاصرة كُل واقع .... 

ننتظر الجديد وكلنا شوووق... 
يعطيك العافية أخوي .... 
موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ااااااااااااااااااااالله اااااااااااالله يابو زين ويش القصه هذي 
تجنننننننننن بجد
ماشاءالله عليك بس شكلها<<<القصه قديحيه ههههههههههه
موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآله
دمت بود

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حلو حلو 
مريموه يبغى ليها دست يادبها
ياحبها للنقرشة 
حسين وزهراء للحين ماشية امورهم تمام
مشكور خيي ابو زين
ربي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## يوم سعيد

*دائماً تحلق أخي واحد فاضي في سماء الصدارة وأغبط روايتك على حسها الدافئ وعلو كعبها لاسيّما البساطة التي كست المفردات والحوار المزين بالتراث ، هناك بالفعل بساطة في مقام القوة وهذا ما أضفى على حكايتك أخي الفاضل أتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً ...؟؟؟*
*ومازلنا على طريق المتابعة والشغف يحدونا ...؟؟*
*يوماً سعيداً*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
ماشاء الله اخوووي ابوزيـــــــن
بجد احداااااث وااااقعيييييييه وهذه هي الحياه 
وتدخلات من بعض الاطراف حتى لوكان الزوجين يعيشان بسعاده 
لااريد تشوووويه صفحتك بهدرتي 
فقط احجز لي مقعد وفي البدااايه حتى اشوووف عدل  :toung:  :wacko:  :embarrest: هههههههوقاموا البنات يلعبوا في الألعاب 

وشوي الا ...............طرااااااااااااخ 
ياترى ويش هالصووووت الله يسسسسسسسسسستر 
كل مااريد قوله ربي يحفظك ويسلمك وتحكي لنا اجمل القصص 
ومرحووووم الوالديين 
وننتظر بشـــــــووووووق

----------


## واحد فاضي

> حركآآآتْ
> 
> 
> مع إنه مريموه بطت شبديِ
> 
> 
> مُتابعَون معكم بإذن الله






خيتي هجير مرحبتين

مريموه تعبانه  :toung: 

نتشرف بمتابعتكم خيتي 


خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مرحبتين 





> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
>  وعجل فرجهم وفرج لنا بهم يا كريم
> على عجلة من أمري مررتُ حيثُ صفحتكم...
> وسُرعان ماانشديت لجمال ماتقدموا....
>  
> وأبت بصمتي إلا أن تنطبع بين سطوركم..
> مُعلنة شيئاً من إعجابهم بما قد قدمتم ...
>  يشرفنا تواجدكم 
> ...






 يشرفني تواجدكم ومتابعتكم 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ااااااااااااااااااااالله اااااااااااالله يابو زين ويش القصه هذي







> تجنننننننننن بجد
> ماشاءالله عليك بس شكلها<<<القصه قديحيه ههههههههههه
> موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآله
> دمت بود




 خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب 

القصة تخص القطيف عموماً 
من أقصاها لأقصاها 

وإن كانت بعض الكلمات تخص منطقة معينة 

يشرفني تواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيتي 

موفقة بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> حلو حلو 
> مريموه يبغى ليها دست يادبها
> ياحبها للنقرشة 
> حسين وزهراء للحين ماشية امورهم تمام
> مشكور خيي ابو زين
> ربي يعطيك الف عافية



 خيتي نوارة الدنيا مراحب 

تواجدكم ومتابعتكم الحلوه 

مريموه نحيسه  :bigsmile: حددددددها 

الشكر لكم خيتي لتواجدكم الكريم

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *دائماً تحلق أخي واحد فاضي في سماء الصدارة وأغبط روايتك على حسها الدافئ وعلو كعبها لاسيّما البساطة التي كست المفردات والحوار المزين بالتراث ، هناك بالفعل بساطة في مقام القوة وهذا ما أضفى على حكايتك أخي الفاضل أتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً ...؟؟؟*







> *ومازلنا على طريق المتابعة والشغف يحدونا ...؟؟*
> *يوماً سعيداً*




 خيي يوم سعيد مراحب 
شرفني تواجدك أخي ومتابعتك 

هي من الواقع الذي يمر علينا يومياً ولا يكاد نحس به الا لما نقرأه .

قوة الرواية في تواجدكم ومتابعتكم  :cool: 

 سنواصل على أمل ان لا يعطلنا أي شيء 
وقد آلينا على أنفسنا ن نكمل ما بدأناه 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح مراحب 




> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
>  وعجل فرجهم يا كريم
> 
> ماشاء الله اخوووي ابوزيـــــــن
> بجد احداااااث وااااقعيييييييه وهذه هي الحياه 
> وتدخلات من بعض الاطراف حتى لوكان الزوجين يعيشان بسعاده
>  هذه هي الحياة التي لا نكاد نحس بها  
> لااريد تشوووويه صفحتك بهدرتي 
>  بالعكس خيتي يزيد جمال الصفحة >>هدرتكم ههههه
> ...





 مرحومة الوالدين خيتي 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

وقاموا البنات يلعبوا في الألعاب 

وشوي الا ...............طرااااااااااااخ 

وقعد حسين مختلع 

وفزت زهراء من غفوتها وهي جالسه 

وطلع حسين من الغرفه للصاله 

حسين :- ويش صاير ، ويش صاير ..بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

زهراء:- ما أدري أخذت ليي غفوه من التعب وداني مفلاتك قعدت 

واتجهوا لبنات هدى وسلمى ، وشافوا سلمى ممسكة بيدها وهي تصيح وهدى تهدئها 

وذهب حسين ليهم 

حسين :- ويش فيها أختش ؟؟

هدى :- خالوا هيه راكبه على الكرسي وتالي انزلقت وطاحت 

وطالع على جنب وشاف صورته مكسوره والزجاج متنفر في كل مكان ، وزهراء بعدهيه واقفه تطالع فيهم 

حسين :- زوحي جيبي الاسعافات خلينا نلف ايدها 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله الحين 

وراحت تجيب الاسعافات ومعاهم المخمه 

حسين يضمد جرح سلمى وزهراء تلم الزجاج ، حتى انتهوا ثنينهم من عملهم وهدأت سلمى بعد أن وضع 

لها حسين مكروه ولف ايدها وجاب ليها عضير 

حسين :- ههههههه استعدي لأختي 

زهراء:- ويشوه ، أستعد ليها على ويش ......واستدركت زهراء الموقف وسكتت 

وذهبت للمطبخ ، ولحقها حسين 

حسين :- ويش فيش غناتي 

زهراء:-لا بس ما حبيت اتكلم قدام البنات علشان لا يحسوا باللي تسويه امهم 

حسين :- طول عمرش عاقله غناتي ، وهذا اللي يزيد حبي الش 

زهراء:- ( وقد أحمرت وجناتاها ) مشكور غناتي 

حسين :- والحين ويش بنقول لأختي ؟؟

زهراء:- ما أدري تفاهم وياها انت ، قول ليها اول شي وينش تأخرتي عن البنات علشان تعرف ان الناس مو 

في كل وقت يقدروا يمسكوا بناتها وهيه طايره في الاسواق 

حسين :- خلاص أجل أنا با أتصرف وياها 

وهم في كلامهم دق جرس الباب ، وبحركة لا شعوريه تحركت زهراء الى غرفتها لتبتعد عن المشاكل وقد 

توقعت أن مريم هيه اللي تدق الباب

توجه حسين للباب وهو يقول :- من ، من في الباب

- إحنا 

حسين أسرع للباب وفتحه ورحب وهلا باللي جايين 

حسين :- يا هلا ويا مرحبا ، يا هلا بالغاليين ، يا مرحبا يا مرحبا تو ما نورت الشقه 

أبو حسين :- منوره بأهلها 

أم حسين :- بوجودك يا غناتي بو جودك ، شاااا وين الغاليه 

حسين :- في الغرفه الحين أناديها 

ودخل الاب والأم الى الصالة ولمحا هدى وسلمى في الصاله جالسين 

أبو حسين :- هلا بهدى وسلمى ، شحوالكم 

هدى :- الحمد لله جدي بخير 

سلمى :- شوف جدي ايدي فيها حاحو مسوى كسرت القزازه 

ودخلت زهراء عليهم وسلمت عليهم وباست راسهم

أم حسين :- شا وين أزهوووري ، لايكون نايم 

زهراء :- ايه نايم من شوي بس ، الحين أقعده 

أبو حسين :- خليه ينام شوي لا تخلعيه 

أم حسين :- أهوه خليني أروح أشوفه 

وراحت أم حسين ويا زهراء الغرفه وقعد حسين ويا أبوه في الصاله 

أبو حسين :- شا وينهيه مريم ، ما أشوفها هنه 

حسين :- مريم راحت السوق يباه ، وداهم بناتها هنه 

أبو حسين :- وهذي مهي مهونه عن هالعاده أبداً 

حسين :- يالله قلنا ليها كم مره بس ما يفيد 

أبو حسين :- هالمره اذا قالت لك أمسك بناتي لا ترضى بهالشي ، كل واحد يا ولدي يمبى يرتاح في بيته 

وداكوه رجلها ويش يسوي 

حسين :- ويش يسوي غير الطلعه والقعده ويا هالشباب وشرب التعميره في المزرعه نعرفه من زمان وهوه 

على هالحاله يباه 

أبو حسين :- الله يهديه يا ولدي ، بس مفل ما قلت الك مو كل مره تمسك بناتها ، المره بعد بتمل من 

هالشي ، وانت صحيح منت مقصر وياها بس لازم الواحد ياخذ راحته في بيته له 

حسين :- ان شاء الله يباه 

ودخلت أم حسين عليهم وهي تحمل أزهر بين يديها 

أبو حسين :- ويش قعدتيه...إه قايل لش ما بتصبري ...لازم بتقعديه 

أم حسين :- يا غناتي هالصغيرون ، يا بعد قلبي هالقمر ، يا روحي هاللقمه ، ما أقدر عليه أني 

أبو حسين :- أهوووه جيبيه هالقمر عندي شوي خليني أشوفه وأحبه شوي 

أم حسين :- ايه انت فرحان أصلاً مسوى قعد مووه 

أبو حسين :- دام انه قعد بآخذه شوي ، جيبيه جيبيه 


وأعطته أزهر وأخذ يلاعبه .......

أبو حسين :- داهوه يشبهني أصلاً شوفيه 

أم حسين :- ما يشبهك ولا يشبهك ، ما يشبه الا جدته حبيبته 

وقاموا يتكلموا ...كل واحد يقول انه يشبهه ...................

أما مريم فهي لاهيه في السوق مع صاحبتها 

مريم:- ويش هالحاله ، حر ورطوبه وسوق ما فيه شي 

- ويش نسوي بعد ما لينا الا هالسوق يا وخيتي 

مريم:- ايه لو حالنا حال كان ما نتسوق الا في الراشد لو المارينا 

- ان شاء الله نروح 

مريم:- ويش رايش نروح الليله مارينا ما يمبى ليها شي ...سواق ويودينا 

- وبناتش 

مريم:- بناتي ويش فيهم ، داكم عند أخويي

- بس بيفقلوا عليه يعني يمى يطلع هوه ومرته ولا شي 

مريم :- لا بيطلع ولا شي ، وفاني شي هم يقدروا يروحوا في كل وقت سيارتهم عندهم وأي وقت يقدروا 

يطلعوا ، مو مفلنا ما نقدر نروح الا سوق الفلافاء ولا هالاسواق 

- يالله شورش وهداية الله 

وراحوا لطرف السوق وشافوا ميكروباص واتفقوا معه على أن يوصلهم الى المارينا وهم في الطريق 

مريم:- لو سمحت زود المكيف عاد حررر

- داهوه على حده المكيف ويش اسوي بعد حجيه 

مريم:- باصك حار انت مو 

- الجو حار يطبخ حجيه 

مريم:- وانت طايح فيي حجيه حجيه ، شايفني كبر امك اني علشان تقول ليي حجيه 

وسكت عنها السواق حتى وصلوا الى المارينا ، وقالت له بس تعود نعطيك فلوسك 

- ومتى تمبوني اعود ليكم ؟؟

مريم:- على الساعه تسع تعال 

ودخلت المارينا هيه وصاحبتها وقاموا يتفرجوا على المحلات ويقلبوا في الثياب ، ومن محل لمحل ومن مكان 

لمكان ، وما اشترت ولا حاجه 

مريم:- فجيعه تفجعهم ، كل شي غالي ولللللل

- قايله الش أني من زمان ، هالمحلات غاليه ولا تنبغى 

مريم :- بس جيتي ما تروح بلاش أشتري يعني أشتري 

- ويش تشتري بعد ، لا تنسي بعد فلوس السواق 

مريم :- ماني ناسيتنهم بس من اللي قال لش بنعطيه !!

- كيفه يعني بتخليه يرجعنا وما بتعطيه فلوس ؟؟؟

مريم:- من اللي قال لش با أخليه يرجعنا أصلاً 

- ما يصير حرام 

مريم :- حرمت عليه عيشته ، داكم يكدوا فلوس من العالم وكله يقولوا فقارا 

- على هواش وش عليي اني 

مريم:- بنشوف لينا سواق من هاللي واقفين برا وبنقول له سواقنا راح عنا شان تقدر توصلنا ، ومرره مرره 

نقول له خلصت فلوسنا ولا عندنا فلوس وما بيقصر 

- اعوذ بالله منش ومن خططش 

وراحوا يتمشوا في السوق ومن محل لمحل ، وجلسوا على الكراسي من التعب وقت صلاة المغرب 

وما لاحظوا ان فيه أحد يتابعهم ويترصد ليهم 

وبس خلصت صلاة المغرب عاودوا الدواره 

-- عمري الغزال 

مريم:- ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-- اموت في التغلي أنا 

مريم:-!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

-- طيب خذي الرقم 

ورمى الرقم عليهم وراح ، وما طالعت مريم الا ظهره وهوه يمشي ....شعر طويل ، ابيض ، بنطلون جينز ، 

سلسله تتدلى من رقبته ، ومتجه جهة المطاعم 

مريم:- ول عليه هالنمس هذا ما يستحي ولا ينتخي 

- شباب فاضيين 

لكن الرقم بعدهوه في ايد مريم ومحتفظه به وبحركه سريعه حطته في شنطتها ، وداروا حتى هدهم التعب 

وما اشتروا الا حاجات بسيطه مره 

مريم:- ويش نطلع 

- يالله تراني مررره تعبانه من لدواره 

وطلعوا على الباب والساعه ما تتجاوز الثمان ونص ، وشافوا ليهم سواق ..........وحسب الخطه 

ورجعوا للبلد ونزلوا قريب من شقة أخوها 


وعودة لما قبل هذا ......الى الساعه أربع ونصف نشوف ويش اللي صار في شقة حسين ............


>>>> نتابع في الجزء القادم

----------


## مياس

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
أحداث مشوقه خيووووو أبو زيون  :icon30: 
و القصـــه مبين إنها روووووعه..
ننتظر الجديد 
مُوفق بإذن اللــــهـ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حريــــــــــقه ويش فيها هذي هبله<<<مريموه مره ماتستحي
ايييييييي والله زمن سافل الله يعين اخوها عليها ههههه

يسلمــــــــــــوا ابو زين على هيك قصه
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآله

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ياعلي ويش هالنحاسة الي في هالمرة

ويش هالخطط يالله تغربلها

بتاكل على الرجال حقه  وهذيك تقول ماليها شغل

الله يعين زهراء عليها بس ترجع

بانتظار التتمة 
موفق اخي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


هالنحيسة ...ويش هالاخلاق اللي عليها..

وبعدين تلاقيها بتلوووم زهراء فقيرة الله على اللي صار في بتها ....

قهرتني ماعطت الرجال فلوسه دااااااويش هالنصب ...


واللي قهرني اكثر انها اخذت الرقم يعني النحاسة من كل جهة مرافقتنها 



تسلم الأيادي اخوي على هالاحداث الروووعة ..والمشوقة..

بانتظار الجديد ...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> أحداث مشوقه خيووووو أبو زيون 
> و القصـــه مبين إنها روووووعه..
> ننتظر الجديد 
> مُوفق بإذن اللــــهـ






خيتي مياس مرحبتين 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

بتواجدكم خيتي تزداد تشويقاً

موفقة بحق محمد وآل محمد 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> حريــــــــــقه ويش فيها هذي هبله<<<مريموه مره ماتستحي







> ايييييييي والله زمن سافل الله يعين اخوها عليها ههههه
> 
> يسلمــــــــــــوا ابو زين على هيك قصه
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور محمد وآله
> 
> دمت بحفظ الرحمن




 خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مرحبتين
مريموه نموذج موجود في المجتمع ومع 
الأسف يكثر في هذا الزمان 

محفوظة بحق محمد وآل محمد 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ياعلي ويش هالنحاسة الي في هالمرة
> 
> ويش هالخطط يالله تغربلها
> 
> بتاكل على الرجال حقه وهذيك تقول ماليها شغل
> 
> الله يعين زهراء عليها بس ترجع
> 
> بانتظار التتمة 
> موفق اخي



  هذي تذكرنا بخطط أم جسوم هههههههه

الله يعين المجتمع على أمثالها  :cool: 

خالص تحياتي لتواجدكم الكريم

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مراحب




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
>  وفرج الله لنا بهم يا كريم 
> 
> هالنحيسة ...ويش هالاخلاق اللي عليها..
> وبعدين تلاقيها بتلوووم زهراء فقيرة الله على اللي صار في بتها ....
> قهرتني ماعطت الرجال فلوسه دااااااويش هالنصب ...
> واللي قهرني اكثر انها اخذت الرقم يعني النحاسة من كل جهة مرافقتنها 
> 
>  شخصيه وكما أسلفت موجودة تعيش على الرقص على جراح الآخرين 
> ...



  الله يوفقك ويسلمك خيتي

يشرفني تواجدكم 
فمان الباري

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وعودة لما قبل هذا ......الى الساعه أربع ونصف نشوف ويش اللي صار في شقة حسين ............ 

أبو حسين :- ويش يا ولدي بتسوي في إجازتك 

حسين :- ابد يمكن نسافر 

أم حسين:- وينه بتروحوا 

زهراء :- ما يندرى عمه ، يمكن إيران خاطري في الرضا عليه السلام 

أم حسين :- اييييييه ضامن الجنة الله ينولك مرادك يا بتي 

حسين :- داواه زهور ...ما فيه ميوه له 

زهراء :- الا فيه بس أخذتنا السوالف 

أم حسين :- ولاويش ، ما حنا غرب إحنا ....اذا بغينا حاجه بنقول 

زهراء :- لا يا عمه لازم على الاقل شاي ، مكسرات 

وقامت تجهز الميوه ، وبقى حسين ويا أمه وأبوه 

حسين :- ويش يباه ما بتشوفوا حل لرجل مريم له ، تراه مصخها ويا أختي 

أبو حسين :- ويش اسوي اله هذا ... شقه وعطيناه ، عبالة الكهرب ودحنا ندفع عنه الفاتوره ، ويش بقى ما 

سويناه له 

حسين :- مو كافي يا يباه ، هذا ما يدري عنه أختي وبناتها أبد 

أم حسين :- وهذي عاد تتعاشر هالبنيه ، هه شوفها مخليه بناتها ورايحه السوق عنهم 

حسين :- حتى لو اماه بس مو يخليهم كده عاد 

أم حسين :- صحيح وينه راحوا البنات ؟؟

حسين :- داكم نايمين في المجلس .

زهراء :- والله يا عمه ما أدري ويش أقول لش .

أم حسين:- قولي يا بتي قولي ، الله يرحم امش كانت الله يرحمها أعز صديقه عندي ، ما تغبي عني شي 

ولا أغبي عنها شي أبد

زهراء :- الله يرحمها ، أني أقول لو تقعدوا وياه وتتفاهموا يكون أحسن للجميع 

وأحس أبو حسين بمدى معاناة زهراء من ابنته مريم واللي تسويه 

وقاربت الساعه على الخامسة والنصف وهم جالسون ضحك وفرفشه 

أبوحسين :- يالله احنا نستأذن يا بتي 

زهراء :- وين يا عمي تو الناس ما تونسنا وياك عمي 

أم حسين :- يا بتي القعده وياكم ما تنمل بس تعرفي موعد الحبوب النحبسه له 

زهراء :- الله يعافيكم ياااااااااااارب

أبو حسين :- الله يطول في عمرك يا بتي ويسلمش ،أجل ويش رايكم بكره تجوا تتغدوا عندنا 

حسين :- خيرك سابق يا يباه 

أم حسين :- ما يفيدكم ، بكره الغداء عندنا زين 

زهراء:- لا تكلفوا على حالكم 

أم حسين :- أي كلافه يا بتي ...تبونا نستانس ولا لا 

حسين:- أكيد يماه نمباكم مستانسين على طول 

أبو حسين :- خلاص أجل اسمع كلام امك وجهز روحك بكره للغداء ، ولا تجونا الساعه وحده 

أم حسين:- ايه نمباكم من الساعه عشر عندنا نستانس وياكم 

حسين :- ويش رايكم نخلي أختي مريم تجي ويانا ، يستاهلوا الجهال 

أبو حسين :- ما أدري بس 

أم حسين :- مره فانيه يا ولدي مره فانيه 

أبو حسين :- يالله فمان الله 

وقاموا طلعوا وجائت التفاكير لزهراء ، ويش فيها عمتي على مريم ؟؟؟ زين ويش ذنب الجهال ؟؟

الله يستر على عباده ، ويش عليي أني الحين اتدخل في أمورهم ، خلني كده وساتره على روحي ، بس 

ما يصير كده ، واستفاقت مما تفكر فيه على صوت حسين يسألها عن بدلته الرياضه ، قامت وجابتها اله 

وقام يلبس لبس الرياضه 

حسين :- ان شاء الله ما تأخرت على الشباب 

زهراء :- لا بعدهيه الساعه 

حسين :- شااااااا الساعه كم الحين 

زهراء :- الساعه خمس ونص وينك ووين الصلاة 

حسين :- ايه صح يمدي الحين ما يأذن الا الساعه سبع الا .

زهراء :- داكوه الماي جاهز في الترمس بعد 

حسين :- لعن الله يزيد 

زهراء:- لعنة الله عليه 

وأخذ حسين الترمس وطلع من الشقه وقامت زهراء تشيل باقي الاغراض من الصاله 

نشوف الحين رجل مريم واللي على طول في القهوه 

- وينك يا ابو عمران أمس ما شفناك 

أبو عمران :- ويش تشوفني وهالأشكال اللي تقعد عندك ما تحترم نفسها 

- قوم زين قوم خذ لك دور كيرم 

أبو عمران:- ما لي خلق 

- ايه ما لك خلق هاه ، من الصايمه أمس <<<صايمه يعني صفر  الشباب يعرفوا 

أبو عمران:- اي صايمه بعد وأنا صاكنك بفلاف قبلها 

- ما عليه بس ولا وحده منهم صايمه 

أبو عمران:- اقول ، يالله قوم وبنشوف 

- يا صديق ، جيب الشير بنلعب لينا دور 

-- سديق ما في نزل شير أول شي أبو عمران انته ما في سدد مال أمس مودييير واااااازيييد زأعلان 

أبو عمران:- زين عاد خلاص قول لمديرك بنسدد يعني بناكل عليكم فلوسكم روح جيب الشير 

-- لا لا مودير بأدين زأعلان واااااااازيييد 

أبو عمران:- روح قول له ابو عمران بيسدد بكره خلاص 

-- لا لا انته فيه روه هناك 

أبو عمران:- الله ينعلك ، هذا وقته الحين ، الواحد جاي من الدوام ووده يشرب له راس يعدل راسه وانت 

جاي تكتمها في وجهنا 

- خلاص صديق هذا حجر انا با أدفعه روح سوي لابوعمران حجر وجيب الشير ليي أنا 

-- سديق انته مسئوليه ما في مشكل 

- ايه انا با اسدد حق الحجر والبيبسي 

أبو عمران سوى روحه ما يسمع ولا كأنه توه زاغد اله قوطي بيبسي وطلب قوطي فاني بعد، وابتدا اللعب 

لعبه لعبتين فلاف وتجمعوا الشباب وهذا يشجع وهذا يتمسخر وهذا يصفق ، انتهت القهوه الاولى لصالح ابو 

عمران ، الثانيه للحين بعدهيه تنلعب ومن هذا كلمه من ذاك كلمة ومن هاللطيف كلمتين وقبت السالفه 

أبو عمران:- ويش فيكم ما تسكتوا تخلونا نلعب ، تخلوا الابطال تلعب 

- اي ابطال خلو اهل الحظ يلعبوا 

أبو عمران:- ما قدرت تفوز في الملعب قمت تتكلم ، يالله عطيناك بطولة اللعب النظيف 

وقام الشباب يضحكوا 

- تراني مخلينك تفوز عليي علشان لا تقوم من اولها 

أبو عمران:- قال ويش قال مخليني افوز ، طلع لعبك يا مارادونا الكيرم 

- هالله هالله يااللاحوس ، اللي يشوفك الحين مره 

أبو عمران:- ايه يالله ، شاطر بس تقول صايمه وما ادري ويش 

- خلاص اجل من ويش نلعب 

أبو عمران:- ما من شي الرهان حرام 

- اقول لك شوف احد يضمنك وانا فلوسي تضمنني 

أبو عمران:- من اللي يضمن البطل ، هاه منهوه 

ما فيه احد من الشباب ضمنه ، وبدت تقاسيم وجهه بالتغيير ، غمز صاحبه ولواحد وقام ذاك وقال :- افا 

على غيرك ابوعمران أنا اضمنك على طول ، ورجعت الضحكه على وجهه مره فانيه 

أبو عمران:- تمباها من كم لعبه 

- خمس لعبات وتعرف النظام 

أبو عمران:- منهو الحكم بيننا 

- ما يحتاج حكم كل واحد يعرف يلعب 

أبو عمران:- لا لازم يصير فيه حكم 

وحطوا ليهم حكم ، وجابوا الحجر الجديد لابوعمران وهات يا لعب وصراخ وكلام وفودر متطاير 

والوجوه مره مبتسمه ومره متجهمه 

طلعت اللعبه الاولى لصالح ابو عمران 

الثانيه لصاحبه 

الثالثه على ابو عمران 

واللعبه الرابعه هي اللي يلعبوها .............

>>>>>>>>نكمل قريباً*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
مأجورين إن شاء الله ... 

أما هذا ابو عمران هو وزوجته كل واحد في وادي وولادهم مخلينهم مو داريين عنهم .... 
استغفر الله ربي... 

يعطيك العافية أخوي على هذا البارت المميز ..

بانتظار كل جديد .... 
موفق ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين  
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

لازلنا هنا ننتظر الجديد .....

موفقين ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين





> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 
> مأجورين إن شاء الله ...
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
> مثابين مأجورين
> 
> أما هذا ابو عمران هو وزوجته كل واحد في وادي وولادهم مخلينهم مو داريين عنهم ....
> استغفر الله ربي...
> 
>  هذا حال البعض مع الاسف حتى وان تغلفوا بغلاف الطيبة 
> ...






 تواجدكم يجعله مميز خيتي 

بالتوفيق خيتي 
جميعاً تقضى حوائجكم يارب
وأسألكم الدعاء 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> لازلنا هنا ننتظر الجديد .....
> 
> 
> موفقين ...



 
 اللهم صل وسلم على سيد البشر محمد وآله أقطاب الرحى 

حاضرين خيتي 

الآن بارت جديد

خالص تحياتي للمتابعة المميزة 

فمان الباري

----------


## واحد فاضي

*طلعت اللعبه الاولى لصالح ابو عمران 

الثانيه لصاحبه 

الثالثه على ابو عمران 

واللعبه الرابعه هي اللي يلعبوها .............

وضربه من هاللطيف ، وحط فودر ....وبين اعتراض وقبول 

تعادل ابو عمران في اللعبه بطلعة الروح 

وبقت لعبه وحده بينهم ، وجاء راعي القهوه اليهم 

- شوف يا ابو عمران اذا فزت الليله ديونك كلها با اشيلها عنك 

أبوعمران:- ولا يهمك أبو بدر ......الليلة فايز فايز أجل 

- بنشوف ، ( هو حاسبنها صح ، يعني فايدته من هاللعبة أكثر من ديون أبو عمران ، طلبات الزباين اللي 

يتفرجوا شغلت العمال كلهم حتى أبو بدر بنفسه قام يشتغل في أخذ الطلبات )


ولعبوا الللعبة الأخيره ، والاعصاب مشدودة ودور الى أبو عمران والدور اللي بعده عليه ، وبقت لعبه وحده 

يا يفوز يا ..........تروح عليه 

وكعادة المتحفز ، مشى الحظ معاه ..................هوووووووب وضربه ...............فاااااااااااااااز أبو عمران 

وزفوه زي المعرس وقام يترقص على صاحبه ، وياهوه ضحك ذيك الليلة اللي صار ، وأخذ أبو عمران الفلوس 

وطيح ديونه اللي في القهوه ، وقعد وطلب له حجر وقام يقربع فيه ويا قوطي بيبسي 


زهراء في الشقه وهي تشيل الأغراض رن جرس التلفون 

زهراء :- الو ...الو ...من يتكلم 

-.........................

زهراء:- الوووووه ........الووووووه ...طاعون يطعنك ياللي مجنني يا تتكلموا يا لا تتصلوا 

-................................

زهراء:- ( اغلقت السماعة بعصبية )ويش سالفة هالتلفونات اللي تندق علينا ، الله يستر 


وتكرر الأمر أكثر من مره اتصال ولا أحد يتكلم ، قامت زهراء ودقت على حسين جوال ، لكن تعرف انه يلعب 

كوره ، بس كانت حابه تطمن نفسها شوي ، لكن زاد قلقها أكثر وأكثر 


ودق جرس الباب .....................

زهراء :- من في الباب 

- أني فقيره 

زهراء:- ( ويش أقول ليها ذي بعد ) الله يعطيش حجيه 

- بجاه الحسين الشهيد وكفوف أبوفاضل لا تخيبيني 

ومن سمعت زهراء هالكلام راحت للباب وفتحته ونسيت توصيات زوجها بشأن هذولا وإنهم نصابين ولا تفتح اليهم باب الشقه أبد .

ودخلت المره على طول في الصاله بلا إحم ولا دستور ....سألتش بحق ام البنين وراس الحسين وكفوف أبو فاضل لا تخيبيني الله ينطيش مرادش ويوفقش ويسلم عييلاتش يالله 

زهراء:- بس حجيه اني ما عندي الا عشرة اريل 

- عيني الحين هذني ما يستاهلن الا عشرة ريال ، غاتي شوفي الش دوباره 

زهراء:- اقول لش ما عندي تقولي شوفي الش دوباره ، ما عندي أقول الش 

- انطيني أي شي ، والله فقيره ومنقطعه 

زهراء:- زين انتين من وينه 

- آني عراقيه من كربلاء ، الله يرزقش زيارة كربلاء 

زهراء:- يالله ، ويش جابش السعوديه 

- الحاجه يا بتي الحاجه 

زهراء:- ايه كيف دخلتي السعوديه 

- مو على مود ما آني حاجه وإجيت ويا حملة بالباص ردت أشوف لي شوفه وبعدين أرجع مكه وأروحن 

للعراق 

( لم تحس زهراء بالراحه من كلامها أبداً وقررت انها ما تتركها ، بس كيف تضل قاعده وياها على طول ؟؟

وهيه بكل الطرق تمباها تروح عنها كان تشيل ليها أي شي خف وزنه وغلا ثمنه وعيونها مركزه على الحلق 

والاساور اللي على المكتبه )

وراحت زهراء الى جوالها وأخذت تتصل بحسين مره مرتين فلاف ..........عشر ...ولا من مجيب ....

واتصلت بعمها 

زهراء:- الو عمي تقدر تجيني الحين....إه 

أبو حسين :- خير يا بتي ويش فيكم 

زهراء:- ما فيه شي عمي بس تعال أمباك ضروري 

أبو حسين :- الحين دقيقه وأنا عندش 

زهراء:- خير يا عمي ، ..كم بتتأخر ....ربع ساعه ..إه ........( وتعمدت تسمعها الكلام ...ربع ساعه )

وعيون زهراء ما انرفعت عن الطراره أبداً لأنها تذكرت سوالفهم في الناس ، صحيح هيه غلطت يوم فتحت 

الباب بس لازم تعدل غلطتها ، وداهيه اتصلت بعمها )

الطراره سمعت ان عندها ربع ساع ، يعني لازم تتصرف بأي طريقه ، قامت تتباكى 

زهراء:- ويش فيش 

- تذكرت ولادي في كربلاء ، ما عندهم إشي يلمهم بيه 

زهراء :- الله يرزقش واياهم 

وطلبت الطراره تروح الحمام ...ودلتها على الحمام ورجعت ...عيون على الحمام وعيون على الباب 

وراحت للباب وفتحته شوي ....الا بطلة عمها 

أبو حسين :- ويش فيش يا بتي ، أزهر فيه حاجه ..إه 

زهراء :- لا ما فيه الا كل خير 

أبو حسين :- أجل ويش فيش ؟؟

زهراء :- هذي طراره دشت الشقه وأمبى .........

أبو حسين :- أييييييه خلاص خلاص عرفت السالفه يا بتي وينهيه الحين ؟؟

زهراء :- داكيه في الحمام -الله يعزكم - 

أبو حسين :- ما عليش وديني ليها 

وراح جهة الحمام وقام يدق الباب ...إطلعي يالله لا أكسر الباب عليش ، اطلعي لا تجي الش الشرطه 

ومره وحده ما شافوها الا طالعه وصافقه الباب وركيض لباب الشقه وهي في طريقها كسرت ليها أباجوره في الصاله وقعدوا البنات على صوت الكسر 

أبو حسين :- هذولا يا بتي ما ينفع وياهم لين ، هذولا ما يجوا الا بالشده 

زهراء :- اي والله عمي ، ما عرفت افتك منها الا يوم اتصلت الك ، اسمح ليي عمي 

أبو حسين :- لا لا يا بتي لاويش هالكلام ، ما سويت شي أنا 

زهراء :- رحم الله والديك ما قصرت ، سويت الكثير يا عمي 

أبوحسين :- الحين جيبي ليي كاس ماي وتعالي أمباش في موضوع ....

زهراء :- ان شاء الله عمي تامر أمر 

وراحت زهارء تجيب كاس ماي ......................

>>> يتبع 

( متأسف جداً للتأخير بسبب المرض )*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .... 

ماجاكم شر أخوي...والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية إن شاء الله... 

البارت جداً رائع..  
الله يغربل هالطرارات اللي مخوفين خلق الله ... 
صار لي مرة موقف يشبه هالموقف والمرا عراقية بعد ..الله يكفينا الشر وياكم يارب... 

يعطيك العافية أخوي...وتسلم الأيادي ياارب 
بانتظار الجديد .. 
موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى...
وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين  
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ماعليك شر اخوي
اخر السوء الله يفرج عنك وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات

جزء حلووو
موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور
انتظر الباقي وبكل شووق

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اللهم صل على محمد وأل محمد
ماتشوف شر اخوي 

هذي المتاجرة بالدعاء وآخرتها
صاقعة صقعتهم هههههههه
الجزء مرة يجنن
بانتظار التتمة

----------


## فرح

اخوووي ابوزيـــــــــــن 
ماتشوف شر وخطاك الشر ,,الظاهر جديه يقولو اذا موغلطانه  :embarrest: 
الجزء روووووووعه بجد بموووت ضحك ع هالطراااااره عليهم حركاااات 
سلمت خيي من كل سوء..
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه 
ومره ثااااانيه نريد تعوووويض اكثر فرحووونحيسسسسه

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة على السطور مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....
> 
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> ماجاكم شر أخوي...والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية إن شاء الله...
> * الله يعطيك الف عافيه ويسلمش خيتي*
> 
> البارت جداً رائع.. 
> * بتواجدكم خيتي يصير اروع* 
> ...





* الله يقضي حوايجنا وحوايجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد







> ماعليك شر اخوي
> اخر السوء الله يفرج عنك وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> 
> 
> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> *الشر ما يجيكم ولا يقرب نواحيكم ان شاء الله* 
> 
> جزء حلووو
> موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
> ...





*  الله يوفقنا ويوفقكم بحق السادة الهداة محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صل على محمد وأل محمد
> ماتشوف شر اخوي 
> 
> هذي المتاجرة بالدعاء وآخرتها
> صاقعة صقعتهم هههههههه
> الجزء مرة يجنن
> بانتظار التتمة



* خيتي نوارة الدنيا مراحب* 

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*الشر ما يجيكم ولا يقرب نواحيكم* 

*اي والله هذي المتاجرة بالدعاء والدين* 

*خالص تحياتي لتواجكم الكريم*
*فمان الباري*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* مرحبتين خيتي ام حمزة* 




> اخوووي ابوزيـــــــــــن 
> 
> ماتشوف شر وخطاك الشر ,,الظاهر جديه يقولو اذا موغلطانه 
> *  ايه مزبوط* 
> *خطاش اللاش خيتي <<كده الرد*
> الجزء روووووووعه بجد بموووت ضحك ع هالطراااااره عليهم حركاااات 
> * عليهم حركات قرعاء واااااايد هههههه*
> سلمت خيي من كل سوء..
> دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه 
> ومره ثااااانيه نريد تعوووويض اكثر فرحووونحيسسسسه





* الله يسلمش ويعافيش* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*أبوحسين :- الحين جيبي ليي كاس ماي وتعالي أمباش في موضوع ....

زهراء :- ان شاء الله عمي تامر أمر 

وراحت زهراء تجيب كاس ماي ......................


وجلس أبوحسين يفكر كيف يبدأ بالكلام وياها في الموضوع ، يقول ليها ولا يعتبر هذا سر ولا يقوله لأحد

وقرر في النهاية انه يقوله ليها 

زهراء :- تفضل عمي 

أبو حسين :- زاد فضلش بتي ، الله يلعن يزيد وآل زياد 

زهراء:- السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله 

أبو حسين :- لعن الله الشمر 

وشرب قلاص الماي وحطه على جمب وطلب من زهراء انها تدخل البنات في أي غرفه وتجي بتكلم وياها 

في موضوع مهم ، وبالفعل قامت وودتهم في المجلس وعطتهم فاكهه والعاب وخلتهم ورجعت لعمها 

زهراء:- آمر عمي ، داكم الجهال في المجلس 

أبوحسين:- اللي با اقوله الش يا بتي ما يدري عنه الا انا وام حسين ، ولولا معزتش كان ما تكلمت .

زهراء:- اذا فيه احراج عمي لو شي يأثر على حياتكم ما يحتاج تقوله الي عمي 

أبوحسين:- الله يبارك فيش يا بتي ، هالكلام الطيب هوه اللي يخليني اصر على اني اقول الش السالفه 

زهراء:- تفضل يا عمي وداني اسمع وسرك مقفله عليه من الحين مية قفل ان شاء الله 

أبوحسين:- هذا الشي اللي با اقوله الش هو حياتي وكيف عشت ويتعلق بحسين بعد ، يمكن انتين ما 

تدري بهالشي لو تدري بس با اقوله الش 

زهراء:- تفضل يا عمي واني اسمع وما يصير الا كل خير ان شاء الله 

أبوحسين:- هذا يا بتي قبل حوالي العشرين سنه كنت معرس على مره بت فريقنا وهذا عرسي كان زي أعراس اول ، بكره عرسك وتصير رجال وتجيب ولاد وخلاص تكتمل حياتك ، بس في داخلي انا احترق لاني كان بيني وبين ام حسين حب من ايام المعلم يوم كنا ويا بعض ، وكنت اتنى اني اعرس عليها وهي تبادلني نفس الشعور بس الله ما كتب الينا ، واستمرت الحياة 

زهراء:- الله يعين يا عمي ، الحياه قاسيه وتتعب ( وبان عليها الخجل )

أبوحسين:- ايه يا بتي الحياة قاسية وتتعب ....صدقتي يا بتي ، المهم بعد فتره حملت مرتي وولدت لينا ولد وبعدها بت اللي هيه مريم وتوقف الحمل يمكن خمس ست سنين لامن ايست انا من الحمل وقلت ليها خلاص ربك مو كاتب لينا والحمد لله على ما عطانا وما انعم علينا 

لكن ما يفيد في بعض هالنسوان قامت تشرب في الاغراش من عند هالنسوان ...يوم راشه البيت بماي يوم ماادري ويش مسويه ، لام جاء ذاك اليوم الاقشر وقامت رشت عتبة الباب بزيت ما ادري ويش زيته 

وجيت انا من شغلي تعبان ومن خطيت على الباب الا انا متزحلق وطايح على ظهري وهيه تطالع فيني وفي وجهها الضحكه ، تعالي يا بت الناس شيليني ما تحركت تعالي قوميني ما تزحزحت لامن قمت ازوحر بروحي شوي شوي وهيه على بالها انها الحين بتحمل من هالشغلات اللي تسويها ، ويوم جت اليي قلتن اليها ذا ما تهون عن اللي تسويه ما بتشوف ال بيت ابوها يحارسها ، هيه ما صدقتني ولا هونت عن هالشغلات ، يعد اسبوع بس راحت بيت ابوها ...........مطلقه 

زهراء:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

أبوحسين:- ايه مفكره يا بتي العيشه تنطاق ويا هالاشكال ..إه ......لا والله تصير جحيم يا بتي 

زهراء:- اي والله تصير جحيم 

أبوحسين:- بعدها بشهر سمعت ان رجل ام حسين توفى في حادث الله يرحمه ، وبعد العدة على طول راحت الوالده وخطبتها الي ، ولو يا بتي ما فيه شكل الحين ...ما امباها مطلقه 

زهراء:- ههههههه اي والله ، يعني بعدهوه الحب اللي بينكم موجود ( وصار وجهها احمر من الخجل )

أبوحسين:- ايه يا بتي بعدهوه ولا يموت حبنا للموت ان شاء الله 

زهراء:- بعد عمرٍ طويل ان شاء الله يا عمي ، الا با اسألك وهيه عمتي يعني ما عندها عيال 

أبوحسين:- هذا اللي كنت با اقوله الش ، كان عندها عيال فلافه، واحد منهم توفى وهو صغير والفاني هج من الديره والفالف تعرفيه 

زهراء:- اعرفه ، منهوه ما اعرف احد اني 

أبوحسين:- الفالف هوه جاركم اللي عند بيت ابوش 

زهراء:- ابو احمد يصير اخو حسين فريده ..إه 

أبوحسين:- ايه ، هوه احسن واحد فيهم له 

زهراء:- الله يذكره بالخير ، خوش آدمي 

أبوحسين:- المهم ، انا يوم آخذ ام حسين بس في شهرها وحملت بحسين وتالي باخته اللي الحين هيه في استراليا تدرس طب 

زهراء:- ايه والله العالم صغير وما يتوقع احد فيه اي شي 

أبوحسين:- المهم الحين انتين عرفتي هالشي وباقي اقول لش بشي فاني 

زهراء:- تفضل يا عمي ، آمر 

أبوحسين:- يا بتي انا ولدي حسين ما امباه ينهضم من اخوته ، وانتين شفتي اخته مريموه ويش تسوي فيكم وتراني اشوف واعرف ولو اسوي روحي ما اشوف 

زهراء:- الله يعين يا عمي 

أبوحسين:- علشان كده انا سجلت الارض اللي في السوق باسم ولدكم ازهر 

زهراء:- ....................

أبوحسين:- ويش فيش ساكته بتي قولي ، ما يكفي يعني 

زهراء:- لا يعمي بس اني اخاف بعدين تصير مشاكل بسبة هالشي 

أبوحسين:- ما عليش من احد هم عمرهم ما حنوا عليي مفلكم ولا سووا ليي شي مفل ما تسووا ليي ، وهذا حلالي وانا حر فيه 

زهراء:- اللي تامر عليه عمي 

أبوحسين:- الله يبارك فيش بتي ، هذا الشي لا تقوليه حتى لحسين ، ودانا با اعطيش الصك علشان لا تضيع الاوراق منه ولا مناك 

زهراء:- تآمر امر عمي 

أبوحسين:-واليحن انا با اروح البيت وبكره بس تجوا لينا اعطيش الاوراق زين..إه 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله عمي 

أبوحسين:- فمان الله 

وطلع ابو حسين من الشقه وترك زهراء تلعب بها التفاكير يمين ويسار 

وهيه على هالتفكير ...................ضرب جرس الباب 


نتابع قريباً*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعلج فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

ياعليي طلعت ليهم قصة مشبكة في بعضها... 

حاسة إن العم بيموت وبتصير مشاكل لزهراء من هالناحية الله يستر بس.>>لاتموتي الرجال بكيفش 

والجرس مرة ثانية بعد ؟؟؟ ليكون العراااقية مرة ثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أو يمكن مريم استحنت على ولادها.. 

يعطيك العافية أخوي على هالبااارت الروووعة  

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*الســــلآم عليكـــــم..*  
*بصرآحه القصــــــــه رهيبـــه لحدهآآآ* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد مآشآآآآآآآآآء الله عليكـ آخوي آبو زين مرهـ عجبتني الروآيه حدهآ تجنن وندمجت فيهآ..* 


*جآيني فضول آعرف مين في البآب وآتوقع الطرآره لمآ شآفت آبو حسين طلع رجعت الى زهرآء المسكينه >>فصلت على كيف كيفهآ* 
*تســـلم يمنآك آن شآء الله..*  
*ويعطيكـــــ الف عآفيه ع الروآيه النآآيس*  
*وسـأكون من المتآبعيــــــن وبشدهـ >يعني مآبتفتكو مني >كف* 

*وننتظر البآرت الجديييد بشششششووق* 
*موفق لكل خير*  
*سي يآآآ* 
*][عششووق][*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مرحبتين




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
>  وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم
> 
> ياعليي طلعت ليهم قصة مشبكة في بعضها...
>  لازم اثاره صح 
> 
> حاسة إن العم بيموت وبتصير مشاكل لزهراء من هالناحية الله يستر بس.>>لاتموتي الرجال بكيفش
> 
> ...






 الله يعافيش ويسلمش يارب
 خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين




> *الســــلآم عليكـــــم..* 
> 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *بصرآحه القصــــــــه رهيبـــه لحدهآآآ*
>  بتواجدكم خيتي 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد مآشآآآآآآآآآء الله عليكـ آخوي آبو زين مرهـ عجبتني الروآيه حدهآ تجنن وندمجت فيهآ..*
>  اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> 
> ...






 خالص التحيات للتواجد الرائع

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وطلع ابو حسين من الشقه وترك زهراء تلعب بها التفاكير يمين ويسار 

وهيه على هالتفكير ...................ضرب جرس الباب 

وقامت زهراء وبدون وعي فتحت الباب الا اللي في الباب مريم

مريم:- السلام عليكم 

زهراء:- عليكم السلام 

مريم:- هاه شحال البنات 

زهراء:- الحمد لله داكم بعدهم يلعبوا ....وما بغت تقول ليها عن اللي صار لبتها 

مريم:- عيطي عليهم 

زهراء:- داكم في المجلس روحي ليهم وبتلاقيهم هناك 

وراحت مريم لبناتها ورجعت تصارخ ....ويلي على بتي ويش سويتي فيها ويلي 

ويلي عليها ويلي ....أخليها عندش امانه وتسوي فيها كده ..من ويش ايدها ملفوفه ؟؟

قولي ليي قولي 

وفي نفس الوقت كان حسين واقف على الباب ويسمع اخته تصارخ وقرر انه ما يدخل الشقه ويواصل يسمع 

كلام اخته ورد زوجته 

مريم:- تجي قولي انطقي ويش صاير في بيت له ، عفر ضاربتنها ولا ويش مسويه فيها 

زهراء:- لا ضاربتها ولا حاجه ، هذي بتش كسرت قزازه وهي تلعب وتعورت ايدها وهذي كل السالفه 

مريم:- ايه مهي بتش هذي علشان تخافي عليها ، مخليتنها وهي جاهله تلعب لحالها هاه 

زهراء:- ويش اسوي غفيت شوي وما سمعت الا صوت القزازه وهي تتكسر 

وطلعوا البنات على صوت صريخ امهم ووقفوا ساكتين 

مريم:- ايه لو ولدش كان ما خليتيه يغيب عن نظرش ، مره فانيه قولي ليي لا تجيبي بناتش هنه عندنا 

أحسن من اللي تسويه فيهم 

زهراء:- ما سويت أني شي فيها حتى اسأليها 

مريم:- ولا أسألها ولا شي ، ويش بتقول يعني ، يمكن بعد محفظتنها ويش تقول ، شااااه ما أعرفش أني 

زهراء:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، أخزي الشيطان يا بت الناس 

مريم:- الحين صرت بت الناس بعد ، ايه الحين عرفت لاويش عرستي على أخويي طمعانه في فلوسه هاه 

لكن واللي رفع السماء ما بتحصلي منهم قرش واحد 

زهراء:- الله يستر علينا وعليش ، اللي يرحم والديش على هالكلام 

مريم:- ايه تسوي روحش طيبه هاه ، ما ينفعش هالكلام ، دوري غيري تلعبي عليه بهالكلام مو أني 

عارفتنش وخابزتنش 

زهراء:- رحم الله والديش وما قصرتي ، جزاة الخير سواد الوجه 

مريم:- ويش سويتي من خير يا غناتي ، هاه ويش سويتي ، البنيه وصوبتيها بعد أي خير يجي منش 

زهراء:- ما قصرتي ورحم الله والديش 

وراحت مريم المطبخ ولا كأنه صاير شي وفتحت الفلاجه وأخذت ليها غرشة ماي وزغدتها .

أما حسين ما تحمل الموقف بس تمالك نفسه في آخر لحظه وسوى روحه انه توه بيفتح باب الشقه 

حسين :- السلام عليكم 

زهراء :- عليكم السلام 

مريم:- عليكم السلام يا خوي ، شحوالك ، توك جاي من الكوره..هـ

حسين :- ايه ايه توني جاي من الكوره ....وبين عليه متضايق من اخته

زهراء :- سلامتك ويش فيك متأخر 

مريم:- ويش فيه بعد يلعب ويا أصحابه ويش فيه 

حسين :- لا بس رحت ويا صاحبي في شغله وصلينا في المسجد وتالي خلصنا شغلنا ورجعت الحين 

زهراء :- أجل داكيه فيابك جاهزه و بس تخلص سباحه أحط لك لقمه تاكلها 

مريم:- يعني بعدكم ما تعشيتوا له 

حسين :- لا ما تعشينا بس الليلة بنتعشى برا البيت ...تفضلي ويانا 

زهراء :- براحتك أبو أزهر 

مريم:- لا فيه العافيه ، تالي تقولوا بعد فقلنا عليكم ولا حاجه 

حسين :- لا ما فيه فقاله ولا شي ، الا صحيح مو الليلة الخميس له ما بتروحي بيت ابويي الليله

مريم:- صحيح وانته مانته جاي هناك 

حسين :- با اروح بس متأخر الليلة 

مريم:- خلاص أجل با اروح اني الحين ، يالله بنات بنروح بيت جدكم 

وطلعت مريم ويا بناتها بعد ما سوت عاصفه من التفكير في راس زهراء ....من جهه وحسين من جهة أخرى 

وراح حسين يسبح وفي نفس الوقت راحت زهراء الى ولدها اللي ارتفع صوت صياحه 

وأخذت تلاعبه .....

وقف وقف أزهر ....طال السقف أزهر ....وقف وقف حيده .....طال السقف بيده 

وخلص حسين من سباحته ونادى على زهراء 

حسين:- حطي لينا لقمه غناتي

زهراء:- يوه تقول بتعشينا برا الليله 

حسين:- اعيف المطاعم كلها على لقمه من ايدش غناتي 

زهراء:- ( بانت حمرة الخجل عليها ) تسلم يا إبن عمي تسلم 

حسين:- انا قلت الش كده علشان اختي ما امباها تقعد زياده في الشقه 

زهراء:- لا حرام اذا انت ما تمباها كان خليت البنات ما ليهم ذنب 

وعلى وقع هذا الكلام قام حسين وراح جهة زهراء وباسها فوق راسها ، ومن الخجل راحت تركض صوب 

المطبخ تجهز العشاء بعد ما عطته ولده

وقعد يلاعبه لحد ما جهز العشاء 

أزهرو دقاق الشلبه( الكلبه) ....أزهروه ما حدا يغلبه ....أزهرو يحرسه ربه ...أزهرو واجد أحبه 


ووضعت زهراء العشاء لزوجها وأخذت ابنها وجلسوا يأكلون مما انعم الله عليهم وهم يحمدون الله 

في ذات الوقت كان هناك من يخطط لهدم هذه الحياة الهانئة .............

>>>>يتبع*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...



علي علي..... ويش هالمرا ياربي

زعزعت الأكوان ...


هذا بدل الشكر لا ....



بس زهراء ماشاء الله عليها زوجة صالحة ماتبغى تخرب بيتها.....




يعطيك العافية أخوي ع البارت المميز ....

بانتظار الجديد ...!!!


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

موفق يابو زين على هيك قصه...

جزء راااائع وقصه اروع

بجد روووووعه ماشاءالله عليك

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمت بحفظ الرحمن...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآ..*

*مآشآء الله بآرت رآآآآئع جداً* 

*بس مريموه متوحششه >>ذيبه* 

*على قلبي زهراء ماتستاهل :<* 
*..* 

*بس في الأخير تحيرت يعني مريموه تبغى تهدم حيآة زهراء وحسين..~!!!!!*

*هآآ متشووقين لا تطول علينآ !! >سطآر* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه..* 

*وننتظر البارت الجديد بشششششووق* 

*سي يآآ*

*عششووق*

----------


## واحد فاضي

في ذات الوقت كان هناك من يخطط لهدم هذه الحياة الهانئة .............

هي ليست مريم أخت حسين ...لا 

لكنه شخص ملأ الحقد قلبه وشغل الغل باله فأخذ على نفسه عهداً بأن يحطم حياتها شر تحطيم 

ولا يجعلها تهنأ في حياتها ، ويتحين الفرصة بأن تسنح له لينفذ ما خطط له 

لذا هو سعى في الحصول على رقم هاتفها وسعى أكثر ليصل على رقم جوالها لكن لم يحصل الا على رقم 

الشقة الثابت وأخذ يتصل بها بين الفينة والأخرى ويحاول أن يتحدث مع زوجها لكن في كل الأيام التي يتصل بها

هي من ترد وهو لا يريدها أن ترد لكن يريد زوجها أن يرد ولم يزل يحاول 

لنتعرف هنا على هذه الشخصية التي أقل ما يقال عنها أنها قذرة بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى 

هو يعيش مع زوجة ولديه أطفال منها لكن لم يتسرب الحب الى قلبه لها في يوم الأيام ، هو يعيش في 

هذه الحياة فقط لأنه متزوج من هذه الزوجة التي فرضت عليه بعد أن طلب يد زهراء أكثر من ثلاث مرات 

وفي كل مرة يقابل بالرفض من والدها ، هذا الوالد الذي ترك الدنيا بعد أن إطأن الى مستقبل ابنته مع 

حسين ، إبن صديقه ورفيق دربه ، رحل عن هذه الدنيا وهو واثق من أن ابنته ستتجاوز كل الصعاب ما دامت 

مع أبن أبو حسين ، فبعد زواجهم بسنة توفي أبو زهراء في حادث اليم على طريق المدينة وقد كان عائداً 

من زيارة الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وأهل بيته الأطهار ، نعم رحل في يوم جمعة وترك ابنته أمانة 

في يد حسين وأبوه ،وعاشت سنتها زهراء وهي تصارع الصعاب من فقد أب حنون وأم مريضة .

أما زوجها وأبوه فلقد واسوها كما لم يواسها أحد في عائلتها التي لم تأخذ بيدها فقط جاء اليها أخوها 

ليجعلها توقع على الوكالة الشرعية ورفضت هي في حينها واستلم أبو حسين ما كان سيضيع عليها 

من جراء هذه الوكالة ، لكن الله لا يضيع أجر الصابرين ، واخذ ابو حسين عهداً على نفسه بأن لا يضيع حق 

اليتيمة وأمها ، وبالفعل لم يخيب ظنها فيه استمر في متابعة تقسيم التركة حتى أخذ حقها بالكامل 

حتى حق امها لم ينسه في متابعته 

وعجيب أمر بعض الإخوان ينسى حق امه ويتابع حق زوجته وأبنائه حتى الممات ، وينسى أن امه هي 

الأولى بالأمر من أي أحد آخر ،وكذلك ينسى بأن حق الأم بر بها في البداية والنهاية 

هذا الشخص الذي آلى على نفسه تحطيم العش الهانئ الى زهراء لم يكن في يوم من الأيام على بالها 

ولم تفكر به ولو بمقدار ذرة بأنه سوف يؤذيها وكانت تعتقد بأن هذا أمر يحصل في المجتمع ولا يترك أثراً 

ذاك هو عبدالله ........جارهم 

عبدالله هذا كان جاراً لبيت ابو زهراء ، يراها في الصباح وهي ذاهبة الى المدرسة بمريولها الأزرق 

وهو ذاهب الى المدرسة بثوبه الأبيض ويتعمد الالتقاء بها ، وصر الا الوقوف في طريقها يومياً 

هي كانت لا تحسب ببرائتها أي حساب لهذا الأمر ، لكن تطور الأمر عندما وصلت للصف الرابع وقد بلغت من 

العمر سنواتها التسع وفي يومها طلبت من أمها حجاباً وعباءة لكي تستر نفسها عن الرجال الأجانب 

وباركت لها أمها هذه الخطوة التي تدل على نضجها وتربيتها القويمة ، فأخذ يتابعهخا بنظراته المسمومة 

والتي لا تدل على براءة الأطفال أبداً ، وعندما وصلت للمرحلة المتوسطة أصبح لا يراها الا عند دخولها 

وخروجها من البيت ويتيحن الفرص لرؤيتها ، ولاحظ ابوها هذا الأمر وتضايق منه لكن كيف السبيل الى منعه 

وهو جار وللجار حق ، وبعد ازدياد مضايقته قرر ان يكلم أبوه ، لكن وياللصدمة 

- ولدي ما يوي كده ، ولو بتكم ما فيها شي كان ما الناس طالعتها هالشكل 

قررر ابوها عندها ان يبتعد ويسكن في بيت آخر حتى يبتعد بتاتاً عن المشاكل ، لكن هيهات من في قلبه 

مرض هيهات أن يبتعد عنه .


وصل الأمر الى أنه يقف أمام مدرستها وهي في المرحلة الثانوية وكم من مره حاول ان يكلمها ويجعلها 

تتصل به أو يتصل هو بها لكن من تربت على العفة لا يمكن أن يصل الأمر بها الى هذا الطريق ، ومن ثم 

اختفى عبدالله من حياتها بشكل مفاجئ ولمدة سنتين ، وحمدت الله وشكرته لهذا الخلاص من الشخص 

الذي قلب بعضاً من حياتها الى جحيم .

فجأو وبدون مقدمات طرق الباب طارق 

هو عبدالله وأبوه جاءوا ليخطبوها الى عبدالله 

انتظروا حيناً ...........جائهم الرد بالرفض 

ولمد ثلاث سنوات حاولوا بشتى الطرق أن يقنعوا أبو زهراء بالخطبة لكن لم يفلحوا ، فلقد سألوا عن عبدالله 

لكن لم تأت سيرته بالخير ، فهو في فترة إختفائه لم يكن يعمل كما تصوروا أن كان مسافراً لدراسة كما 

أخبروهم لكنه كان في السجن ، نعم في السجن بسبب عملية تزوير عملها عبدالله 

هذا هو عبدالله الذي ما أن سمع بخطبة زهراء الى حسين حتى هاجت به الأحقاد وقرر الإنتقام 

وهو الذي تزوج إجباراً من والده عندما آيس من الارتباط بزهراء

قام عبدالله بتحريات حول زهراء وحياتها وكل شيء يوصله لها ، وقرر ان يهدم حياتها 

واتصل في هذه الليلة على شقتها 

حسين :- الوه ....الوه

عبدالله :- الوه ....

حسين :- نعم من بغيت 

عبدالله:- من بغيت يعني من فيه غيرها حبيبة قلبي 

حسين :- بيت من تبغى 

عبدالله:- ابماها هيه ما مبى غيرها أمبى زهراء غناتي حبيبة قلبي . 

وسكر السماعة 

حسين :- الوه ....الوه .....رد له لا تسكر السماعة اذا كنت رجال 

زهراء:- من اللي متصل ، ويش فيك حسين غناتي 

حسين :- ما فيني شي ما فيني شي ، بس هذا واحد قاعد يخربط يقول امباها وغناتي ...ما عليش منه 

زهراء:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، ويش هالبشر 

حسين :- يعني هوه ما اتصل من قبل 

زهراء:- فيه واحد كله يتصل بس ما ادري من أرد ما يتكلم وعلى طول يسكر السماعة

حسين :- ولا قال ولا كلمة يعني 

زهراء:- لا ...شا ويش صاير 

حسين :- لا بس أسال ، لأنه قاعد يقول امبى زهراء حبيبة قلبي 

زهراء:- يمكن غلطان في الرقم ويمبى بيت فاني ولا يتلعب ، قايله لك حط لينا كاشف 

حسين :- والله يمبى لينا كاشف حق نشوف هالمغرم الولهان ويش يمبى 

زهراء:- بكره لازم تركب الكاشف زين...إه 

حسين :- ولاويش بكره الحين اتصل واركب كاشف ، ما يجي بكره الا التلفون عندنا ونشوف 

زهراء:- ايه ما احنا ناقصين بلاوي من اهل هالزمن 

وسكت حسين ولعب الشيطان في راسه ...لاويش قال امبى زهراء بالإسم ؟؟؟؟

يمكن زهراء فانية ، لا يمكن هوه طالب هالرقم مخصوص .... ما يندرى بكره يجي الكاشف ونشوف 

اما زهراء فأخذ الغم منها مأخذ لا يفيد معه الا مناجاة الحبيب والإختلاء به 

دخلت غرفتها بينما حسين يتصل بخدمات الهاتف ليطلب الكاشف 

فرشت سجادتها وخلت بحبيبها لتتقرب منه .....

(( يَا فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ وَكَاشِفَ الغَمِّ، يَا رَحْمنَ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَرَحِيمَهُمَا، صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ

مُحَمَّد، وَافْرُجْ هَمِّيَ، وَاكْشِفْ غَمِّيَ، يَا وَاحِدُ يَا أَحَدُ، يَا صَمَدُ، يَامَنْ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ، وَلَمْ

يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ، اعْصِمْنِي وَطَهِّرْنِي، وَاْذهِبْ بِبَلِيَّتِي. [وَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرسِيّ وَالْمُعَوِّذَتَيْنِ 

وَقُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ وَقُلْ:] أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّيْ أَسْأَلُكَ سُؤَالَ مَنِ اشْتَدَّتْ فَاقَتُهُ، وَضَعُفَتْ قُوَّتُهُ، وَكَثُرَتْ

ذُنُوبُهُ، سُؤَالَ مَنْ لاَ يَجِدُ لِفَاقَتِهِ مُغِيْثاً، وَلاَ لِضَعْفِهِ مُقَوِّياً، وَلاَ لِذَنْبِهِ غَافِراً غَيْرَكَ، يَا ذَا

الْجَلاَلِ وَالإكْرَامِ. أَسْأَلُكَ عَمَلاً تُحِبُّ بِهِ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهِ، وَيَقِيناً تَنْفَعُ بِهِ مَنِ اسْتَيْقَنَ بِهِ حَقَّ

الْيَقِينِ فِيْ نَفَاذِ أَمْرِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، وَاقْبِضَ عَلَى الصِّدْقِ نَفْسِي، 

وَاقْطَعْ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا حَاجَتِي، وَاجْعَلْ فِيمَا عِنْدَكَ رَغْبَتِي، شَوْقاً إلَى لِقَائِكَ، وَهَبْ لِي صِدْقَ

التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَيْكَ . أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ كِتَاب قَدْ خَلاَ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كِتَاب قَدْ خَلاَ أَسْأَلُكَ 

خَوْفَ الْعَابِدِينَ لَكَ، وَعِبَادَةَ الْخَاشِعِينَ لَكَ، وَيَقِيْنَ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْكَ، وَتَوَكُّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَيْكَ.

أَللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ رَغْبَتِي فِي مَسْأَلَتِي مِثْلَ رَغْبَةِ أَوْلِيَآئِكَ فِي مَسَائِلِهِمْ، وَرَهْبَتِيْ مِثْلَ رَهْبَةِ

أَوْلِيَآئِكَ، وَاسْتَعْمِلْنِي فِي مَرْضَاتِكَ، عَمَلاً لاَ أَتْرُكُ مَعَهُ شَيْئاً مِنْ دِيْنِكَ مَخَافَةَ أَحْد مِنْ 

خَلْقِكَ. أللَّهُمَّ هَذِهِ حَاجَتِي، فَأَعْظِمْ فِيهَا رَغْبَتِي، وَأَظْهِرْ فِيهَا عُذْرِي، وَلَقِّنِي فِيهَا حُجَّتِي

وَعَافِ فِيْهَا جَسَدِيْ. أللَّهُمَّ مَنْ أَصْبَحَ لَهُ ثِقَةٌ أَوْ رَجَآءٌ غَيْرُكَ، فَقَدْ أَصْبَحْتُ وَأَنْتَ ثِقَتِي

وَرَجَآئِي فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا، فَاقْضِ لِيْ بِخَيْرِهَا عَاقِبَةً، وَنَجِّنِيْ مِنْ مُضِلاَّتِ الْفِتَنِ، بِرَحْمَتِكَ

يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. وَصَلَّى اللهُ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّد رُسُولِ اللهِ المُصْطَفَى، وَعَلَى آلِهِ الطَّاهِرِينَ.))


حتى دخل عليها حسين وهي في حال البكاء ............

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> علي علي..... ويش هالمرا ياربي
> زعزعت الأكوان ...
> هذا بدل الشكر لا ....
> 
>  ما يفيد ف يهالأشكال الشكر خيتي
> ...



 
 البارت اليديد نزل وان شاء الله فيه غيره بعد  :cool: 

موفقة بحق من هم النور 
محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مراحب




> موفق يابو زين على هيك قصه...
> 
>   الله يوفقك خيتي بحق محمد وآل محمد
> جزء راااائع وقصه اروع
>  تستاهلون خيتي الكثير ونعدكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله
> 
> بجد روووووعه ماشاءالله عليك
> 
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> ...



 خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرائع 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين




> *مرحبآآ..*
>  مراحب
> *مآشآء الله بآرت رآآآآئع جداً* 
>  بتواجدكم خيتي 
> *بس مريموه متوحششه >>ذيبه* 
>  هههههههههه قولي نمره 
> *على قلبي زهراء ماتستاهل :<* 
> *..* 
> 
> ...



  خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرائع

فمان الكريم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآ..*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد..*

*يآآآآآآآآعلـــــــــي الله ينتقم من عبدالله يآرب مآ تزبط معه خطتـــــه .. حرآآآآآآآآآآم والله >مندجمه* 

*مآ آتخيييل ان حسين بيطلق زهرآآآآآآآآء لا آن شاء الله فآلي مآ قبلنآهـ >>متفآعله عــدل* 

*لآ لآ لآ آكيد حسين عآرف زهرراء عدل بس قوويه شك فيها من البدايه الله يسسسستر* 

*آخووي آبو زيوون ننتظر البآآآآآآآآآآرت الجديييييييد بحمآآآآآآس مرررررررهـ لا تطول علينآآآآآآآ* 

*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهود الرآئع بمعـــــنى الكلمه..*

*لاعدمنآك* 

*موفق وعسآك ع القووهـ* 

*سي يآآآ*

*عششووق*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياااااااااااااااااااالله...
وين الضمير....؟

ويش فيهم الناس كذا...؟ الى هدرجه قلوبهم...؟
الله يكفينا شرهم يااارب

مسكينه زهراء والله ماتستاهل عورني قلبي عليها والله
الله يعينك ياحسين على هيك مصيبه...

ابو زين جزء راااااااااااااااااائع... بكل معنى الكلمه
ودعاء عظيم الشأن

احسنت اخي الكريم
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...

دمت كما انت مميز..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

نفوسٌ مريضة .....تعتصم الحقد ..... 
ولاتعرف للطهر طريق... 





 
ياكافي الشر ياالله  ...
ياعلي ناس ماتخاف الله بتطعن في شرف المرا الشريفة العفيفة ... 

الله عليهم .... 

أخي الكريم ... 
جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى على مثل هذا الدعاء الطاهر... 
اسأل الله لنا ولكم الفرج القريب وقضاء الحوائج بحق من زُرع حُبهم بين أحشاءنا... 
محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين .. 
وبحق هذه الليلة الجمعة وماجمعت وفاطمة وماوضعت... 

يعطيك العافية وتسلم الأيادي يارب على هذا البااارت الموفق حقيقة .. 
ننتظر الجديد وكلنا أمل لتفريج كربة زهراء... 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## المميزة

خسارة وصلت متاخرة 
يسلمووو ابو زييييييييين على هالقصة من جد روووووعة 
ياعلي مسكينة زهراء
بدل البلوة بلوتين مريم وعبد الله 
انشا الله هالتعبان ما يقدر يسوي شي ليها 
يا الله لهالدرجة في نفوس مريضة لهالدرجة تطعن في الاعراض وتخرب بيوووت  :evil: 
حوائج مقضية انشا الله 
تحياتي 
المميزة

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين




> *مرحبآآ..*
> 
>  مرحبتين 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد..*
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> *يآآآآآآآآعلـــــــــي الله ينتقم من عبدالله يآرب مآ تزبط معه خطتـــــه .. حرآآآآآآآآآآم والله >مندجمه* 
> 
> *مآ آتخيييل ان حسين بيطلق زهرآآآآآآآآء لا آن شاء الله فآلي مآ قبلنآهـ >>متفآعله عــدل* 
>  صحيح متفاعله بحق 
> ...





 خالص تحياتي للتواجد المميز
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمه مراحب




> ياااااااااااااااااااالله...
> وين الضمير....؟
> 
> ويش فيهم الناس كذا...؟ الى هدرجه قلوبهم...؟
> الله يكفينا شرهم يااارب
>  يوجد في هذه الدنيا ما هو اعظم وأمر خيتي 
> 
> 
> مسكينه زهراء والله ماتستاهل عورني قلبي عليها والله
> ...



  الرائع تواجدكم خيتي 

خالص دعائي بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مراحب




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
>  وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم
> نفوسٌ مريضة .....تعتصم الحقد .....
> ولاتعرف للطهر طريق...
> ياكافي الشر ياالله ...
>  موجودة في واقعنا مع الاسف ....بكثره 
> ياعلي ناس ماتخاف الله بتطعن في شرف المرا الشريفة العفيفة ...
> الله عليهم ....
> ...






تقبلي خالص الدعاء وجميل الثناء 

فمان الباري الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي المميزة مراحب 




> خسارة وصلت متاخرة
>  بعدنا ترى في البداية
> يشرفنا تواجدك خيتي 
> يسلمووو ابو زييييييييين على هالقصة من جد روووووعة 
> ياعلي مسكينة زهراء
> بدل البلوة بلوتين مريم وعبد الله 
> انشا الله هالتعبان ما يقدر يسوي شي ليها 
> يا الله لهالدرجة في نفوس مريضة لهالدرجة تطعن في الاعراض وتخرب بيوووت 
> 
> ...



  خالص الدعاء والتحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

*مريم .....تلك الشخصية التي لا يعرف لها أول من تالي
بالمختصر المفيد 
مريم المغلفة بالحقد وحب الذات وحب التسلط والسيطرة والنظر للآخرين بما يملكون من اموال وليس ما يملكون من اخلاق او قيم ، هذه الشخصية التي لم تهنأ في يوم من الأيام بعيش هانئ بسببها نفسها 

مريم الآن تتهيأ بعد أن خرجت مع بناتها من شقة أخوها حسين للدخول في معركتها اليومية مع زوجها
أبو عمران وهكذا هي حياتها معه وحياته معها 

وصلت لشقتها التي لا تتخذها الا للنوم في أغلب الأوقات فوقتها موزع بين بيوت أخوتها أو بيت والدها وهناك أيضاً هي كالنمرة التي لدغ لها أحد أولادها دائماً في موقف الهجوم أو التهيؤ لأي طارئ 

وصلت الى شقتها وهي تعرف تمام المعرفة بأن أبو عمران مو موجود فيها بحكم أنه ما يعود الا متأخر
وبحكم أن الليلة هيه تروح الى بيت ابوها وأن أبو عمران ما يجي يأخذها من هناك الا بعد الساعة وحدة
الليل أوهي تروح مع أحد أخوتها ....تعليقه 

دخلت الشقه ودخلت خلفها بناتها وبسرعة ذهبت الى غرفتها وفتحت الدولاب لتنظر الى ما تملك من 
ثياب تختار منهم ما يناسب 

مريم:- حسرة عليي ويش عندي ، كلها فياب لبستها من قبل ، بس كل اسبوع اشكل واغير في اللبس 
الليله لكن با البس عباتي ولاني فاصختنها لا أنقهر وتزيد حسرتي ، ايه لو الزمن زمن كان الحين اني البس 
أحسن فياب مو هالخلاقين 

ودخلت عليها بتها هدى 

هدى:- أماه 
مريم:- وصمّااااااه ويش تمبي 
هدى:- خلاص خلاص اماه ما فيه شي عجل 
مريم:- تعالي هنه تعالي ، ويش تمبي لا تعصبيني انين بعد ماني ناقصه اني 

هدى:- بنروح الليله بيت جدي له 
مريم:- ايه بنروح هناك ونفتك من شوفة ابوش 
هدى:- اماه لاويش ابويي ما يوصلنا هناك زي بنات عمي ولاويش ما يشتري لينا فياب مفلهم بعد

مريم:- اوهووووه عودنا لنفس السالفه..إه ، قلت الش ابوش ما يهمه انتون ولا اني ـ ابوش ما يهمه الا روحه 

هدى:- بس اني اماه حتى عباتي تغير لونها من كفر الغسال وصارت ملحا
مريم:- ويش اسوي بعد اني ويش بيدي عليكم أني لو عندي فلوس كان شريت ليكم بس ما عندي يا بتي 

هدى:- وسلمى اختي فيابها بعد خلاص حتى زراراتها تقطعت 
مريم:- خيطيهم يا بتي خيطيهم لين الله يفرجها 
هدى:- ما يتخيطوا خلاص تقصفت محلّاتهم 
مريم:- ويش تمبيني اسوي اني الحين يعني ما بتروحوا يعني ..إه ، اني لا والله الا با أروح ، اذا عاجبتنكم 
قعدة البيت قعدوا 

هدى:- حتى التلفزيون ما يطلع فيه شي يمه بس القناة الاولى والفانيه ويش نسوي فيهم احنا ، البحرين ما 
تطلع عدل بعد 

مريم:- والحين بتروحوا لو لا 

هدى:- بنروح بنروح ، داني با ااسبح اختي وبا البس فيابي 

مريم:- يالله روحي يا بتي الله يهديش 

وطلعت هدى من الغرفه وراحت لأختها سلمى لتجهزها للذهاب الى بيت جدهم 

أما مريم بعدها واقفه قدام الكبت ......تفرفر في الفياب وتندب حظها وعند الساعه التاسعه والنصف خرجت ببناتها بعد أن اتصلت بأخوها ليوصلها معه .
عندما وصل اليها ركبت مع بناتها في السياره وبدأت الكلام مع زوجة أخيها 

مريم:- قواش الله ، ما عليه فقلنا عليكم غناتي
- لا وش دعوه ، رايحين رايحين بيت أبو حسين
مريم:- يالله تحملونا ، وإنت شحوالك كريم 
كريم:- الحمد لله انتين شحوالش وشحوال البنات
مريم:- الحمد لله رب العالمين مستوره والحمد لله 

كريم:- شحوالش هدايوووه ، صرتي عروس 
مريم:- ما تقول عندك بنات أخت تسير عليهم وتشوفهم ، بس شحوالش هدايووه 

كريم:- مشاغل هالدنيا يا خيتي 

مريم:- مشاغلها ما تنتهي يا خوك ، يالله متى مرت أخويي بتمروا علينا 

كريم:- ان شاء الله اذا صار عندنا وقت هالاسبوع مريناكم 

مريم:- هالوقت من سنتين وانت تقول اذا صار لينا وقت ( وهي في داخلها تقول الحمد لله ما قال بيمر )

كريم:- الله المعين خيه الله المعين 

- ويش نسوي بعد داهوه كريم في شغلته وأني من الصبح في هالمدرسه ما نلتقي الا قريب المغرب 

وتعرفي الأولاد ومذاكرتهم وأشغال البيت بعد 

مريم:- الله يعينكم على هالدنيا 

( وفي داخلها تقول مريم ..إيه اشنزوا في هالفلوس اللي ما تاكلها الضو ، هيه مدرسه وهوه يشتغل في 

شركة أرانكوووه وفلوووس ما يوقل عندي أخت أعطيها قرشين )


ووصلت السياره الى بيت جدهم أبو حسين ونزلزوا من السياره بينما كريم يوصيهم بالسلام على أبوه 


وعودة الى زهراء وحسين .....................

دخل حسين على زهراء وهي في حال البكاء 

حسين :- ويه يا غناتي ويش فيش تصيحي 

زهراء :- ما فيي شي يا غناتي أبد بس كنت أقرأ دعاء 


حسين :- خلعتيني فكرت فيش شي 

زهراء :- ما فيني شي والحمد لله 


حسين :- يالله أجل قومي تجهزي قربت الساعه تسع ونص بنروح بيت ابويي

زهراء :- ان شاء الله الحين يا غناتي 


حسين :- وداكوه أزهر بعد لبسته فياب شوفيهم عدلين لو خرابيط 

زهراء :- أكيد عدلين دام من عندك اكيد عدلين 

حسين :- لا تتمسخري عليي شوفيهم عاد 

زهراء :- خلاص وراسك الغالي ما با أغير فيابه دام انته اللي ملبسنه 

حسين :- لا شوفيهم عاد يمكن مخربطين 

زهراء :- قلت لك ما با أغير له فيابهدام انته اللي ملبسنه 

وبالفعل طلعت زهراء ولقت أزهر ملبس بدله وطلع قمر بها ورجعت ومسكت ايد حسين وباستها 


حسين :- يا علي يا علي ، هذي قويه يا زهراء 

زهراء :-لا مهي قويه ولا شي انت زوجي وابو ولدي 

وخرج حسين بعد ان باس رأس زوجته وخطف يدها وباسها 

ولبست زهراء ثياب عادية ولبست قطعة ذهب بها اسماء اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

وخرجت لحسين بعبائتها وحملت ازهر ومعه اغراضه الخاصة .

ركبت بجوار زوجها في السياره وهي تلاعب طفلها وعندما وصلوا بيت ابو حسين نزلت بينما بقي حسين في 
السيارة .....

زهراء:- هداويه منته نازل..إه

حسين:- عندي مشوار وراجع ، سلمي على ابويي وامي وقولي ليهم يمكن اتأخر شوي 

زهراء:- وين بتروح غناتي 

حسين:- با اروح مشوار وراجع ، انتين بس روحي داخل وان مانا متأخر 

ودخلت زهراء بيت ابو حسين وهي تفكر في زوجها الذي لأول مرة لا يدخل بيت والده 

حسين :- الوووه 

>> هلا 

حسين :- على موعدنا ..إه 

>> اكيد على الموعد 

حسين:- خلاص دقايق وانا واصل 

>> في انتظارك لا تتأخر 

حسين:- اكيد ما عندي وقت اصلاً ، ام ازهر في بيت ابويي خليتها علشان هالشي

>> يالله مو تتأخر 

وأسرع حسين بالسيارة لكي لا يتأخر وهو في الأصل لايستطيع أن يتأخر أكثر من نصف ساعة حتى لا 

تفضح المسالة التي حافظ عليها أكثر من شهر حتى الآن 

>>>> يتبع*

----------


## المميزة

وهذي مريمااااااو مو مخلية احد في حاله آآآآآآآفة 
بس حيرني حسين وين راح
في انتظار باقي الاجزااااء
تحياتي 
المميزة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرحبآآ.. 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد.. 

بصرآحه عورت قلبي مريموه هي وبنآتهآ مسآكين  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  
بس حسين وين بيروح؟؟~!! قلت آول شي بيروح الى عبدالله بس بعدين قلت لا كيفآآآ عبد الله وهو يعرف بالشي آكثر من شهر .. بس لا يكون نسيت شي في الرآويه.. الله يستر  :toung:  
يالله ننتظر البآرت الجديد بشووووق >> عشآن نعرف وين بيروح حسين  والله حيرآنه قرأت الجزئين ثلاث مرآت من جديد ومآعرفت مين !!  :wacko:  
يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهــوود النآيس  
موفق وعسآك ع القوهـ  
سي يآآ 
][عشووق][

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*القصة روووووعة*
*بس حسين وين بيروح*
*بانتظار الجزء الجديد*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


يمكن حسين يسوي فعل خير بدون مااحد يدري...

تبع جمعية ولاشي كذا يعني.....


جايز....!!!


يعطيك العافية أخوي وتسلم الأيادي يارب ع البااارت الحماسي جداً...



نحنُ هنا نرقب كل جديد..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
جزء اكثر من راااااااائع..
ماشاءالله على يابوزين

بس عورت قلبي زهراء مسكينه طيوبه...
وبنات مريم بعد مساكين بعدهم اطفال...

اخي الكريم...
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق انوار النبي محمد وآله

دمت كما انت مميز...

انا في شوق الى الجزء الجديد...

----------


## واحد فاضي

وأسرع حسين بالسيارة لكي لا يتأخر وهو في الأصل لايستطيع أن يتأخر أكثر من نصف ساعة حتى لا 

تفضح المسالة التي حافظ عليها أكثر من شهر حتى الآن 

وصل حسب الموعد المقرر ، ركن سيارته ....واتجه الى سيارة صاحبه 

حسين :- السلام عليكم 
محمود:- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
حسين :- ويش يا خوك جاهز...إه 
محمود:- أفا على غيرك بس انت تامر أمر يا خوك 
حسين :- خلاص أجل أنا با أفتح ليكم الشقه وانتون لا تقصروا عاد 
محمود:- ما يهمك يالخوي ، ما بتجي الشقه الا كل شي جاهز وحسب الاتفاق 

حسين :- ما تقصر يا خوك ، ما أدري كيفه أرد لك شوي من جمايلك 

محمود:- ويش دعوه يا أبو أزهر ، ما سوينا شي قليل من اللي سويته الي 

حسين :- افا على غيرك بس يالخوي ما سوينا شي ، بركة أهل البيت ولولا انت اللي ساعدت روحك كان ما أعتبر أنا سويت حاجه 
محمود:- وقليل صبرك عليي يا خوك ، كفاية كلام الناس اللي طلع عليك بسبايبي 

حسين :- لا تـقول كده يا خوك ، أهم شي الثقة في النفس 
محمود:- ما قصرت وربك ما قصرت ، حتى أم أزهر ما قصرت ويايي ، ولا لو وحده فانيه من زمان طلبت الطلاق 

حسين :- لا تقول كده ، انتهى الامر على خير 

ووصلوا عند شقة محمود واتصل لزوجته ونزلت حامله أغراضها وراح محمود وجاب كرتون اغراض ثانيه بعد 

وحطه في السياره وراحوا لشقة حسين ونزلوا الاغراض وبقت زوجة محمود في الشقه وخرج حسين 

ومحمود علشان يوصله لسيارته ليعود الى بيت أهله 

( لكن ما لم يلاحظوه هو وجود سيارة تراقب المكان من بعيد ، لاحظهم في نزول إمرأة وخروج الإثنين من الشقة بدون المرأة .......وتم تصوير هذا الأمر بكاميرا يحملها )

انطلق حسين بسيارته الى بيت أهله وأوقفها بجانب الباب ودخل .......
حسين :- السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أبو حسين :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أم حسين :- من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم 
راح حسين الى أمه وباس راسها وباس راس أبوه بعد وكل هذا وأخته مريم تشاهد هذا الموقف منه 
وتشاهد كيف أن أم حسين ظهرت بسمتها بعد أن كانت معظم نظراتها نحو الباب أو مركزة على زهراء وأزهر 

وبدأت الجلسة تحلو مع مجيء حسين فهو ذو روح مرحة ويطلق النكات هنا وهناك ويتكلم بأريحية تجعل المستمع له يرتاح من كلامه بشكل عجيب أما زهراء فلقد سلمت أزهر الى جده وذهبت هي للمطبخ لتعد بعض الاشياء المتعلقة بالعشاء 
وتبعتها مريم .............
زهراء واقفة بين الشغالات وتراقب عملهن لتلقي بعض الملاحظات هنا وهناك حول طريقة عملهن وهن يطعنها بشكل عجيب 


زهراء ..لا ما فيه حوطي عجينة فوق تبسي ، لازم سوي عجينة في طاسه بلاستيك وبعدين غطي بخلقة علشان بعدين صير كبير 
- ان شاء الله مدام ، كلام كلو كويس انتي زهراء 
مريم:- ايه يالمديره تتصرفي وكنش في بيتكم ، ما يفيدش هذا بيت أبويي وبيظل بيت أبويي

زهراء :- ........................ ( ولا كأنه في أحد يكلمها )
مريم:- هيه انتين لا تسوي روحش ما تسمعي 

ودخلت أم حسين في هاللحظه ............

أم حسين :- من هيه هذي بعد ....اللي ما ليها إسم ....( هيه انتين ) كلهم ليهم أسامي وتعرفيهم 

مريم :-.........................
زهراء :- لا يعمتي هيه تعني باتي ...لأنها نادت عليها ولا سمعت ..كانت تمبى ماي ولا هي قادره تدش للفلاجه

أم حسين :- بس تأدبي وياهم هذولا بشر ولا جوا عندنا الا للحاجه 

وقامت زهراء بإعطاء مريم غرشة ماي من الفلاجه وهي مرخية طرفها عنها لكن مريم نظرت الى زهراء نظرة غريبة لأول مرة يخفق قلبها الى زهراء بهذا الشكل ، وعادت الى الصالة وجلست على الكنبه وهي تفكر ..........

عودة الى محمود صديق حسين وله قصة بطلها حسين وزهراء بكل جداره 

>> يتبع قريباً

----------


## واحد فاضي

مرحبتين خيتي المميزة




> وهذي مريمااااااو مو مخلية احد في حاله آآآآآآآفة







> ههههههه آفة <<حلوه آفه  
> بس حيرني حسين وين راح
> في انتظار باقي الاجزااااء
> تحياتي 
> المميزة




 خالص تحياتي للمتابعة 

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين




> مرحبآآ..
> 
>  مرحبتين
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد..
>  وعجل فرجهم يا كريم
> بصرآحه عورت قلبي مريموه هي وبنآتهآ مسآكين 
>  الظروف تكالبت عليها 
> بس حسين وين بيروح؟؟~!! قلت آول شي بيروح الى عبدالله بس بعدين قلت لا كيفآآآ عبد الله وهو يعرف بالشي آكثر من شهر .. بس لا يكون نسيت شي في الرآويه.. الله يستر 
>  ركزي في الروايه وبتعرفي هههههه
> ...






 خالص التحيات للتواجد الرائع

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *القصة روووووعة*
> 
> *بس حسين وين بيروح*
> *بانتظار الجزء الجديد*
> *الله يعطيك العافية*
> 
> *تحياتي*





 خيتي الاحساس المرهف مرحبتين

الروعه تواجدك خيتي 

الله يسلمك خيتي 

خالص التحيات
فمان الباري

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب 




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
>  وارحمنا بهم يا كريم
> 
> يمكن حسين يسوي فعل خير بدون مااحد يدري...
> تبع جمعية ولاشي كذا يعني.....
> جايز....!!!
>  جايز هههه بس لا يمكن يزداد الغموض شوي بس 
> اعذرونا ما عليه 
> ...





 الله يسلمك خيتي

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمه مرحبتين




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد







> جزء اكثر من راااااااائع..
>  اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا وهادينا محمد المصطفى وآله النجباء
> ماشاءالله على يابوزين
> 
>  ما شاء الله سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> بس عورت قلبي زهراء مسكينه طيوبه...
> وبنات مريم بعد مساكين بعدهم اطفال...
> 
> ...




 موفقة ومنور دربك بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك علة محمد وال محمد 


ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 


رووووعه خيو القصة 


بنتظار التكملة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


البارت اعتلاه غموض كبير....


بس اللي فهمته عدل إن أكيد عبد الله اللي صورهم ... ويبغى يوريهم زهراء...


بس ويش السالفة ...مو عارفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أما مريم شكلها بتبدأ تحس على دمها شويات...




يعطيك العافية أخوي ع البارت المُختلف..

بانتظار الجديد وبكل شوق..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآ..*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآ بهم يآكريم ..* 
*مآشآآء الله بآرت جميل مررهــ * 
*صحيح البآرت فيه غمووض كبير ورآآآآآئع جداً* 
*صرآحتن حسيت آن عبد الله 100% هو اللي صورهم وبيعطي الصور الى زهراء >> ثقهـ هآع* 
*وآن شآء الله مريم تتعآطف مع زهرآء ويصيرو حبآيييب..* 
*وآخوي آبو زيوون آممم  >> مستحيه تقول* 
*بصرآحه حسيت آن البآرت قصيييييييييير مررهـ مرررهـ >> كالعآدهـ >كففف* 
*بس يالله مآعلي > وجـب الكـف* 
*ننتظر البآرت الجدييد بحمآآآس لا تطوول علينآآآآآ* 

*يعطيكـ ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهووود الرآآآآآآئع..*
*موفق وعسآك ع القووهـ يآآآآآآرب* 
*سي يآآ*
*][عششووق][*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*محمود كان صاحب حسين في الدراسة الثانوية ، كان من الفئة التي لا تعرف طريقها في الحياة .

فئة تعيش كأن وجودها من عدمه سواء ، يدخن ويحسبه من مكملات الرجولة ، يكذب بجرأة ، لا يتورع عن إرتكاب المحرمات بكل انواعها 

تخرج من الثانوية بتقدير جيد ....سجل في الجامعة ولم يتم قبوله الا في كلية اللغات ، واصل في الدراسة د

فترة من الزمن لكن ليس للدراسة بقدر ما هو للمبلغ الذي يصرف له من الجامعة والذي كان يغطي احتياجاته 

اليومية ، يعود للبلد ليسافر ........لأماكن الدعارة - والعياذ بالله -

يتحمل التعب ، في سبيل اشباع رغبته الجنسية فقط ، بعد فترة تم فصله من الجامعة بسبب الغياب 

وبسبب هبوط المعدل التراكمي ، وقطعت عنه المكافأة .......

انتهي المعين الذي كان يأتيه بكل سهوله وجب عليه أن يبحث عن عمل ياتيه بالنقود ، بحث وبحث واشتغل 

لفترة من الزمن في عدة أعمال ، كان يدخر بعض المال ليعود لمانه ويمتع نفسه بالمتعة الزائفة ، تعرف على 

شلة لا تعرف للهدى طريقاً يسرقون ، ينهبون ، يرتكبون أفضع الأشياء .........لكن في الليل حيث الناس نيام 

وفي النهار ......خوش أوادم .......طلاب ثانوية عامة ....موظفين بوظائف بسيطه ....صيّع نائمون 

أخذت الفلوس تجري تحت يدي محمود مثل الرز ، لا يمشي الا بجيب مليان ، يشتري بدون حساب للغد 

حتى وقع المحظور ، تطور الأمر من شرب الدخان العادي ........الى الدخان الأزرق 

الى الإتجار فيه .........الى حبوب السهر .........وغيرها 

وفي رحلة من هذه الرحلات ...............سجن محمود بعد ضبطه 

خرج من السجن بعد ثلاث سنوات .......إيد وراء وإيد قدام .......وسمعة في الحضيض 

اتخذ من غرفة على سطح بيتهم مقراً جديداً له ، لا يخرج الا قليلاً ، واذا خرج لا يجد من المجتمع أي ترحيب 

فأي ترحيب يجده مجرم سابق في المجتمع ........ولا يزال 

وكأن هذا الشيء الذي حصل له لم يمنعه ولم يردعه عن ارتكاب أشياء أخرى .......اتجه الى مغازلة البنات 

وهو الذي لا يشبع جنسياً ، ووجد أن هذا الطريق هو أقصر طريق لبلوغ غايته ، اتجه الى المجمعات البعيدة 

عن المنطقة ، أقام علاقات من كل شكل ونوع ،عادت الأموال تجري في يدية .......تهديد ...ابتزاز ....صور ...

وغيرها مما يندى له الجبين ........وكما هو معروف أن لكل مجرم نهاية 

خرج ذات يوم بسيارته ....ومر عليها .......ذهب معها الى شقة مفروشة .......( ممنوع من الوصف )

خرج واذا به يرى .......الشرطة 

أوقفوه ....طلبوا ولي أمرها ............ولعدم فضح البنت وأهلها .......تزوجها 

جلس معها ستة أشهر ...............طلقها 

أخذ يفكر في حياته ونهايتها .........قرر التوبة 

لكن كيف ...وجد اقصر الطرق للتوبة ...بالصبر عن المعصية والإنشغال عنها.....أخذ يذهب الى الكورنيش 

ويجلس هناك بالساعات ، أخذ معه ذات مرة جلّة وقرر الحداق 

جلس يتحدق ..........صبر ....صبر .......صبر .....عندما أحسس بالملل 

عرف أن هذه رياضة لمعرفة صبر المرء 

جاء ذات يوم الى الكورنيش واتخذ من الجهة التي تقابل السيتي مول موقعاً له 

بدأ في الحداق .......ولاحظ أن أحدهم يجلس غير بعيدٍ عنه هو وزوجته ، غض بصره عنه 

لكن هذا الشخص ينظر اليه ويركز النظر 

قرر أن يقوم من مكانه فهو إما من ضحاياه السابقين أو من جيرانه ولا يأمن منه حتى من النظرة 

عندما هم بأن يجمع أغراضه نظر الى هذا الشخص وهو يقبل نحوه ...حاول أن يسرع في لم أغراضه 

لكن هذا الشخص قد وصل اليه 

محمود :- من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟حسين 

حسين :- صحيح أجل ...ما خطاني نظري 

محمود :- هلا حسين هلا كيف حالك 

حسين :- حياك الله 

وسلم عليه وتباوسا .....

حسين :- وين بتروح لا يكون خلصت حداق 

محمود :- لا ...بصراحة فكرت انك تمبى تقول ليش تطالع في مرتي وقررت اني أقوم من مكاني 

الى مكان فاني 

حسين :- لا لا ...أنا كنت أسأل عنك من زمان ، وشبهت عليك الحين وقلت خلني اجي اتحجج ، اذا كنت 

انت كلمتك وإذا مو إنت سألتك عن الصيد ومن هالشغلات

محمود :- يعني كده ، أجل اقعد أعلمك عن الحداق شوي 

حسين:- شكلك خبير وأنا توني عليمي بتتشيطر ععليي

محمود:- لا خبير ولا شي ، ويش يمبى اله الحداق حط الجيم والثقل وعليك يالله 

حسين:- حيا الله محمود ...أبو .......

محمود:- أبو غايب 

حسين:- يعني للحين ما عرست له ؟؟

محمود:- من وين يا حسره ، لا شغل ولا مشغله 

حسين:- وينك على هالدنيا ووين أخذت الأيام 

محمود:- أبداً يا خوك ، هذانا في حالي ( وخاف أن ينطق بكلام يتحسر عليه بعدين )

حسين:- أما أنا فعرست وللحين ما صار نصيب في الولد 

محمود:- الله يهنيك ان شاء الله 

حسين:- وأشتغل الحين في الأحوال المدنيه 

محمود:- في البلد 

حسين:- لا برا البلد بس في الشرقيه ههههههههه

محمود:- الله يهنيك ان شاء الله 

حسين:- لا يكون ضايقتك يا خوك 

محمود:- لا لا أبد بالعكس استانست بك وبشوفتك يا خوك 

حسين:- زين كم رقم جوالك علشان نتصل بك ونسأل عن أخبارك 

محمود:- ما عندي يا خوك جوال ، اللي ما عنده شغل ما يحتاج للجوال يا خوك 

حسين:- أجل با اجيب الك كرتي واتصل هاه مو تقطع زين 

محمود:- ان شاء الله ، ما يهمك 

وراح حسين وجاب كرته وعطاه وياه وسلم عليه وراح لزوجته على أمل أن محمود سوف يتصل به يف القريب

العاجل 

لكن طالت الأيام ولم يتصل محمود ، وشغل بال حسين بمحمود فترة وأخذ يتقصى الأخبار عنه ويسأل 

- ويش لك به هذا ، هذا مال مخدرات 

- اعوذ بالله ما تسأل الا عن الشيطان ، تلاقيه في جهنم الحمراء

- ول ول ول ، هذا ياولدي بايع روحه للشيطان 

ولم يسمع كلمة طيبة عن محمود من أي أحد ، لكن حسين يؤمن بأن في محمود جانب خير لم يكتشف 

وقرر ان يذهب الى حيث لقاه في المرة الأولى وبعد انتظار يومين ، في اليوم الثالث التقى بمحمود 

حسين:- هلا ابو غايب 

محمود:- هلا والله بأخوي حسين 

حسين:- شدعوه عاد قلنا نتصل ببعض وانت ما عندك جوال يعني المفروض انت تتصل بالبيت 

محمود:- انشغلت يا خوك ونسيت وبعد ما أدري وين حطيت الكرت 

حسين:- بصراحة انا با افاتحك في موضوع بس مو هنه 

محمود:- خير آمر يا خوك .

حسين:- انت لازم تجيني الشقه وتتغدى ويايي يوم وأفاتحك بالموضوع هناك 

محمود:- ما يحتاج تكلف على روحك يا خوك ، قول الموضوع هنا 

حسين:- لا لا ، موضوع شخصي وامبى آخذ رايك فيه 

محمود:- براحتك أجل بس بشرط .

حسين:- ويش الشرط ؟؟

محمود:- اللي اصيده اليوم يصير ودام 

حسين:-موافق بس مو تصيد لينا زمارير ههههه

محمود:- لا لا ، ان شاء الله الصيد اليوم يصير زين 

وافترقا بعد أن اعطاه العنوان واتفقا على أن يكون يوم الخميس اللقاء 

وفي يوم الخميس جاء محمود للشقة وأعطى حسين ما إصطاده في ذلك اليوم 

وبدون مقدمات فاجأ حسين محمود بهذا الكلام .................

حسين:- بصراحه محمود أمبى أتكلم وياك عن حياتك 

محمود:- ويش فيها حياتي يا خوك مستوره والحمد لله 

حسين:- بصراحه يوم ما اتصلت بي قلت اسأل عنك ولقيت إجابات ما تسر 

محمود:- يعني سألت عني ...إه 

حسين:- اتمنى اني ما ضايقتك 

محمود:- لا ، بس أكيد ما فيه أحد قال عني كلمة طيبة .

حسين:- أنا يا خوك الكلام اللي سمعته من اليمين يطلع من اليسير ولا يبقى منه شي في راسي أبد 

وأنا يا خوك مو من النوع اللي يفقد الأمل أبد 

محمود:- الله المعين 

حسين:- يا خوك انا أعرف انك طيب وفيك من الخير الكفير ، بس انت ضيعت هالخير يف فتره من الفترات 

بس ما يمنع انك ترجع الخير وتثبت ليهم انك خوش آدمي 

محمود:- بس يا خوك المجتمع ما يرحم يا خوك 

حسين:- أنا واحد من هالمجتمع ويش رايك فيني 

محمود:- انت عير ، انت نفسك طيبه وقلبك أبيض على الناس كلها ، أتذكرك من أيام الثانوي 

حسين:- خلاص أجل ابتدي بنفسك من الداخل ولا تستحي من أي شي بيني وبينك واللي تمباه 

مستعد أساعدك فيه ، من القرش للمليون ويش تمبى بعد 

محمود:- مو مشكلتي لفلوس ، مشكلتي نفسي الأمارة بالسوء 

حسين:- ما يهمك يا خوك ، النفس تتروض 

محمود:- دلني على طريقه وانا جاهز 

حسين :- الطريقه موجوده وبا ابتدي وياك حبه حبه 

محمود:- بس يا خوك وكلام الناس عليك 

حسين :- ويش عليك من الناس ، توك قبل شوي تقول الناس ما ترحم ، لو الناس ترحم كان رحمت بحالها 

قبل الواحد منهم ما يتكلم يفكر في روحه في ذنوبه 

محمود:- صدقت يا خوك صدقت ، والله كلامك يدش في القلب مباشره مهو زي كلام السم اللي أسمعه 

من الناس

حسين :- خلاص أجل أنا با أعطيك كتابين ابتدي في أول واحد للفايده والثاني إقرأه من قلب 

محمود:- خير ان شا ءالله 

وبعدها جهز الغداء وبعد الغداء جلسوا يتكلموا في الذكريات وغيرها ويوم وصلت الساعه أربع استأذن 

محمود وجاب اله حسين كتاب البؤساء وكتاب الصحيفة السجادية 

حسين :-البؤساء للعقل والعاطفة والصحيفة السجادية للقلب والروح 

محمود:- مشكور يا خوك وأوعدك اني اتصل بك واتواصل وياك ان شاء الله 

وخرج محمود وهو أقوى بمئة مره من قبل ، وعلى طول راح لغرفته وبدأ في قراءة البؤساه 

ورأى البؤس الذي صوره فيكتور هيجو بحق وقارن بين الرواية وبين حياته ....فهدأ عقله عن التفكير 

وعند أذان المغرب قام وتوضأ وفرش سجادة الصلاة وصلى 

صلاة غير عن ذي قبل عندما كانت صلاته مجرد حركات ، صلى صلاة خاشع متفكر في نفسه وفي عظمة 

الله الذي لم يتركه حتى هذه اللحظة ، وبعد أن فرغ من الصلاة فتح الصحيفة السجادية وقرأ 

>>>

وكان من دعائه ( عليه السلام ) في الاعتراف وطلب التوبة إلى الله تعالى



أَللَّهُمَّ إنَّهُ يَحْجُبُنِي عَنْ مَسْأَلَتِكَ خِلاَلٌ ثَلاثٌ وَتَحْدُونِي عَلَيْهَا خَلَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ ، يَحْجُبُنِي أَمْرٌ

أَمَرْتَ بِهِ فَأَبْطَأتُ عَنْهُ، وَنَهْيٌ نَهَيْتَنِي عَنْهُ فَأَسْرَعْتُ إلَيْهِ، وَنِعْمَةٌ أَنْعَمْتَ بِهَا عَلَيَّ فَقَصَّرْتُ

فِي شُكْرِهَـا. وَيَحْدُونِي عَلَى مَسْأَلَتِكَ تَفَضُّلُكَ عَلَى مَنْ أَقْبَلَ بِوَجْهِهِ إلَيْكَ، وَوَفَدَ بِحُسْنِ

ظَنِّـهِ إلَيْكَ، إذْ جَمِيعُ إحْسَانِكَ تَفَضُّلٌ، وَإذْ كُلُّ نِعَمِكَ ابْتِدَاءٌ. فَهَا أَنَا ذَا يَا إلهِيْ وَاقِفٌ بِبَابِ

عِزِّكَ وُقُوفَ المُسْتَسْلِمِ الذَّلِيْل، وَسَائِلُكَ عَلَى الْحَيَاءِ مِنّي سُؤَالَ الْبَائِسِ الْمُعِيْلِ. مُقـرٌّ لَكَ

بأَنّي لَمْ أَسْتَسْلِمْ وَقْتَ إحْسَانِـكَ إلاَّ بِالاِقْلاَعِ عَنْ عِصْيَانِكَ، وَلَمْ أَخْلُ فِي الْحَالاتِ كُلِّهَا مِنِ 

امْتِنَانِكَ. فَهَلْ يَنْفَعُنِي يَا إلهِي إقْرَارِي عِنْدَكَ بِسُوءِ مَا اكْتَسَبْتُ؟ وَهَلْ يُنْجِيْنِي مِنْكَ اعْتِرَافِي

لَكَ بِقَبِيْحِ مَا ارْتَكَبْتُ؟ أَمْ أَوْجَبْتَ لِي فِي مَقَامِي هَذَا سُخْطَكَ؟ أَمْ لَزِمَنِي فِي وَقْتِ دُعَائِي

مَقْتُكَ؟ سُبْحَانَكَ! لاَ أَيْأَسُ مِنْكَ وَقَدْ فَتَحْتَ لِيَ بَابَ التَّوْبَةِ إلَيْكَ، بَلْ أَقُولُ مَقَالَ الْعَبْدِ الذَّلِيلِ

الظَّالِمِ لِنَفْسِهِ الْمُسْتَخِفِّ بِحُرْمَةِ رَبِّهِ الَّذِي عَظُمَتْ ذُنُوبُهُ فَجَلَّتْ وَأَدْبَرَتْ أَيّامُهُ فَوَلَّتْ حَتَّى 

إذَا رَأى مُدَّةَ الْعَمَلِ قَدِ انْقَضَتْ وَغَايَةَ الْعُمُرِ قَدِ انْتَهَتْ ، وَأَيْقَنَ أَنَّهُ لا مَحيصَ لَهُ مِنْكَ ، 

وَلاَ مَهْرَبَ لَهُ عَنْكَ تَلَقَّاكَ بِالإنَابَةِ ، وَأَخْلَصَ لَكَ التَّوْبَةَ ، فَقَامَ إلَيْكَ بِقَلْبِ طَاهِر نَقِيٍّ ثُمَّ

دَعَاكَ بِصَوْت حَائِل خَفِيٍّ ، قَدْ تَطَأطَأَ لَكَ فَانْحَنى، وَنَكَّسَ رَأسَهُ فَانْثَنَى ، قَدْ أَرْعَشَتْ

خَشْيَتُهُ رِجْلَيْهِ، وَغَرَّقَتْ دُمُوعُهُ خَدَّيْهِ ، يَدْعُوكَ بِيَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ وَيَا أَرْحَمَ مَنِ انْتَابَهُ

الْمُسْتَرْحِمُونَ، وَيَا أَعْطَفَ مَنْ أَطَافَ بِهِ الْمُسْتَغْفِرُونَ ، وَيَا مَنْ عَفْوُهُ أكْثَرُ مِنْ نِقْمَتِهِ، وَيَا

مَنْ رِضَاهُ أَوْفَرُ مِنْ سَخَطِهِ، وَيَا مَنْ تَحَمَّدَ إلَى خَلْقِهِ بِحُسْنِ التَّجاوُزِ ، وَيَا مَنْ عَوَّدَ عِبادَهُ

قَبُولَ الإنَابَةِ ، وَيَا مَنِ اسْتَصْلَحَ فَاسِدَهُمْ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَيَا مَنْ رَضِيَ مِنْ فِعْلِهِمْ بِالْيَسيرِ، وَيَا مَنْ

كَافى قَلِيْلَهُمْ بِالْكَثِيرِ، وَيَا مَنْ ضَمِنَ لَهُمْ إجَابَةَ الدُّعاءِ، وَيَا مَنْ وَعَدَهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِتَفَضُّلِهِ

حُسْنَ الْجَزاءِ، مَا أَنَا بِأَعْصَى مَنْ عَصَاكَ فَغَفَرْتَ لَهُ، وَمَا أَنَا بِأَلْوَمِ مَنِ اعْتَذَرَ إلَيْكَ فَقَبِلْتَ

مِنْهُ، وَمَا أَنَا بِأَظْلَمِ مَنْ تَابَ إلَيْكَ فَعُدْتَ عَلَيْهِ ، أَتُوبُ إلَيْكَ فِي مَقَامِي هَذَا تَوْبَةَ نَادِم عَلَى 

مَا فَرَطَ مِنْهُ مُشْفِق مِمَّا اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْهِ خَالِصِ الْحَيَاءِ مِمَّا وَقَعَ فِيْهِ ، عَالِم بِأَنَّ الْعَفْوَ عَنِ 

الذَّنْبِ الْعَظِيمِ لاَ يَتَعـاظَمُكَ، وَأَنَّ التَّجَـاوُزَ عَنِ الإثْمِ الْجَلِيْلِ لا يَسْتَصْعِبُكَ ، وَأَنَّ احْتِمَالَ

الْجنَايَاتِ الْفَـاحِشَةِ لا يَتَكَأَّدُكَ، وَأَنَّ أَحَبَّ عِبَادِكَ إلَيْكَ مَنْ تَرَكَ الاسْتِكْبَارَ عَلَيْكَ، وَجَانَبَ

الإِصْرَارَ، وَلَزِمَ الاسْتِغْفَارَ. وَأَنَا أَبْرَأُ إلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْ أَسْتَكْبِرَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ أَنْ أصِـرَّ.

وَأَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِمَا قَصَّرْتُ فِيهِ ، وَأَسْتَعِينُ بِكَ عَلَى مَا عَجَزْتُ عَنْهُ. اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد 

وَآلِهِ وَهَبْ لِي مَا يَجبُ عَلَيَّ لَكَ ، وَعَافِنِي مِمَّا أَسْتَوْجِبُهُ مِنْكَ، وَأجِرْنِي مِمَّا يَخَافُهُ أَهْلُ

الإساءَةِ فَإنَّكَ مَلِيءٌ بِالْعَفْوِ، مَرْجُوٌّ لِلْمَغْفِرَةِ، مَعْرُوفٌ بِالتَّجَاوُزِ ، لَيْسَ لِحَاجَتِي مَطْلَبٌ 

سِوَاكَ ، وَلا لِذَنْبِي غَافِرٌ غَيْرُكَ، حَاشَاكَ وَلاَ أَخَافُ عَلَى نَفْسِي إلاّ إيَّاكَ إنَّكَ أَهْلُ التَّقْوَى

وَأَهْلُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ . صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد، وَاقْض حَاجَتِي وَأَنْجِحْ طَلِبَتِي، وَاغْفِرْ ذَنْبِي،

وَآمِنْ خَوْفَ نَفْسِيْ إنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْء قَدِيرٌ وَذلِكَ عَلَيْكَ يَسِيرٌ آمِينَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ .

<<<<<

وسالت دموعه مع كل كلمة ينطقها ويتفكر فيها بروحه وقلبه ، وأحس بأنه قد ولد من جديد 

وبالفعل قام علىطول واتصل بحسين يشكره على كل ما فعله 

وتتابعت الأيام واللقاءات ولم يسلم حسين من السنة البعض حتى أنهم أوصلوها الى والده الذي ذهب اليه معاتباً ايه في البدايه وشاداً على يديه عندما عرف الموضوع بل ودعم حسين ومحمود حتى اقترح عليه في يوم من الايام بان يرشد محمود الى صنعة يتكسب منها قوت يومه ويساعد اسرته ويعيد الامور الى نصابها 

أدخله معهد كمبيوتر وكان محمود به ميل للإلكترونيات وأبدع في الصنعة ايما ابداع 

وتخرج بمرتبة امتياز وايضاً لم يقصر ابو حسين في دعمه وساعده ليفتح له محل كمبيوتر ويعمل به 

ونجح المحل وزادت الزبائن ، كل ذلك وزهراء تعلم وتعرف وتسمع كلام بعض النساء الذي يقطع القلب 

- مصاحبين ليكم واحد مال مخدرات ويش تترجوا منه 

- ذنبة الكلب عوجاء ما تعتدل 

- ويش تترجوا من واحد ما يعرف ربه 

وتقطيع في أوصال محمود ليل نهار ، وكأنهم لا يعرفون حرمة الغيبة ولا يؤمنون بالهداية ويقيسون الأمور 

بنظرتهم لا بنظرة الشرع ، لكن زهراء تعلم بأن كل شخص لديه جانب طيب وجانب سيء يغلب أحدهما الآخر

فيصبح السائد ولا يمنع من أن تنقلب الموازين وتتبدل المواقف 

وأخذت تسأل زهراء عن زوجة لمحمود بطلب من حسين ووالده وتوفقت بعون الله تعالى في زوجة لمحمود 

بعد أن عرفت قصتة من البداية للنهاية وتحدت نظرات المجتمع وبعض ذوي النفوس المريضة 

وهاهو محمود اليوم صاحب محل كمبيوتر والكترونيات وزوجته تملك محلاً لتجهيز العرائس ومحل كوشات 

للزواج ، وفتح الله على محمود أوسع أبواب رزقه ..........وأحس محمود بلذة العيش الحلال

هذه قصة محمود وهذه قصة نضال حسين وزهراء في سبيل هداية محمود 

نعود الآن الى بيت أبو حسين لنتابع من هناك ويش الي مسوينه حسين .............

>>> يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي أم محمد مرحبتين




> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
>  اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على رسول الله وآله الأطهار
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
> 
> 
> رووووعه خيو القصة 
> 
> ...



  تواجدك الرائع شرفنا خيتي

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيت دمعة على السطور مرحبتين




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
>   وعجل لنا بهم يا كريم
> 
> البارت اعتلاه غموض كبير....
> بس اللي فهمته عدل إن أكيد عبد الله اللي صورهم ... ويبغى يوريهم زهراء...
> بس ويش السالفة ...مو عارفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
>  لازم يصير فيه غموض في جزء معين علشان التفكير له  
> أما مريم شكلها بتبدأ تحس على دمها شويات...
> ...



 
  لك خالص التحيات على المتابعة المميزة خيتي

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مراحب




> *مرحبآآ..*
>  مرحبتين
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنآ بهم يآكريم ..* 
>  وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم
> *مآشآآء الله بآرت جميل مررهــ * 
> *صحيح البآرت فيه غمووض كبير ورآآآآآئع جداً* 
>  لابد من الغموض 
> 
> *صرآحتن حسيت آن عبد الله 100% هو اللي صورهم وبيعطي الصور الى زهراء >> ثقهـ هآع* 
> ...







> *][عششووق][*





  تقبلي خالص تحياتي 

فمان الكريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ماشاءالله...


روووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور
ربي يعطيك الف عافيهــ على هيك طرح
دعا مستجاب يارب العالمين
الله يهدي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الشباب على الشباب

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت كما انت مميز

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....

ماشاء الله الباااارت غير شكل...

الحين فهمنا سالفة محمود ...


والله الناس ماتخلي احد في حالة حتى اللي تاب يظل لازق فيه لقب المجرم الفاسق..

جزاك الله خير اخوي ورحم الله والديك على هذا الدعاء لسيد الساجدين

الامام العظيم زين العابدين  صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

اسأل الله أن يجعلنا وإياكم من التوابين المُتطهرين ...


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...


يعطيك العافية أخوي ....ونحنُ بانتظار كل جديد لكم..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


عساك على القوة خييي 

والله يعطيك الف عافية 



متابعه لكم

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
ماشاء الله ..
خيي ابوزيــــــن 
تسلسل جدا راااائع ..تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
بنتظاااارالتكمله بشوووق 
موفق

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرحبآآ..

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد،،

 مآآآآشآء الله بآرت رآآآآئع وتسلسل آرووع بكتييير.. 

وآخيررررآً عرفنآ سآلفة محموود .. الله يهدي الجميع،،

وننتظر ويش بيصير في بيت آبو حسين وآتوقع هنآك مريم وحسين وزهراء و أزهر.. >>تخمن 

خيوو آبو زيون يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع المجهود الجميلون../

وموفق وعسآك على القووهـ،، 

سي يآآ

][عآشقوة][

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*قد تكون مجرد خربشات من قلم ضائع الا انها خربشات جميله ورائعه من قلم مبدع تحكي واقع مجتمعاً الصغير الذي يكاد لا يخلو من هذه  المشاكل و الصراعات و جسد لنا شخصيات* *نادر ما نجد مثلهم ( حسين و زهراء ) وبالخصوص في هاذه الايام .* 
*تسلسل جميل جدا و رائع و مشوق للأحداث * 
*بانتظار تكملة الأحداث* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه أخوي * 
*وموفق دائماً لكل خير*
*ودمت بحفظ الباري عز وجل .*

----------


## المميزة

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
يسلموو ابووو زين ع البارت الرووووعة 
وعلى الدعاء (( السلام عليك يامولاي يا زين العابدين وسيد الساجدين ))

والله كسر خاطري محمود الناس ما تخلي احد في حاله  :sad2: 
الله يسامح بس الناس ما تسامح ولا تنسى  :evil: 
يعطيك العافية
في انتظار بقية الاجزاااء :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمة مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد







> ماشاءالله...
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> 
> روووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> 
> * الروعه تواجدكم خيتي*
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك
> 
> ...




* اشكر لك متابعتك وتواجدك خيتي*

*والله يوفقش ويستجيب لينا واليكم بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*

*خالص نحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ....
> 
> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
> ماشاء الله الباااارت غير شكل...
> الحين فهمنا سالفة محمود ...
> والله الناس ماتخلي احد في حالة حتى اللي تاب يظل لازق فيه لقب المجرم الفاسق..
> 
> * ولا احد يعرف ان الدنيا فيها المخطئ والتايب*
> *الله يعينهم على انفسهم*  
> ...





* يشرفني دائماً حضوركم الكريم*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> 
> عساك على القوة خييي 
> 
> والله يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> 
> 
> متابعه لكم



* خيت نور الهدى مرحبتين*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*الله يسلمك خيتي ويقضي حوائجك بحق محمد وآله*
*الطيبين الطاهرين*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي فرح مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
> 
> ماشاء الله ..
> * الهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> خيي ابوزيــــــن 
> تسلسل جدا راااائع ..تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
> بنتظاااارالتكمله بشوووق 
> موفق





* يشرفني حضورك الرائع خيتي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين*




> مرحبآآ..
> 
> * مرحبتين*
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد،،
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> مآآآآشآء الله بآرت رآآآآئع وتسلسل آرووع بكتييير.. 
> وآخيررررآً عرفنآ سآلفة محموود .. الله يهدي الجميع،،
> وننتظر ويش بيصير في بيت آبو حسين وآتوقع هنآك مريم وحسين وزهراء و أزهر.. >>تخمن 
> خيوو آبو زيون يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع المجهود الجميلون../
> ...






* لك خالص التحيات للتواجد الرائع*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي اول دمعه مرحبتين*




> *اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> *قد تكون مجرد خربشات من قلم ضائع الا انها خربشات جميله ورائعه من قلم مبدع* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






* يشرفني تواجدكم الكريم*

*خالص التحيات*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي المميزة مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد







> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*
> يسلموو ابووو زين ع البارت الرووووعة 
> وعلى الدعاء (( السلام عليك يامولاي يا زين العابدين وسيد الساجدين ))
> 
> والله كسر خاطري محمود الناس ما تخلي احد في حاله 
> الله يسامح بس الناس ما تسامح ولا تنسى 
> * الناس تتعامى عن عيوبها عبر ابراز عيوب الآخرين*
> يعطيك العافية
> في انتظار بقية الاجزاااء





* خالص التحيات للتواجد الكريم*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*حسين جالس مع والده ووالدته يتكلم وياهم في كل الأمور اللي تخص الحياة 

وبعدين راح للجهال يلعب وياهم شوي ، لاحظ ان هدى وسلمى لابسين عبيهم 

غير الجهال الباقين ، ولاحظ انكسار هدى وابتعادها ومراقبتها الدائمة لأختها سلمى 

وقرر في نفسه أمراً سينفذه في اقرب فرصة ...........

عاد الى والديه وجلس بجانب امه بالتحديد 

حسين :- أماه ما تتذكر تاريخ اليوم له 

أم حسين :- ما اذكر يا ولدي ويش عرفني بالتاريخ اليوم 

حسين :- ما جاء في بالش شي خصوصاً هالشهر 

أم حسين :- لا يا ولدي 

حسين :- ما تتذكر على قولتش فاني فطر 

أم حسين :- فاني فطر ...امممممممممم ويش فيه 

ونظر حسين الى امه وهو يحرك خاتمه في يده اليسار 

ونظرت الام لحركته وابتسمت .....وابتسم حسين بعد .....وتكلمت الإشارات بينهما 

حسين :- ايه ايه الليله هذي هيه 

أم حسين :- الف الف مبروك يا ولدي وتعود عليه انت وزهراء بالخير ان شاء الله

حسين :- بوجودكم اماه 

أم حسين :- الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك

حسين :- اماه امبى منش طلب 

أم حسين :- انت تآمر امر مو بس تطلب 

حسين :- ما يآمر عليش ظالم ان شاء الله

أم حسين :- آمر يا ولدي محتاج فلوس قول ، محتاج شي فاني قول

حسين :- لا لا يماه ، أمبى .............(وشوش في أذون امه بكلام )

وظهرت ابتسامه عريضه على وجه ام حسين 

أم حسين :- ياريت ابوك يسوي مفلاتك هههههههههه

حسين :- لاويش ما يسوي ، اقول اله 

أبوحسين:- ويش تقول ليي بعد ، تراني شايفنكم وانتون تتساسروا بس ساكت عنكم دام عندي هالقمر 

ما با ادير بالي ليكم

أم حسين :- ما تسوي شي ، هذا موضوع خاص هههههههههههه

أبوحسين:- ايه صارت بينكم مواضيع ومواضيع بس يالله ، الله لينا يرأف بحالنا وتصير بيني وبين ولدي اسرار

حسين :- لا أسرار ولا شي يباه انته بعد جاي دورك وبا اقول لك بعد شوي

أم حسين :- صحيح ما بيصير هالشي الا وابوك مشترك ، لا بالله الا انفضحت السالفه هههه

حسين :- لا اماه عاد انا محضر ليها من يجي شهر ، تروح في آخر لحظه..أُه

أم حسين :- لا عاد تخترب السالفه ، لا تخاف ايوك رجال ولا كل الرجال 

حسين :- أكيد رجال والنعم ، دام انه معرس على مره ولا كل الحريم 

أم حسين :- ( وبين الخجل عليها ) تسلم يا ولدي 

وقام ابو حسين يضحك وهو يقول لأزهر :- متى يكبر هالولد ، يطاوع امه هالولد ، ويصير دختر هالولد .........


بعدها قام حسين وخرج مع ابوه للخارج وجلسوا على الكراسي في الحديقة وقال اله بالموضوع 

أبوحسين:- ونعم ونعم بوليدي وقمري ابو أزهر 

حسين:- النعم بك يا يبه ، تربيتك يبه ما نطلع عنها 

أبوحسين:- وهذا اللي مخلينك عن بد اخوتك ، هالطاعه لربك وامك وابوك 

حسين:- الله يسلمك يا يبه ، كلنا اخوان واحباب ان شاء الله

أبوحسين:- اييييييييييييه يا ولدي لو تدري بس خليها مستوره 

حسين:- خير يا يبه شكله عندك كلام في قلبك بتقوله 

أبوحسين:- يجي وقته يا ولدي ،الليه ليلة فرح مهي ليلة هذره وكلام ، الليلة ليلتك 

حسين:- الله يسلمك يا يبه ، بس مانا ناسي هاللو تدري يا يبه 

أبوحسين:- وأنا ما با أنساها طول عمري بعد ، بس يجي وقتها اقول الك 

حسين:- توعدني يبه انك تقولها ولا تنسى 

أبوحسين:- مو اوعدك ، هي من حقك تعرفها اصلاً ، بس في غير الليله يا ولدي

حسين:- ان شاء الله يا يبه ما يهمك ، الحين يا لله نقوم نتعشى 

أبوحسين:- روح انت وانا با اجي وراك 

حسين:- ويش فيك يا يبه شكلك مهموم 

أبوحسين:- ايه والله متضايق بس يالله تنحل وتخلص ان شاء الله ( خرجت هذه الكلمات بدون

إرادة ابو حسين )

حسين:- ويش هيه اللي تنحل وتخلص 

أبوحسين:- لا تشغل بالك يا ولدي 

حسين:- كيف ما اشغل بالي وأنا أشوفك مهموم ومغموم 

أبوحسين:- ما هو همي لحالي بس ، هذا المفروض يصير همنا كلنا بس ما احد داير بال للفاني 

حسين:- وهذي قعده لامن تقول ليي ويش هامنك ، ويش اللي مكدر خاطر ابو حسين 

أبوحسين:- با اقول لك بس لا تفكر فيه الليله ، اعرفك بتقلبها نكد على بت الناس 

حسين:- لا يا يبه ، انت بس قول 

أبوحسين:- فيه غير همنا اللي الكل يعرفه .......أختك مريم ورجلها

حسين:- اييييييييه يا يبه حيفني افكر فيهم ، من شفت حالة هدى وسلمى وانا افكر فيهم 

أبوحسين:- تراني ملاحظ هالشي من زمان بس ما في ايدي حاجه اسويها 

حسين:- ما يهمك يبه لا تكدر خاطرك ولا شي ، ايام بس امهلني وان شاء الله تنحل السالفه

أبوحسين:- ان شاء الله يا ولدي ، والله انك ريحت قلبي وخاطري بهالكلام

حسين:- الله يريح قلبك دنيا وآخره يباه

أبوحسين:- الله يوفقك ويسلمك يا ولدي ويعطيك على قد نيتك 

حسين:- الله يسلمك يا يبه 

ودخلوا البيت واتفقوا هم الثلاثه على الخطة ..........

مريم بعدهيه قاعده على الكنبة تفكر ....لا ويش زهراء سوت كده ليي ، واني اللي ما اشتهيها .....ايه 

تمبى تكبر في عيون امي وتكسر عيوني هاه ......لا لا بس امي ما تدري عن السالفه وما سمعتني اقول

الا ( هيه انتين) .....ما يندرى يمكن سمعت كل الكلام .....ويش فيني اني صايره افكر واجد هالايام بزهراء 

ويش عليي منها اني ....كيفه بعد ويش عليش منها .....شوفي حالتش وشوفي حالتها ......اييييه الله 

ينعل هالزمن .....بص اني لازم اشوف ليي صرفه ويا رجلي اني ..... ويش بيدش تسوي ...هوه لو تنقلبي 

رايل أخذش وغباش .......ما عليه بس لازم ....أقول لمن ، اقول لمن ......ههه يعني الحين هم ما احد 

عارف بحالتي ويا رجلي له .....بس كل واحد لاهي بروحه ولا هوه جايب خبرغيره .......ويش عليه من غيره 

دام هوه مستانس ولا يهمه شي ...... حسره عليي اني وبناتي ..... ما ادري ويش فيني هالسبوع 

من عطتنيي زهراء غرسة الماي واني افكر ......ولاويش يوم عطتني وياها منكسه راسها .....يعني ما 

تمبى تشوف رقعة وجهي يعني ......ما تتشرف تطالع فيني يعني .......لا لا ما يصير ....اعرفها ما تفكر 

بهالتفاكير اللي تجيني .....ايه مرتاحه ويا اخويي ولا يهمها شي .....بس داهيه عندها وعندها ولا تلبس 

الا لبس عادي .....لو اني مفلاتها كان ما خليت شي الا لبسته .....عاقله ما تمبى احد يحسدها ......

ولا تلاقيها متروس كبتها من لفياب .........بس كيفه متروس ....حتى في المعاريس اذا شفتها ..يا عباتها 

لابستنها ...لو حتى لو فاصختنها ....لبسها عادي ولا فيه شي مميز .....وشعرها مسدول وتلبس ليها 

قطعه ولا قطعتين ذهب وبس .......بس لاويش الكل يطالع فيها تقول كاتين على راسهم ماي بارد..إه 

هيه صحيح ناعمه .....بس غيرها احلى منها واجد واجد ......وآخرتها وياش مريمووووه ...خلاص قومي 

وسوي لروحش شغله ولا قومي هذري وياهم .....صدق نص كلامهم ما أعرفه .....بس يالله نتعيلف 

ونقوم نشوف بناتنا ويش مسويين 

وقامت راحت لبناتها ......تتطمن عليهم 

حسين راح المطبخ وشاف زهراء واقفه عند اغراض السلطه 

حسين:- نمبى طماط ونمبى خسته وحطي لينا شوية ريحان في الزلاطه 

زهراء :- اللي يمبى شي يسوي اله ههههههه

حسين:- نسوي بس ما ياكلوا منه بعض من الناس 

زهراء :- اذا عرفوا يسووه ما بناكل ، بس لايقولوا تعالي شوفي الريحان كيفه يسووه 

حسين :- بنسويه لو مفشخ اهم شي يستوي 

زهراء :- هههههههه زلاطه مفشخه 

حسين :- لا يشوفها المرور يعطيها مخالفه 

زهراء :- هيه لاتشوفها ام حسين تعطيك انت مخالفة هههههههه

حسين:- الليله اذا رحنا الشقه ذكريني اخذ مفاتيحش لاني نسيت مفاتيحي في الشقه 

زهراء :- ان شاء الله ، ويش اللي شاغل بالك وخلينك تنسى المفاتيح 

حسين :- ما فيه شي بس يوم جينا نطلع خليتهم على التسريحه ونسيتهم 

زهراء :- خلاص اجل بس نوصل اجيبهم الك ولا تاخذ مفاتيحي 

حسين :- وشدعوه ، ما طلبنا الا المفاتيح غير

زهراء :- هاك خذهم من الحين ما يغلوا عليك غناتي 

حسين :- خلاص ما نمباهم 

زهراء :- براحتك ..ههههههههههههه

حسين:- المهم امي طلبتني في طلبه 

زهراء:- امك وتطلب ولا تقول ليها تآمري أمر 

حسين:- ايه خلاص اجل اوافق على طلبها يعني ..إه

زهراء :- ولا تفكر 

حسين :- اجل شنطة أزهر فيها اغراضه كامله ولا اروح اجيب له شي 

زهراء :- ولاويش ازهر اغراضه كامله ولا لا 

حسين :- مسوى امي طلبت مني ....ينام ازهر وياها 

زهراء :- وش وش وش ويشهوه ....تالي يتعب امك 

حسين :- امك تقول ليها تامري أمر 

زهراء :- ايه صح بس 

حسين :- ما فيه بس ولا غيره ، انتيناللي قلتي تامري أمر 

زهراء :- اكيد عمتي تامر أمر 

وطلع حسين من المطبخ وهو يأشر لوالدته بعلامة ....OK

وفي حوالي الساعه 11 ونص حطوا العشاء ، وما تسمع الا القصف من الجهال والكبار وصوت سيمفونيه

الملاعق والشوك والكاسات ، سيمفونية عجيبة تجمع المتناقضات ، وكل ما يهم هو إمتلاء البطن ، 

فيما البعض يكتفي بالسلطة وبعض الفاكهه تشوف الآخرين يسولفوا ويا الدجاج واللحم خوووش سوالف

ويقصفوهم قصاف  ................. وخلصت الجلسه وابتدأوا بالتفرق وكلٍ يذهب الى بيته 

وبقيت مريم تدور الرأس يمين شمال ...ما فيه أحد راضي يوصلها لبيتهم ، حتى آيست منهم 

لكن حسين قرر انه هوه اللي يوصلها معاهم في روحته

أم حسين أخذت أزهر وركبت معاه في غرفة النوم وأبو حسين جالس في الحديقة يسلموا عليه وهم 

طالعين ، وآخر من خرج من البت هي مريم وهي تحمل كيس فيه أغراض وأكل وهي مستحيه 

أبو حسين :- عليش باعافيه يا بتي ، عليش بالعافيه 

مريم :- الله يعافيك يباه ويزيد خيرك 

أبو حسين :- لا تنسي يوم الجمعه الغداء هاه ..

مريم :- ان شاء الله يباه 

وطلعت متجهه الى سيارة أخوها حسين ولا حظت ان أزهر مهو موجود 


مريم :- شااااااا وينهوه أزهر 

زهراء :- اليوم بينام عند جدته 

مريم :- الله يهنيهم مع بعض ( وبلعت مريم جزء من المراره أم حسين تهيم حب في أزهر دون غيره من الجهال وهذا الكل يعرفه )

وشوي وصلوا الى شقة ابو عمران وتطمن الى انهم دخلوا وحرك سيارته حسين متجه الى شقته 

وهم في الطريق لم ينتبهوا الى من كان يراقب شقتهم من قبل وللآن جالس في سيارته لا يتحرك 

اوقف حسين سيارته ونزل منها .....في نفس الوقت اشتغلت الكاميرا عند ذاك الشخص المريض 

طلب حسين من زهراء ان تسبقه للشقة وانه سوف ييجي بعدها على طول 

راحت زهراء للشقه ......لقت الباب مفتوح ........خافت .......نزلت بسرعه الى حسين 

وهيه خايفه لان الباب مفتوح وكأنه فيه شي متغير في الشقه ، امسكت بيد حسين

وهي تقول :- بس بس بس بسرعه تع تع تعال شوف الشقه 

حسين :- ويش فيش غناتي 

زهراء :- تعال شوف الشقه ويش فيها ، ماني داخله الا اذا جيت ويايي

حسين :- ما فيها الا الخير غناتي

زهراء :- يالله تعال ويايي

حسين :- يالله با اشيل الكيس اللي وراء بس 

وشال حسين الكيس وأمسك بيد زهراء ودخلوا الشق ...................كل ذلك تم تسجيله بالكاميرا

فتح حسين الباب ...وهو يقول ...من ، من في الشقه ...تراني مسلح ...اذا انت حرامي ترى ما بيفيدك 

اطلع الحين وبا اخليك تروح 

ولا فيه جواب 

زهراء :- حاسه ان فيه شي غريب في الشقه 

حسين :- سمي باسم الرحمن ما فيه الا الخير يا غناتي 

زهراء :- ان شاء الله ما فيه الا الخير 

حسين :- روحي جيبي ليي بس اوراق من المجلس ناوي اكتب واخربش ومانا مشتهي افتح الكمبيوتر 

زهراء :- الحين بس با اروح الغرفه دقيقه 

حسين :- خلاص اجل با اقوم انا 

زهراء :- لا خلاص خلاص داني رايحه ........وخفق قلب حسين بقوه 

وثواني وسمع صرخه مخفيه من زهراء وهذا ما كان يتوقعه 

راح ليها المجلس ........شافها جالسه على الأرض ....لا لا ساجده لله شكراً 

حسين :- ويش رايش غانتي 

زهراء :- الف شكر والف رحمة على والديك يا ابو أزهر ...يا غناتي 

كانت الهدية بمناسبة عيد ميلادها وعيد زواجهما .........مكتبة متكاملة اشترك هو محمود وزوجة محمود في جمعها وترتيبها وخلال الوقت الذي جلسته في بيت ابوحسين تمكن محمود وزوجته من نقل الكتب وترتيب معظمها وتبقى القليل 

زهراء في هذي الليله ما نامت ولا غفت .........جالسه مع الكتب تعيد ترتيبها بما يناسب ، وتقرأ في هذا الكتاب وتطالع في الكتاب الفاني ، حتى غلب عليها التعب وغفت على الكنبه 


.......>>>>يتبع*

----------


## المميزة

البارت روووووووووووعة 
بس قاهرتني مريماو ما يفيد وياها الطيب ما تستحي 
والله زهراء تستاهل كل خير 
بس هاللي يصورهم وش عنده وش يمبى فيهم 
ما يخلو احد في حاله
يسلموووو 
في الانتظار هلى احر من الجمر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...


ياعلي ..ونااسة ... 


خفق قلبي كما قلب زهراء....

سعدت كثيراً لسعادتها....


مو قادرة اعبر  لابالفصحة ولا بالعامي البااارت يجنن


 مرة ابداااع ماشاء الله 

والاحداث اذهلتني ...

الحين عرفنا سر غموووض حسين يعني


المفاجئة روووعة ..ونعم الزوج ونعم الزوجة الصالحين .....

يارب يهنيهم ويوفقهم ياارب>>صدقت ...................

المهم اكيد هم شخصيات من لب الواقع ..



سلم قلمكم والقرطاس...

بانتظار كل جديد ..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموا أخي على هذا الجزء الرائع 
وهدية حسين الى زهراء مرررررررررررره حلوه 
بانتظار الجزء الجديد 
وموفق انشاء الله لكل خير 
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
روووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
ماشاءالله عليك يابو زين مميز بجد

الجزء راااائع...
والهديه تجنننننننن بجد
بس عورني قلبي على بنات مريم... الله يستر على المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبعد خايفه على زهراء وحسين... اعوذ بالله من شر اهل الدنيا...

الله يهدي الجميع يارب العالمين

اخي ابو زين لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هيك قصه...
موفق لكل خييير وصلاح
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه...

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...
دمت بحفظ الرحمن...

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 



الله يعطيك الف عافية خيو 

روووعه الجزء 



الله يطول بعمرك ويوفقك يا رب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هااا اخوي ابو زين
عسى ماشر...؟
وينك ياولد الحلال...

ان شاءالله المانع خيير يارب

----------


## واحد فاضي

*في الجانب الآخر يظل عبدالله يخطط لخطواته القادمة وماذا سيفعل بعد أن حصل على 

على تسجيل الفيديو والذي بإستطاعته أن يعمل له مونتاج ويستفيد منه في تهديد 

حياة حسين وزهراء ....

من جانب ثانٍ حسين وبعد أن أعطى زوجته هديتها ذهب الى الغرفة وبدل ثيابه 

وجلس على السرير يفكر في عدة أمور وعلى رأسها أخته مريم 

أخته مريم التي تؤرق مضجعه ويفكر فيها بشكل مباشر وفي أوضاعها مع زوجها وفي أوضاعها مع نفسها 

أيضاً ، فهي تعيش على هامش الحياة وعلى هامش الإهتمام من الكل ، فكل شخص لاهٍ في دنياه ولا 

يفكر الا في نفسه وعياله ، لكن حسين غيرهم جميعاً هو يحمل هماً يؤرقه ويريد ان يغيره .


أما في شقة مريم فالوضع الآن يختلف .............

وصلت مريم الشقة مع بناتها ودخلت ...

أبو عمران :- هاه تو الناس يا بت أبوحسين

مريم :- السلام عليكم 

أبو عمران :- عليكم ليش ما عليكم ، ويش جبتي لينا من بيت العز 

مريم :- ما جبت شي ، اللي يمبى ياكل يتعب على روحه 

وخلت بناتها يروحوا للغرفه 

أبو عمران :- يعني كده ..إه ....إنتين تعرفي ويش با أقول وما فيه داعي نعيد ونكرر الشي هذا 

مريم :- لا فيه ، واله داعي بعد ، ترى اللي تسويه انت ما يرضي الله ولا رسوله 

أبو عمران :- عدال عدال يا ملاية الفريق ، الحين انا اللي أسويه ولا انتين ، اعود من الشغل ولا أشوف رقعة 

وجهش ، وينه انتين في هالسوق ولا في بيت واحد من أخوتش 

مريم :- أحسن من القعده هنه في هالمزبله ، تسمي هذي شقه أجل 

أبو عمران :- حمدي ربش حمديه ، لو غيري ما رضى يعرس عليش 

مريم :- كملها بعد ، كملها ....انطقها وقول مفل كل مررره 

أبو عمران :- ما فيه فايده منش انتين ابداً 

مريم :- انته اللي ما فيه فايده منك ، لوخيرك لبيتك شان زين لكن خيرك لروحك وبس ولا

إحنا ما نشوف شي 

أبو عمران :- اقول بلا هدره مقدره عاد ، يالله خلينا نروق لا الحين .....

مريم :- ويش بتروح القهوه...أُه ....روح 

أبو عمران :- اللهم صبرش يا روح ، الحين انتين ويش تمبي مني 

مريم :- ايه هذاهيه ، تمباها من الله تنحاش هاه 

أبو عمران :- انحاش كم الهم والغم 

مريم :- المهم الحين ...بتك هدى يمبى ليها عباة وبتك سلمى يمبى ليها فستان وعباة 

أبو عمران :- هذا اللي ناقص بعد ، هدووه كم مره قلت ليها لا تخرب فيابها وتالي تقول تمبى عباة 

وذيك سلموه لا ويش تلبسيها عباة من الحين اذا كبرت تلبس يعني الحين لازم تلبس عباه هيه 

مريم :- شوف شوف ، اقول له بناته يمبوا يقول مو لازم ويمبانا نقعد وياه 

أبو عمران :- خلاص ان شاء الله ويا الراتب 

مريم:- اللي يشوفه صار له الراتب عشرة أيام ، ترى الراتب اول أمس 

أبو عمران :- ما بقى منه شي يا بت الناس 

مريم:- وووه اللي ما بقى منه شي ، لا فاكهه شفنا ولا فياب شفنا ولا اغراض شفنا ولا ودمه شفنا 

ولا شي في البيت شفنا 

أبو عمران :- مو لازم تشوفوا شي ، انا اعرف باللي صرفته فيه 

مريم:- ترى والله العلي العظيم با اخلي أخوتي يتصرفوا وياك 

أبو عمران :- عدال الحين اخوتش عدال ، منهو اللي فاضي لش 

مريم:- بتشوف لكن ، وداني حلفت واذا قلت ليهم وجوك مو تقول ما قلت .

أبو عمران :- نشوف ، ومنه لامن يجوا يصير خير

مريم:- يعني ما بتسوي شي بالطيب يعني 

أبو عمران :- تهدديني بأخوتش ، لا تنسي تخلي ابوش بعد وياهم هههههههه

مريم:- زين أجل بنشوف بكره يصير خير حارس أجل 

أبو عمران :- الحين أجل يوم طيرتي النوم من راسي با أعود القهوه شان نكسب لينا دور ولا دورين ويصير 

حجرنا ببلاش 

مريم:- روح وخلهم ينفعوك روح 

أبو عمران :- فتكم بعافيه .........وطلع من البت بعد ما سحب من عندها برتقاله من الكيس 

مريم:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، ويش أسوي أني لهالرجال واني أخوتي مفل ما قال ما أحد جايب خبري 

بس عندي اللي بيجيب خبري عندي ابو أزهر ما يقصر أقول اله وان شاء الله ما يقصر 

وراحت للتلفون .......وتراجعت يوم شافت الساعه .......2 نص الليل 

........بكره أكلم أخويي 


وقامت تنبش في شنطتها ...وطاحت في إيدها الورقه الي فيها الرقم ....

محمد .........056 

قامت تفكر ...لاويش ما اتصل له ...ويش بيضرني ....رنه وبا اسكر ...والصرفيه عليه .....يالله سويها يا 

مريموه ...... ما بيضرش شي .......غير مكالمه واذا ما عجبني سكرت في وجهه .....واذا مره مره خليته 

يشحن جوالي .........ودقت دقه وسكرت 

انتظرت .........خمس دقايق .........رنه فانيه ........انتظرت خمس دقايق 

مريم :- الوه ....

- هلا ...هلا بهالصوت 

مريم :- هلا بيك ، انت اللي في السوق هاه 

- ايه انا اللي في السوق ، ليكون ازعجتك يا قمر 

مريم :- لا بس قلت خلني اتأكد 

- ليه القمر محجوز وحنا تعدينا 

مريم :-حتى لو محجوزين نهون علشانك يا قمر

- ما اقدر انا على الكلام الحلو هذا 

مريم :- الحلو للحلوين بس وغيرهم خس

- ايوا ايوا ، انتين من وين 

مريم :- اني من الدمام ، وانت

- انا من الرياض وجاي مع الاهل 

مريم :- اها علشان كده صاير غير 

- كيف يعني غير 

مريم :- غير وبس ، مهوب زي هل الدمام 

- يعني ؟؟

مريم :-لالا ولا شي يا قمر 

- ليكون انتي دوليه ههههههه

مريم :- وشو دوليه بعد 

- يعني تعرفي اكثر من واحد وبس كده اخذتي رقمي 

مريم :-لا اني اول مره اخذ رقم من السوق في حياتي 

- اها ، يعني ما تعرفي احد اكيد 

مريم :- اكيد ونص بعد 

- طيب ممكن سؤال 

مريم :- تفضل 

- انتين كم عمرك وش اسمك ؟؟

مريم :- اني اسمي الجوهره وعمري 24 سنه 

- عمري الاسامي ...الجوهره وانتين جوهره 

مريم :- وانت كم عمرك وشو اسمك ؟؟

- انا خالد وعمري 25 سنة 

مريم :- العمر كله يا خلودي 

- اذوب انا كده اذوب ما اقدر على الدلع انا 

مريم :- ............( ساكته )

- هاه استحيتي يا قمر 

مريم :-...........(ساكته)

- اوف وش فيه القمر ساكت 

مريم :-خلاص خلاص بكره اتصل فيك 

- هاه تعبانه يا قمر 

مريم :- اي والله قبل شوي جايه من السوق وتعباه مررررررره 

- خلاص متى تتصلي 

مريم :- أشوف با اعطيك رنه 

- اوكي باي .............بوسه خفيفه 

مريم سكرت الجوال وطفته كعادتها لأن زوجها لو عرف عنه كسره على راسها ، ما يؤمن ان المره يصير 

عندها جوال أبداً ، وراحت لغرفتها ونامت وهي تفكر في الف فكره .............

>>>>>يتبع قريباً*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي المميزة مرحبتين*




> البارت روووووووووووعة







> * الروعه تواجدكم خيتي*
> بس قاهرتني مريماو ما يفيد وياها الطيب ما تستحي 
> * في هالزمن مثلها كثير الله يجيرنا واياكم يارب*
> والله زهراء تستاهل كل خير 
> بس هاللي يصورهم وش عنده وش يمبى فيهم 
> ما يخلو احد في حاله
> * في هالبارت اليديد تعرفي ليه كان يصورهم* 
> يسلموووو 
> في الانتظار هلى احر من الجمر




* خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> * اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد*
> ياعلي ..ونااسة ... 
> 
> خفق قلبي كما قلب زهراء....
> 
> سعدت كثيراً لسعادتها....
> * تستاهل وأمثالها في هذا المجتمع*
> ...



* تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري للحضور الرائع*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أول دمعه مراحب*




> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> يسلموا أخي على هذا الجزء الرائع 
> * ربي يسلمك والروعه تواجدكم خيتي*
> وهدية حسين الى زهراء مرررررررررررره حلوه 
> بانتظار الجزء الجديد 
> وموفق انشاء الله لكل خير 
> ودمت بحفظ الرحمن





* خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد







> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*
> روووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> ماشاءالله عليك يابو زين مميز بجد
> 
> * وااااااااااايد*
>  
> الجزء راااائع...
> والهديه تجنننننننن بجد
> بس عورني قلبي على بنات مريم... الله يستر على المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> ...




* الله يوفقك ويسلمك خيتي*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أم محمد مراحب*




> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> * صلى الله عليك وآلك يا رسول الله*
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافية خيو 
> 
> روووعه الجزء 
> 
> * الروعه تواجدكم خيتي*
> ...



* الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الباري*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هااا اخوي ابو زين
> عسى ماشر...؟
> وينك ياولد الحلال...
> 
> ان شاءالله المانع خيير يارب



* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمة مرحبتين*


*موجودين بس شوية ظروف* 


*خالص التحيات للتواجد والسؤال الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## المميزة

البااارت روووعة 
هذي مريم مو صاحية ناوية تضيع حالها في هالتفاهات 
حتى لو زوجها لاهي هذا ما يبرر ليها اللي تسويه 
الله يعينا ع هالزمن اختربو الاوادم >>> تفاعلت 
يسلموو ابو زين 
في انتظار التتمة ع احر من الجمر

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلموووووووووووووووو ع القصة الروعة*
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## اول دمعة

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد* 
*يسلموا أخي على هذا الجزء* 
*واما مريموه دي صحيح ما تستحي فوق شينها بعد قوات عينها*
*بنتظار الجزء الجديد* 
*ويعطيك الله العافيه* 
*وموفق دائماً لكل خير*
*مع تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الباري  *

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

استغفر الله ربيييي...

مريم مرة زودتها صراحة .......

فعلاً الناس أجناس.... ياما وياما نساء متأذيين من أزواجهم بس مايسووا كذا عااد

الله يلعن الشيطان ...


يعطيك العافية أخوي على هالبارت الحماسي...

ننتظر كل جديد..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


تأخرت علينا هالمرة ابو زين  :noworry: 


ان شاء الله بس تكون التأخيره سببها خير 



الله يعطيك العافية على الجزء 


ومريموه شكلها بدت تلعب بنار 


الله يستر بس

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ماشاء الله عليك خيوة بو زين عندك ابداع بالقصة والكتابه كمان<<مصليه ع النبي عشان ماتجيك عين مني
خساره مانت من البدايه هنا عشان اعلق ع الاحداث حدث حدث
بس ان شاءالله بكون معسكرة هنا وبدا اعلق
بس بغلق شويات
مسكينه ريوم كاسرة خاطري شويات على نحاستها وثقالتها الا انها مكسورة الجتنب
بس الهبلى بتخرب على حالها باللي تسويه الحين
ومسكينه زهور من وين طلع لها هالعبود عشان يخرب عليها
بس ان شاء الله مايوصل لمراده مع ان ماتوقع لان شكلها حاسبها صح اذا المراقبه يراقب
الله يعينهم
وبالانتظار  خيوة
وموفق دنيا واخرة
ويحفظك رب السماء

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلمووووو على القصه وننتظر الجزء الجديد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا ابو زين...
الله يفرج عنك بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام...

موفق لكل خييير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور

بجد مشتاقين الى القصه
ترى عليك غرامه وقدرها امممم 7 اجزاء او اكثر بعد ههههههه

لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك
دمت بخيير وعافيه...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرحبآآآآآ..*



*مآيحتآج آعلق ع البآرت آكييييييد روووووووووووعــهـ كالعآدهـ* 



*وآن شآء الله حسين يسوي شي من جهة مريم قبل مآتقول له >> عشآن تعرف آنه يحس ويفكر فيهآآ* 

*وآبو عمرآن زودهآ مآعندهـ آهتمآم آبداً* 

*تكسسسسر الخآطر هالمريم ..*



*تسلم آخوي آبو زيــــوون وبصرآحه طوولت علينآآآآ وآآآآيـــد >> ومثل مآقآلت آختي دموع بس آنآ مو طمآعه على الاقل نبي غرآمة  جزئين >> آقول سكتييي بسس* 



*ننتــــــــــظر البآرت الجديييد بكـــــــــــــــــل ششششووق* 



*يعطـــــــيگ ربي الف عآفيييهـ ع المحهوود الرآآآآئع ~> لو في كلمه آروع من رآئع قلتهآومآتوفي بعد* 



*مــوفــق وعسسآآگ ع القووهـ*



*سي يآآ*

*][عششووق][*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*من الصباح قعد ابو حسين وهو ما نام مزبوط أصلاً لأن أزهر طول الليل شوي يقعد وشوي ينام

وأم حسين يا قايمه يا قاعده ، بس كله برد وسلام عليهم مفل ما يقولوا ، هذا أزهر القمر 

قعد ابو حسين وصلى على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وأكل له فردة تمره وشرب له 

فنجال قهوه ، وراح برا في الحديقة وأخذ وياه القرآن يقرأ اله كم آيه قبل طلوع الشمس 

وهو ناوي على انه ينفذ وعده لزهراء ويعطيها الصك .

أم حسين قعدت تلاعب في أزهر بعدما صلت على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

وأخذته وياها المطبخ قبل لا يقعدوا الشغالات ، سوت بيضتين وحطت في التبسي خبز وجبن 

وكاس حليب وراحت لأبو حسين 

أم حسين :- صبحك الله بالخير

أبو حسين :- صبحش بالخير والكرامه

أم حسين :- ياله قوم تفضل كل لك نتفة بيض لو جبنة فك ريقك 

أبو حسين :- فكيته بتميرة خلاص ويا فنجال قهوه 

أم حسين :- يالله أجل أفطر قبل لا تطلع 

أبو حسين :- ويش مدريش اني با اطلع 

أم حسين :- أفا يا ابو حسين وما اعرفك ، يبين على وجهك اصلاً وأعرف عنك بدون ما تتكلم 

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمش يا ام حسين ، خوش مره والله انتين عشت اياش على المره والحلوة ما يوم 

قلتي لي ويش هالعيشه 

أم حسين :- اللي تتأفف من رجلها ويش خانتها في هالدنيا ، لازم المره تصبر بعد ويش

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمك والله ونعم المره انتين ، الله يوفقش ويسلمش ، جعل عيني ما تبكيش


أم حسين :- الله يسلم عمرك يا غناتي 

أبو حسين :- تتذكري يا ام حسين يوم تحملي بحسين !!

أم حسين :- يومها رحت وجبت ليي سفرجل تقول تمباه يصير اشقر وعيونه زرقان ههههههههه

أبو حسين :- ههههه اي والله قالوا لي خلها تاكل سفرجل والولد اللي تمباه بيصير الك 

أم حسين :- بس طلع حسين عن كل أخوته.

أبو حسين :- هذا من طيب اخلاقه ومعاملته 

أم حسين :- وهذا هوه ولده بعد الله يخليه ، مررره حسين يوم هوه صغير ما يختلف عنه ،

سبحان الخالق الناطق 

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمه لاميمته يا رب ، الا با اقول لش

أم حسين :- آمر قول تدلل غناتي

أبو حسين :- انا رحت وسويت صك لبيت من لبيوت لأزهر علشان يتأمن مستقبله ما تدري بهالزمن 

أم حسين :- خير ما فعلت يا غناتي ، يستاهل ازهر ويستاهلوا امه وابوه 

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمش غناتي ، والحين يالله با اقوم اروح اودي الصك لبت الحلال

أم حسين :- يووووه من الحين...إه حيفها الشمس بتبين ، حارس شوي له 

أبو حسين :- صحيح ، مستعجل انا مره ويش ، ما تدري ويش يصير في الواحد 

أم حسين :- بعد عمرٍ طويل ان شاء الله ، لا تفجعني بهالكلام ، من اللي ليي اني ، يا علي يا علي 

أبو حسين :- ما عنيت شي انا ، الله يخليش ليي ويسلم عمرش ان شاء الله

أم حسين :- الحين با اقول لك بشي

أبو حسين :- خير يا ام حسين 

أم حسين :- الحين مريموه هذي ما تشوف حالها له 

أبو حسين :- ويش تمبيها تسوي يا غناتي ، هذي مسكينه ما شافت يوم طيب من وعت على هالدنيا

أم حسين :- بس هيه نفسها شينه ولا تحب الا روحها ، حتى شوف بناتها مره مره غير 

أبو حسين :- يا ام حسين هيه ابتلشت في عمرها بهالرجل ، لا طيبه ولا فلوس 

أم حسين :- يعني اللي فيها كله من رجلها ...إه ن أصلاً هيه ما أدري ويش فيها 

أبو حسين :- رجلها وحياتها وكل شي يا غناتي 

أم حسين :- زين لاويش ما تكلموا رجلها وتشوفوا حالته 

أبو حسين :- كلمناه مليون مره بس ابو طبيع ما يغير طبعه 

أم حسين :- اني والله تكسر خاطري بس من اللي تسويه ما اشتهيها 

أبو حسين :- انتين خلي قلبش ابيض يا ام قلب طيب 

-- واستحت أم حسين وبين عليها --

أم حسين :- الله يخليك ليي يا غناتي 

أبو حسين :- المهم الحين انا با اروح واشوف زهراء وتالي با امر السوق اذا تمبي شي قولي ، خاطرش في 

شي لا تستحي 

أم حسين :- اللي يجي منك خير وعافيه على بدننا 

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش ، يالله أجل فمان الله 

أم حسين :- فمان الكريم

وطلع ابو حسين قاصد شقة ولده حسين .............

في نفس الوقت مريم ما تحملت الوضع خصوصاً بعد اللي صار وياها البارحه والكلام اللي سمعه اياها رجلها 

ابو عمران ، مريم ظلت صاحيه لامن عود من القهوه وشافها بعد هيه قاعده

أبو عمران :- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، بعدش قاعده ..إه يا غراب البين 

مريم:- اني غراب البين ، مرحوم الوالدين وما تقصر 

أبو عمران :- عجل ويش اللي قعدش للحين ، تحارس يالامير لو تحارسي منهوه

مريم:- احارسك انت حق اشوف وياك حل .

أبو عمران :- هذا اللي متأكد منه انتين ما تحارسيني حق تتطمني عليي يعني 

مريم:- شاااااااه جاهل لو جاهل أخاف عليك 

أبو عمران :- ايه يعني لو مت في قريح يعني 

مريم:- يوووه بعيد الشر عنك ، احارسك مسوى البنات محتاجين اغراض وبعد قبل لا تخلص الراتب

أبو عمران :- هالله هالله ، اللي يشوفش الحين يقول راتبي مليون 

مريم:- قول الحمد لله 

أبو عمران :- غيري وصل راتبه عشرة آلاف وانا بعدني على الخمسة آلاف 

مريم:- تكفي وتوفي ، واللي يشوفك انت تداوم يعني ...إه 

أبو عمران :- اقول بلا خربطه علينا ، قاعده تراقبيني يعني 

مريم:- لا اراقبك ولا شي ، اقول لا تغير السالفه 

أبو عمران :- تعالي انتين مو تقولي بتعلمي اخوش وبيجي يتفاهم ويايي

مريم:- قلت قبل لا اقول لأخويي با اتفاهم ياش

أبو عمران :- اجل اسمعي هالكلمتين وحطيهم في اذونش ، فلوس ما فيه وأعلى ما في خيلش اركبيه 

واللي بتسويه سويه ، واعرفي اذا عصبت انا بتشوفي روحش وبناتش في الشارع ، وما با أطلقش الا 

بفلوس وصدق هذي اول مره تسمعي فيها هالكلام بس انا ترى زهقت منش ومن فعايلش 

مريم:- اني ، اني .............(ولا عرفت تتكلم مريم)

أبو عمران :- قال بتقولي لاخوش قال ، منهو اللي فاضي الش اصلاً في هالزمن 

مريم:- ................... يصير خير اجل يصير خير 

أبو عمران :- اعلى ما في خيلش اركبيه انتين واهلش يعني ويش بتسووا يعني 

مريم:- خير قلت الك 

وراح الغرفه وهوه في طريقه دفها على الجدار وقعدت محلها ، والى الصبح وهيه تفكر 

ومن الصبح اتصلت على اخوها حسين وردت عليها زهراء 

مريم:- الوه ...الوه 

زهراء:- هلا أم عمران صبحش الله بالخير

مريم:- الله يصبحش بالخير وينهوه اخويي حسين

زهراء:- حسين نايم 

مريم:- تقدري تقعديه..إه ، امباه ضروري

زهراء:- خير يا ام عمران ويش صاير 

مريم:- ما سمعتيني اقول امبى حسين له 

زهراء:- الحين الحين دقيقه ..

وراحت زهراء الى حسين الغرفه ....

زهراء :- حسين حسين اختك مريم تمباك 

حسين :- آآآآآآآآآه ، شااااااه الساعه كم الحين 

زهراء:- الساعه ست الصبح

حسين :- ويش تمبى هذي من الصبح 

زهراء :- ما ادري قوم شوفها شكل عندها مشكله كبيره ولا ما اتصلت من الصبح 

حسين:- الحين الحين قولي ليها با اتصل بها انا 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله 

وراحت الى التلفون 

زهراء :- الوه 

مريم:- نعم ، وينهوه اخويي وينهوه 

زهراء :- بيتصل بش هوه بس بيقوم من النوم الحين 

مريم:- متأكده انش قعدتيه..إه ولا ......

زهراء :- قعدته وبيجي يكلمش بعد شوي 

مريم :- داني قاعده عند التلفون احارسه 

وبدون حتى ما تقول مع السلامه سكرت السماعه وقعدت تحارس 

أما حسين فقام من النوم وراح يغسل وبعدين قام اتصل بأخته 

حسين :- الوه 

مريم:- هلا ابو أزهر ، ما عليه متصله في هالوقت 

حسين :- لا عادي بس ويش فيش شكلش تعبانه خيه 

مريم:- ويش اقول ويش اتكلم 

حسين :- ويش صاير فيش خيه

مريم:- هذا ابو عمران يهدد ويوعد انه بيطلقني وما بيسوي هذا الا بفلوس وما ادري ويش ويوم قلت اله 

با اقول لاخويي قال .....خلي اخوتش ينفعوش ، ويش اسوي اني وين اروح 

حسين :- خلاص خلاص تعالي ليي واشرحي ليي كل شي 

مريم:- ما عليه شويه وبا اجي الك ، يالله مع السلامه 

وبدون احم ولا دستور لبست عباتها ونزلت من شقتها بس من اللي بيوصلها ؟؟؟

عودت الشقه واتصلت باخوها وقالت له يمر عليها 

ركبت وياه في السياره ، وابتدأ الكلام ..........وما خلت ولا بقت الا حطته في رجلها والحبه اكيد بتصير قبه 

من البهارات اللي تحطهم في السالفه ، ووعدها حسين خير وراح وياها لشقته علشان تفطر معاه 

مريم:- صباح الخير ام ازهر

زهراء :- صباح الخير ام عمران 

مريم:- ويش اللي قعدش من الصبح 

زهراء :- اني اقعد كل يوم ويا الأذان 

مريم:- الله يعطيش العافيه 

زهراء :- الله يعافيش غناتي ، ويش تشربي ..شاي ، قهوه ، نسكافيه ...آمري وتدللي غناتي

مريم:- لا لاتكلفي على روحش 

زهراء :- ما فيبه كلافه غناتي آمري انتين 

مريم:- يالله بس شاي حليب 

زهراء :-ان شاء الله غناتي 

وقامت زهراء تسوي الشاي ليها ولحسين ، وشي الا جرس الباب يضرب ....

حسين فتح الباب :- يا هلا وسهلا وحيه ومرحبا ابو حسين على الصبح يا سعدنا يا هنانا

ابو حسين :- انا اللي يا سعدي ويا هناي بكم وبشوفتكم 

حسين :- تفضل تفضل يباه ، داهوه بعد الفطور جاهز 

أبو حسين :- لا لا فيه العافيه سبقتكم ، اووه هذي مريم هنه بعد 

مريم:- صبحك الله بالخير يباه 

أبو حسين:- صبحش بالخير والكرامه ، شااااه ويش جايبنش من فجر الله الغزير 

مريم:- ابد يباه بس مريت على اخويي يعني ما يصيرامر عليه له 

زهراء :- ام عمران في كل وقت مرحب بها 

مريم:- مشكوره غناتي 

أبو حسين :- خير ان شاء الله اللهم جعله خير 

مريم :- ما فيه الا خير 

وجلس ابو حسين وياهم فترة وبعدها قام بيشوف هديه حسين الى زهراء 

وراح ويا زهراء المكتبة وقعد ويا زهراء فيها .........

أبو حسين:- يا بتي انا جيتي مو لقعده ولا لفطور ، انا جيتي انتين تعرفيها لويش 

زهراء :- يا عمي اني اللي تآمر به يتنفذ 

أبو حسين:- انا بصراحه امبى اشوف مستقبل ولدي ازهر من جور هالزمن وهذا صك للبيت الغربي 

مسجل بإسمه 

زهراء :- عمي بس لا تصير مشاكل اهم شي 

أبو حسين:- لاويش تصير مشاكل ، حلالي يا بتي وانا حر فيه 

زهراء:- زين عمي با اسألك 

أبو حسين:- تفضلي يا بتي .

زهراء:- يمكن هو سؤال ما اله شغل في هالقعده بس من زمان اسأله نفسي 

أبو حسين:- آمري يا بتي 

زهراء:- ما يامر عليك ظالم ان شاء الله

أبو حسين:- ولا عليش يا بتي ويشهوه سؤالش

زهراء:- من اول ما عرست اني واسمع انك ابو حسين ابو حسين ، انته عمي كنت معرس من قبل له 

وعندك ولاد وبنات من مرتك الله يرحمها له 

أبو حسين:- عرفت عرفت لاويش مستغربه يا بتي ، الحين اقول لش السالفه 

زهراء:- تفضل عمي 

أبو حسين:- هذا يا بتي يوم كنت انا معرس قبل لا اخذ ام حسين صحيح جيبنا ولاد وبنات بس حضورهم مفل عدمهم ، انا با اسألش الحين انتين كم واحد شفتيه منهم 

زهراء:- ما ادري عمي ؟؟يمكن واحد بس 

أبو حسين:- وكم مره سمعتي به ،...أنابا اقول عنش .......يمكن مرتين صح 

زهراء:- ايه يعني كده 

أبو حسين:- يوم اخذا ام حسين اخذتها عن حب من الصغر ، اخذتها عن ويش اقول لش ....وحلفنا ان اول 

ولد نسمي روحنا به وننسى ولادنا الباقيين ، وحلفت ام حسين في وقتها انها تسميه حسين على إسم 

أبوها ، لأنه هوه اللي كان يعرف عنا كل شي وهوه اللي سعى لينا ولا صار نصيب من البدايه ، ويوم اللي 

حملت بحسين ...بعد شهر توفى أبوها ، وهالشكل عفنا الباقي وخلينا اسم حسين هوه اللي بارز 

زهراء:- والله قصة من قصص أيام لول ، الله يهنيكم لبعض يا عمي ويطول عمركم ان شاء الله

أبو حسين:- انتين الحين خلينا في الحاضر والمستقبل قدامكم انتون يا بتي 

زهراء :- ان شاء الله عمي اللي تآمر به يصير 

أبو حسين:- ايه بارك الله فيش 

وقاموا للصاله وهم رايحين سمعوا حسين يقول :- البارحه طول الليل وانا افكر فيه وفي اللي يسويه فيش 

أبو حسين :- منهوه ذا بعد ، لا يكون ابو عمران هالمنحوس بعد

حسين :- لا تشغل بالك يباه بهالشي انا با اتصرف 

أبو حسين :- يامن شرا له من حلاله عله ويا هالأبوعمران

مريم:- ويش اسوي وياه يباه تعبت اني والبنات تعبوا بعد واني ماني قادره اتحمل زياده 

حسين :- خلاص خيه خلاص ، انا با اشوفه اليوم وان شاء الله ينحل الموضوع وياه 

أبو حسين :- يا ولدي لا تخلي أختك وتتركها ، روح اله هذا لا تنهضم أختك وانت موجود

حسين :- ان شاء الله يباه ان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب .

وبعد ما جلسوا شوي مع بعض قام ابو حسين وبقت مريم قاعده ، وحسين مو عارف ويش يسوي 

هو حاجز شاليه في هافمون حق يقعدوا فيه اليوم ، بس داهيه مريم أخته موجوده كيفه يتصرف ؟؟

حسين :- تمبيني أوصلش الشقه ...أُه 

مريم :- هاه ....إيه وصلني مشكور 

وطلع معاها بيوصلها الى شقتها .............

زهراء في الشقه .....يرن التلفون .........ترفع ..............

زهراء :- الوه ...الوه 

- :- ........................

زهراء :- طيب زين ، لا تتكلم وبيصير خير رقمك وموجود 

-:-....................ما في مشكله بس بتوصلش بعد ايام هديه قيمه 

زهراء :- اعوذ بالله العلي العظيم من كل شر عظيم 

-:- بتستانسي عليها 

زهراء:- يصير خير .........وصكت السماعة بعصبية


بس قعدت تفكر في هذا الأمر*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي المميزة مراحب*




> البااارت روووعة 
> * بتواجدكم خيتي* 
> هذي مريم مو صاحية ناوية تضيع حالها في هالتفاهات 
> حتى لو زوجها لاهي هذا ما يبرر ليها اللي تسويه 
> الله يعينا ع هالزمن اختربو الاوادم >>> تفاعلت
> *  لابد من التفاعل هههههه* 
> يسلموو ابو زين 
> في انتظار التتمة ع احر من الجمر



 * لكم خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يسلموووووووووووووووو ع القصة الروعة*
> 
> 
> *يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*






* خيتي فاطمة مرحبتين*

*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك*

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي اول دمعه مرحبتين*




> *اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد* 
> * اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*
> 
> *يسلموا أخي على هذا الجزء* 
> * الله يسلمك خيتي* 
> *واما مريموه دي صحيح ما تستحي فوق شينها بعد قوات عينها*
> *بنتظار الجزء الجديد* 
> *ويعطيك الله العافيه* 
> *وموفق دائماً لكل خير*
> ...





*  لك خالص تحياتي لتواجدك الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> *  وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> استغفر الله ربيييي...
> مريم مرة زودتها صراحة .......
> فعلاً الناس أجناس.... ياما وياما نساء متأذيين من أزواجهم بس مايسووا كذا عااد
> الله يلعن الشيطان ...
> 
> * لعنة الله على الشيطان الرجيم اللي يزين كل رذيله ويلبسها لباس الشهوه* 
> ...





*  لك أجمل التحايا لتواجدك الرائع*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي ام محمد مراحب*




> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> 
> *  وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> 
> تأخرت علينا هالمرة ابو زين 
> 
> ان شاء الله بس تكون التأخيره سببها خير 
> *  التأخير خارج عن الإرادة* 
> *ان شاء الله ما نتأخر وننزل أكثر من بارت*
> ...



*  الستار رب العالمين* 

*لك خالص التحيات واعطرها* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الأحزان مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> *  وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك خيوة بو زين عندك ابداع بالقصة والكتابه كمان<<مصليه ع النبي عشان ماتجيك عين مني
> * الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي* 
> خساره مانت من البدايه هنا عشان اعلق ع الاحداث حدث حدث
> بس ان شاءالله بكون معسكرة هنا وبدا اعلق
> *  يشرفنا تواجدك خيتي والقصة لسا في البدايات ما فات الا السوء ان شاء الله* 
> بس بغلق شويات
> ...





*  يشرفني حضورك وتواجدك خيتي* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمووووو على القصه وننتظر الجزء الجديد






*خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مرحبتين*

*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مرحبتين*




> ياهلاااا ابو زين...







> *  مرحبتين خيتي*
> الله يفرج عنك بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام...
> 
> موفق لكل خييير وصلاح
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور
> *  يارب يا كريم* 
> *جميعاً يا الله يفرج عنا وعنكم يارب*
> 
> بجد مشتاقين الى القصه
> ...




*  حاضرين للغرامه خيتي ههههه*

*ان شاء الله نوعدكم بأجزاء أكثر هاليومين* 

*خالص التحيات* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*  خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مراحب*




> *مرحبآآآآآ..*
> * مرحبتين خيتي* 
> *مآيحتآج آعلق ع البآرت آكييييييد روووووووووووعــهـ كالعآدهـ* 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*  لك خالص التحيات* 
*للتواجد الرائع* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

البارت أكثر من رائع...

حاسة إن زهرة بتصير ليها مشكلة من جهة الصك والله اعلم ...

والله يستر عليهم من هالاتصالات بعد  ..


أخي الكريم ابو زين...

تسلم الأيادي على هالبارت الموفق حقيقة ....


ننتظر كل جديد ...داعين لكم بكل توفيق ...


موفق ومقضية حوائجكم بحق من زُرع حُبهم في قلبك..

دمت بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الحمدلله على السلامه خيي ابو زين

جزاء رووووووووووعه بجد...

مسكينه مريم عورت قلبي اشوي هههه
ياعلييي الله يكفينا شر اهل الدنيا...

مسكينه زهراء وحسين الله يساعدهم على الي بجي ليهم

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
ربي يعطيك الف عافييه 
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك خيي

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور
دمت بخييير وعافيه

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ابو زين ع البارت الروووووووعة :amuse: 
والله هالمريم غريبة عجيبة ساعات تكسر خاطري  :closedeyes:  وساعات ودي ادوس في بطنها :seif:  هع 
وهالاتصالات اكييد من عبد الله العلة :rocket: 
الله يفكهم من شره :evil: 
في الانتظار بقية الاجزاء على احر من الجمر
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموا اخي على الجزء الرااااااااااااااااائع 
وبانتظار الجزء الجديد  
و الله يعطيك العافيه 
و موفق لكل خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

*قعدت زهراء تفكر في هذا الاتصال واللي سبقه من اتصالات ، ويش سببها ، ولويش هالناس تسوي كده 

يعني ويش كلامه هاللي قاله ...بتوصلش هديه ؟؟؟

واليحن ويا هالتفكير السلبي ....اقول لحسين ولا اسكت عن الموضوع

ولاويش اعور راسه بهالكلام ؟؟

بس لا يا زهراء لا تهدمي بيتش بإيدش وتالي تتأسفي وتقولي ياريتني .....

وقامت الى رفيقة دربها ............سجادة صلاتها

توضأت ...... صلت ركعتين لله تعالى ........سبحت تسبية الزهراء عليها السلام 


فتحت الصحيفة السجادية 


وكان من دعائه ( عليه السلام ) إذا عَرَضت له مهمّة أو نزلَتْ ملّهمة وعند الكرب



يَا مَنْ تُحَلُّ بِهِ عُقَدُ الْمَكَارِهِ ، وَيَا مَنْ يُفْثَأُ بِهِ حَدُّ الشَّدَائِدِ، وَيَا مَنْ يُلْتَمَسُ مِنْهُ الْمَخْرَجُ إلَى

رَوْحِ الْفَرَجِ ، ذَلَّتْ لِقُدْرَتِـكَ الصِّعَابُ وَتَسَبَّبَتْ بِلُطْفِكَ الاسْبَابُ ، وَجَرى بِقُدْرَتِكَ الْقَضَاءُ

وَمَضَتْ عَلَى إرَادَتِكَ الاشْياءُ ، فَهْيَ بِمَشِيَّتِكَ دُونَ قَوْلِكَ مُؤْتَمِرَةٌ ، وَبِإرَادَتِكَ دُونَ نَهْيِكَ

مُنْزَجِرَةٌ. أَنْتَ الْمَدْعُوُّ لِلْمُهِمَّاتِ ، وَأَنْتَ الْمَفزَعُ فِي الْمُلِمَّاتِ ، لاَيَنْدَفِعُ مِنْهَا إلاّ مَا دَفَعْتَ ،

وَلا يَنْكَشِفُ مِنْهَا إلاّ مَا كَشَفْتَ. وَقَدْ نَزَلَ بِي يا رَبِّ مَا قَدْ تَكَأدَنيَّ ثِقْلُهُ ، وَأَلَمَّ بِي مَا قَدْ

بَهَظَنِي حَمْلُهُ ، وَبِقُدْرَتِكَ أَوْرَدْتَهُ عَلَيَّ وَبِسُلْطَانِكَ وَجَّهْتَهُ إليَّ. فَلاَ مُصْدِرَ لِمَا أوْرَدْتَ ، وَلاَ

صَارِفَ لِمَا وَجَّهْتَ ، وَلاَ فَاتِحَ لِمَا أغْلَقْتَ ، وَلاَ مُغْلِقَ لِمَا فَتَحْتَ ، وَلاَ مُيَسِّرَ لِمَا عَسَّرْتَ،

وَلاَ نَاصِرَ لِمَنْ خَذَلْتَ فَصَلَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ ، وَافْتَحْ لِي يَا رَبِّ بَابَ الْفَرَجِ بِطَوْلِكَ ،

وَاكْسِرْ عَنِّيْ سُلْطَانَ الْهَمِّ بِحَوْلِكَ ، وَأَنِلْيني حُسْنَ ألنَّظَرِ فِيمَا شَكَوْتُ ، وَأذِقْنِي حَلاَوَةَ 

الصُّنْعِ فِيمَا سَاَلْتُ. وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَفَرَجاً هَنِيئاً وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ مَخْرَجاً

وَحِيّاً. وَلا تَشْغَلْنِي بالاهْتِمَامِ عَنْ تَعَاهُدِ فُرُوضِكَ وَاسْتِعْمَالِ سُنَّتِكَ. فَقَدْ ضِقْتُ لِمَا نَزَلَ بِي 

يَا رَبِّ ذَرْعاً ، وَامْتَلاتُ بِحَمْلِ مَا حَـدَثَ عَلَيَّ هَمّاً ، وَأنْتَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كَشْفِ مَا مُنِيتُ 

بِهِ ، وَدَفْعِ مَا وَقَعْتُ فِيهِ ، فَافْعَلْ بِي ذلِـكَ وَإنْ لَمْ أَسْتَوْجِبْهُ مِنْكَ ، يَا ذَا العَرْشِ الْعَظِيمَ.

ثم سجدت لربها وهدأت نفسها 

قررت ان تخبر حسين بما قاله المتصل حتى لا يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه

انتظرت حسين حتى وصل الشقه وجلست معه 

حسين:- قواش الله غناتي 

زهراء:- الله يقويك على فعل الخير ان شاء الله

حسين:- الله يسلمش غناتي ويقويش انتين بعد ، ما ادري من غيرش انا ويش كانت بتصير عيشتي

زهراء:- ( بين الخجل على محياها) الله يسلمك غناتي واني بعد كيفه كانت بتكون حياتي من دونك 

حسين:- الله يعننا على مصايب هالزمن 

زهراء:- يالله يا كريم 

حسين:- الله يعينني اليوم با اروح لابوعمران واتفاهم وياه 

زهراء:- انتبه لروحك يا غناتي .

حسين:- ما عليش هالاشكال اعرف اتفاهم وياهم 

زهراء:- الله يعينك

حسين:- شكله غناتي عندش كلام في بوزش لا تستحي وقوليه ، اعرفش غناتي

زهراء:- لا غناتي ، بعد ما تخلص من موضوع اختك اقول اللي عندي 

حسين:- غناتي لا تستحي ، وهذا موضوع اختي اعتبريه خالص زين

زهراء:- واله ويش اقول لك 

حسين:- قولي غناتي لا تستحي 

زهراء:- الموضوع وما فيه انه كانت تجيني اتصالات زي ما تعرف وقلت الك تحط كاشف صح 

حسين:- صحيح وركبنا الكاشف 

زهراء:- اليوم وبعد ما رحت توصل اختك جاني اتصال ويقول ليي بتوصلش هديه بتستانسي عليها 

وما ادري ويش واني بصراحه خايفه من هالناس اللي ما تخاف ربها 

حسين:- ما عليش غناتي انا اعرف اتفاهم ويا هالاشكال وما يهمش 

زهراء:- وانت تعرفني ما تعودت اغبي عليك حاجه بس قلت الحين انت مشغول البال قلت بعدين با اقول الك

حسين:- وش دعوه غناتي ، انا كم زهراء عندي 

زهراء:- الله يسلمك لي يا غناتي 

وقام حسين وباسها على راسها وراح الغرفه 

في الجانب الآخر أبو حسين وهو راجع البيت قرر انه يمر السوق وتذكر ان البيت ما فيه ودمة 

ومر سوق السمك 

أبو حسين:- قواك الله حجي 

- الله يقويك يا ابو حسين هاه اليوم ما ودك في صافي له ، ترى مال غزل مو مال قرقور

أبو حسين:- وبكم هالصافي ؟؟

- بس فلافه بخمسين ، شوفه ذهب 

أبو حسين:- لالا غالي شوي ، خلف ايام يصير المنّ بفمانين وناخذه 

- أجل ما ودك يكنعد لو هامور 

أبو حسين:- بكم الكنعد ؟؟

- بخمسه وعشرين 

أبو حسين:- حط لي فلافه كيلو ، والهامور بكم ؟؟

- بخمسه وفلافين وابو تسعه كيلو بفلافين .....وعلشانك بفمانية وعشرين

أبو حسين:- حط ليي فنين ابو كيلوين ونص ولا يزيد 

- وبعد ويش تمبى ....ترى الشخل بعد حليو 

أبو حسين:- لالا با اشوف ليي ربيان 

- اليوم غالي شوي الربيان 

أبو حسين:- يعني بكم ؟؟

- اربعه بميه 

أبو حسين:- لا عاد ويش فيهم اليوم ؟؟

- تشونة هالهواء اللي جت رفعت الاسعار ، مسوى ما فيه احد من البحاحير دش 

أبو حسين:- انا لله ، وهذا اللي عندكم من متاه ، لا تقول مال اليوم 

- مال الصبح 

أبو حسين:- توك تقول ما دشوا البحاحير ... الحين صار مال الصبح والهواء من البارحه...أه

- ..................

أبو حسين:- يالله تعودنا عليكم ، كم حسابك بس 

وحسب قيمة السمك وخلى العامل يوديهم السياره ، وراح اشترى كم كيلو لحم وحرك السياره بيروح البيت 

وهو في الطريق حس بدوخه شوي لكن تحامل على روحه وواصل ، خمس دقايق وحس بدوخه فانيه 

وقف على جنب ودش بقاله اخذ له ماي بارد ورش على وجهه وعود ركب السياره ..........

وصل عند البيت وهوه حاس بضيقه في الصدر ودوخه ، نزل ودش البيت وعلى الباب ...........طاح 

سمعت وحده من الشغالات الطيحه وراحت لعند الباب وشافت ابو حسين طايح 

ركضت لام حسين وهي ما هي عارفه ويش تقول ليها 

بابا .....مدام ...بابا فيه ارض .....ويوم ما عرفت ليها اخذت ايدها وسحبتها للباب وراوتها ابو حسين على 

الباب ..............اتصلت بحسين .............

في المستشفى ام حسين ....حسين ....زهراء ......مريم ........ينتظروا نتيجة التحليل وخروج الدكتور 

ساعه...... ساعه ونص ..............

حسين :- بشر يا دكتور 

- ان شاء الله خير 

حسين :- ان شاء الله خير ، نقدر نشوف الوالد 

- هو الحين نايم يعني بس تخشوا عليه ما تعملوش دوشه يعني هو اصلاً مش سامعكو ويحتاج للراحه 

أم حسين :- ما عليه نتطمن عليه اهم شي ، اشوفه ....ماني رايحه البيت الا واني شايفة ابو عيالي

- تفضلي يا حجه تفضلي اهم حاجه ما تعملوش دوشه 

ودخلوا لابو حسين ، لكن حسين راح مع الدكتور يسأله 

حسين :- الوالد ويش فيه يا دكتور ، انا ولده ولا تخاف قول لي الحقيقه 

- اسمع يا ابني ، بصراحه تامه الوالد لازم لو راحه تااامه 

حسين :- ما عليه يحتاج راحه تامه بس قول لي ويش فيه ويش هوه مرضه ويش هيه علته 

- الوالد حصلت لو جلطه خفيفه بس الحمد لله عدت على خير ، بس المره الثانيه وان شاء الله ما تحصلش 

يعني ما تعرفش يحصل ايه 

حسين :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

- هو الوالد عندو ضغط ولا سكر لا سمح الله

حسين :- لا ما عنده والحمد لله ، ولا سمعت انه عانى من الضغط لو السكر 

- ننتظر نتيجة التحليل الاول ونشوف ايه اللي سبب الجلطه 

حسين :- زين ومتى بيطلع 

- يعني لازم لو يومين ثلاثه وبعدين نقرر

حسين :- مشكور يا دكتور وما قصرت 

ورجع حسين الى غرفة ابوه 
وقعد يفكر فيه ..........اليوم الصبح هوه ويانا ما فيه شي ....ويش اللي سبب له هالجلطه 

وانتبه لاى امه تسأله :- ويش فيه قال الدكتور 

حسين :- لا ما فيه شي اماه بس شوية تعب ويحتاج راحه يومين فلافه 

ام حسين :- ما فيه شي هوه من الصبح 

حسين :- سبحان الله مغير الاحوال ، لا تخافي اماه ما فيه شي ابويي 

ام حسين :- لا تغبي عليي يا ولدي ترى قلبي حاس ان فيه شي ابوك 

حسين :- ما فيه شي يماه ما فيه شي ، قلت الش شوية تعب وبيروح ان شاء الله 

ام حسين :- خير ان شاء الله 

ورجعوا الى بيوتهم مريم وصلها حسين ، ام حسين قررت تقعد شوي ويا ابو حسين بعد ما اقنعتهم بان

حسين بيمر ياخذها بس يخلص من تودية الاهل 

حسين وزهراء وصلوا للشقه .........نزلت زهراء ، استأذن حسين منها علشان يرجع لابوه 

وصلت زهراء باب الشقه ولقت كرتون صغير في كيش معلق في يدة الباب ، اخذته ودخلت الشقه 

فتحته لقت فيه رساله وسيدي 

فتحت الرساله >>>>>>

>>>> هذي فضيحة زوجش صدتها ، تمبيني انشرها ......وتصير فضيحه 

ولا اسلمكم وياها ..........بس بشرط ...........تكوني لي حتى لو دقايق <<<<<<

المرسل ....شخص يحب مصلحتك 


وجائت الرساله كالصاعقه على رأس زهراء 

وفتحت السيدي ..........وجلست تشاهد >>>>> 

>>>>>>>>> يتبع 
مع الردود ان شاء الله
فمان الله
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*مرحبآآ..*

*بآرت جميييييييييييل ومشووق..*

*وآبو حسين حسيت آنه بيموت مدآم آنه من اللحين قعد يوزع حلاله,,* 

*وبصرآحه آنآ متأكده آن عبدالله مآبيفيده شي من اللي سوآهـ لان حسين بيوضح الموقف الى زهرآء وبتفهم عليه >حللت الاخت* 

*بس يآترى وش بتكون ردة فعل زهرآآآء في البدآيه قبل مآتقول الى حسييين!!؟*

*ننتــــظر خيي آبو زين ولا تطول علينآآ*

*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه ع المجهود الرآآآآآئع* 

*موفق لكل خير..*

*سي يووو* 

*][عششووق][*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ياعلي ...استغفر الله ربي وش هالبشر....!! 
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم... 
الله يبعد عنا وعنكم شرار خلقه..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
بس اني متأكدة إن زهراء ماراح تصدق شي ..لأنها واثقة ومتأكدة من شرف زوجها وطهره.. 

عندي احساس إن أبو حسين بترجع له الانتكاسة من جديد ويمكن يتوفى لاقدّر الله ... 


يعطيك العافية أخوي على هالبارت اللي يشد الأعصاب .. 

ننتظر وننتظر الجديد .. 

موفق ومقضية حوائجكم.. 
ولاأنسى عميق الشكر لهذا الدعاء السريع الاجابة ... 
مقضية حوائجكم ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين.. 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
يسلموا اخي على الجزء الررررروعه 
و انشاء الله  ابو حسين ما يصير فيه شي 
مع انا الاحداث تخلينه نتوقع  انه بيموت 
و زهراء انشاء الله ما تصدق الي بتشوفه في السيدي 
كلنا شوق الى الجزء الجديد 
والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
و دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

سلامه وعافيه ابو حسين...
ماعليه شر ان شاءالله.... اخر السوء

مسكينه زهراء....
الله يكفينا شر اهل الدينا
الله يساعدها هي مع ريلها على المصيبه

دعاء مستجاب...
حوائج مقضيه بحق علي ابن الحسين

ابو زين تسلم خيي على هيك جزء راااائع
مبدع كعادتك ... ماشاءالله عليه

موفق لكل خيير وصلاح
ربي يعطيك الف عافيييه...

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 



الله يعطيك الف عافية 


كلما لها الاحداث تصير مشوقة اكثر واكثر 



متابعه لكم خيي

----------


## واحد فاضي

وفتحت زهراء السيدي ..........وجلست تشاهد >>>>> 

يا الله .....اعوذ بالله .......لا لا ما يصير

هذه كانت ردة الفعل الاولية لزهراء وهي تشاهد السيدي وقد تم دبلجته 

وتغيير الاصوات ووضع بعض الهالات على وجوه بعض الموجودين في العرض 

مع تعريف ببعض الشخصيات التي فيه 


>> هذا حسين بن ............ وهو يوصل الفاعل محمود الى شقته ومعهم امرأة لفعل .........

وهذا محمود بن ........... والمعروف بأنه من اصحاب السوابق كما تعلمون ينزل كراتين المزاج 

وهذه اللقطه بعد ان انتهي حسين بن .......... من الجزء الخاص به وترك المجال الى محمود بن ........ 

لكي يسهر على راحته ......>>وتعليقات تشمئز النفس من سماعها فكيف بمن عملت لاجلها .....

واكملت زهراء المشاهدة ببرود غريب ، فهي ككل انثى قد جرحت ، فلو انها قالت لحسين فما هو موقفها 

وما هو تبريره ولو انها سكتت فكيف ستكون حياتها معه؟؟

يا الله ....ماذا تفعل ..........وكعادتها في هذه الامور لجأت الى خالقها .........


== وكان من دعائه (عليه السلام) عند الشدّة والجهد وتعسّر الأُمور



أَللَّهُمَّ إنَّكَ كَلَّفْتَنِي مِنْ نَفْسِي مَا أَنْتَ أَمْلَكُ بِهِ مِنِّي، وَقُدْرَتُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيَّ أَغْلَبُ مِنْ قُدْرَتِي،

فَأَعْطِنِي مِنْ نَفْسِي مَا يُرْضِيْكَ عَنِّي، وَخُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ رِضَاهَا مِنْ نَفْسِي فِي عَافِيَة. أللَّهُمَّ لاَ

طَاقَةَ لِي بِالجَهْدِ ، وَلاَ صَبْرَ لِي عَلَى البَلاَءِ، وَلاَ قُوَّةَ لِي عَلَى الْفَقْرِ، فَلاَ تَحْظُرْ عَلَيَّ

رِزْقِي، وَلاَ تَكِلْنِيْ إلَى خَلْقِكَ بَلْ تَفَرَّدْ بِحَاجَتِي، وَتَولَّ كِفَايَتِي، وَانْظُرْ إلَيَّ وَانْظُرْ لِي فِي

جَمِيْعِ اُمُورِي، فَإنَّكَ إنْ وَكَلْتَنِي إلَى نَفْسِي عَجَزْتُ عَنْهَا، وَلَمْ اُقِمْ مَا فِيهِ مَصْلَحَتُهَا، وَإنْ

وَكَلْتَنِي إلَى خَلْقِكَ تَجَهَّمُونِي، وَإنْ أَلْجَأتَنِيْ إلَى قَرَابَتِي حَرَمُونِي، وَإنْ أَعْطَوْا أَعْطَوْا قَلِيْلاً

نَكِداً، وَمَنُّوا عَلَيَّ طَوِيلاً وَذَمُّوا كَثِيراً. فَبِفَضْلِكَ أللَّهُمَّ فَأَغْنِنِي، وَبِعَظَمَتِكَ فَانْعَشنِي، وَبِسَعَتِكَ

فَابْسُطْ يَدِي، وَبِمَا عِنْدَكَ فَاكْفِنِي. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَخَلِّصْنِي مِنَ الْحَسَدِ،

وَاحْصُرْنِي عَن الذُّنُوبِ، وَوَرِّعْنِي عَنِ الْمَحَارِمِ، وَلا تُجَرِّئْنِي عَلَى الْمَعَاصِي، وَاجْعَلْ

هَوايَ عِنْدَكَ، وَرِضَايَ فِيمَا يَرِدُ عَلَيَّ مِنْكَ، وَبَارِكْ لِي فِيْمَا رَزَقْتَنِي، وَفِيمَا خَوَّلْتَنِي، وَفِيمَا

أَنْعَمْتَ بِهِ عَلَيَّ، وَاجْعَلْنِي فِي كُلِّ حَالاَتِي مَحْفُوظَاً مَكْلُوءاً مَسْتُوراً مَمْنُوعاً مُعَاذاً مُجَاراً.

أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَاقْضِ عَنِّي كُلَّمَا أَلْزَمْتَنِيهِ وَفَرَضْتَهُ عَلَيَّ لَكَ فِي وَجْه مِنْ 

وُجُوهِ طَاعَتِكَ، أَوْ لِخَلْق مِنْ خَلْقِكَ وَإنْ ضَعُفَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ بَدَنِي ، وَوَهَنَتْ عَنْهُ قُـوَّتِي، وَلَمْ

تَنَلْهُ مَقْدِرَتِي، وَلَمْ يَسَعْهُ مَالِي وَلاَ ذَاتُ يَدِي، ذَكَرْتُهُ أَوْ نَسِيتُهُ هُوَ يَا رَبِّ مِمَّا قَدْ أَحْصَيْتَهُ

عَلَيَّ وَأَغْفَلْتُهُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي، فَأَدِّهِ عَنِّي مِنْ جَزِيْلِ عَطِيَّتِكَ وَكَثِيرِ مَا عِنْدَكَ، فَإنَّكَ وَاسِعٌ 

كَرِيمٌ حَتَّى لاَ يَبْقَى عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ مِنْهُ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تُقَاصَّنِي بِهِ مِنْ حَسَنَاتِي، أَوْ تُضَاعِفَ بِهِ مِنْ

سَيِّئاتِي يَوْمَ أَلْقَاكَ يَا رَبِّ. أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَارْزُقْنِي الرَّغْبَةَ فِي الْعَمَـلِ لَكَ

لآخِـرَتِي، حَتَّى أَعْرِفَ صِدْقَ ذلِكَ مِنْ قَلْبِي، وَحَتَّى يَكُونَ الْغَالِبُ عَلَيَّ الزُّهْدُ فِي دُنْيَايَ،

وَحَتَّى أَعْمَلَ الْحَسَنَاتِ شَوْقاً، وَآمَنَ مِنَ السَّيِّئاتِ فَرَقاً وَخَوْفاً، وَهَبْ لِي نُوراً أَمْشِي بِهِ فِي

النَّاسِ، وَأَهْتَدِي بِهِ فِي الظُّلُماتِ، وَأَسْتَضِيءُ بِهِ مِنَ الشَّكِّ وَالشُّبُهَـاتِ . اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى

مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَارْزُقْنِي خَوْفَ غَمِّ الْوَعِيْـدِ، وَشَوْقَ ثَوَابِ الْمَوْعُودِ حَتَّى أَجِدَ لَذَّةَ مَا أَدْعُوكَ

لَهُ، وَكَأْبَةَ مَا أَسْتَجِيرُ بِكَ مِنْهُ. أللَّهُمَّ قَـدْ تَعْلَمُ مَا يُصْلِحُنِي مِنْ أَمْرِ دُنْيَايَ وَآخِـرَتِي، فَكُنْ

بِحَوَائِجِيْ حَفِيّاً. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد وَارْزُقْنِي الْحَقَّ عِنْدَ تَقْصِيرِي فِي الشُّكْرِ

لَكَ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ فِي اليُسـرِ وَالْعُسْرِ وَالصِّحَّـةِ وَالسَّقَمِ حَتَّى أَتَعَرَّفَ مِنْ نَفْسِي رَوْحَ

الرِّضَا وَطُمَأنِينَةَ النَّفْسِ مِنِّي بِمَا يَحْدُثُ لَكَ فِيمَا يَحْدُثُ فِي حَالِ الْخَوْفِ وَالاَمْنِ، وَالرِّضَا

وَالسُّخْطِ، وَالضَّرِّ وَالنَّفْعِ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَارْزُقْنِي سَلاَمَةَ الصَّدْرِ مِنَ الْحَسَدِ

حَتَّى لاَ أَحْسُدَ أَحَداً مِنْ خَلْقِكَ عَلَى شَيْء مِنْ فَضْلِكَ، وَحَتَّى لاَ أَرى نِعْمَـةً مِنْ نِعَمِـكَ

عَلَى أَحَد مِنْ خَلْقِكَ فِي دِيْن أَوْ دُنْيا، أَوْ عَافِيَة أَوْ تَقْوَى، أَوْ سَعَة أَوْ رَخاء، إلاّ رَجَوْتُ

لِنَفْسِي أَفْضَلَ ذلِكَ، بِكَ وَمِنْكَ وَحْدَكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّـد وَآلِـهِ 

وَارْزُقْنِي التَّحَفُّظَ مِن الْخَطَايَا، وَالاحْتِرَاسَ مِنَ الزَّلَلِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ، فِي حَالِ الرِّضَا

وَالْغَضَبِ، حَتَّى أكُونَ بِمَا يَرِدُ عَلَيَّ مِنْهُمَا بِمَنْزِلَة سَوَاء، عَامِلاً بِطَاعَتِكَ مُؤْثِراً لِرِضَاكَ

عَلَى مَا سِوَاهُمَا فِي الأَوْلِياءِ وَالأعْدَاءِ حَتّى يَأْمَنَ عَدُوِّي مِنْ ظُلْمِي وَجَوْرِي، وَيَيْأَسَ وَلِيِّي

مِنْ مَيْلِي وَانْحِطَاطِ هَوَايَ، وَاجْعَلنِي مِمَّنْ يَدْعُوكَ مُخْلِصاً في الرَّخَاءِ دُعَـاءَ الْمُخْلِصِينَ

الْمُضْطَرِّينَ لَـكَ فِي الدُّعَاءِ إنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجيدٌ . 

ونامت بعد ان هدأت نفسها بهذه المناجاة .

أما حسين بعد ان اوصل زهراء رجع الى امه في المستشفى 

حسين :- يالله يماه نروح البيت 

أم حسين:- والله يا ولدي ما لي خاطر اروح البيت وابوك في الدختور

حسين :- والله يا يماه حتى انا بس اذا هذا في مصلحة ابويي بنسويه 

أم حسين:- يالله يا ولدي اجل نروح

وطلعوا من المستشفى وركبت ام حسين السياره 

حسين :- لا تخافي يماه ريحي بالش اماه واوعدش بكره من الصبح اوديش لابويي

أم حسين:- ايييييه يا ولدي مالي غنى عن ابوك يا ولدي 

حسين :- تحبي ابويي يماه ......

أم حسين:- يا ولدي هذا ابوك اللي عشت وياه على الحلوه والمره ولا عمره غاب عن نظري يا ولدي 

ولا فيه يوم من ايام الله زعلني وان شاء الله ما اكون زعلته ياولدي 

حسين :- الله يخليكم لبعض ولا يحرمني منكم ابد 

أم حسين:- الله يخليك لولدك ومرتك ويسلم عمرك وعمرهم يا رب

حسين :- اماه ويش رايش بكره تجي تتغدي ويانا 

أم حسين:- يوووه يا ولدي وابوك منهو يغديه ، لا يا ولدي اني قاعده ويا ابوك وبا اغديه واعشيه ان شاء الله

حسين :- يمكن ما يرضوا المستشفى تقعدي واجد 

أم حسين:- رضوا ولا ترضرضوا ، قاعده وياه قاعده 

حسين :- اهم شي راحة ابويي يماه

أم حسين:- اكيد ولو اني اعرف ان ابوك يتضايق مني كان ما قلت لك با اقعد 

حسين :- ان شاء الله ما عليه باس ابويي ويقوم بالسلامه ، بس بكره تتغدي ويانا اماه طالبنش طلبه 

أم حسين:- خلاص يا ولدي تعرفني ما ارد لك طلب يا ولدي 

حسين :- خلاص اجل بس اعود اقول لزهراء تسوي لينا سمك كنعد 

أم حسين:- ان شاء الله يا ولدي ان شاء الله 

ووصلوا لبيت ابو حسين ونزلت ام حسين ودخل وياها حسين لداخل البيت وتطمن عليها ورجع للسياره 

وهو في الطريق لشقته قعد يفكر في اللي صار لابوه ............

اما مريم فبعدما رجعت لشقتها قامت تفكر في وضع ابوها وحالته ...........

ويش بيصير في ابويي الحين ......اعوذ بالله من الشيطان ...ويش هالتفكير اللي عندي يا مريموووه ....ما 

بيصير فيه الا الخير ان شاء الله ......بس لو يموت ابويي من اللي بيبقى ليي .....ما احد من اخوتي يجيب 

خبري ولا يهتم بي كفر ابويي....... بس ابو ازهر ما بيخليهم يهضموني وهو موجود....... لالا ان شاء الله 

ابويي يقوم بالسلامه ونعيش تحت ظله ........نامي يا مريموه نامي احسن الش .....

وحطت راسها على المخده الا جوالها يرن ....

مريم:- اوهوه وياه هذا الحين اني في ويش ولا ويش ، انقلع الحين ما ني فاضيه 

وقفلت جوالها وخشته وتوها بتحط راسها على المخده الا بدخلة ابو عمران عليها 

ابو عمران :- هاه وين الناس اليوم ما شفتش بعد سوق ولا في وينه طاسه اليوم 

مريم:- لا هذا ولا ذاك ولو كنت تسأل عني وعن احوالي كان عرفت ويش اللي صاير..

ابو عمران :- ويش اللي صاير يعني ، ما تجي وراش الا المصايب

مريم:- رحم الله والديك ....ابويي مريض

ابو عمران :- ويش صاير فيه عمي بعد، تلاقيه يتعاير علشان يلاقي ولاده حواليه

مريم:- اقول لك في الدختور مرقدينه 

ابو عمران :- خير ويش فيه أبو حسين ، وكم بيقعد في الدختور ، مريض مريض لو..

مريم:-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، ويش هالاسئله اللي تسألها ، هذا بدال ما تقول الله يقومه بالسلامه وتقول 

بكره با اروح ازوره وتاخذ له هديه لو ورد على الاقل

ابو عمران :-بكره نروح ونشوف عمنا ويش بيصير 

مريم:- ادري بك ما تشتهي ابويي وتتمنى اليوم اللي يموت فيه بعيد الشر عنه 

ابو عمران :- يعني هوه اذا مات لا هوه اول واحد ولا آخر واحد 

مريم:- يووه فال الله ولا فالك ، ويش هالكلام 

ابو عمران :- اقول اذا مات ابوش ابغاش تسوي ليي وكاله علشان لا تروح عليش ورفتش عاد

مريم:- اعوذ بالله ، انته تشة ورد ما بتشتري تمباني اسوي لك توكيل ، وفاني حاجه ابويي ما فيه الا الخير 

ان شاء الله وبكره لو بعد بكره بيرجع البيت 

ابو عمران :- اقول لا والله الا راحت علينا الورفه ، شان يطلع لينا بيت ولا قرشين تستنفعوا بهم في دنيتكم 

بدل ما ياكلوهم اخوتش عليش

مريم:- والله اللي يحكم به الشرع هوه اللي بينتابني ، وبعدين اللي يطلع ليي با اخليه بإسمي اني 

ابو عمران :- يعني لو انا سجلته باسمي لو ظل بإسمش كله لينا وللبنات 

مريم:- انته قطعتين خلق ما شريت لينا ولانته صاخي علينا 

ابو عمران :- افا عليش بس افا عليش يا ام عمران ، بكره اشتري لش وللبنات ولا يهمش

مريم:- ايه يصير خير عاد 

ابو عمران :- يعني ما انتين مصدقتني له ، اجل بكره عندش فياب جديده ولا يهمش كم ام عمران عندي انا

مريم:- وهي تقول في نفسها ( انته بس اشتري لينا وتالي يصير خير) نشوف بكره ان كنا عايشين

ابو عمران :- يالله نامي انتين وبكره نروح نزور ابوش 

مريم:- يصير خير 

ونامت مريم بس ابو عمران ما جاه نوم هالليله وهو يفكر في حال عمه 

ابو عمران:- اووووه لو يموت هالشيبه ، امبى انا البيت الغربي وياه كم قرش ، يتأجر على عمال النفر بمية 

وخمسين واترسه عمال وخلهم كأنهم في بلدهم ومنهوه اللي بيتكلم من الديره ، الفلوس نحطهم في 

البنك في هالصناديق وبس سنة وحده ونطلع من وراهم فلوس ، بس يعني كم بيطلع نصيب ليها .....ما 

يندرى عاد ....يالله اللي يطلع يطلع ...اهم شي أخش لفلوس لا تلعب بهم وحط راسه في الصاله وهو يفكر 

في الفلوس 

وعودة الى شقة زهراء ................

دخل حسين الشقة وهو بعدهوه يفكر في حال ابوه ، وشاف زهراء وهي نايمه على سجادتها ولا حب 

يجلسها ، بس جاب مخده وحطها تحت راسها وشال التربه والمسباح وكتاب الدعاء ، وبعدين قام وطلع 

للصاله وشغل التلفزيون وقام يفرفر في هالمحطات شوي اخبار ، شوي برنامج ، شوي فلم ، ولا هو ثابت 

على محطه .

قعد حسين يتقلب على الكنب كان تغفى عيونه بس وييين الارق ذابحنه ولا هو عارف ينام ، رجع للتلفزيون 

وهو يمشي شاف فيه كرتون صغير مرمي تحت الطاوله ...وفيه ظرف مفتوح ......بس اللي فيه مهو موجود 

قام يدور اول الامر عن الرساله ويوم تعب جلس وقام يفكر ولاحظ ان هناك ورقه تحت الدي في دي وسحبها 

وقرأ الرساله ...........يا الله .....ويش هالنفس اللي متروسة شر.......معقول ان فيه ناس نسوي كده 

وقام يدور على السيدي وشغل الدي في دي .......وشاهد المأساة .........شاهد بعض ما تنتجه نفوس 

البشر .....اعوذ بالله العلي العظيم من كل شر عظيم .......قام الى زهراء وقعد يتأمل فيها .......معقوله 

غناتي يصير ليها كل هذا وانا غافل عن كل شي ..... انا اللي افكر في كل الناس ولا فكرت انه يصير شي 

لمرتي غناتي ......لازم استشير احد في هالحاجه .....علشان احافظ على حياتي وبيتي .......وثاني شي 

بعد حتى محمود ويايي في هالمشكله ....... ومنهو هذا اللي يمبى يحطم حياتي وحياة زهراء....

فكر عدل يا حسين .....لا تطيش وتخلي تفكيرك مو متزن .........

وقام وسوى اله كاس نسكافيه وجلس يفكر ويش يسوي ...........

>>>>>>>>>يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين*




> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم* 
> *مرحبآآ..*
> * مرحبتين*
> *بآرت جميييييييييييل ومشووق..*
> * تواجدكم الجميل خيتي*
> *وآبو حسين حسيت آنه بيموت مدآم آنه من اللحين قعد يوزع حلاله,,* 
> * لا لا لاتفاولي على الريّال ههههههه*
> ...





* تقبلي خالص تحياتي ودعائي* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> * وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> 
> ياعلي ...استغفر الله ربي وش هالبشر....!!
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم...
> * وفيه اعظم والله خيتي ...*
> الله يبعد عنا وعنكم شرار خلقه..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين
> * اللهم آمين يارب العالمين*
> ...






* لك خالص الشكر والتقدير* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

كنت من المتابعين لروايتك أخي العزيز ولكن من خلف الكواليس مثل مايقولون

بس بصراحة ايدي حكتني تقول لي مصختيها إلى متى بتردين


رواية جداً رائعة تدل على ذوق صاحبها 
رواية حقاً من مجتمعنا وحتما بعض المواقف واقعية 
لك جزيل الشكر أخي وتسلم يمناك

تقبل تحياتي 
أختك
][Habit Roman][

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين  :amuse: 
بصراحة البارت اقل ما يمكن ان يقال عنه انه راااااائع >>> دخلنا في العربي هع  :toung: 
هذا عبدااااو العلة وش عنده ويا المرة مو مخلنها في حالهاا الله ياخذه ويفكهم من شره :evil: 
 وش هالناس بدون ضمييييييييير ولا اخلاق لو يطيح في ايدي كان عرفت اادبه >> شوي شوي يالعضلات هع هع  :weird: 
بس انشا الله حسين يشوف حل لهالمشكلة وزهراء تتفهم الموضوع 
في انتظار بقية الاجزاء الحماااس وصل مليوووون  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ما شاء الله
قريت اول جزء حسيت انها شي وشويات ..
و ابو زين لا يعلى عليه في سرد الحكايات..

بتتفوق على ديده حبابه << خوووش وصف 
الله يقدرني اتابع وياكم

ابصم هنا و اشهد على هالقلم  وهالفكر بالأبداع والتميز
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مسكين بو حسينتوقعت مع التعب والتقسم انه يموت من جد
بس الله ستر
وهالعبود لسى مو ناوي يجيبها للبر وناوي ع زهور مسكينه
تكسر الخاطر حطت بقلبها وتوجهت لرب العباد ربي يصبرها
وحسين خله يفكر مضبوط عشان مايسر العش الهني اللي هم فيه
تسلم خيوة بو زين ع الروعه
وفي انتظار القادم اوقعه بعد شويات لاني كأني المحك من بعيد موجود
موفقين

----------


## واحد فاضي

*فكر عدل يا حسين .....لا تطيش وتخلي تفكيرك مو متزن .........

وقام وسوى اله كاس نسكافيه وجلس يفكر ويش يسوي ...........

ولا شعورياً اخذ جواله يفتش فيه ....وشاف رساله من محمود 

-- العزيز حسين السلام عليكم ، المدام وانا نتشرف بحضوركم لنا غداً للغداء 

اتصل يا خوك في اي وقت اذا كنت انا جالس با ارد عليك ولا با اتصل من اشوف اتصالك الصباح --

وارسل رساله الى محمود ......

-- العزيز محمود السلام عليكم ، انا في ظروف صعبه وآسف لعدم تمكني من تلبية دعوتك 

( الوالد في المستشفى ) اتصل في اي وقت انا موجود --

وفكر انه يتصل بمحمود لكنه تراجع عن الفكر لأن الوقت متأخر .

أما في الجانب الآخر فأم حسين لم تنم ولم يغو لها جفن وهي تفكر في ابو حسين 

تتذكر ايامها معه تتذكر بداية حياتها معه وتستعرض تاريخهما معاً

لكن النوم بدون ان يطرق الباب يداعب الجفون وهي جالسه في الغرفة 

تغفو شوي وتقعد زي المختلعه ، وعلى هالحالة قضت الليل كله 


في جانب آخر عبدالله يفكر في الضربة التي ضربها وينتظر نتائجها بفارغ الصبر ويمني النفس 

بما كان يحلم به منذ الصغر ، زهراء اكسر راسها بالطيب بالغصب أوصل ليها اوصل ليها 

ما بقى الا ولد ابو حسين يوقف في طريقي ، بس الحين لازم افكر عدل ولا اخلي شي للظروف 

يمبى لي اخطط عدل للضربة الجاية ، واذا ما حصلتها يكفيني ادمر حياتها تدمير 

أجل انا فلاف مرات اتقدم ليها ولا يوافقوا عليي ......ما ليي الا استأجر ليي مزرعه

بس اول ما اوصل للي امباه واترجاه ، الحين يمبى ليي اسوي نسخه احتياط للنسخه الاصلية 

واغبيها في مكان ولا الجن الازرق يندل مكانها .........وقام يعمل على هذا العمل اللا اخلاقي ....


اما محمود في هذه الليلة فهو يمارس حياته كالمعتاد يذهب الى محله بعد أذان المغرب ليباشر استقبال 

الزبائن وينهي ما يتعلق بالمحل من اعمال ويساعد في العمل بما يتيسر له ومن ثم بعدان ينهي عمله 

يمر على زوجته في محلها ويأخذها للبيت .......وفي الطريق الى البيت 

محمود:- هاه ويش الاحوال اليوم 

زوجته :- الحمد لله تعرف بعد الموسم على الابواب والحجوزات فل 

محمود:- احمدي اله واشكريه على النعمة 

زوجته :- الحمد لله على كل حال ، والشكر لله وللي ساعدونا في هالشي

محمود:- الا على هالطاري ويش رايش بكره نعزم حسين وزهراء على الغداء 

زوجته :- براحتك يا غناتي ، اتصل بهم وشوف الوضع عندهم اذا ما هم مرتبطين بشي

محمود:- الحين اتصل بحسين واشوف

زوجته :- بس مو كأنه الوقت متأخر شوي 

محمود:- اي والله ، خلاص بكره اتصل به واشوف

زوجته :- وين بعد بكره وانت تمبى تعزمه بكره ، ارسل له رساله 

محمود:- على قولتش اذا قاعدين بيتصل لي ونشوف 

زوجته :- ايه رساله احسن 

ورسل محمود رساله الى حسين وانتظر اتصاله .........

وصل محمود البيت ونسي امر الرسالة والاتصال حتى وصلت الساعه حوالي الثلاث الفجر 

وصلت الرساله من حسين ........فاتصل به 

محمود:- الوه ....سلامات للوالد ما يشوف شر ان شاء الله

حسين:- الشر ما يجيك يا خوك ، ابد والله شوية تعب وان شاء الله كلها يومين ويطلع 

محمود:- الله يعافيه ان شاء الله ، في اي مستشفى مرقد وكم رقم عرفته 

حسين:- في مستشفى ........... رقم الغرفه ............

محمود:- وجبت علينا الزياره بكره ان شاء الله نكون هناك 

حسين:- فيك الخير يا خوك وما تقصر والله

محمود:- واجب علينا يا خوك هذا ابو الكل وافضاله مغطيتني من راسي لكرياسي

حسين:- الفضل لله يا خوك 

محمود:- وانته شحوالك ويش مسوي يا خوك

حسين:- انا...إه ، الحمد لله بخير ، عايش يا خوك ومستوره بفضل الله 

محمود:- ويش فيك يا خوك شكلك تعبان وفي بوزك كلام 

حسين:- انا لا بس تعبان ويا الوالد يا خوك 

محمود:- لا لا غير الوالد نبرة صوتك تقول فيك كلام بس متردد تقوله 

حسين:- اي والله يا خوك عندي كلام بس مو وقته الحين 

محمود:- ويش اللي مو وقته ، هذانا فاضي ولا عندي شي يا خوك 

حسين:- لا بكره بس اشوفك اقول لك باللي عندي 

محمود:- ويش اللي يصبرني لبكره ، تعرفني ما اقدر انام اذا قعدت افكر في شي شاغل البال

حسين:- بس يا خوك ما ودي اشغلك ويايي

محمود:- افا بس عليك افا ، الحين اذا قلت ليي همومك تشغلني ، أصلاً ما با ارتاح الا لامن تقول لي ويش 

اللي شاغل بالك 

حسين:- بس بالتلفون ما يصلح ياخوك . 

محمود:- ، تمباني اجي لك ...إه

حسين:- لا ما امبى ازعج زهراء في الشقة بعد

محمود:- خلاص اجل تعال لي على الكورنيش محل اللي تعرفه ومنها اخذ عدتي واطلع اتحدق 

المايه هالوقت فبر وزينه 

حسين:- خلاص اجل بس مو الحين بعد الصلاة 

محمود:- انت مسح وتعال هناك وبس يأذن نصلي على الكورنيش

حسين:- وهو كذلك ، ربع ساعه وانا هناك اجل احارسك مو تتأخر 

محمود:- الحين انا طالع بس با اخبر المره وبا اطلع 

حسين:- خير ان شاء الله ، بس اذا قالت الك لا تطلع خبرني هههههه

محمود:- شدعوه يا خوك ، اعتمد بس انت وتقدم

حسين:- يالله فمان الله

زوجة محمود سمعت انه بيطلع وبيتحدق جهزت اله دلة شاي واستكانات وعدة الحداق 

محمود:- رحم الله والديش يا غناتي ما قصرتي 

زوجته :- انتامر امر يا غناتي ، بس عاد هاه ما ترجع الا بالصيد السنع هاه

محمود:- ان شاء الله انتين ادعي ليي بس 

زوجته :- الله يوفقك ويستر عليك يارب

محمود:- انتين نامي زين مو تساهري 

زوجته :- با احارس الصلاة وتالي با انام ، انته بتتأخر ...أه 

محمود:- ما يندرى غناتي يمكن ويمكن 

زوجته :- براحتك ، اهم شي الودام عاد 

محمود:- انشاء الله ، يا لله الحين انا رايح فمان الله 

وطلع محمود بعد ما تمسح 

عند الأذان وصل محمود لحسين ولقاه يصلي الفجر في المكان اللي في العادة محمود يتحدق فيه 

وفرش محمود سجادة الصلاة وقام يصلي بعد 

حسين:- غفر الله لك

محمود:- ولك ولوالديك 

حسين:- هاه شحوالك ويا المحل وشحوال المدام 

محمود:- الحمد لله ، دحنا بجاهد 

حسين:- الحمد لله رب العالمين

وصب محمود استكانة شاي لحسين وقام يعدل في الجله ويزبطها علشان الحداق 

وهوووووب رماها في البحر ........

محمود:- المهم الحين ويش اللي فيك ويش اللي شاغل بالك يا خوك 

حسين:- والله يا خوك ويش اقول لك ويش اتكلم

محمود:- قول اللي في قلبك يا خوك قول ولا تغبي شي في نفسك 

حسين:- يا خوك السالفه يمبى ليها حكمه وصبر وتدبير علشان لا تصير مصيبه 

محمود:- اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم لهاالدرجة السالفه قويه 

حسين:- واعظم يا خوك بس اللي امباه منك انت بعد انك تصير حكيم في هالشي هذا 

محمود:- لالا ما ينسكت عن السالفه دام لهالدرجه واصله

حسين:- تعرف يا خوك اهل الحرام ويش يسووا ولوين يوصلوا ياخوك

محمود:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ويش صاير يا خوك شغلت بالي 

حسين:- با اقول لك بكل شي لا تستعجل بس اول شي با اقوله الك انت لا تعصب 

محمود:- اوعدك ان شاء الله ما اعصب من شي ، ومعقوله اعصب عليك يا خوك ، انته لو ويش تسوي فيني 

ما اقول لك شي يزعلك ابد ابد 

حسين:- السالفه تراك انت داخل فيها بعد واللي مسوي المصيبة متعرض الك بعد بكلام ما يسر

محمود:- بعد ، تكلم يا خوك تراني محترق 

حسين:- السالفه يا خوك ان فيه واحد يهدد المدام وراسل ليها رساله وسيدي مصورننا فيه ومسوي له 

مونتاج وقايل كلام قوي ويسبب الطلاق بعد 

محمود:- الله لا يجيب الطلاق لينا والك يا رب ، بس انا ويش دخلني وكيف هالشي عطني التفاصيل يا خوك 

حسين:- تتذكر يوم توصلني حق تسووا المكتبة للمدام 

محمود:- ايه ايه بس كيف ويش دخل سالفة الطلاق هنه 

حسين:- مو الحقير مسوي مونتاج وقاعد يتكلم ويوصف الحاجه ذي بأنه وأعوذ بالله اننا نسوي دعاره 

محمود:- وشوه وشوه ........دعاره ..أُه ....ما صدقنا نفتك من الماضي وبلاويه ، نرجع اله مره فانيه 

حسين:- هذا انته قلتها بلسانك ، هذا الشخص يمبى يوصل الى شي عظيم ، شي خطير 

محمود( بعصبيه ):- لا هذي حاجه ما ينسكت عليها ، ويش قالت لك المدام عن هالشخص هذا

حسين:- المره ماتكلمت لأني يوم ارجع من عند الوالد شفتها نايمه ولا تكلمت وياها 

محمود:- زين انته بتتكلم وياها عن هالشي ؟

حسين:- اكيد ، وانا اللي با افاتحها في الموضوع 

محمود:- ايه احسن يا خوك ، علشان نحسب خطواتنا مزبوط 

حسين:- والله فيه ناس في هالزمن عايشين على الفساد ويتغدوا عليه 

محمود:- ويش مفكر يا خوك ، الحياة اللي عشتها برغم اللي قاسيته من كل شي علمتني حاجات ما 

تتخيلها ولا تجي في بالك يا خوك

حسين:- الله فكك منها ولا تفكر تتراجع عاد حتى لو ويش يصير 

محمود:- افا عليك بس يا ابو أزهر ، تعرفني انت لو ما ظروفي هيه اللي اجبرتني امشي في طريق اعوج 

وقاطعه حسين:- خلاص انسى يا خوك انسى 

محمود:- نسينا يا خوك وان شاء الله ما نتذكر شي من اللي فات ابد 

حسين:- هذي السالفه وما فيها بس هاه مفلات ما قلت الك ....مو تتهور في اي شي ، وأي خطوة لازم 

نحسبها صح قبل ما نسويها 

محمود:- ما يهك يا خوك ما نسوي شي الا حاسبينه ميه الميه 

حسين:- انا با اعطيك السيدي تشاهده بس عاد لحالك علشان تفهمالموضوع مزبوط 

محمود:- ما يهك ، لا توصي حريص 

حسين:- الحين شوف صيدك لا تفلت السمكه من عندك 

محمود:- اوووه ، المره توصي بصيد .

حسين:- الا صحيح ويش رايك انت بكره تجي تتغدى ويانا وتجيب المره بعد وياك تخليها تتغدى

ويا الوالده والمره

محمود:- اخاف نزعجكم 

حسين:- اقول بلا فلسفه ازعاج ما ازعاج يالله بكره احارسك على الغداء مو تتأخر زين ..إه

محمود:-ما فيه مشكله ان شاء الله 

وقام حسين مستأذن علشان يروح يشوف زهراء ويتكلم معاها فيهالشي ، وجلس محمود يتصيد له 

ودام علشان ما يرجع وايده خفيفه 

حسين رجع الشقه وشاف زهراء قاعده في الصاله تنتظر 

حسين :- السلام عليكم 

زهراء:- عليكم السلام والرحمة ، شحوال ابوك 

حسين :- الحمد لله ، ويش اللي قاعدش من الفجر اليوم وما اشوفش نمتي 

زهراء:-لا نمت شوي قبل لا تجي 

حسين :- ايه شفتش نايمه 

زهراء:- يعني جيت ورديت طلعت هاه 

حسين :- وشفت الرساله وشفت السيدي ، ويش رايش انتين ؟؟؟

زهراء:- اني..إه ، ما ادري ملخبطه 

حسين :- ويش رايش باللي شفتيه يعني ؟؟

زهراء:- ما ادري يمكن ما يعجبك رايي اني ..!!

حسين :- قوليه ولا تخافي 

زهراء:- والله اني اقول .................>>يتبع
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي Habit Roman مرحبتين




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
> 
>  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت من المتابعين لروايتك أخي العزيز ولكن من خلف الكواليس مثل مايقولون
> بس بصراحة ايدي حكتني تقول لي مصختيها إلى متى بتردين
> 
>  يشرفني بالتأكيد تواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيتي 
> 
> رواية جداً رائعة تدل على ذوق صاحبها 
> ...





 خالص الشكر والتحيات

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي المميزة مرحبتين




> يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
>  الله يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي 
> بصراحة البارت اقل ما يمكن ان يقال عنه انه راااااائع >>> دخلنا في العربي هع 
>  الروعه في تواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيه
> هذا عبدااااو العلة وش عنده ويا المرة مو مخلنها في حالهاا الله ياخذه ويفكهم من شره
>  انفعلت خيتي المميزه ههههههه
> وش هالناس بدون ضمييييييييير ولا اخلاق لو يطيح في ايدي كان عرفت اادبه >> شوي شوي يالعضلات هع هع 
>  هذي الناس ضميرها من زمان باعوه وما يمشوا 
> الا بالحيله 
> ...



  ولا يهمش خيتي ان شاء الله 
ما نتأخر عليكم 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي اميرة المرح مرااااااااااااااااحب 




> مرحبا
> 
> ما شاء الله
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> قريت اول جزء حسيت انها شي وشويات ..
> و ابو زين لا يعلى عليه في سرد الحكايات..
>  الف شكر لتواجدك خيتي وشهادة اعتز بها 
> من استاذة  في الروايات
> 
> ...





 الف شكر وتحيه لتواجدك خيتي اميرة المرح

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة الأحزان مراحب




> مسكين بو حسين توقعت مع التعب والتقسم انه يموت من جد
> 
> بس الله ستر
>  الله ستر على ابو حسين 
> وهالعبود لسى مو ناوي يجيبها للبر وناوي ع زهور مسكينه
> تكسر الخاطر حطت بقلبها وتوجهت لرب العباد ربي يصبرها
>  وهذا اللي مخلينها تصبر توجهها لرب العباد 
> والدعاء 
> وحسين خله يفكر مضبوط عشان مايسر العش الهني اللي هم فيه
> ...





 خالص تحياتي وتقديري لحضورك 

فمان الباري

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
يا علييييييييي اني بموووت من القهر وش هالادمي دا  :evil:  >>>> للحين داخلة جو 
وبعدين لاحد يقول عبود معود بالله عبود عنه على قلبي هالقمر :evil:  >> ولد عمي الصغير يجنن >> وش دخل هذا في هذا هع :weird: 
هذا حده عبدااااو ويخب عليه بعد :noworry: 
بس حركاات حسين ومحمود عجبوني يفكرو زين مو متهورين  
انشا الله زهراء تكون مثلهم وتفكر بعقلانية ولا تشك بحسين 

ابو زين تكفى لا تطول ولا تحمسنا واجد  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  لان قربت الامتحانات والوالد ناوي يصادر اللاب توب :evil: 
اووووف ويش يصبرني ما تابعها اول باول الله يعينا ونجيب نسبة عدلة  :sad2: >> طلعت من الموضوع مرة ثانية :wacko: 

نسالكم الدعاء بالتوفيق 
 :amuse:  :embarrest:

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*مشكور ع الجزء الروعة*
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

شكلها زهراء مشت عليها المؤامرة ...وناوية على الطلاق ....

الله يستر بس....

إن شاء الله حسين يفهمها الموضوع وحبكه ..... وتتفهم الوضع ياااارب...

صحيح ناس ماتخاف ربها .....من جد وترني هالعبد الله...الله يلعن ابليس...


تسلم الأيادي اخوي ع البااارت الشاد على الأعصاب..

ويعطيك العافية يااارب

ننتظر كل جديد مُشوق..وإن شاء الل تتعدل الأوضاع يااارب..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ايه كنت راصده التحركات الجويه والبريه
بس وين الجزء؟؟!!!!!!!
ماشفته موجوده لا هنا ولا هناك<<وين هناك ماعليك مخرفه
بس ننتظر  ونشوف
سي يو لتر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ابو حسين ماعليه شر ان شالله...
الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات

مسكينه زهراء عورت قلبي بجد
بس مافيها احسن من رب العالمين...

ويش الناس هذول... الله يكفينا شرهم
الله يرد كيدهم في نحورهم...

وان شاءالله خير وصلاح يارب العالمين
الله يهدي الجميع

خيي ابو زين
جزء حلـــــــــــو...
اعمال مقبوله
دعاء مستجاب ,,,, حوائج مقضيه بحق باب الحوائج ام البنين

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
لاخلا وعدم منك...
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محـمد..

بآررت جمـــــيل 

والله يشآفي آبو حسين ومآعليه شــر آن شآء الله 

وحسين وزهرآء عورو قلــبي الله ينتقم من هالعبدالله وآن شآء الله زهرآء تفهم الموضوع ويرتآح من هالمصيبه حسين,,قـولـو يآرب > دخلـت جوو..~

يعطــــــيك ربي الف عآفيه آبو زيوون..

ننتظــــــر البآرت الجديد بشوق قوي قوي قوووووي 

موفق لكل خيــــر 

سي يووو 

][عششووق][

----------


## واحد فاضي

حسين :- شفت الرساله وشفت السيدي ، ويش رايش انتين ؟؟؟

زهراء:- اني..إه ، ما ادري ملخبطه 

حسين :- ويش رايش باللي شفتيه يعني ؟؟

زهراء:- ما ادري يمكن ما يعجبك رايي اني ..!!

حسين :- قوليه ولا تخافي 

زهراء:- والله اني اقول أول شي أني اثق فيك بس .....

( وخفق قلب حسين )

حسين :- فيها بس بعد..إه

زهراء:- بس مو عليك أني أفكر 

حسين :- أجل بس وشوه ......؟؟؟

زهراء:- بس الناس وحياة محمود ، وأبوك وعايلتك وسمعتك .

حسين :- انتين تعرفي انا وأهلي ويش .

زهراء:- أني أعرف بس الناس ولسانهم ما يرحم ، وفاني شي الناس لفتره قريبه وبعدهم بعض الناس

ما هم مصدقين ان محمود صار خوش رجال 

حسين :- آآآآآه من الناس وفعايلهم وكلامهم 

زهراء:- هذا اللي أفكر فيه وهذا اللي شاغل بالي 

حسين :- ويش رايش نسوي يعني ؟؟

زهراء:- ما أدري والله .....إنشل مني التفكير 

حسين :- لا لا يا ام أزهر ، أرجوش ساعديني تراني انا معفوس عفاس

زهراء:- ويش تمباني اقول ....

حسين :- فكري بحل ارجووووش

زهراء:- يمبى لينا نرتاح ونريح تفكيرنا شوي ونوجه اهتمامنا لأبوك الحين .

حسين :- يا غناتي انا لازم اقطع هالوصله من تاريخ حياتنا واخلي هاللي مسوي هالشي يعتبر

زهراء:-زين اني با اسألك متى بتقول لمحمود عن هالشي

حسين :- تراني الحين بس جاي من عنده وعطيته السيدي علشان يفكر ويانا

زهراء:- بس ما تهقى محمود بيتأثر من هالشي ويمكن تصيبه انتكاسه

حسين :- محمود ما اعتقد انه ينصاب بإنتكاسه 

زهراء:-ويش اللي يأكد هالشي ..؟؟

حسين :- قوة تحمله الفترة اللي راحت تخليني اوثق في محمود 

زهراء:- والله اني متخوفه من هالشي .

حسين :- من هالناحية لا تخافي ، انا اضمن الش محمود 

زهراء:- خير ان شاء الله 

حسين :- زين الحين توعديني تعطيني رايش في هالشي 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله غناتي 

ومن سمع حسين كلمة غناتي كأنه واحد راش ماي بارد عليه 

حسين :- ما يغت تطلع من بوزش هالكلمه وكنت انتظرها من زمان

زهراء:- افا على غيرك بس يا ابو أزهر 

حسين :- الاف على غيرنا بس هذي الكلمة تخليني اهدأ يا غناتي

واستحت زهراء وبين عليها هالشي

زهراء:- ...........

حسين :- ويش فيش يا غناتي 

زهراء:- ما فيني شي .......يا ...غناتي ، أبو أزهر 

وقام حسين وباسها على راسها وراح 

زهراء جلست تفكر 


في المقابل محمود خلص من الصيد بسرعه ......ومر السوق اشترى اله ودام ورجع الشقه واستقبلته 

زوجته ، وأخذت منه الودام ووصاها بأنها تنظفه وتبهره وتخليه في الفلاجه لأنهم اليوم معزومين عند حسين 

في شقته وهذا ودامهم ، وراحت هيه المطبخ 

وبقى محمود في الصالة يشاهد السيدي وهو متأثر مررررررررره 

محمود:-...معقوله فيه ناس تسوي هالشي ....معقوله يعني ان واحد يفكر بهالتفكير ....انا واللي هو انا ايام 

ما كنت صايع ضايع ولا فكرت اني افرق بين مره ورجلها ....صدق ما خليت شي الا سويته ...بس هالشي 

لالا......المشكله هالناس ما بترحم الحين ....محمود ولد فلان رجع لسواياه ......إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

...أقول للمره ولا ما اقول ....ولاويش ما تقول يا محمودوه .....مو هيه في ذاك اليوم رايحه وياك بيت ابو ازهر 

وتعرف كل شي ....بس هيه بتصبر على هالشي زي ما صبرت من اول .....يعني الحين نستعد للبلاء من 

جديد....ياربي .....ويش هالبلوه ......محمودوه ويش فيك .....فكر فكر فكر ...... ان بلغت الشرطه تورطنا 

....ان سوينا شي بدون تفكير زادت ورطتنا .......ويش نسوي ......

وفجأة ما سمع الا زوجته تقول له ......

فاطمه :- ويش فيك محمود في ويش تفكر ، تعبان يا غناتي..إه

محمود:- لا ما فيه شي يا غناتي ما فيه شي

فاطمه:- افا عليك بس افا ، اني تمباني اصدق انه ما فيك شي وانته وجهك مخربط وعلى طرف لسانك كلام

محمود:- ويش فيي يا غناتي ، ما فيي الا العافيه 

فاطمه:- عافيه تصب عليك من عند الله ان شاء الله ، بس اني اعرفك يا غناتي لا تغبي عليي شي 

محمود:- مشكله كده صغيرونه وان شاء الله تنحل 

فاطمه:- واني يعني ما استاهل انك تقولها ليي

محمود:- ما امبى اشغل بالش بها الشي 

فاطمه:- اقول اني مرتك ماني غريبه

وبعد ان نفذ صبر محمود وبدون شعور قال ....آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 

فاطمه :- سلامتك من الآه يا غناتي ، لا لا مهي مشكله صغيرونه الا حاجه كبيره .

محمود:-يالله با اقول لش واللي يصير يصير

فاطمه:- ويش فيك هذاني قاعده وما با اقوم الا وانت قايل ليي هالمشكله والا تراني با ازعل عليك 

وجلست على الكنبه وسكتت ، ومحمود بعد يطالع في مرته وهو ساكت ، ومرّه وحده ما شافته الا وهو 

..............يصيح 

فاطمه:- محمود ويش فيك يا غناتي ، محمود لاويش تصيح يا روحي

محمود:- ..........ما في ...ني ...شي 

فاطمه:- الا فيك وفيك يا غناتي ، أجل لاويش تصيح 

محمود:- ما نا قادر اتحمل اللي شفته والكلام اللي سمعته من هالحقير 

فاطمه:- اي كلام ...ويش اللي صاير بعد

محمود:- ...................

فاطمه:- علشاني يا غناتي علشاني تكلم ولا تخليني 

محمود:- آآآآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآآآآآآه من هالزمن واهله ، ناس تبني وناس تخرب 

فاطمه:- يا علي يا علي ويش فيك 

محمود:- ويش اتكلم ويش اقول يا فاطمه ويش اتكلم آآآآآآآآآآه

فاطمه:- قول اللي في خاطرك ، قول اللي في قلبك اني مرتك وام عيالك ان شاء الله

محمود:- ان شاء الله يا ام غايب

فاطمه:- الحين اني ام حسين ان شاء الله

محمود:- وشوووووه ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فاطمه:- ايه ان شاء الله ام حسين لو ام زهراء 

واعتدل محمود وقام يطالع في فاطمه وهو في عالم آخر 

محمود:- متى صار هالشي ...!!!!!!

فاطمه :-من كم اسبوع ..........>>>> واستحت 

محمود:- مبروك مبروك 

فاطمه:- الله يبارك الك وفيك ........الحين بتقول لي ويش اللي فيك لو .....ما بتقول

محمود:- اخاف عليش تتأثري 

فاطمه:- ما عليك ....اني جبل ..هههههههه

محمود:- بس اوعديني 

فاطمه:- أوعدك باللي تمباه 

محمود:- خلاص اجل با اقول لش بالسالفه كلها 

وقال محمود السالفه من اولها لآخرها لفاطمه ، وهي ما بين مستغرب وبين ساكته وبين انها ...جامده

وبعد ما خلص من سرد السالفه 

فاطمه:- تصدق يا غناتي 

محمود:- وشووووه ...!!!!

فاطمه:- كنت متوقعه مفلات هالشي يصير .

واستغرب محمود من رد زوجته ...................

محمود:- كيفه يعني متوقعه 

فاطمه:- اني توقعت ان فيه احد بيسوي الك مشكله وانت تعرف لويش

محمود:- علشان ماضيي يعني 

فاطمه:- لا .....علشان حاضرك يا غناتي

محمود:- ما فهمت عليش فسري ليي هالشي

فاطمه:- تعرف الناس واللي قاموا يقولوه اول ما عرسنا ويوم مرت فتره على عرسنا وبس كان اللي نسمعه 

كلام ، استغربت ان ما فيه احد حاول يسوي لك فضيحه ويلبسك وياها 

محمود:- يعني من اللي كنت وياهم في الماضي ...إه

فاطمه:- ايه ...تعرف مو من السهوله ان الواحد يتحرر من قيوده ومره وحده يتوب ويعود الى حياته الزينه 

محمود:- ايه بس لا ويش يسووا هالشي

فاطمه:- تعرف النفوس المريضه واللي ما تعرف ربها 

محمود:- اي والله ، بس لاويش يصير هالشي الحين يعني 

فاطمه:- قول لاويش يصير هالشي مو الك مباشره ، لاويش يصير لزهراء وبواسطتك انت 

محمود:- ما فهمت عليش يا غناتي

فاطمه:- يعني لاويش يصير هالشي لزهراء ، وانت تكون شيء عارض بس لقى فيه هالمجرم جسر علشان

يمر عليه الى اللي يمباه من غيرك ...يعني انت مو المقصود ...غيرك هو المقصود ...وانت شيء عارض بس

محمود:- ايه ايه الحين فهمت ، يعني اللي سوى هالشي لقاني انا في المكان الصحيح بالنسبه اله 

فاطمه:- ايوا ، هذا قصدي يعني هو لقى انك انت في النص وقر انه يستفيج من وجودك ، ولو كنت منت 

موجود يمكن ما دخلك في السالفه وشاف اله شوفه فانيه

محمود:- صحيح صحيح ، ريحتي بالي الله يريح بالش 

فاطمه:- كيف يعني الحين السالفه ما تهمك يعني ....افا

محمود:- لا لا ...فهمتيني غلط غناتي

فاطمه:- كيف أجل ...!!!!!!!

محمود:- يعني يا غناتي ، الحين اقدر اتحرك بدون هو ما يحس اليي ، يعني اقدر اضربه بدون ما يدري من 

اللي ضربه

فاطمه:- ما فهمت الك ...ممكن توضيح يعين ؟؟؟

محمود:- يعين الحين هو متوقع الضربه الاساسية من حسين لو زهراء ، بس انا يمكن متوقع مني ضربه 

بس مو الحين ....متوقع مني ضربه بعد ما ينشر المقطع ولا يوصل لمراده

فاطمه:- اها ، صحيح صحيح .....والحين ويش بتسوي ؟؟

محمود:- دانا افكر في شي بس ما ادري 

فاطمه:- في ويش تفكر ؟؟

محمود:- امبى منش وعد .

فاطمه:- كيف يعني وعد ولاويش؟؟

محمود:- وعد انش ما تتخلي عني مهما صار ومهما شفتي 

فاطمه:- افا ، لا أني با اتخلى عنك ولا .....حسين لو زهراء 

محمود:- انا وبعد الكلام اللي صار جت في بالي فكره 

فاطمه:- ويشهيه ، قول ليي الحين بالتفصيل بعد.

محمود:- انا با استعين بقوات اجنبيه .

فاطمه:- كيف يعني ؟؟؟؟

محمود:- تعرفيني انا كنت لول ويش والحن والحمد لله كيف .

فاطمه:- ايه ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

محمود:- انا من اصحاب لول فيه واحد للحين يحترمني ويقدر اني تبت من كل الشغلات البطاله 

فاطمه:- وناوي تستعين به يعين ..؟؟

محمود:- ان شاء الله .

فاطمه:- بشرط يا غناتي .

محمود:- آمري وتدللي

فاطمه:- انك ما تعرض مستقبلنا للخطر ، يعني بدون تسرع واتخاذ قرارات خطأ

محمود:- لا يا غناتي مو انا اللي يتخذ قرارات خطأ 

فاطمه:- أجل كيف، وويش اللي بيصير

محمود:- انا با اوصل الفكره لحسين وبنشوف ويش اللي يصير واللي يستقر عليه الراي 

فاطمه:- ايه كده زين ..ورأي فنين احسن من راي واحد 

محمود:- اكيد ما با اسوي شي الا بعد ما اتشاور ويا ابو ازهر .....يا أم حسين ..لو زهراء ان شاء الله

واستحت فاطمه 

فاطمه:- قول ان شاء الله اقوم بالسلامة ويصير حسين لو زهراء

محمود:- ان شاء الله تقومي بالسلامة وتعرسي ولادش يارب

فاطمه:- الله يعينك عليهم وعلى شطانتهم 

محمود:- الله يعين 

فاطمه:- والحين يالله قوم خذ الك راحه شوي 

محمود:- بس هاه قعديني عندي مشوار ضروري 

فاطمه:- خير ان شاء الله متى تمبى تقعد؟؟؟

محمود:- يعين على الساعه عشر 

فاطمه:- يالله قوم الحين بسرعه نام علشان رتاح لك شوي ترى المحل بعد ناقصتنه حاجات

محمود:- ما فيه مشكله اليوم نروح الدمام ونجيب اغراض اللي ناقصه

فاطمه:- ويش عندك اليوم تقول مشوار ضروري

محمود:- با أروح ازور ابح حسين تعبان شوي ومرقد في المستشفى

فاطمه:- سلامته ، ويش فيه ؟؟؟؟؟

محمود:- بس يقول حسين شوية تعب وانا قلت اله حق ....نروح نزوره

فاطمه:- اكيد واجب علينا 

وراح محمود حق ينام اله شوي ...........

>>>.......يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي المميزة مرحبتين*




> يعطيك العافية ابو زين
> * اله يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي*  
> 
> يا علييييييييي اني بموووت من القهر وش هالادمي دا  >>>> للحين داخلة جو 
> وبعدين لاحد يقول عبود معود بالله عبود عنه على قلبي هالقمر >> ولد عمي الصغير يجنن >> وش دخل هذا في هذا هع
> هذا حده عبدااااو ويخب عليه بعد
> * هههههههه لا متفاعله خيتي* 
> بس حركاات حسين ومحمود عجبوني يفكرو زين مو متهورين 
> انشا الله زهراء تكون مثلهم وتفكر بعقلانية ولا تشك بحسين 
> ...





* خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *مشكور ع الجزء الروعة*
> 
> *يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*




* خيتي فاطمة المعصومة مرحبتين*


*لا شكر على واجب خيتي*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> * وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> شكلها زهراء مشت عليها المؤامرة ...وناوية على الطلاق ....
> 
> الله يستر بس....
> * لا لا زهراء عاقله خيتي وتقدر الامور* 
> 
> إن شاء الله حسين يفهمها الموضوع وحبكه ..... وتتفهم الوضع ياااارب...
> ...





*  الله يسلمك ويعافيك يارب* 

*خالص شكري وتقديري للتواجد الكريم*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الاحزان مرحبتين*




> ايه كنت راصده التحركات الجويه والبريه
> 
> بس وين الجزء؟؟!!!!!!!
> * مو جود الجزء خيتي والجزء اليديد بعد موجود الحين* 
> ماشفته موجوده لا هنا ولا هناك<<وين هناك ماعليك مخرفه
> بس ننتظر ونشوف
> 
> سي يو لتر






*  خالص شكري وتحياتي للتواجد الكريم*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مراحب*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم* 
> ابو حسين ماعليه شر ان شالله...
> الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات
> * اللهم آمين يارب العالمين*
> 
> مسكينه زهراء عورت قلبي بجد
> بس مافيها احسن من رب العالمين...
> ...



 * مقضية حوائجك بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي عاشقة المستحيل مرحبتين*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محـمد..
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> بآررت جمـــــيل 
> 
> والله يشآفي آبو حسين ومآعليه شــر آن شآء الله 
> 
> وحسين وزهرآء عورو قلــبي الله ينتقم من هالعبدالله وآن شآء الله زهرآء تفهم الموضوع ويرتآح من هالمصيبه حسين,,قـولـو يآرب > دخلـت جوو..~
> * يا رب العالمين تشافي كل مريض* 
> ...




*  لك خالص التحيات للتواجد الكريم*
*والتفاعل مع الاحداث* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## Habit Roman

*جزء روعة أخوي أبو زين*

*والله لو النسوان كلهم مثل زهراء وفاطمة كان الدنيا بخير خخخ*

*تسلم أخوي وسلمت يمناك وننتظر الجديد بفارغ الصبر لاتتأخر علينا عاد*

*الواحد يسلي عمره بالهقصص الحلوة لان شكلة لمنتدى بيصير فاضي الكل لاهي ويمتحاناته*

*تحياتي لك أخي*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يسلموا اخي على الجزء مرررررره رررررررروعه
وعجبتني طريقة تفكير حسين ومحمود وزين انهم ما تهوورررر وسوو شي مو عدل
و زهراء وفاطمه بعد طلعو والله خوش نسوان وما وداهم تفكيرهم بعيد
بانتظار بقية الاحداث 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
وموفق انشاء الله لكل خير
دمت بحفظ الباري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

تعجبني زهراء ماشاء الله عليها عاقلة وواعية ... 
ومحمود وزوجته لهم نصيب كبير من الحكمة ...... 


اتمنى تنحل الأمور بسرعة والله يفرج عنهم يارب

والله على الظالم 

تسلم أخوي ويسلم فكرك العميق... 
على هالبااارت المُبدر له تدبير قوي ..... 

يعطيك العافية يارب.. 

نرقب كل جديد موفق لكم.. 
موفق ومقضية حوائجكم ببركة محمد وآله الطاهرين 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ع الجزء الحلو 
يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ماشاءالله عليها زهراء خوش انسانه...
الله يعينهم يااارب العالمين
الله يهدي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات...

خيي ابو زين
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك مجهود...
موفق لكل خير وصلاح.
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

دمت بحفظ الرحمن...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تولد الـإبدآع من تحت أنآملك الطآهرة ،.*
*ليس بـ الج ـديد ،.*
*إنمآ يُبهرنآ إزدهآره بين يديك ،.*
*معكم مُنذ البدآيه ،.*
*و سـ أبقى ،.*
*و لـ يصحبك التوفيق دآئماً ،.*
*لـآ ع ـــدم يآرب ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*حسين بدل ثيابه وتوجه لأمه لكي يأخذها للمستشفى ، بينما زهراء جلست في الشقه 

تحضّر للغداء .

في الطريق اتصل حسين بمحمود..........

حسين :- الو 

فاطمه :- الوه ...محمود نايم 

حسين :- اها ، خلاص أجل بس يقعد قولي له لا ينسى اليوم 

فاطمه:- خير ان شاء الله ، هوه على العموم على الساعة عشر بيقعد ، الا ويش أخبار الوالد

حسين :- الحمد لله ، الحين رايح اله ان شاء الله

فاطمه:-سلم عليه سلامٍ كثير ، وتحمد اله بالسلامة 

حسين :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش

فاطمه:- الله يسلمك تآمر على شي 

حسين :- سلامتش ، يالله مع السلامه

فاطمه:- مع السلامه

واغلق السماعه وهو يفكر بمحمود وموقفه وماذا سيعمل .......حتى وصل لأم حسين ، وركبت معه 

وذهبوا للمستشفى ، وهناك وجدوا على الباب ابوعمران ومريم ..........

حسين :- هاه خيه شحوالكم

أبوعمران:- هلا بالنسيب 

مريم:- هلا باخويي 

في هذه الأثناء أم حسين نظرت ليهم بس نظره وراحت لداخل المستشفى وما تكلمت وياهم ولا كلمه 

مريم:- اني با اروح لابويي بعد 

أبو عمران :- تقدمي انتين وانا با اجي وراش ان شاء الله

حسين:- هاش خذي هذا وياش بعد ..................واعطاها كيس فيه اغراض خاصة بابوه 

أبو عمران :- شحوالك يالنسيب

حسين:- الحمد لله ، تعال تعال خلنا نقعد في الكفتيريا 

أبو عمران :- بس انا اكلت من الصبح 

حسين:- ما يحتاج تاكل اشرب لك شي ويايي ولا بعد ما تمباني اعزمك على شي

أبو عمران :- وشدعوه عاد يا النسيب ، تفضل تفضل

وراحوا جهة الكفتيريا وجلسوا وقام حسين بيطلب ليهم شي

حسين:- ويش تشرب ؟؟

أبو عمران :- ويش يبيعوا هنه

حسين:- كبتشينو ، شاي ، اكسبرسوا ...وهالحاجات يعين ولو تمبى تحلي فيه دونات وغيره يعني 

أبو عمران :- اي شي يالنسيب اللي بتشربه انا با اشربه

حسين:- خير ان شاء الله 

وراح حسين وطلب فنين كباتشينو وثنتين دونات ، ورجع حامل التبسي وفيه الطلب

أبو عمران :- وهذا الكاس بكم الحين اللي انت جبته

حسين:- ما عليك انت من سعره انت اشرب ولا عليك 

أبو عمران :- لا بس اسأل يعني 

حسين:- انت اشرب وما عليك بعدين اقول لك 

وعلى طول اخذ ابو عمران الدونات وبلع نصها في قرضه وحده وشرب الكابتشينو ........وما فيه سكر 

أبو عمران :- ول ول ول ....كيفه تشربوه هذا ما فيه سكر ول ول ول

حسين:- هذا السكر قدامك حط اللي تمباه منه 

أبو عمران :- وهم يعني عوبان ما يحطوا سكر لاويش

حسين:- علشان كل واحد يحط سكر على كيفه 

وقام حسين واخذ الكاس من عنده وحط اله سكر وزبط الموضوع 

أبو عمران :- ايه الحين يسوى شوي ...والله ما على شاي مخدر يعدل المزاج ويا راس تعميره يخلي المزاج 

عدل العدل بلا اكل المستشفيات هذا ، الا با أسألك الحين بكم الليلة في هالمستشفى 

حسين:- اهم شي صحة الوالد وبعدين نفكر في فلوس المستشفى 

أبو عمران :- ( وهو يقول في نفسه ..الحين تلاقيها بالشيء الفلاني وما يمبى يقول ليي) ايه ايه اهم شي 

صحة الوالد ، بس يعني لو موديينه مستشفى الحكومه مو احسن له

حسين:- قلت لك اهم شي صحة الوالد ، بدين هالكلام لاحقين عليه انا قصدي من قعدتي وياك هنه ابا 

اسألك عن كم حاجه 

أبو عمران :- تفضل اسأل يالنسيب 

حسين:- الحين انا با اسألك انت ويش مسوي ويا اختي في حياتكم

أبو عمران :- ويش مسوي يعني ، روح اسألها وشوفها اذا مهي مستانسه ويايي 

حسين:- واللي سمعناه انك بتطلقها وما ادري ويش

أبو عمران :- ( اوهوه ، ابتدى ينغص علينا عيشتنا من الحين ، ما صارت هذي كم ريال خلانا نشرب هالماصخ 

يمبى الحين ينصحنا) افا عليك بس افا ، انا اطلقها لاويش ....وهي ام عيالي 

حسين:- أجل لاويش مريم تقول انته تهددها وتقول ليها روحي لاخوتش وبنشوف ويش يسووا لش

أبو عمران :- انا قلت هالكلام..إه ..ينقص لساني اذا قلته ...يمكن امزح وياها يصير

حسين:- الحين احنا نتكلم جد ....شوف يا ابو عمران انا مانا اكبر منك ولا امبى انصحك انته رجال كبير 

وتعرف الامور يمكن احسن مني بعد ...الحياة بينك وبين اختي وصلت لهالعمر فلا تخرب حياتك وحياتها وياك

أبو عمران :- ولاويش اخرب حياتنا واحنا في هالعمر ، وحاجه فانية اختك على راسي و في عيوني 

حسين:- وانا علشان كده ما با استحي منك ، وبا اقول اللي في خاطري .....

أبو عمران :- تفضلوكل كلامك على العين والراس 

حسين:- لامتاه بتخلي عنك البخل ..

وكأن صاعقه نزلت على راس ابوعمران من هالكلمة ....وتكهرب منها

أبو عمران :- انا..إه ، على ويش تتهمني بالبخل وانا اللي مانا مخلي شي قاصر عليهم 

حسين:- اقول يا ابو عمران انا ارعفك واعرف عن حياتك اكفر من اللي تعرفه انت ترى 

أبو عمران :- هاه شفت يعني انت اللي توصل اخباري اله ، وانا اقول ليها البيوت اسرار ولا تقولي لأحد عن 

اللي يصير داخل البيت ......هذا اللي يزعلني شفت...إه

حسين:- اسرار البيوت اذا حافظت انت عليها مو طول يومك في القهوه ولا مقابل الشيشه وتارك اهلك 

لحالهم ولا انت جايب خبرهم ...عدل

أبو عمران :- الله يسامحك يالنسيب ، انا ما اجيب خبر البنات وامهم ، الله يسامحك بس ، وانا اللي اقول 

احسن واحد في اوخة مرتي هو انت ، يطلع منك هالكلام؟؟

حسين:- انا ما قلت شي ، انا قلت اللي اعرفه واشوفه حتى بعيوني 

أبو عمران :- كيفه يعني تشوفه بعيونك 

حسين:- يعني قبل كم يوم انا رايح ليكم ، وشفت الشقه وحالتها

أبو عمران :- الشقة ما قاصرنها ولا حاجه 

حسين:- انا اقول لك واعرف ان اختي مهي كامله واكيد مقصره بس انت مقصر في حاجات واجد ازيد منها 

أبو عمران :- افا عليك بس افا ، الحين شقتي قاصرنها حاجات واجد

حسين:- مو بس الشقه ، حتى اللي عايشين في الشقه بعد قاصرنهم 

أبو عمران :- يعني مفل ويش

حسين:- الحين انته متى آخر مره شريت فياب وعبايات للبنات

أبو عمران :- داكم ف يالسياره ما يحتاج اقول لك ولا تقول ليي تعال اراويك وياهم 

حسين:- انا الحين اسألك متى آخر مره شريت ليهم اغراض

أبو عمران :- .........................

حسين:- هاه عرفت لاويش انا اتكلم وياك

أبو عمران :- ما عليه وانا اللي اسويه لمن مو ليهم . يعني بعدين اذا انا فنقشت مو ليهم الفلوس بتبقى له

حسين:- بس هم يمبوا يتمتعوا بالفلوس وانت موجود بينهم يحبوك وتحبهم ، يعين يعيشوا حياتهم وياك 

مو يعيشوا حياتهم وهم يتمنوا انه يشوفوا ابوهم وهو لابد ويا شيشته وهم بعيد عنه

أبو عمران :- ايه ايه ، انا ما سويت كده الا علشانهم ولمستقبلهم 

حسين:- اقول لك هم يحتاجوك اكفر من الفلوس 

أبو عمران :- والفلوس هي اللي بتحقق سعادتهم 

حسين:-افهم يا ابو عمران هالكلمتين ومني انا ....

أبو عمران :- بعد فيها توصية ....يالله ما عليه قول 

حسين:- انا قلت الك انا صدق اصغر منك بس يمكن تستفيد من كلمتيني هذولا

أبو عمران :- يالله مو مشكله قولهم وخلنا نسمعهم 

حسين:- اختي مريم عمرنا ما راح نتخلى عنها ابداً ، ولا تفكر علشان اخوتي متباعدين عنا بيخلوك تسرح وتمرح على كيفك 

أبو عمران :- بس ...........

حسين:- اسمعني ...أنا عارف ويش قصدك يوم قلت بتضم الفلوس حق اختي وبناتها ، وانت تعرف ان ابويي عنده خير بس والله ما احد من اخوتي بيخليك تسوي شي بدون رايهم ، وانا اول واحد عارفنك ، انا اتكلم وياك الحين بس بعدين يتشوف شي عملي 

أبو عمران :- خلاص خلاص ما يصير الا خير 

حسين:- ودانا با اجي هاليومين اليكم وبس اسمع شكوى من اختي بيصير شي مو طيب عاد 

أبو عمران :- خلاص قلنا خلاص يصير خير 

حسين:- انا اقول هالشي لمصلحتك ولا انا ويش يضرني بكره نطلب الطلاق لأختي ونخليك تدور في المحاكم ، بس احنا ناس نعرفربنا ولا نمبى نظلم احد ولا نمبى احد يستغفلنا واضن اننا صبرنا عليك وااااااااجد بس هالمره خلاص بلغ السيل الزبى ووصلت حدها وياك ويا اللي مسوينه مع اختي وبناتها 

أبو عمران :- انا ما نا مسوي الا كل خير يا ابو ازهر 

حسين:- اي خير ، اي ما ادري ويش لا يكون تفكرني ما ادري عن قعداتك في القهاوي للصبح لو عن شغلك اللي ما تداوم فيه الا كم يوم والباقي رايح عليك ، لو كلامك الى اختي وتهديدك ليها وكل كلمة وفانيه تقول ليها با اجرجركم في المحاكم ، تراني اعرف عنك كل شي وكل صغيره وكبيره داخل وبرا البيت 

أبو عمران :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون لا يكون انت تشتغل وياهم 

حسين:- اقول تأدب وبلا كلام ماصخ عاد تراني واصل حدي وياك

أبو عمران :- ويش فيك شايش عليي الحين قلنا الك خلاص 

حسين:- مانا شايش ولا شي بس من كلمتك اللي قلتها ...خلي اخوت ينفعوش 

أبو عمران :- خلاص قلناها في لحظة غضب عاد يا ابو ازهر 

حسين:- خير ان شاء الله 

وقام حسين وخلا ابو عمران قاعد يفكر في اللي قاله له .......ويش فيه هذا اليوم ....ما خلا ولا بقى عليي 

شي ....نايبه نتيبه .....بل بل كل هذا يطلع من هالنتفه ..إه ..........ويش السواة الحين تراها بتخترب 

دعوتنا كلها ويا هالشيبه ...يالله يا ابو عمران اضغط على قلبك وصير كريم ويا بناتك ومرتك ...بس حرام 

هالفلوس تشتري بها فياب وخرابيط ...في الاسهم تطلع لك ذهب .......بس يالله على قولة الاوليين 

...قدم عومايه تصيد كنعده ..........نقدم هالعومايه ونشوف ويش نصيد 

ركب حسين الى ابوه وشاف امه لحالها في الغرفة .....

حسين:- شاااا وينهيه مريم

أم حسين:- مريم من شوي طلعت ، وين رحت انته عن ابوك

حسين:- انا..إه قاعد ويا هذا ابو عمران اتكلم وياه 

أم حسين:- وهذي حزته ...إه.......مو انت جاي حق ابوك له

حسين:- ايه بس قلت انتين بتقعدي وياها با اخليكم براحتكم شوي 

أم حسين:- وجت هذي مريموه ولا عرفت اقعد ويا ابوك مفلات الناس 

حسين:- ياله عساه خير ، شحوالك يباه 

أبو حسين:- الحمد لله يا ولدي ، دانا مفلوت هنه ، ما يطلعوني اليوم له 

حسين:- با اشوف اليوم الدكتور وبا اسأله 

أم حسين:- ان شاء الله تطلع اليوم يارب

حسين:- ان شاء الله يماه 

ودق في هاللحظه الباب حق الغرفة ........ وطلع حسين للباب وشاف ..محمود وفاطمة 

حسين :- يا هلا يا هلا ...تستروا محمود بيدش 

أم حسين:- تفضل يا ولدي تفضل ما هنه غريب 

محمود :- الحمد لله على السلامة ابو حسين 

أبوحسين:- الله يسلمك يا ولدي ويعافيك 

محمود :- آخر السو ان شاء الله

أم حسين :- الشر ما يجيك يا ولدي ، شحوالك وشحوال مرتك 

محمود:- الحمد لله رب العالمين ، داهيه شوي وبتوصل 

ودخلت فاطمه في هاللحظة وفي نفس الوقت طلع محمود وحسين .......الى الكفتيريا

>>> يتبع ان شاء الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي Habit Romanمرحبتين*
*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Habit Roman
					

جزء روعة أخوي أبو زين



*



> * بتواجدك خيتي يصير روعه* 
> 
> *والله لو النسوان كلهم مثل زهراء وفاطمة كان الدنيا بخير خخخ*
> * اي والله بس بعض الحريم الله يهديهم يسووا من الحبة قبه ...صح* 
> 
> *تسلم أخوي وسلمت يمناك*
> * الله يسلمك ويعافيك*
> * وننتظر الجديد بفارغ الصبر لاتتأخر علينا عاد*
> 
> ...





* ان شاء الله ما نتأخر واللي عنده امتحانات الله* 
*يوفقه وان شاء الله النواصر يجيبوا نسب والنجاح حليفهم يارب*

*خالص تقديري*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي اول دمعه مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> يسلموا اخي على الجزء مرررررره رررررررروعه
> *  بتواجدكم وحضوركم خيتي* 
> وعجبتني طريقة تفكير حسين ومحمود وزين انهم ما تهوورررر وسوو شي مو عدل
> * عندهم خبره* 
> و زهراء وفاطمه بعد طلعو والله خوش نسوان وما وداهم تفكيرهم بعيد
> * الله يهدي بعض النسوان اللي يطيروا في التفكير* 
> ...





* الله يوفقك ويسلمك* 

*خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> * وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم اللهم آمين* 
> 
> تعجبني زهراء ماشاء الله عليها عاقلة وواعية ...
> ومحمود وزوجته لهم نصيب كبير من الحكمة ......
> 
> * وهذا المفروض اللي يصير ..ان الواحد يفكر بعقل* 
> 
> ...






* خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي فاطمة المعصومه مراحب* 




> يسلمووووووووووووووووووو ع الجزء الحلو 
> يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد



 * الله يسلمك خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مراحب*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> * وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا لهم يا كريم*
> 
> ماشاءالله عليها زهراء خوش انسانه...
> الله يعينهم يااارب العالمين
> * يارب العالمين*
> الله يهدي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات...
> 
> خيي ابو زين
> ...



 * الله يسلمش ويعافيش* 
*ويقضي كل حاجه الك بحق محمد وآل محمد* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي للدموع إحساس مرااااااااااحب* 




> *تولد الـإبدآع من تحت أنآملك الطآهرة ،.*
> *ليس بـ الج ـديد ،.*
> *إنمآ يُبهرنآ إزدهآره بين يديك ،.*
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 * لك خالص التحيات* 

*فمان الباري*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
يسلموا اخي على الجزء 
طلع حسين والله قدها وقدود وعرف يخوف الجبان ابو عمران  
وابو حسين انشاء الله يطلع من المستشفى وما عليه الا العافيه 
والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
بانتظار الجديد 
دمت بخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

زيين يسوي حسين في ابو عمران...
الله يهدي الجميع يارب العالمين

خيي ابو زين ...
ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـــ
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام...

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مع إني قريت المقطع الاول بس لكن  باين على القصة انها حلوووة 

إن شاء الله اذا جت الاجازة أفضى لها 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلموا على هالجزء الرائع
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

البااارت ماشاء الله روووعة ...

ان شاء الله بس أبو عمران يحط هالكلام حلقة في وذنه .....


ويعتبر من اللي صار...>>مااظن احسه يبغى ينفذ الكلام بس عشان لاينقلب عليه الموضوع ...مو لله ..


تسلم الأيادي اخوي ع البااارت المميز ...

ويعطيك العافية يااارب

لازلنا نرقب كل جديد موفق لكم 


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ابوزين يعطيك مليوون عافية 
بصراحة البارت رووووعة 
وهذا ابو عمران انشا الله يحط كلام حسين ع باله ويهون عن هالخرابيط 
وانشا الله زهراء وحسين يلاقوو حل لمشكلتهم بسرعة لا ينفذ تهديده هالعلة عبداااو 
مشا الله عليه محمود عجبني ما تسرع في قرار غلط .. ومرته والله طلعت خوش مرة كان زين كل النسوان زيها هي و زهراء 
>>> خلاص بلا هذرة زايدة 

مرة ثانية يسلمووو يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ابو زين ويننننك...؟*
*عسى ماشر خييي*
*ان شاءالله مافيك الا الخير يااارب*

*وكل عام وانت بالف خيـــــــــــر وصحه وسلامه*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح...*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام..*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك خيي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*ودخلت فاطمه في هاللحظة وفي نفس الوقت طلع محمود وحسين .......الى الكفتيريا

محمود :- هاه كيف الحال ابو ازهر

حسين:- الحمد لله ، خير ونعمه من الله 

محمود :- والوالد متى بيطلعوه ان شاء الله 

حسين:- بعد شوي با اكلم الدكتور وبا أسأله 

محمود :- لا ويش بعد شوي الحين نروح اله في طريقنا 

حسين:- الحين الحين مو مشكله 

وراحوا للدكتور في العيادة وسأله حسين عن وضع ابوه وطمنه الدكتور عن ابو حسين واحتمال اليوم العصر 

يطلع او بالكثير بكره الصباح يعتمد على نتيجة آخر تحليل 

محمود :- يعني يا دكتور ما فيه عليه باس ان شاء الله 

الدكتور:- لا ما فيش مشكله يا ابني بس لازم الحجي يتبع نظاك غدائي معين ويخفف الدهون شويه يعني 

ويكتر من اكل السمك 

محمود :- ايه يا دكتور السمك احسن اكله في الدنيا عاد 

حسين:- ايه وخصوصاً اذا كانت يا كتور من صيدك او صيد بعض الناس ههههههه

الدكتور:- وانتو هنا عندكوم السمك على أفا من يشيل مش متل الرياض ولا غيرها كمان

محمود :- يعني تحب السمك انت دكتور 

الدكتور :- الله ، هو فيه حد مبيحبش السمك .....دا السمك احسن حاجه في الدنيا 

حسين:- اي والله هذا الشي الوحيد اللي ما استمل منه 

محمود :- تخيل يا دكتور مره نشوي سمك مع أذان الصبح هههههه

الدكتور :- الله ، وانتوا تاكلوا يعني في اي وئت ولا يهمكوا هاه

حسين:- خلاص يا دكتور بس يطلع الوالد نعزمك على اكلة سمك من اللي يحبها قلبك ان شاء الله 

الدكتور:- ان شاء الله الوالد يطلع بصحه وسلامه 

محمود :- خير يا دكتور يالله مع السلامه 

حسين:- وبنمر عليك اليوم علشان نشوف الوضع هاه

الدكتور:- ما فيش مشكله ان شاء الله

وراحوا جهة الكافتيريا وطلبوا ليهم كابتشينو وجلسوا في زاوية بعيده شوي عن الزحمه 

محمود :- هاه ابو ازهر ، ويش صار وياك على الموضوع 

حسين:- انا اللي اسألك عن الموضوع انت ويش رايك

محمود :- والله يا خوك الموضوع يمبى له تفكير قوي وحسبة مهي سهله يعني 

حسين:- اي والله ما ادري من وينه طلعت لينا هالسالفه يا خوك

محمود :- يالله ، اهم شي الواحد يفكر مزبوط علشان يطلع بنتيجة 

حسين:- وانت ويش رايك يا خوك؟؟

محمود :- اول شي با اقول لك ان فاطمه عرفت بالسالفه هاه

حسين:- ويش كان موقفها من هالشي 

محمود :- ابد ما فيه مشكله وياها ، اخذت الموضوع بثقة كامله فيني

حسين:- وهذا خبر ممتاز يعني نقدر نتحرك براحتنا يا خوك والله كنت حامل هم هالشي بعد

محمود :- افا عليك يا خوك بس ، هذي فاطمه ........أم حسين ..لو زهراء 

حسين:- ويشهوه ...ام حسين لو زهراء وشو ذي بعد

محمود :- أبشرك فاطمه حامل يا خوك

حسين:- على البركه على البركه يا خوك 

محمود :- الله يبارك فيك ويسلمك ان شاء الله

حسين:- انتبه ليها مو تزعلها عاد 

محمود :- افا على غيرك بس افا ، انا ازعل فاطمه وهي اللي تحملت بسببي كل شي واللي انت عرفه 

حسين:- خلاص يا خوك لا تذكر حالك بالماضي له ، انت ما تنسى ابد 

محمود :- خلاص يا خوك نسينا والله نسينا 

حسين:- والحين ويش الحل ويش نسوي ويا هالحقير 

محمود :- هذا يا خوك واللي مفل هالنوعية لازم نتخرس وياه ونمشي وياه خطوه بخطوه 

حسين:- اي والله ، انا فكرت اننا نستدرجه شوي شوي وتالي نضرب ضربه وحده فيه 

محمود :- لا لا يا خوك هذا اكيد محتاط لكل شي بس عندي راي فاني يا خوك 

حسين:- قول رايك يا خوك

محمود :- رايي انا نخليه اول شي يعترف باللي سواه وانه هوه اللي صور هالشي واهم شي يذكر اسمه 

في الموضوع علشان نعرف راسه من كرياسه

حسين:- اي والله هذي فاتتني وفاتني أسأل زهراء بعد عنه واذا كانت تعرف على الأقل شي عن موضوعه 

محمود :- بس المشكله اننا ما نمبى نعرض خيتي زهراء للإحرج ففكرت بشي 

حسين:- اي والله ما بقدر اخليها تتكلم وياه وهذا من المستحيلات

محمود :- ولا يهمك يا خوك انت ناسي اني فني الكترونيات وعندي اختراع اسمه كمبيوتر

حسين:- ايه ويش بيصير يعني

محمود :- كلها برنامج تغيير اصوات ونسوي له مقلب ، في البدايه على المسنجر وتالي نوصل له بالمايك 

حسين:- بس يمكن ما يعرف للكمبيوتر .

محمود :- اللي زي هذا ما اعتقد انه ما يعرف للكمبيوتر 

حسين:- وبعدين يعني .

محمود :- نخليه يعترف انه دبلج الموضوع ونوصلها للشرطه ونخليهم يتصرفوا وياه 

حسين:- وهو كذلك وانا عندي واحد في الشرطه بيساعدنا 

محمود :- وهو كذلك ، يكون احسن بعد علشان نكون في السيف سايد ولا نتأذى بعد احنا 

حسين:- خلاص ولا يهمك يا الخوي .

محمود :- انا بعد فكرت في شي فاني 

حسين:- ويشهوه 

محمود :- فكرت اتصل بابوشمّه 

حسين:- ويش لينا به هذا الله يبعدنا عنه وعن اشكاله

محمود :- لا يا خوك فهمت الموضوع غلط انت

حسين:- كيفه يعني

محمود :- با اتصل به وبا اقول له ان الموضوع يخصني وانا اللي متعرض لهالشي وتعرف ان ابو شمه 

يحترمني واجد ويمبى يخدمني بأي شي 

حسين:- ايه بس ما امبى هالشي ينشهر وانت تعرف هالأشكال يمكن يستغل هالشي علشان يبتزنا 

بفلوس وشغلات ما نمباها

محمود :- والله يا خوك ما فكرت في هالشي تصدق

حسين:- ايه خلينا سري مري وبدون شوشره ولا شي يا خوك 

محمود :- ما فيه مشكله بس با اخليه على بالي يمكن نحتاجه في اي وقت 

حسين:- والله براحتك بس اهم شي لا تتورط وياه ولا يمسك عليك ممسك يا خوك

محمود :- ما فيه مشكله ، في البال هالشي 

حسين:- والحين متاه بنبتدي 

محمود :- بعد ما يطلع الوالد بالسلامه 

حسين:- خير ان شاء الله ، وانا هاليومين بعد مشغول شوي ويا اختي ورجلها مسوي وياها مشاكل 

محمود :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، من مشكله الى مشكله يعني

حسين:- ويش نسوي يا خوك ، الظاهر هالإجازة ما خذنها وبتخلص واحنا بس في هالمشاكل 

محمود :- يالله تخلص وتسافر ويا ام ازهر وتفتك من هالديره ومشاكلها 

حسين:- يالله يا كريم ، ويش رايك تسافر ويانا بعد انت

محمود :- وين يا خوك انتون بتسافروا واحنا الموسم توه بيبدي للمعاريس والخطوبات 

حسين:- اي والله نسيت بعد هالشي يا خوك 

محمود :- الله يعيننا 

حسين:- الله المعين 

واتفقوا على انهم يسووا لعبدالله كمين ويطيحوه في اللي سواه ............

ووقف محمود وحسين بعدهوه قاعد ...........

محمود :- يا هلا وسهلا ..........حياك الله 

وطلع حسين في الجهه اللي يتكلم فيها محمود وشاف شخص ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أما مريم وأبوعمران فبعد ما طلعوا من عند أبو حسين في الطريق الى شقتهم .........

مريم:- هاه ويش فيك ما ركبت الى ابويي حتى سلمت عليه

أبو عمران:- عاد أخوش خلاني..إه 

مريم:- ويش فيه اخويي بعد ، هذا اللي تقول خله ينفعني 

أبو عمران:- الا نفعش وضرني 

مريم:- لا ويش عاد ؟؟!!!!!

أبو عمران:- قعد يهدد فيني بس ما سكتت اله ، عطينه عيون الحمراء ما باقي الا هالنتفه يهددني

مريم:- ابو عمران ، أخويي طيب ولا اعتقد انه بيضرك ولا بسوي لك شي بس انت الله يهديك ما 

تعرف تتصرف وياه 

أبو عمران:- اقول أخوش هذا مسوي روحه ما ادري منهوه ، يمبى يفرض سيطرته عليي ويسوي روحه 

قوي عليي يعني..إه

مريم:- ويش قال الك هوه علشان تقول عنه كده 

أبو عمران:- انتين اول شي ويش قايله اله ؟؟

مريم:- انت مو قلت ليي خلي اخوتش ينفعوش ، داهم ابتدوا 

أبو عمران:- خلاص خلاص منه ورايح بتشوفيني غير 

مريم:- ان شاء الله ، والله يا غناتي ما امباك الا تصير احسن واحد 

ومن سمع هالكلمتين وخصوصاً كلمة غناتي ..............

أبو عمران:- ياااااااااااااااه من زمان ما سمعت كلمة غناتي من بوزش 

مريم:- ( واستحت ) واني بعد يا غناتي 

أبو عمران:- لا لا هذي مهي مريم اللي انا اعرفها .....أكيد بادلوا بش في الدختور

مريم:- هذي اني بس انته اللي ما تهتم بي ولا ببناتك ، يعني ويش فيها لو اهتميت ابهم وخليتهم يعيشوا 

مفلات العالم والناس وتحسسهم ان عندهم ابو يخاف عليهم ويداري امورهم 

أبو عمران:- والله يا حبيبتي ، اول شي مانا مقصر عليهم بشي ، بس .......

مريم:- يا ابوعمران انت مقصر واجد وانت تعرف كيفه مقصر 

أبو عمران:- مريم بلا هالكلام ......أنا ويش بإيدي ما سويته ليهم 

مريم:- انت فكر بس ويش اللي سويته ليهم أصلاً

ووصلوا في هاللحظه للشقه ..........

أبو عمران:- انا ..........

مريم:- ما يحتاج تقول شي الحين انت فكر باللي بتقوله وفكر في حياتك كلها 

أبو عمران:- هاه ..........- وكأن واحد راش عليه ماي باااااااااارد على راسه 

ودشت مريم الشقه وبقى ابو عمران في السياره ولا عرف هوه في حلم ولا في علم ....قعد يفكر في 

حياته واسلوب حياته وكيفه يقضي وقته بين العمل اللي ما يسوي فيه شي ، وبين قعدته في القهوه

وحجر تعميره ينطح الفاني ولا يسوي شي بقية يومه ، اما بناته فهوه حتى ما يدري عن دراستهم 

وقرر انه يروح على البحر ......... 

اما مريم فهيه دخلت الشقه وهيه تفكر بعد في امور حياتها وطريقة عيشها واللي قاعده تسويه ويا بناتها 

يعني من سوق لسوق ومن محل لمحل ولا تجيب خبر لبناتها ولا تسوي ليهم شي ، وكأنها ابوهم .

الزمن واهل الزمن وابوهم وامهم كلها تنصب على راس البنات ....زين ويش ذنبهم له 

وجلست على الكنبه تفكر 

أما ابو عمران فهوه بدأ يفكر بجديه في تغيير حالته ، لكن من شب على شيء شاب عليه ، زين ويش فيك

يا ابو عمران ......كل هذا انته بخيل يعني .....هذولا بناتك وهم اللي بيقوموا بك اذا كبرت في العمر 

له .....بس الفلوس حرام ينصرف على حاجات ما اليها داعي ........بس زين انته حتى اللي اله داعي ما 

توفره ليهم .......يعني معقوله حتى ما تدري في اي صف تدرس بتّك .........ولا عباياتهم يعني لهاالدرجة 

يوصل فيك البخل تخليهم يرقعوا حتى في العبايات .......لا لا لازم تتغير يا ابو عمران ..........

بس كيف تتغير وانت من سنين على هالشي ومتعود عليه ؟؟؟.......يالله نروح القهوه ونفكر 

وكأن الله يهيئ لعباده الهداية بأبسط الطرق 

راح ابو عمران للقهوه وجلس وطلب اله راس ويا براد شاي وقعد يشرب في الشاي والشيشه 

وراسه مفتر .......شوي جاء اله صاحبه 

-- ابو عمران كيفك 

أبو عمران :- ................

-- الوووووووه ...أبو عمران ....الوووووه 

أبو عمران :- ......................

-- لا لا هذا مو ابو عمران اللي اعرفه 

أبو عمران :- ......هاه ويش ...ويش صاير 

-- ويش صاير ، ويش اللي ماخذ مخك واللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنى به 

أبو عمران :- وشوه .....انا ...ما ادري ويش صاير 

-- ويش صاير ، انت اللي ويش فيك لا يكون يوم سمعت سالفة ابو السعد صار في نفسك شي

أبو عمران :- ويش فيه ابو السعد بعد ، توه البارحه ويانا ولا فيه شي 

-- يقول لك ابو السعد طلع من هنه على الساعه فنتين الصبح ، وراح بيتهم ونام ولا قعد 

أبو عمران :- يعني ................ مات 

-- لا يمزح هههههههه ، اكيد وداكيه يقول لك ورفته ما يشيلوها بتريلا ، فلوس حطب حطب ،

كل هذا وهوه كل ليله يفلت روحه على واحد منا ، وداكم اللي بيورفوه يتشابقوا من قبل لا يدفنوه الى 

الحين ما هم خالصين .

أبو عمران :- بل بل قبره ما نشف ومن الحين يتشابقوا 

--ويش قايل لك ، الفلوس تعمي لنفوس ، واللي عنده بيزه يمتع روحه بها قبل لا ياخذوها ويلعبوا بها وما احد

رايح من هالدنيا الا بكفن بريال 

أبو عمران :- اي والله صدقت يا خوك

وكأن احد ضربه ضربه على راسه علشان يعود اله مخه وتفكيره الايجابي وعلى طول شغل السياره 

ورجع الشقه وبدون كلام وتفاهم دخل على بناته وحظنهم بقوه وما شافوه الا هوه يصيح ..........

ومستغربين البنات ويا امهم من هالتصرف 

مريم:- ويش فيك يا غناتي 

أبو عمران:- خلاص با اغير سلوكي من اوله لآخره ، وانتين بعد يمبى الش تغيير

مريم:-ان شاء الله يا غناتي

وأخذ ابو عمران البنات وراح وياهم الكورنيش ولعبهم وتالي راح وياهم السوق تالي راح وياهم المكتبة 

ومروافي طريقهم على اللي يفصل عبايات وفصل لكل وحده منهم على عبايتين 

كل هذا ومريم مهي مصدقه اللي صار وكانت تفكر ان هالشي بس علشان يحصل لفلوس من ابوها 

او بس مرحله وتعدي ، وفي الحقيقه هي عندها حق لأن ابو عمران عمره في حياته وياها ما سوى 

هالشي ولا عمره فكر انه يقول ليها كلمه زينه ، يمكن اللي صار وقلب حياة ابو عمران شي كبير ، بس 

ويش عليها هيه من اللي صار ،اهم شي ان رجلها عود ليها من جديد وانه مهتم ببناتها وبحياتهم 

ابو عمران حس براحه نفسية من اللي سواه وبناته تغيروا في هاللحظات اللي قضوها ويا ابوهم ولاول مره 

في حياتهم ، تغيير قلب الموازين كلها وسبحان مغير الاحوال 

بس طبع واحد ما قدر يغيره ابو عمران وهو شرب الشيشه والروحه للقهوه ، ومريم تفكر انها تسحبه ليها 

.......ما عليه يوم الي تغير ابو عمران هالشكل ما يهم القهوه .....بس اخاف انها تجره يعود لطبعه .....لكن 

بعد اللي قلبه وغيره بالشكل ما اعتقد انه بيرجع لطبعه .....خلاص بلا تفكير كفير ......احمدي ربش انه

صار كده .... يالله الحين نامي ...بس كيفه انام واني ما فكرت بروحي ولا فكرت اني اغير روحي ....بس 

ويش فيي اني ...ما فيي الا العافيه .......ولا ناقصني شي ...خليني استمتع بروحي شوي واهتم 

بها .........ونامت مريم وهي تحلم بحاجات واااجد 


>>>>>يتبع قريباً جداً ان شاء الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أول دمعه مراحب*




> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> يسلموا اخي على الجزء 
> *  ربي يسلمك خيتي* 
> طلع حسين والله قدها وقدود وعرف يخوف الجبان ابو عمران 
> وابو حسين انشاء الله يطلع من المستشفى وما عليه الا العافيه 
> والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه 
> بانتظار الجديد 
> ...





* الله يسلمك ويعافيك* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب*




> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> زيين يسوي حسين في ابو عمران...
> الله يهدي الجميع يارب العالمين
> 
> خيي ابو زين ...
> ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـــ
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> ...



 * ويقضي حوائجك ويوفقك بحق هذه الليلة المباركة* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي سمائك حلمي مرحبتين*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> مع إني قريت المقطع الاول بس لكن باين على القصة انها حلوووة 
> 
> إن شاء الله اذا جت الاجازة أفضى لها 
> 
> موفق لكل خير



*  ان شاء الله تكوني من المتابعين* 

*ونتشرف بتواجدك خيتي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*




> يسلموا على هالجزء الرائع
> 
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه





*  ربي يسلمك ويعافيك* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> *  وارحمنا بهم يا كريم*
> البااارت ماشاء الله روووعة ...
> * بتواجدكم خيتي ومتابعتكم* 
> ان شاء الله بس أبو عمران يحط هالكلام حلقة في وذنه .....
> ويعتبر من اللي صار...>>مااظن احسه يبغى ينفذ الكلام بس عشان لاينقلب عليه الموضوع ...مو لله ..
> تسلم الأيادي اخوي ع البااارت المميز ...
> 
> ...



 * حضور رائع ومميز خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي المميزة مرحبتين*




> يسلمووو ابوزين يعطيك مليوون عافية 
> بصراحة البارت رووووعة
> * الله يسلمك خيتي* 
> *وبتواجدكم يصير روعه خيتي*  
> وهذا ابو عمران انشا الله يحط كلام حسين ع باله ويهون عن هالخرابيط 
> وانشا الله زهراء وحسين يلاقوو حل لمشكلتهم بسرعة لا ينفذ تهديده هالعلة عبداااو 
> *  اي والله عبدالله وأشكاله* 
> مشا الله عليه محمود عجبني ما تسرع في قرار غلط .. ومرته والله طلعت خوش مرة كان زين كل النسوان زيها هي و زهراء 
> >>> خلاص بلا هذرة زايدة 
> ...



 * الله يسلمك ويعافيك*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* أهلين خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه*




> *ابو زين ويننننك...؟*
> *عسى ماشر خييي*
> *ان شاءالله مافيك الا الخير يااارب*
> *  ما فيه الا الخير خيتي* 
> *وآسفين على التأخير* 
> 
> *وكل عام وانت بالف خيـــــــــــر وصحه وسلامه*
> *موفق لكل خير وصلاح...*
> *حوائج مقضيه بحق فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام..*
> *لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك خيي*



*  كل لعام وانتم بالف خير وصحة وسلامة* 
*ان شاء الله* 
*اللهم بحق هذه الليلة ومن ولد فيها* 
*اقض حوائج المحتاجين وأد عن المدينين* 
*وارحم والدينا ووالديكم بحق من هم النور* 
*محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*

*وعلشانكم اليوم الجزء الثاني بعد قليل* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*محمود :- يا هلا وسهلا ..........حياك الله 

وطلع حسين في الجهه اللي يتكلم فيها محمود وشاف شخص عليه لباس الدكاتره مقبل عليهم 

واستغرب منه ...........شكله معروف بس بهاللبس ما اعتقد انه اللي في بالي 

محمود :- يا هلا وسهلين ، حيا الله من جانا 

= حياك الله ومرحبتين 

محمود:- اعرفك على ...........

= ما يحتاج با اخليه يتذكرني .

محمود:- ...هاه ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسين:- حياك الله ، انا بصراحه مشكك فيك ، اعرفك ولا ما اعرفك 

محمود:- انتون الحين استريحوا بلا هالوقفه ، ويش تشرب دكتور ...ابو ازهر خلصنا منه ههههههههه

= اي شي بس بدون سكر 

محمود :- كبرت يا دكتور خلاص ...بدون سكر 

= ههههه ويش نسوي ..لا بس انا مسوي حميه خفيفه والمشروب الحار اشربه بدون سكر خصوصاً اني 

سهران البارحه 

حسين :- الحين شكي في محله لو ؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمود:- قول وتوقع منهو هذا ؟؟

حسين :- يالله عاد بلا لعبه عليي ...انت ....لا لا ...مو معقوله .......انت احمدوه السمسمه 

د أحمد:- ايه ........السمسمه ......ولا نسيتها هالعيّاره 

حسين :- تصدق نسيت كل شي ...بس انت بالذات في بالي من زمان ويوم جت الايام في الايام نسيت كل شي ، بس بصراحه وبدون احراج ...

د احمد:- خذ راحتك على الآخر .

حسين:- يوم شفت مشيتك وانته جاي قلت في نفسي هذي مشية السمسمه 

د احمد:- هههههههههه وانا يوم شفتك قلت هذا حسنوه ما يصير غيره بهالوقفه .....

وجاء محمود بالكافي الى د أحمد ....

محمود:- تفضل يالسمسمه ...اوه يا د احمد ههههههههه

د أحمد:- غربل الله ابليسك يا الحمدي 

حسين:- والله كل شي جاء على بالي الا اني اشوفك في هالمحل 

د أحمد:- يعني توقعت تشوفني في ورشة سيارات ، في ورشة حداده صح

حسين:- بصراحه ...إيه ........لأنك من يوم وانت ويانا في المتوسط وانته ما همك الا هالحاجات 

محمود:- تتذكر يوم اللي جاب لينا ذاك الجهاز ما ادري ويش مسوي فيه 

حسين:- يوم يقول له استاذ الرسم ..إيه دا يا ابني انته خريج دبلوم صنايع ....دا عندكوم في السعودية 

ممنوع العمل ده 

د أحمد:- ههههههه وباقه من عندي وليومك ما شفت رقعة وجهه

محمود :- بس اي ابو ازهر احمدوه يعجبك والله 

حسين :- وين دنياك الحين ، ودكتور في ويش انت الحين

د أحمد:- الحين دكتور اعصاب ومخ 

حسين:- يعني بعدك في شغلات التركيب والفك ههههههههه

د أحمد:- هههههه اي والله 

محمود :- يا ابو ازهر د احمد بصراحه ما قصر ويايي 

حسين:- يعني كيف 

د أحمد :- خلاص يا محمود ما سويت الا الواجب انا يا خوك ، ولو انت منت عزيز ما سويت الك هالشي 

حسين:- ويش سوى الك ؟؟

محمود:- هذا يا طويل العمر تعرف انا من اول ما خليت شي الا جربته ، فيه يوم اسود جربت اشم البوتكس 

ومن اخذت اول شمه الا راسي داااااااااير ولا شفت شي ، وطحت في محلي ، واللي ويايي ما شفت 

منهم احد ، وفلتوني ولاد الـ......... على باب بيتنا ، وما اوتعيت الا في المستشفى وعند ابو حميد 

وحلف حِلف ما ياخذ ولا قرش وكله على حسابه ، اول شي هو ما عرفني بس يوم قرأ الإسم ما قصر ويايي 

وزياده بعد 

حسين :- ولاويش غبيت عليي بعد انت 

محمود :- انا بعدني ما شفتك ولا قابلتك يا خوك 

حسين :- اها يعني من زمان تعرفه .

محمود :- تقدر تقول ، بس يوم اعرفه هوه بعدهوه متدرب والحين ما شاء الله عليه 

د أحمد :- يا خوك قلت الك ما سويت الا الواجب يا خوك 

محمود :- الا ازيد من الواجب يا خوك 

حسين :- اجل ويش رايك اليوم تتغدى ويانا بعد 

د أحمد:- والله يا خوك انا اسلم عملي الساعه فنتين 

حسين:- كويس يعني توه الغداء بينحط ، يالله اجل لا تتأخر 

د أحمد:- ما نمبى نفقل عليكم 

حسين :- لا فقاله ولا شي ، وبعد اذا تقدر تجيب مرتك ....اذا كنت معرس هههههههه

د أحمد :- الله يرحمها ان شاء الله 

حسين :- هااااه ...آسف يا خوك آسف 

د أحمد :- لا يا خوك هذا امر الله ، انا عرست وعندي اسراء بنوته حلوه على امها الله يرحمها 

حسين :- ووين هيه الحين 

د أحمد:- الحين ويا امي قاعده

حسين:- الله يخليها لك ان شاء الله ويصبر قليبك يا خوك هذي الدنيا 

د أحمد:- الله يرحمها ويهدي خالها ان شاء الله 

حسين:- بعد هذا ويش فيه 

د أحمد:- سلامتك يا خوك

محمود :- اقول خلوا السوالف لبعدين ، الحين يالله بلا كلام زايد 

حسين:- خلاص اجل يا خوك بس تجي نسولف على راحتنا ، ولا تنسى اسراء تجيبها وياك والوالده بعد 

د أحمد :- اسراء ايه بس الوالده ما اعتقد 

حسين :- لا ويش نتشرف بها يا خوك وتعرف الاهل 

د أحمد :- الوالده يا خوك تروح العزيه ، تعرف تجهز اغراض العزية لامن تجي الملايه وما ترجع

الا ويا اذان المغرب 

حسين :- خلاص اجل نحارسك على الساعه فنتين ونص 

د أحمد :- وهو كذلك 

وافترقوا على امل اللقاء على الغداء 

حسين :- ايه يا محمود هذي الدنيا وهذي سوالفها

محمود :- اهل هالدنيا هم سوالفها يا خوك 

حسين :- ولا من اللي يصدق ان السمسمه يصير دختور 

محمود :- الله يوفقه ان شاء الله يا خوك 

حسين :- ويوفق الجميع 

محمود :- والحين ويش بتسوي 

حسين :- با اعود للدكتور وبا اشوفه ويش سوى لنتيجة الوالد 

محمود :- يالله اجل نروح 

وراحوا للدكتور علشان يسألوه عن نتيجة التحليل 


في جانب آخر هناك من لا يهدأ له بال منذ ان وضع الكرتون أمام شقة زهراء وحسين ، نعم هو عبدالله الي 

قاعد يفكر ويحسب ويضرب ويجمع ، ما ليي الا اكتب ليها رساله واحط فيها رقم جوال علشان تتصل ليي له 

بس يمبى ليي اخذ ليي رقم بدون اسم علشان هالسالفه 

وكتب رساله ........

-- شوفي يا زهراء انا ما با انتظر واجد ، يعني تمبي تخليني اعصب وانفذ تهديدي .....ولا بتنفذي الا با اقوله لش ....هذا رقم جوالي علشان اتفاهم وياش ----

ويش اسوي الحين ؟؟ ايه اروح اشوف متاه يطلع هذا من شقته وتبقى هيه لحالها علشان توصل ليها 

الرساله وتخاف وتتصل 

ومن الساعه وحده وقف عبدالله عند مكانه المعتاد ، وانتظر وانتظر .............حتى الساعه فنتين 

عبدالله :- يعني ويش ما فهي فايده يعني ..إه ، لا ما اعتقد ما فهي فايده ....زين انت اقعد تحملت ساعه 

ما تتحمل ساع فانيه له .......اليوم لازماوصل الرساله ليها بأي شكل 

لكن .............هااااااااااااااه ............من هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

>>> يتبع 
*

----------


## king of love

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكوور على الجزء الرائع
ننتظر الجديد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*جزء رووووووووووووعه بجد*
*الاحادث واااايد حلـــوه...*

*خيي ابو زين*
*الله يرفع قدرك عند الله واهل البيت يااارب*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك خييي*
*دمت بصحه جيده...*

----------


## ام فراس

*ماشاء الله* 
*عندك قلم راااائع جدا عجبتني القصة وااااااجد*
*واضريت اني اسجل بالمنتدى <<وانا عندي اختبارات عشان اشكرك* 
*واتمنى لك المزيد من الرقي وتعطينا من افكارك الحلوة<<انا عندي اختبارات*
*لاتنسى تكملة الاجزااء مهمه*
*يعطيك ربي الف عااافية*

----------


## Habit Roman

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو زين

ابدعت اخي الكريم تسلم اناملك التي تخط هالقصص الحلوه

ننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر
لاتطول علينا اخي 

تحياتي لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 

ماشاء الله في هالبارتين صارت أحداث واااجد .. 

أحس إن المشكلة بدأت تنفك عُقدها شوي...وإن شاء الله خير ياارب.. 



سُبحان مُغير الأحوال...أبو عمران يتغيييير؟!! ...سبحان من يغير ولايتغير...
 

بس إن شاء الله يدوم مثل كذا..>>>تشك ..


بس مريم مااعتقد تتغير.......!! 

سلم قلمكم والقرطاس... 
وسلم فكركم العمييق... 
على هذا البارت الموفق جداً.. 
بانتظار كل جديد..مع تمنياتنا لكم بدوام التوفيق والنجاح.. 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
يسلموا أخي ابو زين على الجزئين مررررررررررررره رووووووووووووووووعه 
و الله يكملها وي مريم وابو عمران ويهديهم على هالبنات والله كانو كاسرين خاطري
و السمسمه >>> اوه قصدي الدكتور أحمد بعد عور قلبي عليه شكله وراه سالفه بعد
 وبته اسراء حبيتها عفر  :amuse: 
وانشاء الله حسين ومحمود ينجحو في الخطه الي مسوينها الى عبود ويفكونه منه 
بانتظار الجزء الجديد 
وموفق دائماً الى كل خير
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

*ومن الساعه وحده وقف عبدالله عند مكانه المعتاد ، وانتظر وانتظر .............حتى الساعه فنتين 

عبدالله :- يعني ويش ما فهي فايده يعني ..إه ، لا ما اعتقد ما فهي فايده ....زين انت اقعد تحملت ساعه 

ما تتحمل ساعة فانيه له .......اليوم لازم اوصل الرساله ليها بأي شكل 

لكن .............هااااااااااااااه ............من هذا ؟؟

معقوله يعني الاقي هالانسان هنه ............لا لا مو معقول ..........ويش جيبه هنه بعد هذا 

لا يكون يعرفهم وانا ما ادري .........بس البيت فيه اكفر من شقه يمكن مو ليهم رايح ........بس شكله ما 

يعرف احد ..........هوه حده بيت امه .........رحمش الله يا خيه .......ويش اللي طيحش في هالشكل 

رحتي وما دريتي عن رجلش ويش ماضيه وويش كان .......... ايييييييه زمن اغبر ..........وانا ويش عليي 

منه ....رايح ليهم لا رايح لغيرهم ..........انا امبى اوصل لزهراء غناتي وعشقي القديم ....واللي كسرت 

مجاديفي ورفضتني وخلتني هيه وابوها وامها بيزه ما اسوى ............يالله احارس هنه وانتظر بعد ويش 

اسوي ......احسن لي من مقابل مرتي وطلباتها اللي ما تخلص ........اففففففففف لامتى با احارس بعد 

انا ............واله يا عبودوه حارس لو لآذان المغرب مالك روحه محل فاني ابد

وظل عبداله ينتظر في مكانه .........................ودخل ...د أحمد البناية .....والى شقة حسين 

د احمد هو زوج اخت عبدالله ، وعبدالله هو خال اسراء ......توفيت اخته وهي تلد بإسراء وأوصت

د أحمد بها خير .....وأن يبتعد ان عبدالله ومشاكله ........لأنها تعرفه خير المعرفه وتعرف مطالباته 

ومشاكله .....وبالفعل ابتعد د احمد عن عبدالله قدر المستطاع ....وعبدالله يحاول ان يأخذ الوضاية على 

إسراء بكل طريقة ....مو محبة في البنية .....ال طمع في فلوس ابوها .........وكسب د احمد القضية 

وزاد الحقد عند عبدالله وسيطر عليه ...............حتى وصل به الى الحضيض 


محمود وحسين راحوا للدكتور ...وبشرهم الدكتور بأن ابو حسين يقدر يطلع في نفس اليوم وأعطى حسين 

أوراق علشان يوقع عليها ويخلص الأمور الماليه والإدارية للخروج ..........بس ما خبّر أمه بأن ابوه بيطلع 

راجح للغرفه وبقى محمود برا 

حسين :- ويش أم حسين نروح...أُه 

أم حسين :- ويش بيدي يا ولدي نروح بعد ويش ، ولو ان قلبي ما يطاوعني بس يالله ، وبشرط 

حسين :- انتين تآمر أمر يا أم حسين 

أم حسين :- نخلص من الغداء ونعود لأبوك على طول 

حسين:- ما فيه مشكله ، يا نرجع لأبويي يا نجيب أبويي الينا ههههههههه

أم حسين :- شان زين يا ولدي ، شان أقرأ مولد النبي علشان طلعت ابوك 

حسين:- ان شاء الله بتقريه 

أم حسين :-يالله يا كريم 

حسين:- ياله أجل الحين خلينا نروح لا نتأخر عن الجماعه 

أم حسين :- يالله يا ابو حسين مع السلامة 

أبو حسين :- بالسلامة 

حسين:- يالله عاد لا تتدلع يا ابوي حسين هههههههه

أبو حسين :- ههههههه لازم نتدلع شويه له ، مو من حقي 

أم حسين :- الا من حقك ونص هههههههههه

وطلع حسين ويا امه ومر على محمود وغمز اله بعيونه ، ومشى بدون ما يكلمه ، ويوم ركب حسين وأمه 

المصعد راحد محمود لأبو حسين وقال اله ان عنده خروج اليوم بس حسين يمبى يسوي لأمه مفاجأة 

وإن هوه اللي بيوصله 

أبو حسين :- ما يهون حسين عن هالسوالف ابد ، بنتعبك ويانا يا ولدي 

محمود :- لا لاتعب ولا حاجه يا عمي ، هذا شرف ليي يا عمي 

أبو حسين :- الله يعزك يا ولدي ويسلمك لحبايبك ان شاء الله 

محمود :- الله يقويك ويسلمك يا عمي ، الحين وينهيه اغراضك علشان انزلها وارجع الك 

أبو حسين :- خليهم ينزلوها المستشفى لا تتعب حالك ، الحين اقول ليهم يجوا 

محمود :- انافي الخدمة يا عمي ، انت بس خليك ترتاح با الم الأغراض الحين 

أبوحسين :- ايه يا ولدي يا ليت ولادي الباقيين مفلاتك ومفلات طيبتك ، بس وين دانا طحت ولا احد منهم 

فكر يزورني منهم ابد ، شاطرين بس في الاكل والشرب واذا واحد منهم احتاج لحاجه جاء ليي 

يركض يباه يباه 

محمود:- يمكن مشغولين يا عمي 

أبو حسين :- مشغولين بويش ، لا يكون السوق ما تفتح الا بأمرهم وهيهم ، الا قل حيا منهم 

وسكت محمود وشغل روحه بلم الأغراض علشان لا يسرتسل ابو حسين ويتعب من هالسالفه وهوه يعرف 

ان اخوة حسين ما يجيبوا خبر ابوهم وانهم يتمنوا انه يموت علشان يورثوه ، ولو الود ودهم كان حجروا عليه 

فهم يعتبرونه بنك كتحرك ينتظرون أن يصبحوا هم مجلس إدارته ، وهم يدروا انهم لو سووا أي حركة ففي 

لمحة عين يطير عليهم كل شي ، فأبو حسين يعرف إنه ما سكنهم من الإيد اللي تعورهم .

حسين وصل للبيت وأخذ معاه فاطمة وأمه ، ومر السوق وأخذ كم حاجه بعد لزوم الغداء .......

وقعد يساعد زهراء في تجهيز الغداء وفاطمة تساعدها داخل المطبخ ............

بعد فترة وصل د أحمد .......وجلس وياه حسين في المجلس وراحت أم حسين اليهم في المطبخ تشرف 

على الطبخ وتتكلم وياهم ...........وشوي قعدت ويا أزهر وإسراء 

د أحمد:- ما شاء الله عليك يا حسين ، خوش شقه مكان وترتيب يا خوك 

حسين :- الله يسلمك يا خوك ويعافيك 

د أحمد:-هاه شحوالك يا خوك وأحوال شغلك وكل شي 

حسين :- الحمد لله رب العالمين ، كله بفضل الله تمام 

د أحمد:- ونعم بالله

حسين :- انت خبرني عنك وعن شغلك وعن حياتك كلها يا خوك

د أحمد:- انا ابد يا خوك ، بعد ما خلصت متوسط طلعت ويا الوالد البحرين وكملت دراستي هناك الثانوية 

وانتبهت لروحي وخلت بتقدير ممتاز وقررت اتحدى نفسي ودرست طب وتخرجت ودانا رجعت السعودية 

والحمد لله توظفت 

حسين :- ما عليه ويش سالفة بنتك ، واذا فيها احراج لا تكمل

د أحمد:- لا لا ما فيه احراج ولا شي ، انا يا طويل العمر والسلامة عرست وتوفقت في مرتي الله يرحمها 

وفي يوم الولادة المره مسكت ايدي وكأنها توصي وقالت لي لا تترك اسراء الى اخويي .......لا تترك اسراء 

الى اخويي .........لا تترك اسراء الى اخويي ولو كلفك هذا حياتك 

حسين :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

د أحمد :- ودخلت غرفة الولادة.......وسمعت صوت إسراء لأول مره وفي نفس الوقت خفت صوت أمها 

..........ونزلت دمعه من عيون د أحمد بلا شعور منه 

حسين:- خلاص يا خوك لا تعود الذكريات القديمه ، الله يرحمها حاسة باللي بيصير ليها 

د أحمد:- اي والله يا خوك ، ولو ما انته عزيز ما قلت الك هالشي ابد ، بس هذا اللي صار وكأنها حاسة بأن 

اخوها راح يسبب ليها مشاكل ليها اول ما ليها آخر ، ودانا مفل ما تشوف من البيت للعمل ومن العمل لبتي 

وأمي وما أحد ليي غيرهم في هالدنيا

حسين :- الله يوفقك ويسلم لك بتك وامك الله يحفظهم الك ان شاء الله

د أحمد:- الله يسلمك يا رب 

حسين :- لو ما انت عزيز عليي وكان يهمني امرك ما سألت عنك يا خوك بس الجيره تفرض على الواحد 

هالشي وغير الجيره المعزة ، فيه ناس ما انساهم ولا با انساهم من حياتي فليهم فصول مهمة في حياتي 

ما انساها وانت واحد منهم يا خوك


د أحمد:- الله يسلمك ويعزك يا رب 

وفي هاللحظه دخل محمود وياه أبو حسين وقبل هذا اتصل على حسين وخبره بوقت وصولهم ، وقام 

حسين وراح للصالة وشاف امه هناك ويا اسراء وأزهر 

حسين :- يماه ويش صار على الغداء 

أم حسين :- ما ادري يا ولدي با اقوم الحين اشوف ويش صار

حسين :- ايه علشان ما نتأخر على الجماعه قريب بتوصلالفلاف وللحين ما تغدينا 

أم حسين:- يا والله ، ياليت يا ولدي ابوك هنه ويانا كان بيستانس والله

حسين :- يفرج الله يماه يفرج الله 

أم حسين :- عساه خير يا ولدي 

وراحت ام حسين للمطبخ وقام حسين ودخل ابو حسين للصاله ووصى مرته على الجوال تخلي فاطمه تقعد في االمطبخ علشان تكمل المفاجأة

حسين :- يا الله يباه خليك هنه ومن تهل امي تعرف انت ويش يصير عاد

أبو حسين:- ما يهمك يا ولدي اعرف كيفه اتصرف ويا امك 

حسين :-على بركة الله

وطلع حسين من الصاله واتصل لمرته ...خلي امي تروح الصاله وصلت المفاجأة ن وبالفعل طلعت أم حسين 

من المطبخ وهي رايحه الصالة شافت شي غريب ...لمبات الصالة مطفية ........ومن ولعت اللمبات الا ابو 

حسين متربع على الكنبة ...........

أم حسين :- يا علي يا علي ، هذا علم ولاّ حلم .........يااااااااااااعلي ....

........وركضت الى ابو حسين وحضنته بلا شعور 

وطلع حسين من الصاله وخلاهم براحتهم ...........وراح لمحمود ود أحمد

كل هذا صاير في الشقه لكن برا الشقة عبدالله يأمل انه يوصل للي يمباه ............ وشتان بين ما يحدث 

داخل وخارج الشقة 

>>>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكوووووووووووور



*خيي king of love حياك الله*

*مرحبتين في متصفحي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكوور على الجزء الرائع
> ننتظر الجديد



 * خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*

*تواجدكم هو الرائع خيتي*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة مراحب*




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> *جزء رووووووووووووعه بجد*
> *الاحادث واااايد حلـــوه...*
> 
> * تواجدك خيتي هو الروعه* 
> *خيي ابو زين*
> *الله يرفع قدرك عند الله واهل البيت يااارب*
> ...



 * الله يقضي حوائج المحتاجين ويوفق كل ذي حاجه* 
*من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة* 
*بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أم فراس مراحب*




> *ماشاء الله* 
> *عندك قلم راااائع جدا عجبتني القصة وااااااجد*
> * شرفني تواجدك خيتي* 
> *واضريت اني اسجل بالمنتدى <<وانا عندي اختبارات عشان اشكرك*
> * كسبنا ان شاء الله حضورك في الشبكة* 
> *الله يوفقك في إختباراتك*  
> *واتمنى لك المزيد من الرقي وتعطينا من افكارك الحلوة<<انا عندي اختبارات*
> *لاتنسى تكملة الاجزااء مهمه*
> * الله يوفقك وتنجحي بمعدل منتاااااااز يارب* 
> *يعطيك ربي الف عااافية*



 * الله يعافيك ويسلمك* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي مراحب*




> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ابو زين
> * الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي*
> ابدعت اخي الكريم تسلم اناملك التي تخط هالقصص الحلوه
> ننتظر جديدك بفارغ الصبر
> لاتطول علينا اخي 
> تحياتي لك



* تواجدكم خيتي شرفني* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> * وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> ماشاء الله في هالبارتين صارت أحداث واااجد ..
> * وفي البارت اليديد بعد ان شاء الله*
> أحس إن المشكلة بدأت تنفك عُقدها شوي...وإن شاء الله خير ياارب..
> * لالا خيتي ...بتتعقد اكفر* 
> سُبحان مُغير الأحوال...أبو عمران يتغيييير؟!! ...سبحان من يغير ولايتغير...
> * ابو عمران بتصير له احداث ما تسر* 
> ...






* شرفني حضورك ومتابعتك خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أول دمعه مرحبتين* 




> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> يسلموا أخي ابو زين على الجزئين مررررررررررررره رووووووووووووووووعه
> *  الله يسلمك خيتي بتواجدكم الروعه خيتي*  
> و الله يكملها وي مريم وابو عمران ويهديهم على هالبنات والله كانو كاسرين خاطري
> * البنات من كل صوب مهضوم حقهم* 
> و السمسمه >>> اوه قصدي الدكتور أحمد بعد عور قلبي عليه شكله وراه سالفه بعد
> وبته اسراء حبيتها عفر 
> ...





* خالص تحياتي وتقديري للحضور الكريم*
*فمان الله*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
وي كنت متوقعه انا عبوديعرف الشخص الي جاي وانه يقصد أحمد
لا وطلع زوج اخته بعد  :notrust: 
بس اكيد اسراء مو زي خالها 
اني حبيت لبنيه وما بغير رايي 
وهالعبود وي الكل كريه حتى اخته الله يرحمها تدري عنه  
متى بس نفتك منه ومن فعايله 
والف الف الحمد لله على سلامة ابو حسين  وما عليه شر انشاء الله 
يسلمو اخي على هذه الاحداث الرائعه 
بانتظار البقيه 
دمت بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 

ياعلييييي المُفاجئة مرررة حلوووة .. 
الحمد لله على سلامة أبو حسين ... 
أجل أم حسين عليها توفي نذرها :) سلام الله عليهم سادتي مايخيبوا أحد... 

أخوي البااارت مرررة جناااان .. 
بس لازال هناك مايُعكر صفو معيشتهم ويحيك لهم المشكلات... 
الله يكون بعونهم ياارب 


وهذا الدكتور طلع رجل اخت عبد الله ... 
ماشاء الله على ترابط الأحداث وانسجامها .. 



تسلم أخوي ويسلم فكرك الراااقي.. 
ويعطيك العافية ع البااارت المليئ أحداث مُشوقة ... 

بانتظار كل جديد موفق.. 
موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله...*
*رووووووووووووووووووووعه والله رووووعه الجزء*

*ماشاءالله...*
*بس كسر خاطري د/احمد الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*ياعيني على الفاجاه والحركاااات هههههه*
*الف الحمدلله على السلامه* 
*اخر السوء ان شاءالله عن جميع شعيه امير المؤمنين علي عليها السلام..*

*عبدلله خال اسراء !!!!*
*الله يكفينا وياكم شر اهل الدنيا...*

*خييي ابو زين*
*ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق الانوار المحمديه ...*

*تسلم يمينك ...ويسلم قلمك المميز...*
*دمت بنعمة من الله واهل البيت...*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## واحد فاضي

*كل هذا صاير في الشقه لكن برا الشقة عبدالله يأمل انه يوصل للي يمباه ............ وشتان بين ما يحدث 

داخل وخارج الشقة 

في داخل الشقه .......يسود الحب والوئام 

أبوحسين:- خلاص يا ام حسين يا غناتي قومي ...... 

أم حسين :- ................

أبوحسين:- يا غناتي يا أم حسين ، لا تسوي كده له خلاص دانا وياش يا غناتي

أم حسين :- ...........آه ...آه ماني قادره اصدق انته قدامي 

أبوحسين:- يعني تمبيني اروح المستشفى مره فانيه ..إه

أم حسين :- لا لا يا غناتي ..خطشرعنك وعن حبايبك

أبوحسين:- خلاص له قومي يا غناتي لا تقعدي كده يا غناتي 

أم حسين :- يالله ، خلاص داني قعدت ، بس والله روحي وقلبي كانوا وياك يوم انته في الدختور 

أبوحسين:- عارف يا أم حسين عارف ، وانا بعد ما انام الليل قاعد افكر فيش وفي البيت والاولاد وفي أزهر 

الفصعون الصغيرون

أم حسين :- ايه يا ابو حسين ما فيه مفلات حسين ومرته ، لو في الدنيا عشرة منهم 

أبوحسين:- اكيد بتكون الدنيا بخير ههههه

أم حسين :- اي والله ......

أبوحسين:- يالله أجل خليهم بحطوا الغداء له ، ولا ماتمبينا ناكل 

أم حسين :- الحين الحين تآمر أمر يا غناتي 

أبوحسين:- ايه تراني مره جوعاااان وامبى اكل ليي عيش وسمك وياه راس بصل وبعد عليها دهينه اوووه 

أم حسين :- الحين احط الك اني بإيدي صحن فيه كل اللي تمباه 

أبوحسين:- تتذكري اول ما عرسنا غناتي ، يوم كنا ناكل الصافي ويا عيش ابيض مدهون وياه راس بصل 

أم حسين :- ايه كانت ايام الله يرحمها 

أبوحسين:- تعود يا ام حسين بطيبة اهلها اللي ما تغيروا في عيوني 

أم حسين :- ( استحت وبين عليها ) عاد يالله دحنا شيّبنا 

أبوحسين:- انتين مفل المشخص كلما اعتق زادت قيمته 

ومن الحيا قامت ام حسين وراحت لزهراء وفاطمه المطبخ ، وقالت لزهراء تودي ازهر الى جده 

زهراء :- الحمد لله على السلامه عمي 

أبو حسين :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش حيا الله ام ازهر حيا الله الغالية مرت الغالي 

زهراء :- الله يسلمك يا عمي ويبقيك 

أبو حسين :- وينهوه الفصعون 

زهراء :- الحين با اجيبه 

وراحت وجابت أزهر وعطته جده وقام يلاعبه ويضصحك معاه ، وكأن أزهر فهم وعرف ان جده توه طالع من 

المستشفى ، وطلعت الضحكه منه زي الحلاوه ودخل حسين ويا د احمد الى ابو حسين 

وبعد شوي حطوا الغداء وبين الضحكه والبسمات ..................

اما في الخارج حيث عبدالله قلبه مملوء بالحقد والكراهيه ............

عبدالله ومن طول الإنتظار غفا في السياره وما قعد الا والعرقزاخ من جسمه زخ ، السياره خلص بنزينها 

وانطفت وفي الحر صارت مررررره حاااااااره 

عبدالله :- اوهووووه ، فوق هالجوع دق جموع ، لا عرفنا ويش صار ومن اللي طلع ومن اللي دش وفوق هذا 

عرقات وبعد زيداه ما فيه بنزين ..إه .......ويش هالبلوى ويش هالصمرقع 

ونزل من السياره وأخذ اله غرشه فاضيه وقام يتمشى على الشارع كان يشوف أحد يوصله لأقرب شيشة 

بنزين بس منهوه اللي يمر في هالحزّة .....وواصل المسيره للبنزين 

أما مريم فهي تعيش أسعد أيامها في جميع أيام حياتها ، وأبو عمرن بدأ يعرف الحياة على حقيقتها 

ويعيشها على حقيقتها بعد ، بس لابد لكل بدايه من منغصات ، أحياناً تكون خارجية وأحياناً تكون داخلية 

مريم عندها موضوع الجوال وخالد ........كيف تحل هالموضوعين ؟؟؟ بدأت تفكر 

أبو عمران اللي ينغص عليه انه متدين من عند ناس واجد وبعد حقوق رب العالمين ما طلعهم ولا عرف ويش 

يعني خمس وزكاه اصلاً ، قرر انه يروح للشيخ ويسأله عن كل شي 

أبو عمران :- السلام عليكم شيخنا 

الشيخ :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا باأبو عمران هلأ

أبو عمران :- الله يحييك يا شيخ 

الشيخ :- الله يسلمك ويعافيك 

أبو عمران :- امباك يا شيخ لحاجه 

الشيخ :- تامر امر يا ابوعمرن ، بعد نص ساعه مر عليي البيت 

أبو عمران :- ان شاء الله يا شيخ 

وطلع ابوعمرن من المسجد ولا يزال قلبه يخفق فهو وفي أثناء تواجده في المسجد سمع بعض الكلام من 

هنا وهناك ، كلمات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها كلمات سم للبدن والروح 

- ويش يسوي هذا هنه 

- ويش جايب هالأشكال في المسجد 

-يروح يقعد في القهاوي احسن اله 

- ما باقي الا هل الأشكال تدش المسجد بعد 

- هذا اكيد جاي يطر من الشيخ 

وغيره الكثير الكثير وكأن المسجد حكراً على فئة دون فئة ، وكأنه لا يوجد في العالم من يصلي سواهم 

لكن اصراره وعزيمته على التغيير هي من دفعته الى نسيان كل هذا .

في الموعد المحدد ذهب ابو عمران الى الشيخ في بيتهم .......وبعد أن رحب به الشيخ جلس معه جلسة 

تجلت فيها روح ابو عمران الخيّرة ......

أبو عمران:- والله يا شيخنا انا وانت سيد العارفين انا كنت لاهي عن كل شي في هالدنيا ولاهي عن بيتي واهلي وناسي 

الشيخ:- والله يا ابو عمران انت تعرف بحالك وويش انت تسويه في حالك واهلك وناسك وانا مانا اعرف بك 

بهالشي ، لكن ما نقول الا الله يوفقك في اللي عزمت عليه وانا عارف انك ما جيتني الا لشي في صالحك 

ان شاء الله

أبو عمران:- أنا يا شيخنا جاي الك وامبى ابتدي حياتي من جديد ، يعني امبى انسى الماضي وامبى اعرف 

ديني وامبى اشوف نفسي ويا اهلي 

الشيخ:- يا ابو عمران اللي يمبى الهداية والمعرفه ما يضيع طريقها صح 

أبو عمران:- صدقت والله شيخنا ، وهالزمن ما يخلي احد في حاله ، انا اليوم جاينك شيخنا وامبى ابتدي من 

جديد مفل ما قلت الك ومن البداية امبى اخمس واعرف ويش اللي ليي وويش اللي عليي عند ربي 

الشيخ:- الحين يا ابو عمران اول شي لازم تقرر في نفسك انك تثبت على اللي نويت عليه 

أبو عمران:- والله يا شيخنا انا علشان كده جيتك لأني امبى انسى شي اسمه الماضي نهائياً 

الشيخ:- على بركة الله ، انا اول شي امباه منك انك تجيب ليي دفتر وتكتب ليي فيه كل اللي عندك واحسب الك كم خمسك وانت حر تتصرف فيه مفل ما تمبى تمبى تسلمه لينا نتصرف فيه ولك الحق انك تسألنا ، ولا انته تمبى توديه اي محل فاني براحتك 

أبو عمران:- لا لا شيخنا ما جيتك الا لانك ثقتي وعارف لمنهوه جاي 

الشيخ:- رحم الله والديك يا ابو عمران 

أبو عمران:- انا سجلت كل اللي عندي بالديون وغيرها في هالدفتر 

وأعطاه الدفتر واخذ نظره عليه الشيخ وبعدها قال له ....

الشيخ:- خلاص أجل خليه عندي يومين وان شاء الله ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب 

أبو عمران:- وبعد شيخنا انا ناوي اروح الحج هالسنه وامباك تشير عليي

الشيخ:- ولا يهمك على بركة الله ، انا اروح ويا حملة .......... تمبى تروح ويانا حياك

تمبى حمله فانيه براحتك

أبو عمران:- نرافقك ان شاء الله 

الشيخ:- على بركة الله تعالى 

أبو عمران:- خير يا شيخنا انا أستأذن الحين

الشيخ:- وين يا ابو عمران ، بعدهيه بدري 

أبو عمران:- امبى اروح للبنات الحين نشوف امورهم 

الشيخ:- الله يوفقك ويثبتك يارب

أبو عمران:- رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله كل خير 

الشيخ:- الله يسلمك ويعافيك 

أبو عمران:- فمان الله

الشيخ:- مع السلامه 

وطلع ابو عمران من عند الشيخ وهوه حاس انه توه انولد من جديد ، قلبه ينبض بالحياة ، قلبه ينبض بالحب 

وشغل السياره وطيران على البيت ...........

>>>>يتبع قريباً*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أول دمعه مراحب*




> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
> * وعجل فرجهم وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم* 
> 
> وي كنت متوقعه انا عبوديعرف الشخص الي جاي وانه يقصد أحمد
> لا وطلع زوج اخته بعد 
> *  من محاسن الصدف* 
> بس اكيد اسراء مو زي خالها 
> اني حبيت لبنيه وما بغير رايي
> * لالا إسراء غيييييييير >>مفل جده غير*  
> ...





* خالص تحياتي للحضور الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب* 




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> ياعلييييي المُفاجئة مرررة حلوووة ..
> * حضورك وتواجدك هو الحلو خيتي*
> الحمد لله على سلامة أبو حسين ...
> أجل أم حسين عليها توفي نذرها :) سلام الله عليهم سادتي مايخيبوا أحد...
> 
> ...






* الله يوفقك ويعافيك خيتي*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمة مراحب*




> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااالله...*
> *رووووووووووووووووووووعه والله رووووعه الجزء*
> *ماشاءالله...*
> * بتواجدكم خيتي ومتابعتكم* 
> *يصير أروع* 
> *بس كسر خاطري د/احمد الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
> *ياعيني على الفاجاه والحركاااات هههههه*
> *الف الحمدلله على السلامه* 
> *اخر السوء ان شاءالله عن جميع شعيه امير المؤمنين علي عليها السلام..*
> ...



 * تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري* 
*محفوفة ببركات آل بيت النبوة*
*محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو






* ربي يسلمك خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## أبصرت النور

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافيه خيي على المجهود 
بصراحه قصه رائعه ولأول مره أقرأ قصة من المنتدى 
وخلصت الأجزاء في 3 أيام والحين أنتظر الجديد بفارغ الصبر 
كيف باظل الحين فاضي ما أقرأ واني انتظر من لهافتي بلعت القصه كلها وقعدت 
يالله نقصي خميس وجمعه مع الأهل حق نسهي اشوي ونرجع معاااااااااااااااااااااك 
ويا الحركاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات والمغامرااااااااااااات 
وهذا عبدالله امسوي لروحه شغله بدون مرتب الله يعينه على حاله 
وبصراحه حركة حسين ما حبيتها يوم أفاجئ أمه حرااااااااااام عليه المسكينه لو ماتت من المفاجئة لأنها قوووووووووية 

يسلمووووووووووو في الأنتظا.............ر

----------


## ام فراس

*يعطيك الف عاافية على الجزء الررائع*
*ننتظر التكملة* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يعطيك الله العافيه أخوي على الجزء 
ابو حسين والله صدق كان زين فيه زي حسين وزهراء عشره كان الدنيا بخير 
والله يتممها وي ابو عمران وانشاء الله ما يصير شي ويخترب كل الي يسويه 
مع اني حاسه انه بيصير اليه شي 
وعبود يستاهل الي صار فيه مع انه يستحق اكثر 
الجاي اكثر انشاء الله 
بانتظار تكملة الاحداث 
موفق لكل خير
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد*

*ماشاءالله اكثر من رووووووووووووعه*
*جزء حليووووو بكل معنى الكلمه...*

*الف الحمدلله على السلامه ابو حسين والعائله الكريم...*
*وزين الله سوا في عبدالله...*
*ابوعمران سبحانه مغير الاحوال*
*الله يهدي جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يااارب العلمين...*

*خييي الكريم ابو زين...*
*ربي يعطيك الف صحه وعافيهــ على هيك مجهود*
_سلمت أناملك... قلمك في غايه الجمال ..._
_ وفق الله وسدد على الخير خطاك.. أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق..._
*دمت بكل سلامه...*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ماشاء الله ابو عمران تغير 180 درجه 
وياسبحان الله يغير وماتغير 
بس لاتقول مع هالطلعه وبهالسيارة يصير اله شي 
الله لايقولها خليه يستانس بعمره 
وعبود الله يلعنه وحسبي الله على اشكاله
اللي قلوبهم ميته ومافيهم حس بالمسؤوليه او خوف من رب العالمين 
ماهمهم غير مصلحة انفسهم بس قهر طلع خال اسراء
بس حلو موقف ام حسين وابو حسين مع بعض
ويدل ان الحب عمره مايموت 
يسلموا خيوة ابو زين ع القصه الممتعه

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وطلع ابو عمران من عند الشيخ وهوه حاس انه توه انولد من جديد ، قلبه ينبض بالحياة ، قلبه ينبض بالحب 

وشغل السياره وطيران على البيت ...........

في الجانب الآخر عبدالله بعد أن وصل لمحطة البنزين وعبى الغرشة اللي عنده وقف ينتظر أحد يجي يوصله 

للسياره لأنه من التعب والحر خلاص ما هو قادر يتحرك 

انتظر عشر دقايق ....ربع ساعه ما أحد مر عليه وهو واقف في الشمس وشوي تمر سياره وشوي ما تمر 

واللي يوقفوا يعبوا بنزين مع عوايلهم وما يقدر يقول ليهم وصلوني ...........

ومن التعب والدوخه راح واشترى اله غرشة ماي بارد ورش وجهه بها وطلع مره فانيه في الشمس 

ومن الحراره للبروده للحراره ...........صاده ارهاق وتعب 

- صديق ...صديق ايس فيه انته تأبان 

عبدالله:- لا لا بس دايخ يا صديق شوف لي اي سياره تعبان يا صديق 

- صديق انته قوم سوا سوا ما فيه يقعد تهت شمس بأدين موت انته

عبدالله :- زين اتصل بأي أحد شرطه اسعاف حريقه شوف لي احد يا صديق انا هلكان

- الهين يتصل فيه شرطه 

واتصل العامل في المحطه بالشرطه وحولوه للهلال الأحمر ووصف ليهم المكان بعد اللتيا والتي 

عشر دقايق وهم في المحطه وتجمعوا بعض الناس بوجود الهلال الأحمر ، وحملوا عبدالله للإسعاف 

وودوه المستشفى ..........ضربة شمس 

وقرر الدكتور انه يتنوم .......لأن حرارته ترتفع وتنزل بشكل جنوني ........توصل حد الاربعين وتنزل مره وحده 

وضعه تحت المراقبة لحين تحسن حرارته 

وجلس في الستشفى يومين كاملين حتى ثبتت حالته الصحية وفي اليوم الثالث قرر الدكتور انه اصبح في 

وضع يسمح له بالخروج ، وطلع من المستشفى وراح البيت على طول ونام حتى اليوم التالي 

سيارته بقت في المكان اللي كان واقف فيه ، نوافدها مغلقه والحرارة عاااااالية في هالثلاثة ايام اللي 

قضاها في المستشفى ، واثرت الحرارة على الاجهزة اللي فيها ، الكاميرا من الحرارة اختربت واخترب 

الشريط اللي فيها ، والعلبة اللي مجهزنها بيوصلها لزهراء انعفست من الحرارة بعد ........وكانت ارادة الله 

.....عبدالله بعد ما جلس من النوم بدل ثيابه وطلع على طول وتذكر ان سيارته ما فيها بنزين وأخذ معاه 

غرشة وعباها بنزين برفقة أحد أصحابه وراح للسياره وشاف حالتها لكن كتم الغيض اللي في قلبه حتى 

يصير لوحد ويخرجه .........

في المقابل ابو عمران راح للشيخ علشان يشوف اوضاعه وويش اللي يقرره الشيخ عليه ويرتب هلامر على 

وضعه المعيشي 

أبو عمران:- السلام عليكم شيخنا 

الشيخ :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حياك الله يا ابو عمران 

أبو عمران:- هاه بشر عسى خلص موضوعنا 

الشيخ :- الحمد لله رب العالمين خلص والحمد لله

أبو عمران:- الحمد لله 

الشيخ :- بعد شوي بس اعطيك الدفتر وفيه التفاصيل ان شاء الله 

أبو عمران:- خير ان شاء الله 

وجلس أبو عمران في المسجد ينتظر ان الشيخ يخلص محاضرته ، وكانت المحاضرة تتلخص عن الغيبة وأكل 

لحوم الناس وأيضاً عن أداء حقوق الناس ....وأبو عمران يستمع للمحاضرة وكان لأول مرة يحضر بقلبه وعقله 

وروحه لهكذا محاضرات ، لأنه كان يعتقد بأن الشيوخ همهم بس أخذ الأخماس ومحاضرات فاضيه ما ليها 

داعي للناس ، وكانوا اصحابه اللي يجلس معاهم عندهم بس محرم يحضروا للمجالس الحسينية للبركة 

بس بدون أن يستمعوا حتى للمحاضرات واذا مره حطوا ليهم شريط للدكتور الوائلي عليه الرحمة وجلسوا 

يستمعوا له في البداية ويسحبوا في الكلام لامن يخلص الشيخ وكأن شيء ما كان .

لكن أبو عمران في هالمره كان حاضر القلب والعقل ويستمع ويعي ما كان يقوله الشيخ ، وبعد ان انتهي 

الشيخ من محاضرته وانتهي من بعض الأشخاص اللس يسلموا عليه جلس عند المحراب 

الشيخ :- يا أبو عمران تفضل 

أبو عمران:- ان شاء الله 

وأخذ الدفتر من يد الشيخ ونظر فيه .........

بعد النظر في موجودات الأخ ............ تم الصلح على أن خمسه مبلغ وقدره اربعمائة الف ريال فقط لا غير 

وهي في ذمته حتى الآن 

التوقيع ...الشيخ ............

الشيخ :- هاه يا ابو عمران عرفت ويش اللي عليك واللي لك 

أبو عمران:- ايه شيخنا ، والله يا شيخ كنت أحسب انها اكفر بواجد 

الشيخ :- لا لا يا ابو عمران الخمس هذا هوه ، حبيت تدفعه عندنا براحتك زي ما قلت الك ، حبيت انت 

تتصرف فيه براحتك بعد يعني بتوديه لأي أحد فاني براحتك

أبو عمران:- لالا الحين أسوي الك شيك بالمبلغ وعليه بعد عشرة آلآف للمسجد تبرع مني لوجه الله تعالى

الشيخ :- رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله كل خير 

أبو عمران:- هذا واجب يا شيخ 

الشيخ :- ما أقول الا الله يوفقك ويسلمك 

أبو عمران:- ويا شيخ ان شاء الله السنة ناوي على الحج مفل ما قلت الك وشوف لينا الحملة

أنا وأم عمران ويايي 

الشيخ :- على خير ان شاء الله ولا يهمك 

أبو عمران:-يالله فمان الله شيخنا 

الشيخ :- مع السلامه 

وطلع ابو عمران وهو شخص آخر ، شخص ولد من جديد ، شخص اهتدى للطريق القويم ، وراح لمريم وقال 

ليها عن عزمه للحج هالسنة وانه حجز ليها وياه للحج بعد 

أبو عمران:- هاه ويش رايش غناتي 

مريم:- ونعم الراي غناتي ، ما نقول شي بعد قولك يا أبو عمران

أبو عمران:- ولا يهمش شي يا أم عمران ، منه ورايح ما با أخليش محتاجه لأحد 

مريم:- غناتي يمبى لينا نروح لأبويي تراه طلع من المستشفى 

أبو عمران:- اليوم نروح اله ، قولي للبنات يجهزوا ونورح ليش لا 

مريم:- بنروح وايدنا فاضيه بعد .......

أبو عمران:- افا على غيرش بس افا ، طلعتنا نشتري هديه وأحلى باقة ورد لعمي

مريم:- ايييييه يا ابو عمران ليت هالشي صار من زمان 

أبو عمران:- افا يعني مو عاجبنش الحين يوم استوى له 

مريم:- الا عاجبني ونص بعد لا ويش يا غناتي

أبو عمران:- اشوفش كأنش تعتبي عليي 

مريم:- لا يا غناتي ما أعتب بس متحسفه على اللي راح من عمرنا 

أبو عمران:- خلاص انسي الأول وخليش في الجديد يا غناتي

مريم:- خلاص نسيناه بكل اللي فيه 

أبو عمران:- وأبشرش بعد كلها يومين فلافه وناخذ لينا بيت جديد ونطلع من هالشقة

مريم:- صحيح..إه 

أبو عمران:- افا قلت الش تغيرت يا غناتي خلاص ...........وداعاً للبخل والعيشه الضيقه 

مريم:- هههههههههه يا علي يا علي ماني مصدقه هاللي يصير 

أبو عمران:- صدقي يا غناتي صدقي تراني اتكلم من جدي لا تخليني أهون هههههههه

مريم:- لا لا خلاص مصدقه ونص بعد

أبو عمران:- كم مريم أنا عندي يا غناتي

وقام ابو عمران ودخل الغرفه ووصاها انها تقعده على أذان المعرب علشان يروحوا لأبوها 

........... في شقة عبد الله بعد ان خلصوا من الأكل جلسوا يكلموا شوي وبعدها استأذن د أحمد علشان 

يروح البيت مع وعد بتكرار الزياره من الطرفين 

وبعد محمود استأذن علشان يروح البيت لأن وراه دوام في المحل وفاطمه وراها دوام في محلها بعد .

وجلس حسين مع ابوه وأمه وزهراء 

حسين:- هاه ابويي ان شاء الله صرت أحسن 

أبو حسين :- الحمد لله يا ولدي ، احسن من شفتكم وشفت جمعتكم ، وكان ودي بأخوتك وياك قاعدين

أم حسين:- الخير والبركه في حسين 

أبو حسين :- أكيد الخير والبركه في حسين الغالي ولد الغاليه

أم حسين :- الله يبارك فيك ، تو ما نور البيت وتو الحياة عودت لينا يا ابو حسين

حسين :- من طيبة قلبكم يا يبه ويا اماه ، أخوتي بعد ليهم مشاغلهم في هالدنيا 

أم حسين :- مشاغلهم مامشاغلهم يعني بينشغلوا عن ابوهم بعد..إه

حسين:- لا بس تعرفي هالزمن ما يخلي أحد في حاله 

أبو حسين :- خلاص له خلينا قاعدين هاديين ولا تكدروا علينا قعدتنا له 

أم حسين :- ان شاء الله يا الغالي ، ولا يهمك 

ابو حسين:- الا با اسألك اختك مريم ويش سويت ليها ؟؟كلمت رجلها لو نسيت بعد

حسين :- افا على غيرك يباه كلمته في المستشفى يباه وغسلته غسال وان شاء الله يفيد فيه

أم حسين :- وانته ويش لك دخل في حياتهم وتسوي لروحك عداوات وياهم 

أبو حسين :- هذي أخته يا ام حسين اذا ما قام بها من اللي يقوم بها بعد 

أم حسين :- أخته ما قلنا شي بس يعني قصدي لا يسوي عداوات ويا الناس له

أبو حسين :- لا عداوات ولا شي ، الرجال يقول خلي أخوتش وابوش ينفعوش ويش تمبينا نسوي بعد ما بأيدنا الا نكلمه له شان الله يهديه 

حسين :- ان شاء الله يترك عنه البخل والرزاله اللي هوه ماشي في دربها 

أم حسين :- الله يهديه يارب

أبو حسين :- ايه يا ولدي مريم ما ليها الا الله وانته لا تخيب ضني فيك يا ولدي 

حسين :- لا تخاف عليي يباه أنا قدها وقدود يا يبه

وسكتوا عن الكلام 

>>>يتبع ان شاء الله ..........نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أبصرت النور مراحب*




> السلام عليكم 
> * عليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> الله يعطيك العافيه خيي على المجهود 
> * الله يعافيك ويسلمك*
> بصراحه قصه رائعه ولأول مره أقرأ قصة من المنتدى
> * أهم شيء عجبتك خيتي*  
> وخلصت الأجزاء في 3 أيام والحين أنتظر الجديد بفارغ الصبر 
> كيف باظل الحين فاضي ما أقرأ واني انتظر من لهافتي بلعت القصه كلها وقعدت 
> يالله نقصي خميس وجمعه مع الأهل حق نسهي اشوي ونرجع معاااااااااااااااااااااك 
> ...



* خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يعطيك الف عاافية على الجزء الررائع*
> *ننتظر التكملة* 
> *تحياتي*



* خيتي أم فراس مراحب* 

*الله يعافيك خيتي ويسلمك*

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أول دمعه مراحب*




> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> يعطيك الله العافيه أخوي على الجزء
> الله يعافيك ويسلمك 
> ابو حسين والله صدق كان زين فيه زي حسين وزهراء عشره كان الدنيا بخير 
> * إي والله* 
> والله يتممها وي ابو عمران وانشاء الله ما يصير شي ويخترب كل الي يسويه 
> مع اني حاسه انه بيصير اليه شي
> ...





* تقبلي خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه* 




> *اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> *ماشاءالله اكثر من رووووووووووووعه*
> *جزء حليووووو بكل معنى الكلمه...*
> * بتواجدكم خيتي* 
> 
> *الف الحمدلله على السلامه ابو حسين والعائله الكريم...*
> *وزين الله سوا في عبدالله..**.*
> ...



 * خالص شكري وجميل امنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الأحزان مرحبتين*




> ماشاء الله ابو عمران تغير 180 درجه 
> 
> وياسبحان الله يغير وماتغير 
> * سبحانه مغير الأحوال*
> بس لاتقول مع هالطلعه وبهالسيارة يصير اله شي 
> الله لايقولها خليه يستانس بعمره 
> * لا لا ...الحين لا* 
> وعبود الله يلعنه وحسبي الله على اشكاله
> اللي قلوبهم ميته ومافيهم حس بالمسؤوليه او خوف من رب العالمين 
> ...





* ربي يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي* 

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــد*

*وللللللللل كل هذا يصير على عبدالله*
*ولاااا يصير زي الناس بعد!!!*
*الله يهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات*


*مـــــــاشاءالله على ابو عمران*
*خوش ريل طلع.... مريم وبناتها الله عوضهم خير*

*مسكين ابو حسين ... صحيح بعض الاولاد مافيهم*
*خير مع اهلهم...الله المعين*

*خييي ابو زين لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير على هيك مجهود...*
*وطبعا الجزء رااااائع مثلك.*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك ماسألت عنه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن...*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
مشكورأخوي ابو زين على الجزء الرائع 
ويستاهل عبدالله الي صار فيه 
انا الله يمهل ولا يهمل 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وحوائج مقضيه انشاء الله بحق محمد و آل محمد
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

جزء صغير يمكن انا احسه كذا من حالة الطفش اللي عندي
بس ممتع بجوانبه وفصوله
وزين ان ابو عمران ماصابه شي وماتغير بشي وظل ع حاله
اما عبود يستاهل اللي جاه عساه واكثر
وزين اخترب كل شي اللي بالسيارة وهاي حكمة رب لالعالمين
بس للي يفهم مو شخص سكن الشيطان روحه
وعوافي عليك خيوة
وبانتظار البقيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


عبد الله يستاهل اللي جاااه >>الشماتة مي زينة ......

لامي شماتة بس الله مايضرب بعصا سبحانه..



وسبحان الله ياماشاء الله ....على أبو عمران صار رجل صالح ماشاء الله عليه....


(الله يهدي من يشاء)


سلم قلمك والقرطاس...وسلم فكركم الناضج...


ويعطيك العافية يارب ع البااارتين الروووعة ...


لازلنا نلتمس سيل حبركم الموفق..


موفق لكل خير ومقضية حوائجكم مُسهلة مطالبكم إن شاء الله تعالى..

وبحق من زُرع حُبهم بين أغصان قلوبكم ..


دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أمينه

يسلم العقل المدبر

والله وطلعت الإبداعات أخي _واحد فاضي_ 

بصراحه قصة رائعه وإسلوب مشوق وتسلسل في الأحداث بشكل رائع 

قرأت  القصة بكل دقة  وتابعت أجزاءها بكل لهفة 

وخصوصا إنها تحاكي مشاكل مجتمعنا القطيفي

فأنا من عشاق القصص والروايات وخصوصا الهادفه 


الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخي 

وفي إنتظار بقية القصة بكل لهفة  

تقبل تحياتي


هذه أنا  
أمينه

----------


## واحد فاضي

*د أحمد وهو خارج من شقة حسين لمح سيارة عبدالله متوقفة في مكان غير بعيد 

استغرب من وقوفها في هذا المكان لكن ما شغل باله بهالشي ........حرك سيارته ومشى 

لكن في باله ان السياره تخص عبدالله وهو متأكد من هالشي .............

نسي الموضوع تماماً لكن هناك ما اعاد له الذكرى 

في الاسبوع اللاحق ود أحمد في البيت سمع جرس الباب يدق .........

د أحمد:- من ؟؟؟؟

-- أنا 

د أحمد :- من أنت ؟؟؟

-- افتح الباب الحين وبتعرف منهو انا 

د أحمد :- شويه وجاي انتظر 

وراح د أحمد الى الباب ومن الفتحة السحرية شاف ...........عبدالله ، فتح اله الباب

د أحمد:- هلا ، خير ان شاء الله ويش اللي رماك علينا هالحزة

عبدالله:- يعني ويش حتى تفضل ما فيه.

د أحمد:- اقول لك ويش اللي جابك هالحزة ما قلت لك ما فيه تفضل 

عبدالله:- بعد ما اتفضل تعرف الموضوع 

د أحمد:- تفضل في الحديقة داكيه الطاوله وجاينك 

عبدالله:- كأنك مره ما انته مشتهي تشوفني ، بس ما عليه با ادش الحين 

ودخل عبد الله وراح قعد في الحديقة ينتظر د أحمد ........

أما د أحمد فدخل الى امه وخبّرها عن زيارة خال اسراء 

أم أحمد :- وويش جايبنه هذا الينا ، مو كفايه اللي شفطه منا ويش جاي يسوي هنه بعد 

د أحمد:- ما أدري يمه ويش جاي يسوي بس با اشوف الحين ويش يمبى 

أم أحمد :- اذا طولها با اطلع اله اني وبا اطرده 

د أحمد :- افا على غيرش بس اماه وانا وينه رحت ، خليش انتين في البيت بس وديري بالش على اسراء 

أم أحمد :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، هذا شر يا ولدي والشيطان يرقص قدامه انتبه لروحك منه 

د أحمد :- ما يهمش يا يمه انا منتبه لكل شي يسويه ، والحين دانا با اخذ له عصير وبا اروح اله

أم أحمد :- حرام فيه قوطي عصير هذا ، ما ينعطى الا سم في بدنه 

د أحمد :- الله المعين ، با أروح اله اشوف ويش يمبى 

أم أحمد :- الله يحفظك ويسلمك يا ولدي منه ومن فعايله 

وطلع د أحمد وبيده تبسي فيه عصير ومكسرات وحطه على الطاوله 

عبدالله:- مشكور يا ابو إسراء ما تقصر 

د أحمد:- والحين ويش عندك جاي هالحزة ولا ويش 

عبدالله:- زين أول شي وينهيه إسراء أمبى أشوفها 

د أحمد:- إسراء نايمه الحين 

عبدالله:- ول من الحين نايمه ، توها الساعه عشر غير

د أحمد:- هيه متعوده تنام الساعه تسع ، وفاني شي اعتقد ان هذا مو من شغلك 

عبدالله:- خلاص خلاص ، ويه بتاكلنا ......هدي أعصابك عاد 

د أحمد:- انا اعصابي هاديه ولا فيني شي ، وجيب موضوعك من الآخر 

عبدالله:- انا جاي الك اول شي لزياره عادية 

د أحمد:- وثاني شي ؟؟

عبدالله:- مره يعني ما بتسولف ويايي له 

د أحمد:- اعتقد انك تعرف عني من زمان اني بعد الساعه تسع ونص ما استقبل أحد من حياة المرحومة 

ولا زلت بنفس النظام وهذا شي مو جديد عليك 

عبدالله:- اييييه اتذكرك من زمان ، ما خليت أختي في حالها جننتها

د أحمد:- وانت جاي الحين حق تقول ليي هالكلام 

عبدالله:- خلاص خلاص ما قلنا شي 

د أحمد:- قلت الك ويش تمبى انت ؟؟؟

عبدالله:-أنا جاينك حق اسألك عن شي شفته قبل يمكن اسبوع بس استغربت منه

د أحمد:- ويش هوه الأمر المهم اللي بتسألني عنه ؟؟

عبدالله:- انت قبل اسبوع كنت في بيت منهوه؟؟؟

د أحمد:- هوه تحقيق يعني ؟؟ ولا ويش قصدك من هالشي 

عبدالله:- لا بس انا شفتك قبل اسبوع رايح مكان واستغربت من المكان اللي انت فيه 

د أحمد:- اي مكان هذا اللي حضرتك مستغرب منه ، لا يكون لا سمح الله مو زين هالمكان وانا ما ادري؟

عبدالله:- تقدر تقول كده .

د أحمد:- وييييييش قصجك يعني ، جاي ليي وتتهمني بهالشي ، أنا ....أنا 

عبدالله:- لا تحمق ولا تعصب ، انته مو كنت قبل اسبوع في شقة حسين ولد.........

د أحمد:- ايه ولاويش تسأل ، لا يكون مسوي اله شي انت ولا بينك وبينه شي 

عبدالله:- افا بس افا ، تتهمني انت

د أحمد:- انا ما اتهمتك ولا شي بس انت الحين تقول محل مو زين وتالي تقول لي شقة حسين يعني في 

الامر شي مو طبيعي 

عبدالله:- ايه حسين ولد...... انا اللي اقصده 

د أحمد:- هذا اشرف منك ومن ..........

عبدالله:- ومن طوايفي هاه ........أفا تقول كده عن عايلة اختي ...اللي هيه مرتك افا بس افا

د أحمد:- اشرف منك ومن امثالك .........ولا عايلتك والنعم فيها ...بس انت شاذ عنهم وغيرهم 

كلهم ...انت النقطة السوداء في العايله

عبدالله:- المهم وبلا هذره وايده عاد ، انا جاي اقول الك تباعد عنهم ولا بيصيدك الراش وبتتندم 

د أحمد:- اقول الباب يوسع جمل وأعلى ما في خيلك اركبه وبلا مطرود 

عبدالله:- يالله آخر ايامي اللي انت تطردني ، بس امباك تشاهد وتمتع نظرك بهالسيدي 

ورمى سيدي تحت د أحمد وهو طالع من البيت 

د أحمد:- درب يصد ما يرد ، باللي ما يحفظك ، واحب اقول لك حتى لو في السيدي جريمة قتل لا انت ولا 

اشكالك اللي يأثروا على علاقاتي بأصدقائي 

عبدالله:- والله انت عقلك في راسك تعرف خلاصك وانا مانا ضاربنك على ايدك حتى تسوي اللي أشور 

عليك فيه 

د أحمد:- ما باقي الا انت وأشكالك ، أقول يالله ........هوينا ..وإعتبر هذي آخر مره تجيني فيها 

عبدالله:- بس لا تتصل فيني 

د أحمد:- واثق انت ، اعتبرني مت من حياتك 

عبدالله:- بنشوف .


وطلع عبدالله من الباب ووراه د أحمد صفق الباب وراه ، وراح للسيدي وأخذه ودخل الى البيت ..........

د أحمد :- اعوذ بالله من هالأشكال 

أم أحمد:- هاه ويش يمبى هالـ..........ز

د أحمد :- ويش يمبى يعني يماه ، بس يتغيفف على الناس ويفقل عليهم بلا حاجه 

أم أحمد :- اهم شي انت ويش سويت وياه ؟؟

د أحمد :- انا يماه .......طردته من البيت .

أم أحمد :- زين سويت يا ولدي ، هذا اللي كان من زمان يستوي ، عساه ما يعود لينا أبداً 

د أحمد :- يالله يا كريم دعواتش يا يمه 

أم أحمد:- الله يوفقك ويسلمك يا ولدي ويبعد عنك ولاد الحرام

د أحمد :- الله يسلمش ليي يا أمي ويرحم والديش يا يمه 

أم أحمد :- يالله أجل أني با اروح أنام الحين وانته لا تأفل في نومتك عاد 

د أحمد :- ان شاء الله يماه 

وراحت أم أحمد وبقى د أحمد وقرر انه يشوف السيدي اللي رماه عبدالله عنده ............

د أحمد :- ....هاااااااه ......وشوه ........يا علي يا علي .......كل هذا .....لا لا مانا مصدق ......توصل 

هالمواصيل .........لازم أتصرف أكيد لازم أتصرف .......

وبدأ يفكر فيما سيعمله بعد أن شاهد السيدي أكثر من مرة وهو غير مصدق لما رآه .

عودة الآن الى مريم وأبو عمران ..................

عند أذان المغرب راحت مريم تجلس أبو عمران من النوم 

مريم:- أبو عمران قوم الساعه سبع منه قاعد له ...

أبو عمران:- ...............

مريم:- قوم يالله قوم داني لبست الجهال علشان نروح بيت ابويي له 

أبو عمران:- .......هاه .........آه مانا قادر اقوم تعبان وأحس بضيقه في صدري 

مريم:- يوووه سلامتك يا غناتي سلامتك ...ويش فيك 

أبو عمران:- ما أدري يا مريم حاس اني با أختنق 

مريم:-سلامتك سلامتك يا غناتي ......با اجيب الك كاس ماي 

وراحت مريم تركض وجابت كاس ماي لأبوعمران وشربته وياه .......

مريم:- هاه ان شا ءالله أحسن يا غناتي 

أبو عمران:- ما أدري بس صدري صاير فقيل ومانا قادر اتنفس 

مريم:- با اروح اتصل بحسين كان يجي يوديك الدختور 

وراحت اتصلت بأخوها حسين ...............

مريم:- الوه حسين تعال ليي بسرعه يا خوك ، أبو عمران ما أدري ويش فيه 

حسين:- ويش فيه ، مسوي لش شي بعد لو ويش ، دانا قايل له اذا تسوي في

أختي شي ما بتشوف خير 

مريم:- لا يا خوك أبو عمران مريض ويقول ان صدره فقيل وما أدري ويش أسوي له 

حسين :- خلاص الحين الحين جاي اليكم 

مريم:- بسرعه يا خوك بسرعه ماني عارفه ويش اسوي يا خوك 

حسين :- خلاص الحين دانا جاي بسرعه 

وسكرت السماعه وراحت لأبو عمران ..........

أبو عمران:- ويش سويتي يا غناتي 

مريم:- داهوه حسين جاي في الطريق 

عشر دقايق الا حسين واصل عندهم وشاف أبو عمران وتحسس حرارته شافها طبيعية .........

بس أبو عمران يئن من الوجع ويصيح 

أبو عمران:- مانا قادر يالنسيب ، بدني كله يعورني ...مفاصلي وحاس ان روحي بتطلع 

مريم:- سلامتك يا غناتي سلامتك الحين نوديك الدختور وما يصير الا الخير 

أبو عمران:- استحملنا يا أبو أزهر ما عليه

حسين :- لا تقول شي انت الحين ، قوم يالله ويايي خلنا نركبك السياره ونروح بك المستشفى 

مريم:- يالله توشى عليي وعلى أبو أزهر 

وشوي شوي مشى أبو عمران متسند على مريم وأبو أزهر لامن ركب السياره وراح أبو أزهر به للمستشفى 

وخلا مريم قاعده ويا البنات بصعوبه .......قعدي وياهم داكم يصيحوا له ما تشوفيهم ولا بتخليهم لحالهم يعني ...إه 

أبو عمران :- غناتي قعدي ويا البنات خليش هنه 

مريم:- كيفه أقدر أقعد وأنته بهالحاله

أبو عمران :- خلاص له قعدي في البيت وداهوه أبو أزهر ما بيقصر 

وقعدت مريم في البيت وقلبها ويا رجلها طاير ما هيه قادره تسكن ولا تجاوب على البنات 

- ويش فيه ابويي يماه - وين بيوديه خالي حسين - لاويش ابويي ما يكلمنا - ............

ووصل حسين المستشفى ووقف على باب الاسعاف ونقلوا ابو عمران للسرير وبدأت الامور تتسارع من 

تحليل لتخطيط قلب لتحليل دم وغيره وابو أزهر ينتظر ويسأل الدكتور 

حسين:- خير يا دكنور بشر ويش فيه النسيب 

الدكتور :- ان شاء الله ما فيه الا الخير ، احنا ننتظر نتيجة التحليل ونشوف فيه ايه 

حسين :- وبتطول النتيجه يعني 

الدكتور :- دي تاخذ ساعه على الأقل 

حسين :- والحين خلال الساعه ويش بتسووا له 

الدكتور :- بس احنا عطيناه إبرة مهدئ ومغدي علشان ينام ونشوف 

حسين :- خير ان شاء الله ، أنا با أقعد برا وبس تجي نتيجة التحليل خبروني 

الدكتور :- خير ان شاء الله ، انته أول حاجه روح استكمل الإجراءآت علشان يكتمل الملف بعد 

وطلع حسين وراح للإستقبال يكمل الإجراءآت ، وفي نفس الوقت اتصل بأخته يطمنها عن الوضع 

مريم :- يعني ان شاء الله بيطلع اليوم ...أه 

حسين :- ما أدري بس ما أعتقد انه بيطلع اليوم داكم عطوه ابراه ومغدي ونشوف 

مريم:- ماني قادره يا وخيك أقعد ولا أسكن 

حسين :- ويش فيش خيه دانا وياه له خلاص روحي لبناتش وقعدي وياهم له 

مريم:- با أتصل لأبويي 

حسين :- لا لا تتصلي بأبوش تعرفي انتين انه توه طالع من المستشفى وأي خبر مو زين بيأثر عليه له 

مريم:- يا خوك ماني عارفه ويش أسوي اني له 

حسين :- لا تسوي شي، أنا ألو ما يخبروني بنتيجة التحليل با أتصل لش وبا أقول لش 

مريم:- خلاص أجل دتني أحارسك بس لا تتأخر عليي

حسين :- خلاص قلت الش با أتصل عليش طوالي له ، يالله مع السلامه 

ورجع حسين وقعد في الإنتظار .................

ونحن في الانتظار ...........>>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب* 




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــد*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> *وللللللللل كل هذا يصير على عبدالله*
> *ولاااا يصير زي الناس بعد!!**!*
> * أم على قلوب أقفالها* 
> *فيه ناس قدامهم العبره تصير ولا يعتبروا أبد* 
> *الله يهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
> 
> ...



 * الله يسلمك ومشكورة لدعائك الطاهر خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أول دمعه مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> مشكورأخوي ابو زين على الجزء الرائع
> لا شكر على واجب خيتي  
> ويستاهل عبدالله الي صار فيه 
> انا الله يمهل ولا يهمل 
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> وحوائج مقضيه انشاء الله بحق محمد و آل محمد
> ...





* قضى الله لك كل حاجه ووفقك الله* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الاحزان مرحبتين*




> جزء صغير يمكن انا احسه كذا من حالة الطفش اللي عندي
> 
> بس ممتع بجوانبه وفصوله
> * لا حرام عليش ههههههههه*
> *الجزء معبى بالأحداث هههههه*
> *لازم جزء شوي طويل وجزء فاني اقصر شوي يعتمد على الاحداث خيتي له* 
> وزين ان ابو عمران ماصابه شي وماتغير بشي وظل ع حاله
> * الله يثبته على الهداية يارب*
> اما عبود يستاهل اللي جاه عساه واكثر
> ...





* الله يعافيك ويسلمك*
*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعه على السطور مراحب*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> * وفرج اللهم لنا بهم يا كريم*
> 
> عبد الله يستاهل اللي جاااه >>الشماتة مي زينة ......
> لامي شماتة بس الله مايضرب بعصا سبحانه..
> 
> * الشماته في هالاشكال زينه ونص ههههههه*
> 
> وسبحان الله ياماشاء الله ....على أبو عمران صار رجل صالح ماشاء الله عليه....
> ...



* الف تحية وشكر للحضور الرائع خيتي* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أمينه مرحبتين*




> يسلم العقل المدبر
> 
> 
> والله وطلعت الإبداعات أخي _واحد فاضي_ 
> 
> بصراحه قصة رائعه وإسلوب مشوق وتسلسل في الأحداث بشكل رائع 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






* تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري على تواجدك* 
*وحضورك* *الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
وعجل بفرج مولانا وامام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
خيي ابوزيــــــــن ،،،
يقف القلم بأن يسطر كلمااات الاعجااااب بمااقرأه 
متابعه خيي ،،من ورى الكواااليس بس موهووون بس الرد هنا 
ويش نقووول نحااااسة فــــــرحوووه ..بس خيي بجد عن طريق الصدفه  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير 
وننتظر الجدييييد القااادم 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الجزء
وسلامات ابو عمران ما يشوف شر
انشاء الله ما يطلع فيه شي بس
وعبود هالنحيس ما يهون عن فعايله ولا يخلي احد في حاله 
الله يستر منه بس 
بانتظار تتمة الاحداث 
وحوائج مقضيه انشاء الله بحق محمد و آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

نقدر نقول ان لو احمد تكلم مع حسين كان عرفوا الفاعل وبسهوله جدا جدا
بس نستنى افكارك ياخيوة ونشوف التطورات بالموضوع لان ماتوقع تجيبها كذا
لازم شويه الحماس والشيل والحط والمحاتاه
اما بو عمران مايشوف شر ايش فيه ان شاء الله مو شي كبير 
تطورات هائله وابداع  متقدم بالسرد والتشويق
الله يسلم قلمك من كل عين ويحفظ عقلك من كل شر
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ويش فيه عبدالله صج شيطان من شياطين الانس*
*الله يكفينا وياكم شرهم...*

*د/أحمد ان شاءالله مايصدق الى في السي دي*
*وان شاءالله يقدر يساعد حسين ومحمود...*

*ابو عمران... مسكين ويش فيه سلامات*
*ماعليها شر بعد ماصار رجال الله يبليه باالمرض* 
*الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين*

*خيي ابو زين...*
*سلامه وعافيهـــ,,, عسى ماشر وينك ياولد الحلال...؟*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه على هيك جزء رااااااااااائع*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق انوار محمد وآله*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*ورجع حسين وقعد في الإنتظار .................

ومرت عشر دقايق ..........ربع ساعه ..........نص ساعه 

الدكتور:- الأخ حسين لو سمحت تجي معايا المكتب

حسين :- خير يا دكتور خير ...ويش فيه 

الدكتور:- مفيش حاجه يا أستاذ ، بس شوية إجراءات 

حسين :- مو خلصت ويا الاستقبال انا

الدكتور:- لأ بس عاوزك في المكتب 

حسين :- لا تخلعني يا دكتور ويش صاير

الدكتور:- انته تعال معايا وحتعرف 

حسين :- خير أجل يالله تفضل 

ومشى الدكتور ووراه حسين لامن وصلوا للمكتب ودخلوا

الدكتور:- بص يا بيه الوضه دلوئت مش عاوز الا هداوة اعصاب 

حسين :- ويش فيه يا دكتور قول بلا مقدمات

الدكتور:- انته بص حضرتك ، وضه أريبك مش ولا بد يعني وهو الحين دخل في غيبوبة مش عارفين متى حيفوء منها 

حسين :- وشوووووه غيبوبه ، ويش صاير بعد فيه ويش سويتوا فيه انتون ، انا يوم أجيبه ما فيه الا ضيقه في الصدر 

الدكتور:- لا لا إحنا ما عملناش حاجه ‘ إحنا اديناه ابرة مهدئ بس ومغدي ودي هيت اسم الإبره والمغدي لابد منه في الحالات دي ، وهو دخل في غيبوبة مفاجأة يعني

حسين :- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، والحين 

الدكتور:- الحين بص حضرتك ، إحنا حنحاول معاه وان شاء الله يستجيب للعلاج ويمكن يفوء 

حسين :- وهالشي فيه خطوره عليه

الدكتور:- لا مفيش خطوره ولا حاجه ، بس يعني الإحتياط واجب ، وانته تعرف إننا لازم نخبركو عن الوضع علشان يكون موقفنا سليم وتأكد يا بيه اننا حنبدل كل اللي نئدر عليه 

حسين :- يالله بعد ويش نسوي ..........والله يستر 

الدكتور:- وانته وئع الأوراء ديهيت علشان العلاج 

حسين :- زين ويش المرض اللي يعاني منه أبوعمران 

الدكتور:- هو لسا التحليل ما ظهرش ...بس إحتمال إنو يكون عندو فشل كلوي 

حسين :- يا دافع البلاء يا الله ...علي يا علي 

الدكتور:- أيوا يعني المؤشرات تدل على كده علشان كده مش حنستعجل في الحكم 

حسين :- وهذي ليها علاج ولا خلاص يعني

الدكتور:- لا ...إزاي ..إن شاء الله ليها علاج ومتخفش يابيه توكل على الله وفوض أمرك ليه

حسين :- ونعم بالله ، ونعم بالله 

الدكتور:- إنته رجل مؤمن وتعرف ربنا كمان 

حسين :- الحمد لله رب العالمين على كل حال 

وخرج الدكتور وتبعه حسين ...........أمر الدكتور وبناء على توصية حسين بنقل أبوعمران لغرفة خاصه ، وإبتدأ على الفور بعمل العلاج وكل شوي يتصل بالمختبر يتطمن على نتيجة التحليل ، وبعد عشر دقايق 
جائت نتيجة التحليل كما قال الدكتور ........أبو عمران عنده فشل كلوي

الدكتور:- بص يا حسين دلوئت تأكدت إصابتو بفضل كلوي مزمن وإحنا حنواصل العلاج والبائي على ربنا 

حسين :- ونعم بالله ، وان شاء الله يفيد العلاج معاه

الدكتور:- الحمد لله انوما عندوش فشل كلوي حاد ، يعني هو عندو فشل كلوي مزمن والنوع ده ليه علاج واذا مره مره يعني ...زراعة كليه 

حسين :- الله المعين ويارب تفرجها يارب

الدكتور:- انته دلوئتِ إدعي لو بس وان شاء الله يصير أحسن 

حسين :- يارب 

الدكتور:- وإحنا حننتظر انو يفوء من الاغمائه وبعدين نبتدي نعمل لو تحاليل وربنا المعين 

حسين :- لا تهتم للمصاريف يا دكتور ، إعتبرها مدفوعه 

الدكتور:- المسأله مش مسألة مصاريف ، أنا ما بيهمنيش الا صحتو بس واللهي 

حسين :- خير يا دكتور الله يوفقك ويرحم والديك 

الدكتور:- دلوئتِ روح انته ارتاح وسيب ليا رئم جوالك وتلفونك علشان لو فيه أي تطورات نتصل بيك

حسين :- هذا كرتي يا دكتور وتقدر تتصل بي في أي وقت تحب صبح ليل أنا موجود

وطلع حسين وراح لسيارته وحركها ......بس الدمعه في عيونه ما فارقتها ............ويش يا ابو عمران ......

ويش اللي صابك .........الله يستر عليك يا أبو عمران ويعافيك ..........وترجع لبناتك ومرتك من جديد 

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

ووصل شقة أخته مريم وقف سيارته ودخل ليهم 

مريم:- هاه يا خوك بشّر 

حسين:- الحمد لله على كل حال يا أم عمران ، أبو عمران يمبى دعاش بس الحين وإن الله يفرج عنه 

مريم:- ويش فيه أبو عمران ...قول يا خوي ولا تغبي عني شي قول 

حسين:- أبو عمران الحين خيه يحتاجش أكفر من أي وقت ، يمبى منش تدعي له الله يفرج عنه 

مريم:- ويش فيه خلعت قلبي يا خوك 

حسين:- الحين هوه في غيبوبه 

مريم:- يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي يااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي ،من ويش ولاويش وكيفه كده

حسين:- خيه إستهدي بالله يا خيه وصلي على النبي وآل النبي

مريم:- اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ، بس من ويش له 

حسين:- خيه رجلش أبو عمران فيه فشل كلوي 

مريم:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

حسين:- بس يا خيه إحمدي ربش ان اللي عنده قابل للعلاج ولا هوه مره ما اله علاج

مريم:- الحمد لله على كل حال

حسين:- وانتين بعد ادعي له ان الله يفرج عنه 

مريم:- ياااااااااااااااااااارب

حسين:- وين البنات ؟؟

مريم:- نيمتهم وقعدت احارسك تتصل 

حسين:- الحين انتين نامي وبكره اروح وياش الدختور

مريم:- كيفه بيجيني نوم وابو عيالي غايب

حسين:- ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مريم:- ياخوك انته ما دريت عنه وعن سالفته يا خوي 

حسين:- ويش صاير ؟؟؟؟؟

مريم:- ابو عمران تغير عن اول مررررررره ، ترك سوالفه كلها وتغير ، ويوم تغير صار له هالشي ...إه

حسين:- الحمد لله ياخيّه .....إحمدي ربش الف على هالشي

مريم:- الحمد لله على كل حال يا خوك 

حسين:- وإعرفي ان المؤمن مبتلى يا خيّه 

مريم:- الف الحمد لله على كل حال 

حسين:- يمكن هذا الشي صار من الله علشان يثبت أبو عمران على درب الهدايه

مريم:- ما نعتلاض على حكم الله يا خوك ، بس كيفه بيجيني نوم وأبو عمران فيه اللي فيه

حسين:- تمبي تروحي ويايي الشقه وتنامي هناك حاضر

مريم:- لا يا خوك تالي افقل عليك ، وزهراء تتضايق

حسين:- لا يا خيه ، الحين با اتصل بزهراء وبا اقول ليها 

وبدون ما ينتظر إعتراض من مريم اتصل بزهراء وخبرها بالوضع وقالت له :- بالعكس يا غناتي جيبهم وداني با أجهز ليهم غرفة يناموا فيها 

مريم:- ما يحتاج يا ابو أزهر 

حسين:- وشوه اللي ما يحتاج ، قومي بس قومي شيلي لبناتش فياب وانتين بعد ما يصير تقعدوا لوحدكم 

مريم:- دام انته تشوف كده خلاص أجل داني با اجهز فياب للبنات وبا احطهم في الشنطه

حسين:- يالله خيه بسرعه 

مريم:- يالله الحين داني قمت 

وقامت مريم وجهزت أغراض البنات وأغراضها وحملت سلمى وحمل حسين هدى وركبوهم السياره 

وراحوا لشقة حسين ..............

أما محمود وفاطمه فوضعهم مختلف نوعاً ما ، فهم انشغلوا في العمل ولم يستطيعوا حتى أن يعرفوا أي أخبار عن أي أحد سوى بعض الاتصالات الخفيفة للسلام بين محمود وحسين وبين فاطمه وزهراء لا تتعدى بعض الكلمات ومن ثم يعودوا لعملهم 

أتصل د أحمد بمحمود وطلب مقابلته لأمر ضروري جداً جداً 

د أحمد:- الوه ....محمود

محمود:- هلا يا دكتور ، كيف حالك 

د أحمد:- اهلين الحمد لله ، وينك انت 

محمود:- موجود بس مشغول في العمل يا خوك

د أحمد:- الله يعينك ..با أسألك

محمود:- قول تفضل .

د أحمد:- تقدر تقابلني ، أمباك لحاجه ضروري يا خوك

محمود:- خير آمر 

د أحمد:- لا ما تصلح ف يالتلفون امبا أقابلك 

محمود:- خلاص ويش رايك نتصل بحسين ونتقابل 

د أحمد:- لا لا ، أمباك انت لحالك 

محمود:- هاااه ، ويش فيه يا خوك 

د أحمد:- امباك في موضوع شخصي 

محمود:- خلاص بس انا هاليومين مشغول مرررره 

د أحمد:- يعني اقرب وقت متاه 

محمود:- ما ادري ، دقيقه با أشوف الجدول حق الكوشات والتركيب ...دقيقه 

وقام محمود يشوف الأوقات .......

د أحمد:- هاه يا خوك ويش

محمود:- خلاص بكره الظهر بس وينه 

د أحمد:- با امر عليك الشقه ونطلع نتغدى في مكان ونتكلم في الموضوع

محمود:- وهو كذلك بس هاه ...ما بنطول لأن عندي تجهيز كوشه العصر بعد

د أحمد:- ما فيه مشكله ان شاء الله

محمود:- وهو كذلك اخويي

د أحمد:- يالله مع السلامه

محمود:- فمان الله 

وقعد محمود يفكر في الموضوع .......ويش يمبى هذا ....وويش اللي فيه ..يمباني لحالي ولا يمبى حسين ويانا .......ما أدري اقول لحسين ولا ما اقول ...........الله يعين ..........ويش اسوي انا الحين .......والله بالي مشغول ولا هوه فاضي لهالحاجات بس يالله ........مهما يكون هذا صاحبك وتحمله ........يمكن عنده مشكله عائلية ........ولا يمبى شي ولا شي 


>>>>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أم الحمزة مرحبتين*




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> وعجل بفرج مولانا وامام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> * وفرج اللهم لنا يا كريم* 
> *وارزقنا الشفاعة العليا والمحبة الكبرى* 
> خيي ابوزيــــــــن ،،،
> يقف القلم بأن يسطر كلمااات الاعجااااب بمااقرأه 
> متابعه خيي ،،من ورى الكواااليس بس موهووون بس الرد هنا 
> * الف شكر لما تفضلت به خيتي* 
> ...






* الشكر موصول لكم ولتفضلكم علينا بالحضور* 
*الجديد في منتدى الاحتياجات الخاصة* 
*هدية مني لكم عن تقصيري في التواجد هناك* 
*اتمنى ان يحوز على بعض رضاكم خيتي*

*خالص شكري وتقديري*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي اول دمعه مراحب* 




> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الجزء
> وسلامات ابو عمران ما يشوف شر
> انشاء الله ما يطلع فيه شي بس
> * مع الاسف طلع في ابو عمران ....تابعي الجزء وبتعرفي خيتي هههه*
> وعبود هالنحيس ما يهون عن فعايله ولا يخلي احد في حاله 
> الله يستر منه بس 
> ...




*  الله يرحم والديش ويسلمك* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الاحزان مراحب* 




> نقدر نقول ان لو احمد تكلم مع حسين كان عرفوا الفاعل وبسهوله جدا جدا
> 
> بس نستنى افكارك ياخيوة ونشوف التطورات بالموضوع لان ماتوقع تجيبها كذا
> لازم شويه الحماس والشيل والحط والمحاتاه
> * هههههههههههه*
> *لازم خيتي من الاثاره والتشويق* 
> *علشان المتابعة تصير مزبوطه خيه* 
> اما بو عمران مايشوف شر ايش فيه ان شاء الله مو شي كبير
> *  في البارت اللي فوق راح نعرف ويش فيه*  
> ...





* تقبلي خالص دعائي لتواجدك الكريم خيتي* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب* 




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محم**د*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم* 
> 
> *ويش فيه عبدالله صج شيطان من شياطين الانس*
> *الله يكفينا وياكم شرهم...*
> * الله يكفي الشر والبلاء يارب*
> 
> *د/أحمد ان شاءالله مايصدق الى في السي دي*
> *وان شاءالله يقدر يساعد حسين ومحمود...*
> ...



* تقبلي خالص الدعاء والتحيات*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## ام فراس

*جزئين رائعين جدا سلمت اناملك* 
*يعطيك العافية* 
*<<لاتطول علينا في الاجزاء الباقية*
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

بارتين مؤثرييين ...

إن شاء الله أبو عمران يقوم بالسلامة يااارب...


وحسين ماشاء الله عليه وعلى أصله الطيب...


حاسة إن الدكتور راح يكون له دور في فك بعض قيود المشكلة ..

وإن شاء الله خير يااارب


تسلم أخوي ع القصة الرووعة ..عشت معاهم في كل لحظة...


ننتظر بأمل..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكووور على الجزء وننتظر الجديد

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مسكين ابو عمران 
ماتوقعت  يصير اله كذا مايستاهل
لو قبل ممكن اقول يستاهل بس بعد اللي صار مايستاهل
وتمام ان احمد فكر يكلم محمود عشان الوساوس لا تتعشش براسه

يسلمواا خيوة ع الجزء المحزن شوي

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وراحت مريم وبناتها لشقة حسين ..............* 
*وأول ما دخلوا استقبلتهم زهراء*  
*زهراء:- يا هلا ويا مرحبا بأم عمران*  
*مريم:- حياش الله يا وخيتي ، ما عليه بنفقل عليكم هالليلة عاد* 
*زهراء:- لا فقاله ولا شي يا وخيتي ، بيتش هذا يا أم عمران ولا تعتبري نفسش غريبه عاد* 
*مريم:- الله يخليش ويسلمش يا أم أزهر*  
*وحملت عنها الأغراض وراحت وياها الغرفه وولعت الأباجوره ، ويوم حطت بناتها في منامهم طلعت ويا زهراء*  
*للصاله ، أما حسين فراح على طول الغرفه وبدل فيابه وطلع الصالة ولقاهم قاعدين ويا بعض* 
*حسين :- يا أم عمران عاد لا تعتبري نفسش غريبه هنه انتين في بيتش*  
*مريم:- ما تقصروا والله ، ومن أول ما قصرتوا بس اني مقصره في حقكم وااااجد يا أبو أزهر*  
*حسين :- لا تقولي شي الحين قومي نامي وريحي بالش علشان بكره نروح لأبو عمران* 
*ونشوفه ان شاء الله*  
*مريم:- ما بيجيني نوم يا وخيك واني بهالحاله ما با اعرف انام ولا احط راسي اصلاً على مخده*  
*زهراء :- لا تفكري بشي يا وخيتي كل اللي يجي من عند الله زين*  
*مريم:- ونعم بالله*  
*حسين :- أما أنا فعن اذنكم عيوني بدت تقفل على روحها ومانا قادر اشوف شي*  
*مريم:- انته اللي روح نام وريح روحك شوي يا خيي* 
*حسين:- يالله تصبحوا على خير*  
*مريم:- وانته من أهله*  
*وراح حسين الغرفه وراحت وراه زهراء بعد ما استأذنت من مريم .................* 
*مريم:- ايه هذي المره وهذا الرجال .....المره اللي ما تخلي رجلها ينام الا وهيه وياه .....ما تحسسه بفقدها* *أبد .....والرجال اللي يريح مرته .....ولا يخليها تحتاج الى أحد أبداً ........الله يرحمني برحمته ......ويرحم* *بحالك يا أبو عمران ويشافيك ويعافيك ....( ونزلت دمعه من عيونها بلا إرادتها ) ....ايه يا أبو عمران الله يغفر*  
*الك ويعفو عنك على ما كنت فيه ....قلبي عليك راضي ليوم الدين ....يااااااااارب تشافيه وتعافيه يااااااااااااارب* 
*وعلى هذي الكلمه سمعت زهراء وهي تقول :- آآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين*  
*مريم:- الله يسلمش ويعافيش يا ام أزهر*  
*زهراء:- الله يسلم لش ابو عمران ويرجعه ليكم بالسلامة*  
*مريم:- والله يا ام أزهر اني مستحية منش بالذات*  
*زهراء:- لاويه عاد ما فيه شي يخليش تستحي مني ولا شي*  
*مريم:- والله انتين قلبش طيب ، ياليتني كنت مفلاتش يا غناتي* 
*زهراء:- ما فيش الا العافيه*  
*مريم:- لا يا وخيتي الحق حق واللي با اقوله لش حق* 
*زهراء:- اني في قلبي ما ميش فيه شي ابداً* 
*مريم:- من طيبتش ونفسش الترابيه*  
*زهراء:- الله يسلمش يارب* 
*مريم:- من اول يا وخيتي كنت ما اطيق شوفتش ، ومن اشوفش اتذكر فشلي ويا ابو عمران وكيفه حياتي* *وياه ، واللي كان يسويه فينا وانتين عايشه ويا اخويي حسين مرتاحه وما قاصرنش شي ابد وهذا اللي* *يزيدني حقد ويخلي قلبي يرقع كل ما اشوفش*  
*زهراء:- .........................* 
*مريم:- ومن ذاك اليو ويا ام حسين في المطبخ قعدت افكر لاويش زهراء تسوي كده يعني علشان يزيد حب* *ام حسين ليها وهي اللي ما تطيق شوفتي ..إه* 
*زهراء:- يا وخيتي ذاك اليو شفتش واقفه وانتين موعارفه تتكلمي ما شفت الا حجه الماي ولا كنت متقصدتنها* *ابداً ، بس هيه جت كده بالصدفه وما يصير اخليش متورطه ولا اساعدش*  
*مريم:- ايه اني قعدت افكر لاويش سوت ليي كده واني اللي اضايقها واسوي ليها السوايا* 
*زهراء:- يا وخيتي خلاص انسي اللي راح وابتدي صفحة جديده في الحياة* 
*مريم:- والله يا وخيتي اني بديت من قبل كم يوم صفحه جديدة او قولي بدينا اني وابو عمران صفحه جديده*  
*زهراء:-الله يوفقكم ويوقمه بالسلامة ويرده ليكم سالم غانم يارب* 
*مريم:- يااااااااااااااااااااااارب*  
*زهراء:- الحين قومي نامي وريحي بالش ولا تفكري الا في ابو عمران*  
*مريم:- واني عندي احد غيره..أه* 
*زهراء:- قومي صلي لربش ركعتين وادعي له في هالليل الله يستجيب لش ان شاء الله*  
*مريم:- ايييييييييييه يا ام ازهر رحم الله والديش ووفقش الله*  
*زهراء:- جميعاً يارب* 
*مريم:- باقي اصفي نيتي ويا ام حسين واخليها على الاقل تكلمني مفلات الناس* 
*زهراء:- ما عليش من هالموضوع اني اسعى الش فيه ولا يهمش انتين بس قومي ريحي حالش*  
*مريم:- يالله أجل تصبحي على خير* 
*زهراء:- وانتين من اهله*  
*وقامت مريم وراحت لزهراء وباستها ودمعتها على خدها وزهراء تطمنها ، قامت وتمسحت وفرشت السجادة*  
*في الغرفه وصلت ركعتين .......غير كل صلاتها اللي كانت تصليها .....كانت تصلي بس ركوع وسجود...أو*  
*نص ركوع ونص سجود في الحقيقه ...........آآآآآآه يا مريم ويش كنتي تسوي من أول وكيفه كنتي تصلي*  
*يالله تركعي ويالله تسجدي وأيام اذا فيه سوق تخلي الصلاة لآخر الليل علشان بس تروحي سوق ما رحتيه* *من قبل .......الله تواب رحيم وغفور بإذنه .......الله يثبتش على الدين يارب .......وفتحت الصحيفة* *السجاديه*  
*وكان من دعائه ( عليه السلام ) في الاعتذار من تبعاتِ العباد ومن التقصيرِ في حقوقهم وفكاك رقبته من النّار* 


*أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعْتَـذِرُ إلَيْـكَ مِنْ مَـظْلُوم ظُلِمَ بِحَضْرَتِي فَلَمْ أَنْصُرْهُ، وَمِنْ مَعْرُوف أُسْدِيَ* 

*إلَيَّ فَلَمْ أَشْكُرْهُ، وَمِنْ مُسِيء أعْتَذَرَ إلَيَّ فَلَمْ أَعْذِرْهُ، وَمِنْ ذِيْ فَاقَة سَأَلَنِي فَلَمْ اُوثِرْهُ، وَمِنْ* 
*حَقِّ ذي حَقٍّ لَزِمَنِي لِمُؤْمِن فَلَمْ أوَفِّـرْهُ، وَمِنْ عَيْبِ مُؤْمِن ظَهَر لِي فَلَمْ أَسْتُرْهُ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ*  
*إثْم عَرَضَ لِيْ فَلَمْ أَهْجُرْهُ. أَعْتَذِرُ إلَيْكَ يَا إلهِي مِنْهُنَّ وَمِنْ نَظَائِرِهِنَّ اعْتِذَارَ نَدَامَة يَكُونُ* 
*وَاعِظاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنْ أَشْبَاهِهِنَّ. فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَاجْعَلْ نَدَامَتِي عَلَى مَا وَقَعْتُ*  
*فِيهِ مِنَ الـزَّلاّتِ وَعَزْمِي عَلَى تَـرْكِ مَا يَعْـرِضُ لِيْ مِنَ ، السَّيِّئـاتِ تَوبَةً تُوجِبُ لِيْ* 
*مَحَبَّتَـكَ يا مُحِبَّ التَّوَّابِيْنَ.* 
 
*>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*ومن ثم قرأت*  
*إلهِي أَحْمَـدُكَ ـ وَأَنْتَ لِلْحَمْدِ أَهْلٌ ـ عَلَى حُسْنِ صَنِيعِكَ إلَيَّ، وَسُبُـوغِ نَعْمَآئِكَ عَلَيَّ،*  
*وَجَزِيْلِ عَطَآئِكَ عِنْدِي، وَعَلَى ما فَضَّلْتَنِي مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَأَسْبَغْتَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ نِعْمَتِكَ، فَقَدِ* 
*اصْطَنَعْتَ عِنْدِي ما يَعْجِزُ عَنُهُ شُكْرِي، وَلَوْلاَ إحْسَانُكَ، إلَيَّ وَسُبُوغُ نَعْمَآئِـكَ عَلَيَّ مَا*  
*بَلَغْتُ إحْرازَ حَظِّي، وَلاَ إصْلاَحَ نَفْسِي، وَلكِنَّكَ ابْتَدَأْتَنِي بِالإحْسَانِ، وَرَزَقْتَنِي فِي أُمُورِي* 
*كُلِّهَا الْكِفَايَةَ، وَصَرَفْتَ عَنِّي جَهْدَ الْبَلاءِ، وَمَنَعْتَ مِنِّي مَحْذُورَ الْقَضَآءِ. إلهِي فَكَمْ مِنْ بَلاء* 
*جَاهِد قَدْ صَرَفْتَ عَنِّي، وَكَمْ مِنْ نِعْمَة سَابِغَة أَقْرَرْتَ بِهَا عَيْنِي، وَكَمْ مِنْ صَنِيعَة كَرِيمَة*  
*لَكَ عِنْدِي. أَنْتَ الَّذِي أَجَبْتَ عِنْدَ الاضْطِرَارِ دَعْوَتِي، وَأَقَلْتَ عِنْدَ الْعِثَارِ زَلَّتِي، وَأَخَذْتَ لِي* 
*مِنَ الاَعْدَآءِ بِظُلاَمَتِي. إلهِي مَا وَجَدْتُكَ بَخِيلاً حِينَ سَأَلْتُكَ، وَلاَ مُنْقَبِضاً حِينَ أَرَدْتُكَ، بل* 
*وَجَدْتُكَ لِدُعَآئِي سَامِعاً، وَلِمَطَالِبِي مُعْطِياً، وَوَجَدْتُ نُعْمَاكَ عَلَيَّ سَابِغَةً، فِي كُلِّ شَأْن مِنْ* 
*شَأْنِي، وَكُلِّ زَمَان مِنْ زَمَانِي، فَأَنْتَ عِنْدِي مَحْمُودٌ، وَصَنِيعُكَ لَدَيَّ مَبْرُورٌ، تَحْمَدُكَ نَفْسِي* 
*وَلِسَانِيْ وَعَقْلِي حَمْداً يَبْلُغُ الوَفَآءَ وَحَقِيقَةَ الشُّكْرِ، حَمْداً يَكُونُ مَبْلَغَ رِضَاكَ عَنِّي، فَنَجِّنِي* 
*مِنْ سَخَطِكَ يَا كَهْفِي حِينَ تُعْيينِي الْمَذَاهِبُ، وَيَا مُقيلِي عَثْرَتِي، فَلَوْلاَ سَتْرُكَ عَوْرَتِي لَكُنْتُ* 
*مِنَ الْمَفْضُوحِينَ، وَيَا مُؤَيِّدِي بِالنَّصْرِ، فَلَوْلاَ نَصْرُكَ إيَّايَ لَكُنْتُ مِنَ الْمَغْلُوبِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ* 
*وَضَعَتْ لَهُ الْمُلُوكُ نِيرَ الْمَذَلَّةِ عَلى أَعْنَاقِهَا، فَهُمْ مِنْ سَطَواتِهِ خَائِفُونَ، وَيَا أَهْلَ التَّقْوَى،*  
*وَيَا مَنْ لَهُ الأَسْمَآءُ الْحُسْنى أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تَعْفُوَ عَنِّي، وَتَغْفِرَ لِي فَلَسْتُ، بَرِيئاً فَأَعْتَذِرَ، وَلاَ*  
*بِذِي قُوَّة فَأَنْتَصِرَ، وَلاَ مَفَرَّ لِي فَأَفِرَّ. وَأَسْتَقِيْلُكَ عَثَراتِي، وَأَتَنَصَّلُ إلَيْكَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِي الَّتِي قَدْ* 
*أَوْبَقَتْنِي، وَأَحَاطَتْ بِي فَأَهْلَكَتْنِي، مِنْهَا فَرَرْتُ إلَيْكَ رَبِّ تَائِباً، فَتُبْ عَلَيَّ مُتَعَوِّذاً، فَأَعِذْنِي* 
*مُسْتَجِيراً، فَلاَ تَخْذُلْنِي سَآئِلاً، فَلاَ تَحْرِمْنِي مُعْتَصِماً، فَلاَ تُسْلِمْنِي دَاعِياً، فَلاَ تَرُدَّنِي خَائِباً،* 
*دَعوْتُكَ يَارَبِّ مِسْكِيناً، مُسْتَكِيناً، مُشْفِقاً، خَائِفاً، وَجِلاً، فَقِيراً، مُضْطَرّاً، إلَيْكَ أَشْكُو إلَيْكَ يَا* 
*إلهِي ضَعْفَ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْمُسَارَعَةِ فِيمَا وَعَدْتَهُ أَوْلِيَآءَكَ، وَالْمُجَانَبَةِ عَمَّا حَذَّرْتَهُ أَعْدَآءَكَ،* 
*وَكَثْرَةَ هُمُومِي وَوَسْوَسَةَ نَفْسِي . إلهِي لَمْ تَفْضَحْنِي بِسَرِيرَتِي، وَلَمْ تُهْلِكْنِي بِجَرِيرَتِي،*  
*أَدْعُوكَ فَتُجِيبُنِي وَإنْ كُنْتُ بَطِيئاً حِيْنَ تَدْعُونِي. وَأَسْأَلُكَ كُلَّمَا شِئْتُ مِنْ حَوَائِجِي، وَحَيْثُ*  
*مَا كُنْتُ وَضَعْتُ عِنْدَكَ سِرِّي، فَلاَ أَدْعُو سِوَاكَ، وَلاَ أَرْجُو غَيْرَكَ، لَبَّيْكَ لَبَّيْكَ، تَسْمَعُ مَنْ* 
*شَكَا إلَيْكَ، وَتَلْقى مَنْ تَوَكَّلَ عَلَيْكَ، وَتُخَلِّصُ مَنِ اعْتَصَمَ بِكَ، وَتُفَرِّجُ عَمَّنْ لاذَ بِكَ. إلهِي*  
*فَلاَ تَحْرِمْنِي خَيْرَ الآخِرَةِ وَالأُولى لِقِلَّةِ شُكْرِي، وَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا تَعْلَمُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِي، إنْ تُعَذِّبْ*  
*فَأَنَا الظَّالِمُ، الْمُفَرِّطُ، الْمُضَيِّعُ، الاثِمُ، الْمُقَصِّرُ، الْمُضْجِعُ، الُمُغْفِلُ حَظَّ نَفْسِي، وَإنْ تَغْفِرْ* 
*فَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ .* 
*وأخذت تنتحب وتبكي وتتضرع الى الله ان يفرج عنها وعن زوجها بما يقسم هو وأن يجعل أمرها اليه فهو* *نعم المولى ونعم النصير .............ولم تشعر بعد ذلك بشيء .........* 
*ولم تفق الا على صوت زهراء وهي تجلسها لصلاة الصبح :- أم عمران قومي ، أم عمران غناتي قومي صلي* *الصبح قبل لا تطلع الشمس* 
*وقامت مريم ولأول مره أيضاً تحس انها خفيفه عند قومتها للصلاة وخصوصاً صلاة الصبح ، وتمسحت وصلت*  
*الصبح وجلست في الغرفه لكن زهراء طرقت عليها الباب بطرقات خفيفه .......وطلعت ليها ودعتها زهراء* *للفطور وبعد ما تمنعت شوي راحوا للمطبخ وجلسوا على الطاوله*  
*مريم:- والله يا ام ازهر مستحيه منش اني وماني عارفه ويش اقول* 
*زهراء:- لا تقولي شي ولا تستحي عاد اني ويش سويت ، ما سويت الا الواجب واقل*  
*مريم:- كان زين والله كل الناس مفلاتش يا ام ازهر كان الدنيا بخير والله* 
*زهراء:- الدنيا بعدهيه بخير يا ام عمران* 
*مريم:- الله يهنيش بحياتش ويسلمش ان شاء الله* 
*زهراء:- الله يوفقش ويقوم ابو عمران من مرضه وهو بصحة وعافيه*  
*مريم:- اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب*  
*زهراء:- يالله مدي ايدش وكلي لش لقمه علشان تتقوي*  
*مريم:- مشكوره يا غناتي ، با احارس البنات يقعدوا وبا اكل وياهم*  
*زهراء:- انتين كلي لش لقمه وتالي كملي وياهم*  
*مريم:- اني با اقوم اسوي ليي كاس شاي وتالي با آكل وياهم*  
*زهراء:- الشاي جاهز بس ما تشربيه على الريق يعور البطن ولاهوه زين*  
*مريم:- تعودت يا وخيتي ، ما أشرب الا شاي يا وخيتي*  
*زهراء:- لالا لازم تغيري هالعاده ، كلي لش لقمتين واني اسوي لش الشاي ما يمبى اله شي*  
*مريم:- لالا لا تتعبي حالش اني اقوم*  
*زهراء:- جاهز هوه داهوه تحتي في الدله* 
*مريم:-خلاص يا ام ازهر اني ما با اقول شي*  
*زهراء:- ههههههه لا لا براحتش يا وخيتي*  
*وشوي جاء حسين وجلس وياهم واكل له لقمتين وسوى اله كاس شاي*  
*مريم:- صبحك بالخير ابو ازهر*  
*حسين:- صبحش بالخير والكرامه ، هاه نمتي زين لو ساهرتي*  
*مريم:- ما قصرت ام ازهر جهزت لينا كل شي وما خلتني الا بعد ما تطمنت عليي ونمت والحمد لله*  
*زهراء:- ما سوينا شي يا غناتي* 
*حسين:- ايه ابتدت المجاملات ههههه* 
*مريم:- لا والله يا خوك ، الحمد لله تغيرت حياتي والحمد لله ويا ابو عمران من بعد رجعتنا من المستشفى* *يوم تكلمه ما شفته الا متغير مره وحده*  
*زهراء:- سبحان مغير الاحوال من حال الى حال*  
*حسين :- أجل اليوم بس نروح اله وان شاء الله قعد من اغمائته ونشوف وضعه وما عليه باس ان شاء الله* 
*مريم:- يااااااااااااااااااااارب يا كريم* 

*وقامت مريم ودخلت الغرفه وبقى حسين وزهراء في المطبخ.........* 
*زهراء:- ويش با اقول يا ابو ازهر*  
*حسين:- نعم آمري يا غناتي* 
*زهراء:- يمبى الك تكلم الوالده عن اختك* 
*حسين:- ويش فيه بعد*  
*زهراء:- لا بس انت تعرف ان اختك علاقتها ويا امك مهي مره يعني بس تعرف انت بعد ان كل شي يتصلح*  
*حسين:- اي والله صدقتي ، ما يهمش انا اكلم الوالده*  
*زهراء:- هيه بصراحه كانت فكرة مريم وهيه اللي كلمتني عن هالشي* 
*حسين:- الحمد لله رب العالمين*  
*زهراء:- الحمد لله وان شاء الله تصفى لنفوس وتعود الحياة احلى واحلى يارب* 
*حسين:- يارب يا كريم ونفتك من المشاكل وعوار الراس*  
*زهراء:- الا با اقول لك ، ويش سويت ويا هذا اللي مرسل السيدي*  
*حسين:- ولا شي للحين ، انا ومحمود قاعدين نفكر في حل اله وان شاء الله نفتك منه بعد*  
*زهراء:- الله يعينكم ويساعدكم يارب* 
*حسين:- اليوم با اشوف محمود وبا اقول له عن هالشي* 
*زهراء:- على بركة الله يا ابو ازهر*  
*حسين:- يالله با اقوم انا اقرا ليي شي قبل لا اودي اختي المستشفى*  
*زهراء:- اني با اجهز اغراض ازهر واذا تقدر توصلنا في طريقك لبيت ابوك علشان نقعد ويا عمي*  
*حسين:- خلاص انتين اجهزي وخذي البنات وياش بعد احسن*  
*زهراء:- ولا يهمك تامر امر يا ابو ازهر* 
*وقام حسين ودخل المكتبة وزهراء قامت تشيل الاغراض من على الطاوله ...............* 
*>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*مرحبتين خيتي ام فراس* 




> *جزئين رائعين جدا سلمت اناملك* 
> *يعطيك العافية* 
> *<<لاتطول علينا في الاجزاء الباقية*
> *تحياتي*



 * الرائع تواجدك خيتي ومتابعتك*

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعه على السطور مرحبتين




> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
>  يا رب يا كريم
> بارتين مؤثرييين ...
> إن شاء الله أبو عمران يقوم بالسلامة يااارب...
> وحسين ماشاء الله عليه وعلى أصله الطيب... 
> حاسة إن الدكتور راح يكون له دور في فك بعض قيود المشكلة .. 
> وإن شاء الله خير يااارب
>  يارب يصير خير 
> 
> ...



  خالص تحياتي وتقديري خيتي

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكووور على الجزء وننتظر الجديد





 خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب

لا شكر على واجب خيتي

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة الاحزان مراحب




> مسكين ابو عمران 
> 
> ماتوقعت يصير اله كذا مايستاهل
> لو قبل ممكن اقول يستاهل بس بعد اللي صار مايستاهل
>  الهدايه يرسلها الله لمن يشاء 
> وتمام ان احمد فكر يكلم محمود عشان الوساوس لا تتعشش براسه
> 
> يسلمواا خيوة ع الجزء المحزن شوي






 ربي يسلمك خيتي ويعافيك

خالص تحياتي للمتابعة الكريمة
فمان الله

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

جاري الأنتظاااااار

----------


## Habit Roman

اخي العزيز ابو زين

يعجز القلم عن وصف ماتكتب ويعجز اللسان عن النطق

ولكن خذ مني كلمة واحدة تعبر عن كل هذا الأشياء  ابدعت أخي 

وجميل ماخطت يداك

تحياتي 
بانتظار جديكم

----------


## المميزة

موجة غباااااااااااااااااااااار >> قدييييييمة عن المنتدى  :bigsmile: 
اشتقت للمنتدى وخصوصا لهالصفحة  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
وآآآآآآخيراااا خلصنا الامتحانات افتكييييينا  :noworry: 
يعطيك العافية ابو زين قريت كل الاجزاء اللي فاتتني مرة وحدة ولا زهقت وللحين الحماس مليون مشا الله عليك اخوي اسلوبك يشجع الواحد ع القراءة  :amuse:  :embarrest:  :amuse: 
بس اني قدييييمة احداث واجد مدري ع ويش اعلق وويش اخلي  :toung: 
اممم بصراحة ابوعمران عور قلبي الله يشفيه انشا الله  :sad2: 
وعن الدكتور احمد كانه مصدق السالفة بس احسن شي انه بيسال محمود عن السالفة بدل ما يظلمهم  :evil: 
ولو بقعد اتكلم عن كل الاحداث بسوي بارت جديد هع  :cool: 
احسن شي اسكت لا ازهقك من هذرتي  :weird: 
في انتظار بقية الاجزاااء على احر من الجمر  :toung:

----------


## واحد فاضي

*د أحمد:- با امر عليك الشقه ونطلع نتغدى في مكان ونتكلم في الموضوع

محمود:- وهو كذلك بس هاه ...ما بنطول لأن عندي تجهيز كوشه العصر بعد

وعلى هذا الوعد اتفقا ...............وفي ثاني يوم التقيا في احد المطاعم 

وبعد ما طلبوا ليهم غداء بدأ د أحمد بالكلام ..............

د أحمد:- شوف يا محمود انا با اتكلم على طول يعني دغري ومن آخرها 

محمود:- وهذا اللي اللي امباه 

د أحمد:- ايه علشان الموضوع حساس وشوي يمبى اله تفكير 

محمود:- وشو الموضوع في الأساس يا خوك انا مانا فاهم لك 

د أحمد:- الموضوع وما فيه ان فيه واحد زارني ورواني حاجه انا مانا مصدقنها للحين 

محمود:- اي ويش هيه الحاجه هذي وويش رواك هالواحد له شغلت بالي يا خوك

د أحمد:- بصراحه ورغم اني ما أوثق فيه بس اللي راواني وياه شي مانا مصدقنه ولا نا مكذبنه

محمود:- والحين انته تقول بتقول من الآخر ، بدون تلميحات ولا شي قول ويش عندك دغري

د أحمد:- انا شفت سيدي وفيه انته وحسـ........

محمود:- انا وحسين وحنا ننزل ويانا وحده وتالي انا وحسين منزلين كراتين واتالي حسين مشى وانا بقيت 

وتالي طلعت و.............

د أحمد:- خلاص خلاص كأنك تعرف الموضوع يعني 

محمود:- اعرفه ونفسي أعرف اللي سواه مزبوط علشان يشوف يوم .....

د أحمد:- انا بصراحه ما صدقته على طول بس ........

محمود:- بس ويش بعد ، هذا وانته تعرفنا وتقول كده بعد كيف لو ما تعرفنا

د أحمد:- علشان كده انا طلبت اني اقابلك تعرف لاويش

محمود:- لا ويش ؟؟؟

د أحمد:- لأنك انت اللي اوثق فيك أكثر من أي انسان فاني 

محمود:- ترى اللي انا فيه كله بفضل أخويي حسين ترى

د أحمد:- ونعم بحسين بس تعرف حساسية الموضوع هذا وكأني أدري لويش يمبى يتوصل هالإنسان

محمود:- لا ويش في رايك 

د أحمد:- هذا شخص ما عنده إحساس ولا ضمير ، هذا شخص عايش على جراح الآخرين لو تدري بس ....

محمود:- قول يا خوك قول اذا تعزني قول اللي في خاطرك 

د أحمد:- تعرف ان هذا الإنسان نسيبي

محمود:- هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه نسيبك 

د أحمد:- وبالتحديد أخو زوجتي الله يرحمها 

محمود:- بعد .........اعوذ بالله من هالشخص هذا وكيفه أخو زوجتك 

د أحمد:- وشوه كيفه أخو زوجتي

محمود:- يعني كيفه

د أحمد:- صار زي ما يصيروا كل الناس تقدمت ليهم ووافقوا عليي وتالي طلع ليي هذا من الأرض السابعه هههههه

محمود:- يعني وما عليه على السؤال - كيفه يعني طلع من الارض السابعه

د أحمد:- يعني في ابداية الامر هوه ما كان معارض ولا موافق ولا حسيت بوجوده اصلاً

محمود:- وكيفه أجل تحول لوحش وخسيس

د أحمد:- بداية الزواج كان خوش انسان وما فيه الا العافيه ، بس بعد فلاف سنين تحول مو الى وحش بس 

الا الى انسان استغلالي وانتهازي وكل الصفات اللي مهي زينه صارت فيه 

محمود:- ولا حاولتوا تكلموه ولا تفهموه ولا تفهموا لاويش صار كده ؟؟

د أحمد:- الا حاولنا وتأذينا معاه 

محمود:- ايه وبعدين 

د أحمد:- ولا قبلين كل مره يوعدنا انه يصير زين ويعود ولا يفيد فيه ، لحد ما جت ذيك الليله وهو كان سهران برا البيت وطلعت ويا زوجتي يوم جاها الطلق ورحت 

وياها المستشفى ووصتني ببتها انها لا تبقى في وصاية اخوها ولا أخليه يلمسها ابداً ، والحمد لله قدرنا انا - نشتري - بتي منه 

وانفد وصية زوجتي

محمود:- يعني اسراء بتك من يوم هيه صغيره ما يدري عنها ولا عن احوالها 

د أحمد:- وطالب بها ورفع قضية في المحكمه بس علشان لفلوس 

محمود:- اعوذ بالله لهالدرجه الخسه توصل 

د أحمد:- واكفر بعد ، تدري انه بعد فتره طلب فلوس زياده 

محمود:- وويش سويتوا وياه

د أحمد:- ما شخت عليه الا بالحيله 

محمود:- وكيفه 

د أحمد:-خليته يوقع على اوراق على بياض علشان لا يسوي حاجه فانيه ويطالب بفلوي فانيه

محمود:- ووقع !!!!!

د أحمد:- ووقع ورقه بيضاء ما عليها اي شي وخليته يبصم عليها بعد يعني ما يقدر ينكر اللي اكتبه عليها 

محمود:- وكيفه يزوركم بعد هالعمله بعد 

د أحمد:- ههههه يفكرني ما اقدر اسوي اله شي بالورقه لأن عنده واسطه في الحكومة 

محمود:- والحين ويش بتسوي 

د أحمد:- ابد وشكله جاء وقت الورقه البيضاء الحين 

محمود:- كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

د أحمد:- انا ساكت عنه للحين ومانا راضي اسوي له شي حفاظ على وصلة الرحم بيني وبينه وانه في يوم 

من الأيام كان أخو زوجتي بس هذا ما ينفع وياه هالشي 

محمود:- يعني ؟؟ ما فهمت عليك 

د أحمد:- الحين لازم اكلم حسين ونجتمع سوى علشان تقرروا ويش بتسووا .

محمود:- ايه كذا الكلام يصير مزبوط ، خلاص انا اكلم حسين ونشوف ويش يصير وانته 

ما قصرت ورحم الله والديك 

د أحمد:- ما سوينا شي يا خوك وبعدنا في أول الطريق 

محمود:- يكفي كلامك واللي سمعته منك اليوم ولو واحد غيرك ما يسوي اللي بتسويه يا خوك 

د أحمد:- خلاص اجل انا في الخدمة في اي وقت 

محمود:- صحيح انته من اول كنت شاك فينا بس ما عليه اللي قلته الحين برد خاطري

د أحمد:- يعني انت حط روحك في موقفي يمكن تفكر أعظم من تفكيري

محمود:- على العموم هذا عتب بين اخوان وان شاء الله ما تحط في خاطرك علينا 

د أحمد:- انت اللي اطلب منك السموحه ويا حسين ، لأني شكيت فيكم لحظه وحده 

محمود:- لا يا خوك خلاص انسى وانا من جهتي نسيت بعد

د أحمد:- نسينا يا خوك ، بس الحين لازم بسرعه نقرر ويش اللي بيصير 

محمود:- اكيد 

د أحمد:- لأني اعرف عبدالله انه انسان ما يتورع عن أي شي بس علشان يوصل للي يمباه 

محمود:- ويش اسمه هذا ؟؟؟؟عبدالله وشو؟؟؟؟

د أحمد:- ويش تسوي بإسمه هذا 

محمود:- انت قول ليي ويش اسمه .

د أحمد:- اسمه عبدالله محمد .............

محمود:- يا الله يا الله يالله

د أحمد:- ويش فيك يا خوك لا يكون تعرفه .

محمود:- الا اعرفه ونص ، خلاص خلاص عرفت وشو هالانسان ...او هالحيـ..............

د أحمد:- كيفه تعرفه بعد 

محمود:- هذا قصته قصه يا خوك بعدين اقولها الك 

د أحمد:- براحتك يا خوك 

محمود:- الحين لازم نتصرف بسرعه ، واليوم المغرب با اتصل بحسين وبا اجتمع وياها وبا اقول لك نتيجة اللي 

نتفق عليه ، وهذا العبدالله نراويه شغله 

د أحمد:- والله اللي بتسووه فيه سووه 

محمود:- الا بنخليه ما يتهني بعيشته 

د أحمد:- وقليل اللي بتسووه ، يستاهل 

محمود:- شكلك مره كارهنه 

د أحمد:- على اللي سواه فينا ، ودي بموتته اليوم قبل بكره ، تفتك البلاد والعباد منه ومن بلاويه 

محمود:- بتفتك ان شاء الله وقريباً جداً بعد

د أحمد:- الله المعين

محمود:- على العموم انا الحين استأذن لأن عندي تركيب كوشه بعد شوي 

د أحمد:- وانا ورايي طلعه ويا امي واسراء بعد 

محمود:- فمان الله

د أحمد:- مع السلامه ولا تنسى تتصل فيي هاه

محمود:- ما فيه مشكله يا خوك 

وافترق محمود ود أحمد على أمل ان محمود يعطيه خبر وخطة للي بيسووه لعبد الله 

أما حسين فأخذ زهراء واخته وازهر ووصلهم لبيت ابوه وراح ويا اخته المستشفى علشان ابو عمران 

زهراء بعد ما وصلت بيت ابو حسين راحت على طول لأم حسين وسلمت عليها 

أم حسين :- قواش الله يا بتي 

زهراء:- الله يوقيش عمه ، شحوال عمي 

أم حسين:- الحمد لله زين اليحن وداكوه نايم 

زهراء:- الحمد لله عمه ، عاد تحملينا هالوقت 

أم حسين:- افا عليش يا بتي يالغاليه ، بس ويش اللي جيب بنات مريم وياش لايكون مخليتنهم عندش من 

صبح الله وطايره هيه من ادري وينه 

زهراء:- لا يا عمه بس ابو عمران مريض ومن البارحه هوه في المستشفى 

أم حسين:- ويش فيه هالنحيس بعد 

زهراء:- يقول حسين عنده فشل كلوي وهوه راح ويا مريم له المستشفى 

أم حسين:- الله يقومه بالسلامه ان شاء الله ويخلي عنه هالنحاسه بعد 

زهراء:- الله يسلمش عمه ، وعلى الطاري امبا اتكلم وياش في موضوع بس مستحيه عمه

أم حسين:- قولي ياعمه قولي ولا تستحي مني افا بس افا

زهراء:- لا يا عمه الموضوع مو اليي 

أم حسين:- لامنهوه 

زهراء:- هو موضوع مريم ..أم عمران 

أم حسين:- ويش فيها دي بعد 

زهراء:- والله يا عمه ماني عارفه ويش اقول لش

أم حسين:- قولي ولا تستحي ، وكلمه تستحي منه بديها 

زهراء:- مريم البارحه نايمه ويانا 

أم حسين:- بعد...إه 

زهراء:- ايه مو ابو عمران من البارحه في المستشفى وصار مغمي عليه وقال ليها حسين تجي تنام ويانا

أم حسين:- طول عمره حسين راعي واجب وفعل خير ولدي واعرفه 

زهراء:- ايه يا عمه تعرفي بنات لحالهم في شقه شوي قويه له 

أم حسين:- اي والله 

زهراء:- المهم ان مريم قعدت ويايي وقمنا نسولف ومن سالفه لسالفه وخبرتني ان ابو عمران تغير وصار 

غير الاول وانه الحين مو مقصر عليهم في شي والحمد لله

أم حسين:- الحمد لله ، هذا كله من حسين وابوه وفضل ربي عليهم

زهراء:- والنعم باللي يسويه حسين وابو حسين ، المهم انه من طاح ابو عمران البارحه وهيه تفكر في انها 

تراضيش وتمباش ترضي عليها 

أم حسين:- الله يرضى عليها ان شاء الله

زهراء:- ايه يا عمه وقالت ليي عن هالشي وقلت ليها خلي الكلام ويا ام حسين عليي ،

فألحين ويش رايش

أم حسين:- من بعد اللي سمعته ما هنه خلاف ومن الاول ما بيني وبينها اي شي

زهراء:- الحمد لله رب العالمين ، 

أم حسين:- والمطلوب مني ويش اسوي 

زهراء:- ابداً يا عمه بس يعني تكلميها وتسلمي عليها وتقعدي وياها

أم حسين:- بس كده تآمري أمر ، كم زهراء عندنا

زهراء:- الله يعزش عمه ويسلمش

أم حسين:- الحين روحي خلي البنات يجوا ليي وهذا الفصعون حطيه في المقعده 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله عمه تآمري أمر 

وقامت زهراء على طول وراحت للبنات وجابتهم لأم حسين وهم شبه مستغربين من هالشي لأن فيهم

خوف من انهم يتقربوا لأم حسين بهالشكل ، هم حدهم يجوا يسلموا عليها في السبوع مره وحده وبس 

سلام عابر يعني يمسكوا ايدها ويبوسوها وخلاص ، اما الحين زهراء تقول ليهم تمباكم ام حسين فصاير هذا 

غريب عليهم .........لكنهم مشوا ويا زهراء كأنهم طايرين من الفرح 

أم حسين:- هلا ببناتي هدى وسلمى يا هلا ، شحوالكم 

زهراء:- يالله هدى روحي لديده وسلمي عليها 

وتحركت هدى ومن وراها سلمى وراحت لأم حسين وسلمت عليها وباست راسها وايدها ومن وراها 

سلمى مسكت إيد ام حسين وباستها وقعدت جنبها 

أم حسين:- بارك الله فيكم ، بارك الله فيكم 

هدى :- الله يبارك فيش ...دي د هـ

زهراء:- ايه قوليها ..ديده ...الله ويش حلاوتها طالعه من بوزش

أم حسين:- اي والله ، وانتين يالفصعونه سلمى ما بتقولي ديده له 

سلمى :- ان ساء الله ديددووده

وضحكت ام حسين وياها زهراء وهدى وخجلت سلمى منهم وتغبت وراء ختها ، وقامت زهراء ليها واخذتها 

وحملتها وقعدتها في حضنها وهيه تلاعبها وتالي قعدتها جمب ازهر 

زهراء:- شوفي هذا ولد خالوا ازهر بس يكبر تلعبي وياها هاه

أم حسين:- واليوم با اخلي خالو حسين يجيب ليكم هدايا مسوى انتون بنات حليوين وتطاوعوا امكم وابوكم

هدى :- ايه ديده بس احنا نمبا ابونا يرجع ما شفناه البارحه وتقول امي هوه في الدختور مريض

زهراء:- ان شاء الله يرجع ليكم وما فيه شي بس هوه راح الدختور مسوى شويه تعبان وان شاء الله بيرجع 

ليكم زين

أم حسين:- ايه بتي ان شاء الله بيرجع ليكم وتلعبوا وياه بعد 

سلمى :- ايه خاله زهراء نمباه يودينا البحر وبعد الالعاب 

زهراء:- ان شاء الله يوديكم وتلعبوا وياه ونشوفكم في ليلة عرسكم وانتون قماره 

أم حسين:- يالله يا كريم 

وقامت تلاعبهم زهراء وياها ام حسين وكأنها اول مره تشوفهم في البيت ، من شافت البسمه على 

شفاههم والضحكه عليهم ارتاحت ..........وشافت ابو حسين مقبل عليهم وهو مستغرب من اللي يشوفه 

زهراء:- يا هلا بعمي يا هلا 

أم حسين:- مرحبا بطلة الغالي ، ويش أحوالك 

أبو حسين :- صبحكم الله بالخير ، حياكم الله 

زهراء:- تفضل هنه تحت ام حسين 

أم حسين:- تفضل يا حياك ....

وقامت هدى وتبعتها سلمى وسلموا على ابو حسين وبا سوا ايده وراسه ومسكوا ايده وجابوه لأم حسين 

ونادت أم حسين على الشغاله علشان تحط الفطور لكن زهراء قالت ليها :- اليوم الفطور من عندي اني وبا اقوم اسويه ليكم بإيدي 

زهراء:- ويش تمبوا تاكلوا آمروا تدللوا 

أم حسين:- عارفينش يا بتي اللي تمبي تسويه لينا بناكله 

زهراء:- الله يسلمش عمه ، خلاص أجل با اسوي الفطور ويا هدى ، يالله قومي هدى نسوي فطور للديده وجدش ابو حسين 

هدى :- ان شاء الله

أم حسين:- بارك الله فيكم بارك الله فيكم 


>>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*




> جاري الأنتظاااااار






* تتوالى الاجزاء ان شاء الله تعالى*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي* Habit Roman* مراحب* 




> اخي العزيز ابو زين
> * مراحب خيتي* 
> 
> يعجز القلم عن وصف ماتكتب ويعجز اللسان عن النطق
> 
> ولكن خذ مني كلمة واحدة تعبر عن كل هذا الأشياء ابدعت أخي 
> 
> وجميل ماخطت يداك
> 
> ...



 * نتشرف دائماً بحضوركم ومتابعتكم* 

*ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن* 
*ونقدم ما يفيد وما يمتع* 


*خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي المميزه مرحبتين*





> موجة غباااااااااااااااااااااار >> قدييييييمة عن المنتدى 
> 
> *كح كح كح ههههههههههههه* 
> اشتقت للمنتدى وخصوصا لهالصفحة 
> 
> 
> 
> شرفتينا خيتي  
> وآآآآآآخيراااا خلصنا الامتحانات افتكييييينا 
> ...



 
*خالص تحياتي وتقديري لتواجدكم الرائع خيتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*اااااااااااااااااالله احداث روووووووعه بج**د*
*ابو عمران/ ماعليك شر ان شاءالله*
*والله عورني قلبي عليه*
*الله يشافي المؤمنين والمؤمنين بحق مريض كربلاء...*


*مريم/مسكينه ... والله يهديها ياااارب*
*ويهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات*


*حسين* 
*زهراء*
*خوش ناس ماشاءالله عليهم*
*الله يعطيهم على قد نيتهم يارب العالمين...*


*د/أحمد* 
*محمود*
*ماشاءالله عليهم زين يسوون*
*الله يعطيهم الف عافيهــ على هيك عقل*


*ام حسين/ بجد حنونه وقلبها كبير...*


*خييي ابو زيــــــــــــن*
*رااااااائع...*

*مميــــــــز...*

*انـــــــــــــــــــــــت...*
*تسلم على هيك مجهود وعلى هيك قلم مبدع*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهــــ*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور...*

*الله يعطيك خير والدنيا والاخره*
*دمتي بكل الاماني...*

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*كل جزء احلى من الثاني* 
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## ام فراس

*ماشاء الله عليك كل جزء احلى من الي قبلة* 
*نحن في انتظار الاجزاء القادمة*
*موفق اخي*

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ابو زين 
يعطيك العافية 
البارت رووووعة بس مو كانه قصير شوي او يمكن لان قريت كذا بارت مرة وحدة فاحس كدا 
الله يشافي ابو عمرااان ياااارب >> بلييييز نبي نهاية سعيدة 
ودكتور احمد طلع خوش ريال انشا الله يلعبوو في حسبة عبداو لعب حرارة تحره مو ادمي آآآآفة 
شرايك تمرضه وتخلي ابو عمران يبرأ >> كف
في انتظااار الاجزاء الباقية

----------


## أبصرت النور

مشكور اخوي على مجهودك الجبار 
بصراحه رواية جدا ممتعه ونحن دائما في الأنتظار 
وهذا عبدالله مو مخلي احد في حاله حتى محمود يعرفه 
مدري ويش سالفته وياه 
الله يستر

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

زين ماسوى احمد انه كلم محمود
بس عسى يطلعوا بنتيجه معاه
لان شكله من النوع اللي شاق الارض وطالع من سابع جهنم
بس الحلو والاحسن ان حسين وزهراء متفاهمين في هالموضوع وماراح يخرب حياتهم بشي
ولو عرفت زهور ان هو بتعرف هو ليش سوى كل هذا

بس مسكين ابو عمران بس ان شا ءالله احواله تتحسن ويروح يحج وياخذني معاه :bigsmile: 
تسلم خيوة ابو زين على هيك ابداع
واحسنت في تتابع الاحداث وتسلسلها
وفي انتظار ماهو قادم
تحياااتي لك مع باقة من الدعوات الرحمانيه بالتوفيق

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب*




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*







> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> 
> *اااااااااااااااااالله احداث روووووووعه بج**د*
> * بتواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيتي* 
> *ابو عمران/ ماعليك شر ان شاءالله*
> *والله عورني قلبي عليه*
> *الله يشافي المؤمنين والمؤمنين بحق مريض كربلاء...*
> * اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين*
> ...




* اللهم آمين لنا ولكم خيتي* 
*رحم الله والديك* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي فاطمة المعصومة مراحب*




> *يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> *كل جزء احلى من الثاني* 
> 
> *يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*






* بمتابعتكم تحلو الكتابه* 

*لكم خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أم فراس مراحب*




> *ماشاء الله عليك كل جزء احلى من الي قبلة* 
> *نحن في انتظار الاجزاء القادمة*
> *موفق اخي*



 * بمتابعتكم خيتي تحلو الروايه* 

*ربي يوفقك ويسلمك خيتي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي المميزة مراحب*




> يسلمووو ابو زين 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> * الله يسلمك خيتي ويعطيك العافيه يارب*
> البارت رووووعة بس مو كانه قصير شوي او يمكن لان قريت كذا بارت مرة وحدة فاحس كدا 
> * لا مو قصير خيتي* 
> *بس فيه احداث وايد* 
> الله يشافي ابو عمرااان ياااارب >> بلييييز نبي نهاية سعيدة 
> * النهاية فيها أحداث غير ان شاء الله* 
> ...





* خالص تحياتي للتواجد الرائع* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي ابصرت النور مراحب* 




> مشكور اخوي على مجهودك الجبار
> * أقل شيء نقدمه لهذا المنتدى الرائع صاحب*
> *الفضل علينا جميعا* 
> 
> بصراحه رواية جدا ممتعه ونحن دائما في الأنتظار 
> * بمتابعتكم خيتي تكون احلى* 
> وهذا عبدالله مو مخلي احد في حاله حتى محمود يعرفه 
> مدري ويش سالفته وياه 
> 
> الله يستر





* هذا حال البعض اللي انتزعت من قلوبهم الانسانية*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة الاحزان مراحب* 




> زين ماسوى احمد انه كلم محمود
> 
> بس عسى يطلعوا بنتيجه معاه
> لان شكله من النوع اللي شاق الارض وطالع من سابع جهنم
> * ها بعيد الشر عنا وعنكم نوع من البشر ما يتورع عن فعل اي شيء لبلوغ ما يريد*
> بس الحلو والاحسن ان حسين وزهراء متفاهمين في هالموضوع وماراح يخرب حياتهم بشي
> *  وهذا المطلوب بين الازواج صح*
> ولو عرفت زهور ان هو بتعرف هو ليش سوى كل هذا
> * وهنه بعض الغموض* 
> ...





*  اله يوفقك ويسلمك خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*حسين وبعد ما وصل ويا مريم لأبو عمران ، دخلوا المستشفى وراح حسين الى الدكتور على طول 

أما مريم فركبت الى ابو عمران الغرفه ...........

حسين:- السلام عليكم 

الدكتور:-عليكم اسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أهلاً أهلاً يا سي حسين 

حسين:- هاه يا دكتور بشّر يا دكتور 

الدكتور:- لا ابشّرك الحمد لله ابو عمران فاء من الاغماءة وهو دلوئت كويس 

حسين:- ولاويش ما اتصلت 

الدكتور:- انا جاي المكتب علشات اتصل بس انته سبئتني 

حسين:- يعني من البارحه هو في اغماءة 

الدكتور:- ايوا بس الحمد لله حالته مستقره واوضاعه تمام التمام 

حسين:- وفيه امل يا دكتور في شفاءه 

الدكتور:- ألت لك أمس انو اللي عندو فشل كلوي مزمن ومش حاد يعين هو من الممكن مع الحميه وشويه 

تعليمات انو يبئى كويس

حسين:- نقدر نزوره الحين ولا 

الدكتور:- هو من فاء وهو بيسأل عليك وعلى مراته 

حسين:- ايه هي الحين الظاهر ركبت له الغرفه 

الدكتور:- مش حيخلوها تخش عليه

وما كمل كلمته الا مريم داخله غرفة الدكتور ............

مريم:- يا خوك مهم راضيين يخلوني اشوف ابو عمران 

حسين:- خلاص خيخ الحين بيسمح لش الدكتور تشوفيه ولا يهمش

الدكتور:- ايوا خذ الورئه دي وروحوا الغرفه وحيسمحوا ليكم بالدخول ، واللي حنا نعملو هو لمصلحتو

حسين:- اكيد يا دكتور ما قصرت والله ، وآسف على الكلام اللي قلته البارحه 

الدكتور:- لا مفيش مشكله يا سي حسين ، عارف شعورك وعارف اللي كنت فيه امبارح

حسين:- يالله اجل بنروح نشوف ابو عمران ونتطمن عليه 

الدكتور:- اوكيه بس متطولوش عندو هو عايز راحه شويه 

حسين:- ما يهمك ان شاء الله ما نزعجه 

وراحت مريم وقلبها يخفق بس تمبى تشوف ابو عمران ، وقبل لا يدخلوا وصاها اخوها حسين انها لا تصيح 

ولا تحسسه بانها تعبانه علشان هوه بعد ما يتأثر ويتعب ووعدته خير ، بس شعور المره اذا شافت رجلها 

على السرير ينقلب وتطلع كل الاحاسيس اللي في القلب ولا تقدر مهما حاولت انها تخفيها

مريم من شافت ابو عمران حاولت انها تخفي دموعها بس ما قدرت وعلى طول راحت له وحضنته وهي 

تصيح ومن شاف حسين هالمشهد وقف برا الغرفه وتركههم بعد ما كلم مريم انها تتصبر وتفوض امرها الى 

الله وان ابو عمران الحمد لله بيصير بخير 

مريم:- يا غناتي يا ابو عمران ما تستاهل اللي يصير فيك يا غناتيييييييييييي

ابو عمران:- استهدي بالله يا ام عمران استهدي بالله ما فيني الا العافيه يا غناتي ومفل ما سمعتي من 

اخوش انا الحين زين وما فيني الا العافيه 

مريم:- يا غناتي ماني قادره اشوفك هنه وما اصيح غصب عني يا غناتي ماني قادره اصدق يا غناتي 

ابو عمران:- قومي يا غناتي عن الارض قومي قعدي على الكرسي ، والله ما فيني شده اقعد واحملش 

مريم:- لا لا خليك مرتاح وداني با اقوم 

وقامت وقعدت على الكرسي

ابو عمران:- وينهوه اخوش ؟؟ خليتيه يطلع روحي عيطي عليه 

وراحت تنادي على اخوها ودخل الغرفه 

حسين:- حمد لله على السلامه يا النسيب ما تشوف شر ...خطاك اللاش

ابو عمران:- الله يسلمك يا النسيب ويسلمك ومرحوم الوالدين يا خوك ما قصرت البارحه ويانا تعبناك

حسين:- ويش سويت انا هذا واجب 

أبو عمران :- انت انقذت حياتي وما عليك قصور والله 

حسين:- هذا واجب يا ابوعمران 

مريم:- بصراحه ما قصرت يا خوك سويت اللي ما يسويه احد ، يا ابو عمران ما خلاني انام في الشقه 

واخذني لشقته اني والبنات بعد 

ابو عمران :- لالا تعباك ويانا مره يعني ، انا اعرفك انك اجودي يالنسيب بس اللي سويته ما يسويه

اخو مو بس نسيب 

حسين:- خلنا من هالكلام الحين ويش حالك انت ...ان شاء الله راح الالم والتعب 

ابو عمران :- والله هالدكتور ما قصر ويايي من اوتعيت وهو جالس جمبي لامن قعدت مزبوط وتوه بس رايح 

عني يقول انك موصينه انه يتصل فيك على طول 

حسين:- إيه ودحنا وصلنا قبل لا يتصل 

ابو عمران :- وما قال الك ويش حالتي ويش فيني بالزبط له 

حسين:- قال ليي وطمني ان مرضك اله علاج بس مو هنه 

ابو عمران:- وين ما يكون انا حاضر من الريال الى الالف الى المليون بعد أهم شي الواحد يصير بصحه 

حسين :- لا ما يحتاج يا ابو عمران انا قلت له يسوي اي شي وحسابه مدفوع ان شاء الله

مريم:- لا يا خوك ، انته ما قصرت ويانا ...بس ما يقصر ابو عمران أي فلوس تطلبها هوه بيدفعها 

حسين :- انا قلت ليكم علاج أبو عمران عليي انا يعني عليي 

أبو عمران :- يالنسيب اذا تمباني أطيب لا تقول كده يكفيني وقفتك ويايي وأنا اللي كنت ......

حسين :- خلاص يا ابو عمران انسى الماضي خلاص إحنا ولاد اليوم 

مريم :- بارك الله فيكم فنينكم 

أبو عمران :- شوف ليي ويش يمبى الدكتور نجيبه وأنا حاضر 

حسين :- خلاص براحتك ، بس هاه بس تطلع ان شاء الله من المستشفى لازم تسافر تسوي نقاهه

أبو عمران :- بشرط 

حسين :- ويش هوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بعد فيها شروط ..أه

أبو عمران :- تجي انت وزهراء وأزهر ويانا ، يعني رحله عائلية كامله 

حسين :- وناخذ ويانا الوالد والوالده ........تصير خوش رحله 

مريم :- اللي تآمروا عليه أني ما عندي مانع 

أبو عمران :- خلاص أجل ان شاء الله من نطلع على طول نحجز ونروح 

مريم:- وين مقررين تروحوا يعين 

حسين :- انا والله نفسي أروح ايران لضامن الجنّه 

أبو عرمان:- ونعم الإختيار ، أحد يعيف هالروحه ...زياره وراحة نفس 

مريم:- الله يجمعنا على خير 

حسين:- يارب 

أبو عمران :- شحوال الوالد يا أبو أزهر عساه صار زين 

حسين:- الحمد لله ، هوه من عدى الأزمه اللي هوه فيها وراح البيت صار أحسن 

أبو عمران:- الحمد لله ، أمانه تسلم عليه من تروح 

حسين:- الله يسلمك ويعافيك ، ترى البنات عنده الحين بعد

أبو عمران :- لاويش تفقلوا عليه هوه توه طالع من الدختور 

حسين:- لا فقاله ولا شي ، لأن أم أزهر رايحه هناك وأخذتهم وياها 

أبو عمران:- والله جميلك هذا ما بنساه طول حياتي يا النسيب

حسين:- كم مره قايل لك هذا واجب ولا هوه جميل 

أبو عمران:- أصيل يالنسيب والله أصيل 

مريم:- طول عمره حسين راعي واجب ويعرف الأصول 

أبو عمران:- والنعم به والله 

حسين:- يالله الحين بنخليك ترتاح لأن الدكتور يقول لا تتعبوه 

أبو عمران:- ما فيه تعب ولا شي أصلاً شوفتكم ردت روحي وطمنتني على كل الأوضاع 

مريم:- بعدني يا أبو أزهر ما شبعت من أبو عمران 

حسين:- ان شاء الله يطلع وتشبعي منه خيه 

مريم:- ان شاء الله اليوم قبل بكره يارب

حسين:- ان شاء الله ، يالله قومي خيه خلي الدكتور يفحص عليه ويشوف متى بيقدر يطلعه 

مريم:- ان شاء الله أبو أزهر 

وطلع حسين عنهم برا الغرفه وخلاهم لحالهم شوي وبعد خمس دقايق طلعت مريم والدمعه في عيونها 

حسين:- لا ويش خيه تسوي في روحش كده مو شفتي أبو عمران وتطمنتي عليه له 

مريم:- ما ودي أشوفه بهالحاله يا خويك 

حسين:- ومنهوه وده يشوفه بهالحاله لكن ما نعترض على ربنا 

مريم:- ونعم بالله ، ونعم بالله 

ومشت مريم ويا حسين وركبت السياره وقام حسين واتصل على عيادة الدكتور 

حسين:- أيوا يا دكتور 

الدكتور :- ايوا يا ابني 

حسين:- متى يمكن يطلع أبو عمران ؟؟

الدكتور :- يعني هو عاوز لو يومين ثلاثه وخلاص بس فيه شغله لازم تعملوها 

حسين:- آمر يا دكتور 

الدكتور :- هو محتاج لجهاز لازم يتطلب من أمريكا ، ده أحسن لو ولمصلحتو

حسين:- ما فيه أي مشكله انته بس سجل لي إسم الجهاز ووين الشركة اللي نطلبها منه ولا عليك

الدكتور :- خلاص بكره تجي تشوف الورئه موجوده عند أبو عمران

حسين:- لاويش بكره اليوم العصر سجله ، وأنا أمر آخذ الإسم وأطلبه من النت 

الدكتور :-مفيش مشكله اليوم اليوم 

حسين:- يالله مع السلامه

وسكر الجوال وقامت مريم تسأله عن أبو عمران وويش قال الدكتور وهو يجاوبها لحد ما وصلوا بيت أبوها 

ودخلت مريم البيت وشافت شي قدامها خلا قلبها يدق بقوه وطاحت على الأرض .........

>>>>>>>يتبع ان شاء الله*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*جزء رااااائع جداً...*

*خيي ابو زين*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهــ على هيك مجهود روووعه بجد*
*موفق لكل خيــــــــر وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور*

*دمت بحفظ الرحمن...*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرآحبووون..{* 

*كح كح كح آدري مغبر ه من زمآن مآجيت..}* 

*بس بصرآحــه صآرت آحدآث لآتعقل وتهبل وتحمس...~!*

*بس وشو شآفت مريم..!!* 

*لهدرجه هالشي خلآهآ تطيح..!! >>مليون علآمة تعجب فوق رآسهآ..!!!!!* 

*يآربيييي متحمسسسه بقووووهـ >>مو قآدرهـ تتحمل..!* 

*لآ تطوووول علينآ آبو زيووون..!!* 

*فينيييي فضوول قوي آعرف..~*

*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه..*
*موفق وعسسآك على القووهـ* 

*سي يووو* 

*!!~..* ][*عششوق ][..~!!*

----------


## ام فراس

*يعطيك العافية  مشككور*
*وان شاء الله يطلع ابو عمران بالسلامة* 
*ويسافرو ويتونسو*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمه مراحب*




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> *جزء رااااائع جداً...*
> * بتواجدكم خيتي*
> *خيي ابو زين*
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيهــ على هيك مجهود روووعه بجد*
> * الله يعافيكِ خيتي ويسلمك* 
> 
> *موفق لكل خيــــــــر وصلاح*
> ...



 * رحم الله والديك ويسلمك خيتي*

*خالص تقديري وتحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* مرحبتين بعاشقة المستحيل* 




> *مرآحبووون..{* 
> 
> * أهلين ومرحبتين*
> *كح كح كح آدري مغبر ه من زمآن مآجيت..}* 
> * كح كح كح كح* 
> *بس بصرآحــه صآرت آحدآث لآتعقل وتهبل وتحمس...~!*
> * وجايه أحدث بعد* 
> *بس وشو شآفت مريم..!!* 
> *لهدرجه هالشي خلآهآ تطيح..!! >>مليون علآمة تعجب فوق رآسهآ..!!!!!* 
> ...





* خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي أم فراس مراحب* 




> *يعطيك العافية مشككور*
> * الله يعافيكِ خيتي* 
> *وان شاء الله يطلع ابو عمران بالسلامة* 
> *ويسافرو ويتونسو*



* ان شاء الله* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*ودخلت مريم البيت وشافت شي قدامها خلا قلبها يدق بقوه وطاحت على الأرض .........

ركض حسين ناحيتها 

حسين :- مريم مريم ، أم عمران ويش فيش 

مريم:- شو ...شوف ...شوف 

حسيت يطالع جهة إيد مريم ....................

أم حسين ضامه سلمى لصدرها وتمسح على راس هدى ...........

أم حسين شافت مريم طايحه على الأرض أقبلت اليها ومسكت بإيدها .....

أم حسين :- قومي يا بتي قومي عن الأرض ويش فيش سلامات يا أم عمران

مريم:- الله يسلمش يا .......

أم حسين:- إيه قوليها ...يمه ....يمه يا يمه 

مريم:- الله يسلمش يا يمه 

ووقفت مريم ومشت يوا ام حسين وحسين وراحو للصاله ، هدى وسلمى يطالعوا وهم عايشين في عالم 

آخر بعد ، لأنها أول مره يشوفوا أم حسين تمشي ويا أمهم وتكلمها بدون ما تصرخ عليها 

أم حسين :- جيبوا لأم عمران ماي خلوها تشرب 

وجت الشغاله وفي ايدها كاس ماي وقامت ام حسين تشربها 

مريم:- مشكوره يا يمه مشكوره 

أم حسين :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش ويقومش بالسلامه 

مريم:- الله يسلمش 

كل هذا وابو حسين مو مصدق بعد اللي يشوفه ..........بس ساكت وراضي أشد الرضا عن هالوضع الزين 

أم حسين :- هاه يا ولدي يا حسين شحواله ابو عمران ان شاء الله صار زين الحين

حسين:- الحمد لله يمكن يوم ولا فنين ويطلع 

أم حسين:- الله يقومه بالسلامه 

وجلسوا كلهم مع بعض في الصاله وقاموا يسولفوا ، وشوي الا جرس الباب يدق ....قام حسين وفتح الباب

وطلب من اللي في الباب ينتظر ، ودخل وطلب من زهراء انها تدخل لأن ..................

تفضل تفضل 

--- الحمد لله على السلامه يا يبه 

أبو حسين:- الله يسلمك ، 

--- ما تشوف شر ما تشوف شر ان شاء الله

أبو حسين:- الشر ما يجيك ، وينك انته ما شفناك الا الحين 

---- أبداً والله بس شويه أشغال ، قواش الله خاله 

أم حسين ما ردت عليه وقامت ودشت 

--- ويش فيها خالتي يباه ما ردت عليي ابداً

أبو حسين :- ولا با ارد عليك انا بعد هالوقت 

--- لاويش عاد قلنا اليكم مشغولين ويوم خلصنا شغل جينا 

أبو حسين:- وإحنا الحين مشغولين اذا خلصنا شغلنا قلنا 

---- شدعوه عاد عسى ما سوينا شي حرام 

أبو حسين:- لا لا أبد ، بس ما جبت خبر أبوك ...زين ويش كان عندك يوم تقول انك مشغول

---- كان عندي رحلة عمل ، وبعدين رحت الرياض ورجعت ورحت دبي وبس رجعت من دبي جيب=ت على 

طول وما تأخرت 

أبو حسين:- واللي عنده شغل ياخذ أهله وياه ؟؟؟؟ تفكرني ما أدري ولا أعرف يعني بتستغفلني

على آخر عمري 

---- هااااااااااااااه ، لاويش يعني تسألني أجل يوم تدري بكل شي 

أبو حسين :- أمبى أشوف ويش اللي بتقوله يا ولدي الكبير ...يا كريم باشا

كريم:- يعني تمبى غصب تحرجني قدام اللي يسوى واللي ما يسوى 

أبو حسين:- يعني الحين هذولا فيهم أحد ما يسوى يعني 

كريم:- ( وهوه يطالع فيهم ) أيد فيهم اللي ما يسوى 

أبو حسين:- يعني منهوه فيهم اللي مايسوى يا القوي 

كريم:- يعين هذي ويش قعدها ويانا ، هيه انتين قومي روحي لرجلش البخيل المخنز الـ........

حسين:- هيه هيه انت ...لا يكون ان إحنا نطر من عندك ولا نطر من عندك ولا اختك جايه الك في البيت 

طالبه منك فلوس ولا أكل ، أبوك هنه وهوه صاحب الأمر والنهي والا انت .........

كريم:- افا انت الحين قاعد تتكلم بعد ، والله وطلع لك ريش يا ولد الـ........

أبو حسين:- ايه كمل ولد منهوه ....قولها ......وأنا في الطقاق 

كريم:- ويش اسوي ليكم ما صارت هذي كل هالكلام علشان ما جينا يوم تطيح من اول 

أبو حسين :- زين ما جيت فيه اختراع اسمه التلفون يا ولدي الباشا القوي 

كريم:- قلنا ليكم مشغولين يعني نترك أشغالنا ونركض اليكم يعني ...إه 

أبو حسين :- اذا ما بتركض لينا ..........إركض الى ..........فلوسنا .

كريم :- هاااااااااااااه ، والله اذا صار لينا نصيب ما بيروح 

أبو حسين :- لا بيصير ولا بيصير ان شاء الله 

كريم:- يصير خير يا .........أبو حسين .

أبو حسين :- قوم قوم ....بيتي يتعذرك 

كريم:- أنا ينقال لي هالكلام .....تطردني يا يبه 

أبو حسين :- أطردك وأطرد كل واحد يتعدى حدوده ويايي 

كريم:- زين أجل ، بينيوبينك المحاكم أجل .........قال ويش ما بيصير لي نصيب في فلوسه 

أبو حسين :- طول ما راسي يشم الهواء ما بتاخذ1 مني قرش أبو قرش 

كريم :- أنا طالع برا بيتك بس أمباك تسمع هالكلمتين 

أبو حسين:-دقول ويش عندك يا القوي 

كريم:- انا رافع قضية حجر عليك وبنشوف من اللي يكسب 

أبو حسين :- روح ارفع اللي تمبى ترفعه بس ومفل ما قلت الك ..قرش أبو قرش فيه دواك ما با اعطيك وياه 

وطلع كريم من الباب وصفقه وراه ، بس ابو حسين ما تحمل اللي سمعه من ولده الكبير وزادت حالته 

تأزم ..............وتم نقله للمستشفى بسرعه 

أصبح بيت أبو حسين خاوياً وكل من فيه في المستشفى متفرقين بين أبو عمران وأبو حسين 

ومن وضع الى وضع أسوأ ......أبو حسين أصابته جلطه أخرى أضرت به وأصبح في العنايه المركزه 

أما أبو عمران فهو قد أصيب بإنتكاسة مما استدعى نقله الى وحدة غسيل الكلى على وجه السرعه 

ومن الظهر حتى الساعه العاشرة ليلاً يتنقل الأهل بين أقسام المستشفى يحاولون أن يتقصوا أي خبر 

عنهما ، لكن لا فائدة أصبح الوضع حساس وخطير 


كريم في الجانب الآخر بعد خروجه من بيت أبوه ذهب مباشرة للمحكمة ليقدم دعوى (حجر ) 

>>>............يتبع*

----------


## ام فراس

*جزء جميييل* 
*موفق*

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
جزء اكثر من رائع 
بس صاير يشد الاعصاب 
هذا كريم العلة وش جابه الحين ياعليييي في ولد يسوي كدا في ابوه والله ولاد اخر زمن انشا الله يخسر القضية على قولة جدتي جعله ما يربح لادنيا ولا آخرة  هع 
في الانتظاااار

----------


## king of love

في الانتظار الله لا يربح كريم لا دنيا ولا آخرة

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

جزء رائع ومميــــــــز
يعطيك العافيه اخوي وننتظر الجديد

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك العافية خيوا ع القصة الاكثر من ممتعة 


تراني قريت القصة في يومين ///// بدينا بالمهايط  جاية متاخر وتتكلم 


 لاجد بس ليش صارت احولهم بالشكل هذا مو قلنا تعدلت كسرت خاطري مريم وحالتة زوجها مسكينة ماتهنت 

وحسين بعد من مشكلة لثانية شراح يتحمل ليتحمل الله يعينة 


وهذا كريمو من وين طلع لنا لو يطيح بيدي بس كان علمتة /// مشمرة عن ساعديها ومستعدة للطق 


لاتطول علينا في انتضار التكملة 

تحياتي

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## ام فراس

*طولت علينا بالجزء وينك* 
*ننتظر بفارغ الصبر*
*تحياتي*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*أصبح الوضع حساس وخطير في المستشفى 

وكريم في الجانب الآخر بعد خروجه من بيت أبوه ذهب مباشرة للمحكمة ليقدم دعوى (حجر ) 

ووكل محامياً ليتابع له الموضوع واتفق معه على نسبة معينة في حال كسب القضية وأخذ الوصاية 

والتوكيل المباشر 

في المستشفى اتصل حسين بـ د أحمد واخبره بالوضع ، وجاء د أحمد بسرعة البرق ليستعلم عن اوضاع 

أبو حسين وأبو عمران ......وخرج د أحمد الى حسين وأهله ...

د أحمد:- حسين ممكن تجيني المكتب

حسين:- خير يا دكتور بشرني 

د أحمد:- انته تعال ويايي المكتب وبتعرف كل شي

أم حسين:- ويش صاير يا ولدي لا تهبط قلبي وقول لي طمنني 

حسين:- خلاص اماه با اروح انا ويا ابو إسراء وبا اشوف ويش يقول 

أم حسين :- يا ولدي قلبي مو متطمن ، الله يغربل الفلوس اللي تعمي النفوس 

د أحمد:- ما فيه شي يا أم حسين ان شاء الله كل شي يصير زين والدكاتره مو مقصرين ووصيتهم على أبو 

حسين 

أم حسين :- وأبو عمران بعد له 

د أحمد :- ووصيتهم عليه بعد لا تخافي ام حسين

حسين:- رحم الله والديك يا ابو إسراء 

د أحمد:- ما سوينا شي يا خوك ، ولو كان عندي وقت الحين كان قعدت وياهم بس عندي عمليه 

ضروري اكون موجود فيها لأن وضعها حساس ، لازم اراجع بعض الحاجات من بعض الكتب 

حسين:- الله يعطيك العافيه وسامحنا اذا فقلنا عليك يا خوك 

د أحمد:- لا لا ..لا تقول كده يا خوك هذا واجب علينا 

حسين:- والحين نروح المكتب 

د أحمد:- يالله مشينا 

حسين:- خلاص اماه با اروح ويا ابو اسراء وراجع ليكم ان شاء الله 

وراح حسين ويا ابو اسراء المكتب ..........

د أحمد:- شوف يا خوك انا ما امبى اخوفك بس ....

حسين:- بس ويش يا خوك ، تراني ما اتحمل ...قول اللي عندك ولا تغبي عني شي

د أحمد:- يا خوك تعرفني انا على طول دغري يعني ما با اجاملك بعد ، الوضع شوي حساس ويمبى اله 

قلب قوي 

حسين:- ويش فيه ترى قلبي بيطيح بسرع عجل وقول ويش فيه يا خوك 

د أحمد:- بالنسبه لوضع ابوك ...الجلطه أثرت عليه ...وللحين تحت المراقبه وبكره يشوفوا نتيجتها 

حسين:- الله يستر ، الله يستر ، الله يلعن الفلوس واللي يتابعها 

د أحمد:- انا امبى منك توعدني بشي واحد 

حسين:- آمر تدلل ياابو اسراء

د أحمد:- ان شاء الله بكره يصير ابوك زين ولا يعين خلال الاسبوع الجاي ، بس بشرط لا يصير له اي عارض 

ولا عصبيه تخلي قلبه يتسارع في الضربات ولا عواقبها ما هي زينه عليه ويمكن تسلبه حياته او بأخف 

الاضرار شلل لا سمح الله

حسين:- والله يا خوك ويش اقول لك ، ابويي غصب عنه بيصير عليه ضغط 

د أحمد:- لا ويش يا خوك تقدروا تـ........

حسين:- يا خوك ، اخويي الكبير رافع قضية حجر وهيه السبب في هالأزمة اللي يمر فيها الوالد ترى 

د أحمد:- افا ، لهالدرجة يسوي الولد في ابوه ، اعوذ بالله 

حسين:- وأعظم يا خوك ، اذا صار الولد ...استغفر الله ....

د أحمد:- لا تكمل يا خوك عارف بألمك وحاسس به 

حسين:- زين وأبو عمران ويش وضعه 

د أحمد:- ما أخفيك ياخوك ، ابو عمران تعبان مرررره بس يعني الشباب بعد مهم مقصرين 

حسين:- ويش صار اله يا خوك 

د أحمد:- انته تعرف ان عنده فشل كلوي وانه يعتمد على وحدة الغسيل ، وهوه صابه ضغط دم مرتفع ولا 

قال للدكتور وتسبب هالضغط في تأزم الحالة اللي عنده 

حسين:- الله المعين ، والحين ويش حالته 

د أحمد:- ليوم أطلع والدكاتره بعدهم يحاولوا يسووا له غسيل كلوي وتعديل لوظايف الأعضاء وان شاء الله 

يتحسن وضعه ، بس هوه اهم شي يحافظ على روحه ويبلغ عن أي شي يصير له 

حسين:- هوه اهم شي يطلع من هالازمة على الاقل وبعدين يصير خير 

د أحمد:- صحيح الدكتور عطاني هالورقه اللي فيها الجهاز ويوقل لك ان سعره حوالي 30 الف دولار وان اسم الشركة وموقعها مكتوب وخلهم يشحنوا الجهاز بأسرع وقت 

حسين:- ما فيه مشكله بكره اكلمهم بنفسي ، اهم شي هوه يقوم بالسلامة 

د أحمد:- ان شاء الله ، والحين روح طمن الأهل 

حسين:- نطمنهم شوي والله يعين على كريم وسواياه 

د أحمد:- الله يعينك يا خوك الحين انت راعي الحمل وانت ابو العايله هذي كلها يا خوك الله يساعدك 

حسين:- الله يعطيك العافيه ، ما قصرت يا خوك 

د أحمد:- ما يونا الا الواجب واقل من الواجب بس بكره ان شاء الله با اقعد وياكم ونتطمن سوا عليهم فنينهم 

حسين:- الله يرحم والديك ويسلمك 

وطلع حسين وراح للعائله .......وأول ما شافته ام حسين ........

أم حسين :- ويش يا ولدي بشر عساه خير 

حسين:- ان شاء الله خير ، بكره تطلع النتيجه وما نجي الا وابويي صاير احسن ان شاء الله

أم حسين:- وشوه بكره بس نجي ، اني طلعه من هالمستشفى ما با اطلع 

حسين :- لاويش اماه ويش بتستفيدي من اقعده هنه ، بدل ما تروحي البت وتدعي اله انه يقوم بالسلامة 

أم حسين :- قلت الك طلعه من المستشفى ماني طالعه الا وابو حسين ويايي

حسين:- الله يسلمش اماه ، على شاني ، ابويي محتاج الراحه الحين 

أم حسين:- ما أقدر يا ولدي ، هذي الره الفانيه اللي يطيح فيها وأخليه لحاله يعني ...الله يلعن لفلوس اللي 

تغير لنفوس .

حسين :- يالله قومي يالله يماه ...وانتين يا أم عمران قومي ويانا 

مريم :- اني أقوم ، ما قمت من هنه الا ويانا .........

حسين :- قومي خيّه قومي لا تزيدي المواجع علينا له ...أبو عمران ان شاء الله بيصير خير وتتحسن حالته 

قومي وفي الطريق أقول لش ويش في أبو عمران له 

مريم :- والله مالي قلب أخليه بس يالله على أمرك يا خوك 

وطلعوا من المستشفى والحزن يخيم عليهم كلهم وكيف لا والأحباب مرضى بين الحياة والموت ، وكلوا 

أمرهم الى الله العلي العظيم ..........

أما عبدالله الذي خابت آماله في ردة الفعل التي كان ينتظرها من د أحمد فهو يعيش صراع نفسي مع 

نفسه فلا هو استفاد من الهجوم المباشر على زهراء وللآن لا يعرف نتيجة ما فعله بـالدكتور أحمد 

وأخذ الصراع يداهمه يسويها وينزل التصوير في النت .....ولا يحارس ويشوف ، صراع يرقص عليه ابليس طرباً

ويتقاذف صاحبه ، ولابد للمجرم من خطأ يكلفه الكثير الكثير ..............

زوجة عبدالله وفي اثناء تنظيفها اليومي للبيت لاحظت بعض الاوراق وسيدي ملفوف بعنايه موضوع في مكان 

غير متوقع ، أخذت الاوراق وبدأت في قراءة محتواها ................صدمة أفقدتها توازنها حتى لم تعد تدري 

ما تفعل .........ضمت الاوراق وقررت أن تشاهد السيدي ...لكن متى 

-- افضل وقت هوه يوم هالعبدالله يطلع المغرب ، ما يرجع الا آخر الليل ولا اله خلق .....

لكن هي ما ربطت أي شيء في رأسها بالأحداث التي صارت في الأيام الأخيرة ، صديقتها تغيرت عليها في 

الفترة اللي راحت ، أقول ليها تطلعي السوق تقول لا أمبى أقعد ويا البنات ، كلمتني عن مشكله بس ما 

كملتها ويايي ، وأني مستشارتها الخاصة .........ويش فيها تغيرت ما أدري ........وهالإسم زهراء وين 

سامعتنه أني ...وين ، وين .......ما اتذكر الحين بس أكيد سامعتنه .....يالله ما عليي بس الحين أمبى 

أعرف ويش فيه السيدي هذا وويش مسوي هالرجال اللي مهو آدمي 

يالله با أحارس لامن يطلع وأشوف ....تصبري يا صقعوووه لامن يطله رجلش له ......وجلست تنتظر 

وطال بها الانتظار ..........لأن عبدالله هاليوم رايح عقله من التفكير ، وشوي يطلع وشوي يدش 

وهيه تحارسه يطلع على عادته ........وصبّرت روحها لامن جاها الفرج ...........ومن طلع وتأكدت انه 

مشى بسيارته ...على طول شغلت السيدي بعد ما قفلت الباب وخلت المفتاح في القفل .......

ولم تتحمل ما شاهدته ..................( ولنا عودة هنا بالذات )

محمود بعد ما مشى من عند د أحمد قعد يفكر في عبدالله هذا .......

...معقوله هذا عبدالله يسوي كده .....ولاويش وهوه مهو محتاج لشي أبداً ........لعن الله الشيطان 

صدق الكلام اللي لول نسمعه .....الشيطان يزين لك كل شي ويلبسه احلى فياب ومن تخلص من هالشي 

تتمنى انك ما لمست حاجه ولا سويت حاجه .......بس تعود مره فانيه وفالفه ........... عبدالله يسوي كده 

وهوه الهادي واللي ما يبين عليه .........الله عليك يا عبدوووووه .......إهدى يا محمود اهدى وخلك رزين 

مو وقت تعصيبه الحين ..........اوووه نسيت ما اتصل بحسين بعد 

واتثل بحسين مره ومرتين وفلاف بس ما فيه جواب ..........ويش فيه حسين بعد ......الله يستر .....يالله 

ارسل له رساله ..........( أخوك اتصل بي ضروري ضروري ...في أي وقت ).......

وراح لشغله وهوه يفكر في هالمصايب اللي تتحذّف عليه من كل جهه ............


وانتظر اتصال حسين وباله مشغول ..........وجاء الاتصال من عند فاطمه ..........

الوه ...نعم فاطمه .....وشو ......متاه ........الحين جاي .....خلاص غناتي العصبيه مهي زينه 

الش .....خلاص له .........خلاص دانا جاي يا غناتي ..........دقايق وأنا عندش .......

>>>>يتبع ....ومع الردود أيضاً ان شاء الله*

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
ياعلي صار يبى ليي كل ماقرا القصة اخلي جنبي علبة الكلينكس 
بس بصراحة الجزء روووعة صحيح انه كله مصايب >> اسكتي بلاجلة حياء 
بس تسلسل الاحداث اكثر من رووعة 
وانشا الله زوجة عبد الله تتلف السيدي وتقهر هالعلة الله ياخذه 
وكريمااااو الله لايوفقه جليل الحياء بيقتل ابوه من القهر هذا ولد هذا >> سدي حلجج جدتي هع 
مرة ثانية يعطيك مليون عافية 
وفي انتظار بقية الاجزاء

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكوووووور على الجزء 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلموا ع البارت 

بس حرااااااام كلة مصايب الله يعينهم 

في انتضار التكملة

----------


## أمينه

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخوي 

في إنتظار البقيه بفارغ الصبر

----------


## أبصرت النور

يالله اني كل يوم استنى البارت اتنزله ولا اشوف شيء متحمسه طولت القصه ما ليها نهايه ليكون فلم مدبلج 
استناها اتخلص عشان بقرأ قصه جديده لا اتخربط ويضرب مخي

----------


## eman.7

يعطيك العافيه ننتظر ...............



تحياتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

تسلمي خيـــتو 
على القصة  
اعجبتني كثير 
**تحياتي**
$$مجنونة &حلوة $$

----------


## eman.7

متى تنزلها بسرعه ملينااااااااااا



تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي أم فراس مرحبتين*




> *جزء جميييل* 
> *موفق*



* بحضورك والمتابعه خيتي* 

*خالص تحياتي* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي المميزة مرحبتين*




> يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
> جزء اكثر من رائع 
> * الله يعافيك خيه ويسلمك* 
> *بتواجدكم يصبح رائع*
> بس صاير يشد الاعصاب
> * الله المعين خيتي*
> هذا كريم العلة وش جابه الحين ياعليييي في ولد يسوي كدا في ابوه والله ولاد اخر زمن انشا الله يخسر القضية على قولة جدتي جعله ما يربح لادنيا ولا آخرة هع 
> *  لا ربح لا دنيا ولا آخره* 
> *العاق عقابه شديد عند ربه* 
> في الانتظاااار



 * خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> في الانتظار الله لا يربح كريم لا دنيا ولا آخرة



 * خيي* king of love* مراحب*

*الله لا يربحه دنيا ولا آخره يارب*

*وكل عاق بأهله بعد* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> جزء رائع ومميــــــــز
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي وننتظر الجديد



 * خيتي احبك يا غلا عمري مراحب* 

*بتواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيتي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي صمته جرحني مراحب*




> يعطيك العافية خيوا ع القصة الاكثر من ممتعة







> * بتواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيتي* 
> 
> 
> تراني قريت القصة في يومين ///// بدينا بالمهايط جاية متاخر وتتكلم 
> * هههههه* 
> *وباقي أجزاء بعد الله يعينك على القرآءة*
> 
> 
> لاجد بس ليش صارت احولهم بالشكل هذا مو قلنا تعدلت كسرت خاطري مريم وحالتة زوجها مسكينة ماتهنت 
> ...




* ان شاء الله البارت الجديد بعد راح ينزل* 
*ويمكن بارتين* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> 
> *يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*






* خيتي فاطمة المعصومة مراحب*

*الله يسلمك خيتي*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *طولت علينا بالجزء وينك* 
> *ننتظر بفارغ الصبر*
> *تحياتي*



 
*خيتي أم فراس مراحب* 

*ان شاء الله بعد شوي بارت ..ويمكن اثنين بعد* 

*خالص التحيات* 
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي المميزة مراحب* 




> يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
> * ربي يعافيك خيتي* 
> 
> ياعلي صار يبى ليي كل ماقرا القصة اخلي جنبي علبة الكلينكس 
> * الله يعين ويساعد* 
> *خلاص أجل بنهون ما بنكتب* 
> بس بصراحة الجزء روووعة صحيح انه كله مصايب >> اسكتي بلاجلة حياء 
> بس تسلسل الاحداث اكثر من رووعة 
> وانشا الله زوجة عبد الله تتلف السيدي وتقهر هالعلة الله ياخذه 
> ...





* الله يعافيك خيتي ويسلمك* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> مشكوووووور على الجزء 
> يعطيك العافيه



* خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلموا ع البارت 
> 
> بس حرااااااام كلة مصايب الله يعينهم 
> 
> في انتضار التكملة



 * خيتي صمته جرحني مراحب* 

*المصايب تجي دفعه وحده* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخوي 
> 
> في إنتظار البقيه بفارغ الصبر



* خيتي أمينه مراحب* 
*الله يعافيك ويسلمك* 

*ان شاء الله نواصل الأجزاء تباعاً*

*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يالله اني كل يوم استنى البارت اتنزله ولا اشوف شيء متحمسه طولت القصه ما ليها نهايه ليكون فلم مدبلج 
> استناها اتخلص عشان بقرأ قصه جديده لا اتخربط ويضرب مخي



* خيتي أبصرت النور مرحبتين*

*ما عليه خيتي صحيح طولنا عليكم* 

*ان شاء الله اليوم ننزل بارت جديد* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> تسلمي خيـــتو 
> على القصة 
> اعجبتني كثير 
> **تحياتي**
> $$مجنونة &حلوة $$



 * خيتي مجنونه وحلوه مراحب*
*الله يسلمك ...أنا واحد فاضي* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> متى تنزلها بسرعه ملينااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



 
*مرحبتين خيتي* EMAN.H

*أفا ......مليتو هههههه*

*اليوم راح ينزل بارت يديد* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

على طول شغلت زوجة عبدالله السيدي بعد ما قفلت الباب وخلت المفتاح في القفل .......

ولم تتحمل ما شاهدته ...............وما فاقت الا على صوت ضربات على الباب ......وقامت على طول 

وشالت السيدي وحطته في شنطتها ..........وفتحت الباب ........شافت عبدالله وعيونه حمراء .....وهوه 

يزبد ويرعد من القهر 

زين لش الحين ....صار لي ساعه واقف على الباب كأني طرار ..........وحضرتش نايمه ولا عليش ...أروح

أنا في حريقه ...أهم شي تنامي ولا عليش مني هاه .........أنا ناقصنش وناقص بلاويش يعني ......

و........................طراخ ....كف على وجه ( زينب ) رماها على الأرض وهيه تصيح ......... وتركها مرميه 

على الأرض ولا جاب خبرها ...... رمى نفسه على السرير في الغرفه ونام ..........

قعدت زينب في المستشفى ....مستغربه انها وصلت هنه ومن اللي جابها ومن اللي وصلها المستشفى 

ومن تكفل بعلاجها يعني ..........

- صبحش بالخير جاره ، ان شاء الله تكوني بخير 

الجيران بعد ما سمعوا الضرب على الباب ....وسمعوا الصياح وسقوط زينب على الارض ..........خرج احدهم 

من الشقه لعل وعسى أن يتكلموا مع عبدالله ، لكنه شاف ..كأنها عبايه مرمية على الأرض ..فجلس مرته 

وقال ليها تروح تشوف ويش فيه .........وراحت ورجعت له بالخبر اليقين عن وضع زينب ........وامرها انها 

تحملها وبمساعدة جارة أخرى حملوها وودوها المستشفى واتصلوا بالشرطه وابلغوهم عن الوضع .....وجت 

الشرطه في المستشفى 

وتم التحقيق مع زينب بمحضر من مندوبين من حقوق الانسان ...العنف الاسري 

وصدر على الفور قرار بناء على الوقائق التي أدلت بها زينب للمحققين بإعتقال عبدالله ومسائلته عن الحادثه 

وبدأو بإتخاذ الإجراءات على الفور لكن بدون أي شوشرة اعلامية .

محمود وبعد ما جاه الاتصال من فاطمه على طول راح ليها ووصل في دقايق .........

محمود:- ويش فيش يا غناتي ، ويش فيش يا بعد عمري ...يا أم ولادي 

فاطمه :- ما أدري يا غناتي ........اني ارتجف من راسي لكرياسي 

محمود:- من ويش يا غناتي ....من الحمل يعني...إه

فاطمه:-لا لا ...الحمل والحمد لله سهالات بس ........بس

محمود:- من ويش يا غناتي لا تخلعيني ...قومي قومي أوديش المستشفى 

فاطمه:-ما يحتاج مستشفى ..........أمبى مستشفى الروح 

محمود:-........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فاطمه:-ما فهمت عليي هاه ...........( وأشرت جهة المكتبه )

محمود:- ما فهمت عليش ويشو هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟

فاطمه:- روح وشوف ويش فيه 

وقام وراح جهة المكتبة وشاف ظرف وفيه رساله وفيه ...........صورة 

وقرأ الرساله .........( الأخت الكريمة فاطمه .....أنا قصدي من هالرساله كل خير وعلشان تعرفي انتين 

علاقات زوجك الغراميه ........انظري الصورة )

وشاف الصورة ............صورته مع إحدى البنات............

لكن لاحظ شيء ربما غاب عن من أرسل الرساله ..................محمود بدون لحية 

محمود:- ويش رايش انتين يا غناتي 

فاطمه:- ما أدري بس الصورة هزتني 

محمود:- ويش رايش انتين فيي يعني 

فاطمه:- لا .....بس قول ليي أول شي ........من متاه هالصوره ..........وكيفه صارت عند هالرجال 

محمود:- لا تقولي رجال .........هذا حيــــ...........

فاطمه:- الحين من متاه هالصورة وكيف صارت وكيفه استوت 

محمود:- أنا أسألش غناتي .........انتين ويش رايش فيني .......تشكي فيني يعني 

فاطمه:- ما اشك فيك ...بس ......قول ليي سالفة الصوره 

محمود:- با اقول لش بس ......

فاطمه:- اني با اقول لك .......لو غيري كان شالت قشها وراحت بيت ابوها بس اني ما امبى اسوي شي 

وأظلمك 

محمود:- مشكوره غناتي ، انتين بس اول شي ويش رايش في اللي سوا هالشي يعني ......

فاطمه:- رايي في اللي يسووا هالشي بعضهم بنية صافيه وبعضهم بنية هدم لبيوت 

محمود:- غناتي هذي ما فيها نية صافيه .....ابسط شي الستر زين وحل المشاكل اللي زي هذي ما يصير 

بهدم بيت علشان هالشي 

فاطمه:- والله هذا راي ، بس تعرف انت النسوان وويش يصير فيهم اذا انلمست كرامتهم 

محمود:- هذا الشي مفروغ منه ، بس اللي يمبى يصلح يعرف الطريق الصح ...شيخ ، اهل ، مواجهه ...بس 

ارد واقول الستر زين 

فاطمه:- تلمح لشي يعني !!!!!

محمود:- لا لا ، انا اتكلم بصفه عامه .....المهم انا با اقول لش ويش سالفة الصوره 

فاطمه:- تفضل وانا بااسكت لامن تخلص 

محمود:- اول شي الصوره مركبه ....انا من متاه مربي لحيتي ........من زمان صح ...والصوره توها لحيتي 

بتطلع واللي سوى ليي لحية وا انتبه الى بقعة الشيب اللي فيي لأني كنت احلق اللحية من يوم طلعت 

بس هوه ما انتبه الى هالشي لانه تعرف عليي وانا اكبر من كده وحاول انه يخرب علاقتي الزوجيه يوم 

ارسل الش هالشي ، وانتين اضنش تعرفي انه نفس الشخص اللي ارسل السيدي لحسين وزهراء 

علشان يخرب ما بينهم ، وهذا الشي مفروغ منه لانه نفس الاسلوب ونفس الرغبه اللي عنده ، ويوم ما 

شاف نتيجة من ذيك العمله قال ما ليي الا اني اخرب على محمود ....تعرفي ليش ؟؟

فاطمه:- ليش ؟؟؟

محمود:- لاني من اول ما اعطيه وجه ولا ارضى اني اشاركه في اي شي لاني كشفته مره وهوه يتحرش 

بأخت واحد من الشله وهذا عندنا يوصل للقتل ...غريب امرنا لول ...نتحرش ببنات الناس بس خواتنا واهلنا 

ما نرضى عليهم وكأن هذا الشي عادي ومتفق عليه بين الكل ......وهوه خالف هالشي ، ومن ذاك اليوم 

وهوه حاقد عليي وانا اللي سترت عليه وهددته انه ما يسوي شي ثاني لكن ابو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه 

مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه .........وتعرفي احنا تصرفاتنا أحياناً تكون بدون تفكير 

فاطمه:- ويش صار يا غناتي 

محمود:- يووووه ما بغت تطلع ......يا غناتي 

فاطمه:- تعرف الوحده سوي ليها كل شي ولا ....تلمس غيرتها على زوجها ...صح 

محمود:- اي والله انتون النسوان 

فاطمه:- قول كمل يا غناتي ، بصراحه ذكرتني بكلامنا ايام الخطوبة ، الحين عرفت انك صادق حتى بدون ما 

تشرح لي قصة الصورة .

محمود:- لا يا غناتي لازم اشرح لش الموقف كله بالضبط علشان تعرفي انه هالشي صار وخلص 

فاطمه:- براحتك غناتي ، بس اني اقول لك الحين اتضحت قدامي الصوره وعرفت افكر صح 

محمود:- با اكمل لش الصوره كامله 

فاطمه:-براحتك يا غناتي 

محمود:- ذاك اليوم رايحين الى مقرنا اللي نجتمع فيه ، انا وصاحبي ودشينا على غير العاده وغير الوقت 

اللي في العادة نجتمع فيه لان ذاك اليوم كان عندنا بوقه قويه نحاول نخطط ليها ، وحسيت انا بشي 

مو طبيعي ...المكان بارد وفيه ريحه ولو انها كانت خفيفه مره ....بس فيه ريحة عطر نسائي ....صحيح 

ريحة الحشيش مغطيه بس ........ريحة العطر كانت مميزة 

فاطمه:- اها ....يعني من اول تعرف ريحة العطور النسائيه ......ههههههههه

محمود:- تعرفي اللي يعيش في ذاك المجتمع كل شي يعرف له هههههه

فاطمه:- ايه كمل يا غناتي 

محمود:- المهم انا حسين بها بس صاحبي ما حس بها لذيك الدرجة .....أو يمكن متعود عليها !!!! 

المهم اني سكتت عن الموضوع ، وبدينا نخطط ونرتب الى الدور اللي بنسويه ومتى وكيف وعلى ما يقولوا 

حطينا النقط فوق الحروف ، وجلسنا بعدها نتكلم في حاجات واجد وقمت انا با اسوي راس معسل 

او راس معسل ...حشيش .......ورحت المطبخ وحطيت الفحم ......وفليت المعسل .....وبكرت المعسله

بس الريحه تروح وتجي ليي وهيه في زياده ......انا وديت المعسله الى صاحبي وشربت ليي موش فنين 

وقلت اله ..ما تشتم ريحه غريبه ......رد عليي لا ما فيه الا الريحه المعتاده ....وشكيت في الامر وصدق 

حدسي ان فيه مصيبه جايه ........قمت انا ورحت برا الغرفه ولفيت وراها ولقت شي غريب .....أغراض 

المفروض ما تكون في هالمحل .......أغراض نسائية 

إحنا اتفاقنا لول ان اي شي يصير بالاتفاق مع باقي الشله .....بس هذي اغراض نسائيه ....وفي هالوقت 

ورجعت على طول ودورت في الادراج واكتشفت ان فيه اشياء ناقصه ....صور واغراض ......ورجعت مره فانيه 

برا.......وحسيت بحركه مو طبيعية ....... رحت جهة الحمام - اعزكم الله - وشفته مسكر ....دقيت الباب 

مافيه جواب .......دقيت ...مره مرتين فلاف ..........ما فيه جواب ........تأكدت شكوكي 

سواها الغبي ...ما هون يعني عن هالشي .........الحين ويش أسوي ....أنا سترت عليه مره مرتين فلاف 

ما فيه فايده ........وصاحبي - اخوها - محشش وواصل حده .......يمكن توصل عنده للقتل ......

فاطمه:- يا علي يا علي .......ويش سويت بعدين ؟؟؟

محمود:- رجعت لصاحبي بعد ما سكرت الباب من برا ربطت العروه بحبال وفي الدريشه علشان لا يقدروا 

يطلعوا لحد ما أرجع ليهم ، رحت لصاحبي وأقنعته اننا نروح بيوتنا علشان نرتاح ........ومشينا ومن مسك 

الشارع ....واصلت وياه ورجعت مره فانيه ليهم ......ودقيت الباب وقلت ليهم انه مشى وما فيه أحد الا أنا 

وهددتهم انهم اذا ما طلعوا بيصير ليهم شي مو طيب ، ولا أحد بيعرف خبرهم أبد 

فاطمه:- انالله وانا اليه راجعون ، يعني كنت صحيح بتقتلهم 

محمود:- والله ذيك الحزه ماتدري ويش يصير بس الحمد لله طلعوا بس بصوره ........اعوذ بالله 

وسألتهم كم سؤال ويوم تأدت ان هذي اخت صاحبي قلت ليهم اني اذا شفتهم مره فانيه مع بعض ولا اذا 

شفت عبدوه مره فانيه في هالمحل ما بيلوم الا نفسه ....وطبعاً صورت كل شي بكاميرا فيديو .....كنا نصور 

كل اللي نسويه بهالكاميرا وراحوا وهم خايفين موت 

فاطمه:- ولا شفتوه مره فانيه 

محمود:- كيفه ما شفناه بعد ...الا زي هذا ما يقدر يتنازل بسهوله .......بس جاء بطريقه فانيه 

فاطمه:- ويش سوى يعني 

محمود:- ما سوى شي ...بس حرق لينا الجلسه 

فاطمه :- وااااااااااااال

محمود:- حرقها وتالي بلغ علينا الشرطه ، وبسببه انسجنت فلاف سنين

فاطمه :- ويش هالناس ، والحين يعني راجع يمبى ينتقم

محمود:- من مين ينتقم ، من أعمامه .......مو كفايه اللي سواه في البنيه 

فاطمه :- ويش سوى بعد 

محمود:- اللي زي هذا ما يسوي في عمره خير ابداً ..........بعد ما سوى فيها اللي سوى .......فلتها فلتة 

الكلاب - اعزكم الله - ولا اعترف فيها ابداً ، حتى اخوها يوم شافه ما يجي الجلسه وبعد ما احترقت الجلسه 

ربط بين هالشي وقام يدوره وما خلا محل الا يترصده فيه ، ولا حصله ولا حلف انه اذا صادته ما فيه الا قبر 

في البر 

فاطمه :- وااااااااااااااااال

محمود:- الله المعين ، المهم الحين ويش بنسوي

فاطمه :- اني اللي اسألك يا غناتي

محمود:- ما فهي الا اجتماع عاجل مع الشباب ونشوف 

فاطمه :- ويش فيكم ما قررتوا ويش تسووا له 

محمود:- قررنا وباقي التنفيذ ، بس ما ادري من أمس لليوم مانا محصل ابو ازهر يمبى ليي امر عليه وأشوفه 

فاطمه :- ايه ترى هذا بلاء ومستفحل بعد ، يعني انسان ما عنده لا ذمة ولا ضمير 

محمود:- الله يعين ويساعد ، الحين انتين بتروحي تداومي لو ما فيه دوام ......

فاطمه :- لا اليوم حاسه اني تعبانه واتصلت المحل وبلغتهم اني ماني رايحه اليوم ووصيتهم بالزباين 

محمود:- على خير ان شاء الله ، اجل انا با اروح الى حسين بسرعه علشان الموضوع ولازم نتصرف لا هالغبي بدأ يسوي حاجات والله يستر من اللي بيجي منه 

فاطمه :- اي والله يوفقكم وتقدروا تسووا له شي ، بس انتبهوا لروحكم منه 

محمود:- ما يهمش غناتي عارف له ، والظاهر اول شي با اروح المخزن با ادور على حاجه هناك 

فاطمه :- عرفت ويش قصدك خلي هالشي عليي وانته روح لحسين بس قول ليي ويش مكتوب على 

الشريط

محمود:- مكتوب عليه ..............العار 

فاطمه :- خير أجل 

وطلع محمود وهوه قاعد يواصل الاتصال على حسين بس ما فيه اجابه ، وهوه في الطريق جته رساله 

...- انا في المستشفى الوالد وزوج اختي في حالة حرجه ..آسف على عدم الرد -

وغير محمود اتجاهه للمستشفى .........

>>>>>>يتبع ...ان شاء الله

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
الجزء رووعة 
 وهالعبد الله ما عنده نقطه بيضاء في حياته كل مشاكل وخرابيط 
الله يعين المجتمع على مثل هالاشكال 
وانشا الله ابو حسين وابو عمران يتحسنوو ويرجع الوضع مثل اول واحسن 
في الانتظار 
وانشا الله ماتطول علينا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*اجزاء روووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه*
*ماشاءالله على هيك قلم معبر ومبدع*
*مميــــــــــز كما انت دائما...*



*احسنت خيي ابو زين*
*موفق لكلخير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيـــــــهــ وصحه*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآلـــــــــــ محمد....*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يعطيك العافيه أخوي جزء حلو ورائع

----------


## eman.7

أخيراً ما بغيت تنزل هههههههه

يالله حتى الباقي مو تنسانه بسرعه نبغي نشوفهم

الصراحه تصلح مسلسل هالقصه هع


تحياتي ...

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

يعطيك العافيه 
جزء مره روعه
ننتظر الجزء 
تحياتيـ

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك الف عافية خيوا عالبارت 

لاااااااااااااا كذا بحط كريمو مع عبيد  في زاوية وبتولاهم طق لين ينطقون العافية ///////// مقهورة حييييييييل 

لاتطول علينا في انتظارك 

بالتوفيق

----------


## واحد فاضي

*وصدر على الفور قرار بناء على الوقائع التي أدلت بها زينب للمحققين بإعتقال عبدالله ومسائلته عن الحادثه 

وبدأو بإتخاذ الإجراءات على الفور لكن بدون أي شوشرة اعلامية .

جلس عبدالله من نومه ولا شاف أحد في البيت استغرب ، قام يدور على زوجته ......ما فيه أحد 

طل من الدريشه لقى ان فيه دورية شرطه واقفه على المدخل بس تجاهلها وهو يقول ......الله يستر 

لاحظ ان باب الشقه ما هو مسكر وان اغراض مرته مرمية على الأرض ......فتش في اغراضها 

فتح الشنطه لقى فيها اغراض ولقى ...الكيس اللي فيه السيدي .....وانصدم ......

كيف وصل ليها هذي .......وانا اللي كنت فاكر نفسي خاشنه في مكان ما احد يقدر يوصل له .......

وقام بسرعه لبس فيابه وحط السيدي في مخباه وبس طلع من باب الشقه الا والشرطه تنتظره 

...........تفضل معانا .

اخذوه للتحقيق ..........وتم تفتيشه .......سيدي ....فلوس ....اوراق ........بطاقات ...... واغراض اخرى 

وتم الامر بتفتيش الشقة والسياره 

غنيمه كبيرة لقوها في سيارته وشقته ..........تصوير لأشياء مهي منطقية في نظرهم ........ورسائل تهديد

الى أشخاص ................وتوسع التحقيق ......مع طلب من بإحضار من يتعلق أمرهم بهذه الأشياء .

أما كريم فقد انتظر أيام لتم تنفيذ الحجر على ابوه ويستفيد من هذا العمل..........وتم ارسال اوراق القضية 

الى بيت ابو حسين لكن لا احد يجيب ولا احد يراجع 

وكريم يراجع المحامي من وقت لآخر ولا نتيجة لان لاجراءات في هذه الحالة تتطلب وقت طويل ، فقط تم 

الاستفسار عن حالة ابو حسين من قبل المحكمه وتبين لهم بأنه في المستشفى في حالة حرجه 

بناء عليه يتم ايقاف الدعوى لحين ظهور نتائج مرض ابو حسين وفي حال استمراره لأكثر من ثلاثه اشهر 

يستعلم عن الأمر من قبل السلطات المختصه عن امكانية شفاؤه والاستعلام عن وجود وصية من عدمها 

وعلى هذا اقفل محضر القضية .

واخذ كريم في الاستعلام من هنا وهناك عن وضع ابوه وعن الوضع العام بالطبع .....كم رصيده .....ويش 

هيه العقارات اللي يملكها ...........ويش هي استثماراته .......وقام يحسب ويضرب ويقسم ......

يعني مليون وشوي مهي بطاله يعني واذا مره مره أخذت وكاله من اخوتي وانا المستفيد ......ما بيضرهم 

شي ، بيرتاحوا من الحنّه والروحه والجيه ..........يعني ندبل لينا المبلغ وعلى طول ...تقاعد واذا ما 

فيه ....استقاله ونطير بلفلوس ..................وقام يحلم في اي مكان يروح اله ...

محمود وصل المستشفى وعلى طول راح لمكتب الدكتور أحمد بس ما لقاه ........اتصل على حسين 

ولا لقى جواب .......ارسل له رساله ....- العزيز أبو أزهر أنا في المستشفى ، الرجاء الاتصال -......

اتصل حسين بعد خمس دقايق 

حسين :- هلا محمود وينه انته 

محمود:- انا في الحين في الاستقبال ، لأني رحت مكتب الدكتور أحمد بس ما لقيته 

حسين :- خلاص أجل دانا با انزل لك 

محمود:- اوكيه خلاص دانا با اروح البوفيه 

حسين :- ممتاز انا بعد محتاج الى كاس كافي يهديني 

محمود :- دانا با اطلب لك وانتظرك 

ونزل حسين باللفت وفي الدور الثاني لقى الدكتور أحمد 

حسين:- هاه ابو اسراء وينه انته 

د أحمد:- موجود ، نازل البوفيه اخذ لي كاس كافي 

حسين :- ممتاز داكوه محمود هناك 

د أحمد:- ممتاز 

وطلعوا من اللفت وراحوا جهة البوفيه وهم يمشوا حس حسين ان فيه أحد يتبعهم او يراقبهم 

وقام يتطلع يمين يسار بس ما لقى احد ، وطمن نفسه انه يتوهم ، وصلوا للبوفيه ، اختار حسين مكان 

بحيث انه يكون ظهره للجدار ، وهو بعدهوه شاك في الموضوع ان فيه أحد يتابعهم ........

محمود:- ويش الاخبار

د أحمد:- الحمد لله ، الاوضاع هاديه 

حسين:- الحمد لله على كل حال

محمود:- ابو حسين وابو عمران ...وضعهم كيف

د أحمد:- الحمد لله بدأو يستجيبوا للعلاج وحالتهم مستقره بس بعدهم تحت المراقبه ويمبى ليهم 24 

ساعه علشان يقرروا ويش الحاله بالضبط 

حسين:- الله يعيننا على الانتظار 

محمود:- يالله يا خوك كله عند الله ، والمؤمن مبتلى 

د أحمد:- الحمد لله على كل حال ، صحيح انا مقصر وياكم يا خوك يا ابو ازهر بس والله ويش بإيدي ، عندي 

مرضى ومتابعات واي فرصه اقدر عليها تأكد اني ما با أتركها ان شاء الله

حسين:- لا تقول كده يا خوك انت مو مقصر ابد ونعرف الظروف يا خوك 

محمود:- انا بصراحه عندي موضوع وجاء وقته يوم الحمد لله ان حالة ابو حسين وابو عمران استقرت 

د أحمد:- خير يا خوك آمر 

حسين:- قول يا خوك ويش موضوعك .

محمود:- موضوعي عن النذل عبدالله 

د أحمد:- ويش فيه هالحـ..........

حسين:- لا توصخ لسانك يا دكتور ....ويش فيه وأضن الوقت مناسب الحين نتكلم لأن لازم نتخذ قرار حاسم 

بهذا الشي

محمود:- اي والله خصوصاً بعد اللي صار ليي أنا بالذات بعد

د أحمد:- ويش صار يا خوك تكلم وقول 

حسين:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ويش فيه بعد .

محمود:- الموضوع وما فيه انه ارسل رساله الى زوجتي يحذرها فيها مني وراسل وياها صورة اليي من زمان 

مركبنها على جلسة ومن هالحاجات

د أحمد:- اعوذ بالله وهذا ما يهون عن القذاره ابد 

حسين:- يعني ما خلا ولا بقى تعرض لينا فلافتنا كل واحد بشي ، أنا بس امبى ارعف ويش فايدته من 

هالشي ولاويش يسوي كده بس

محمود:- هذا نفسه مريضه وروحه ملكها الشيطان 

د أحمد:- اي والله صدقت وانا اعرفه تمام المعرفه 

حسين:- ويش السواة ، تمبونا نخلي الحكومة هيه اللي تتصرف وياه لو تمبوها بلطجه 

محمود:- انا من رايي نشتغل ....ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى 

د أحمد:- يعني ؟؟؟

حسين:- المقصود؟؟؟

محمود:- يعني نسوي اله عمله ونبلغ عليه 

حسين:- انا عندي راي فاني .

محمود:- قوله 

حسين:- انا اكلم اللي قلت ليكم عنه في الشرطه وأستشيره ونشوف 

ومن نطق حسين بهالكلمه جاه اتصال ......

حسين :- الوه .....نعم نعم .......ويشووووه ؟؟؟ .....متاه .....وكيفه ......واااااااااال لهالدرجه .....ايه 

ايه ........ لا لا ..أعرفه ...أكيد أعرفه ميه الميه وداهوه قاعد ويايي بعد .......خلاص متاه .....خليها بكره 

أحسن علشان يمديني أتطمن على الوالد وأمركم ......خلاص وهو كذلك .....با اقول له وبا أجيبه ويايي

ايه .....رحم الله والديك وما قصرت .

محمود:- ويش صاير ؟؟؟؟

د أحمد:- ويش فيه يا خوك ؟؟؟؟

حسين:- انتهت مشكلتنا ويا عبدالله .

محمود:- وشووووووه .

د أحمد:-كيييييييف ؟؟

حسين:- يقول لك مسكوا عبدالله الشرطه وفتشوا بيته ولقوا كل شي عنده .

محمود:- وكيفه ، من اللي بلغ عنه ؟؟؟

د أحمد:- انت اتصلت ابو أزهر لو من ؟؟

حسين:- يقول لك انه ضارب مرته وخلاها بين الموت والحياة ، ومسكته الشرطه ولقوا عنده سيديات 

ورسايل وبلاوي ومن ضمنهم الرسايل اللي كان يرسلها للمدام ، وبعد حاجات واجد واللي اتصل هوه نفسه 

اللي قلت ليكم عليه ، يوم شاف صورتي واعترف عبدووه بإسمي إستلم القضيه وهوه اللي بيحقق فيها 

محمود:- الحمد لله يعني احنا في السيف سايد .

د أحمد:- الله طيحه في شر أعماله 

حسين:- اي والله ، وزين انه جت على كده والله يعيننا على مراجعتهم 

محمود:- الا منهوه اللي تقول داهوه جالس ويايي 

حسين:- انته ، يقول لي تعرف مكان اللي وياك في الفلم .....قلت له ايه وداهوه قاعد ويايي ويمبى الك 

تحضر روحك لبكره 

محمود:- يمبى لينا نتفق على اللي بنقوله يعني ...علشان تعرف المكتبة واللي فيها 

د أحمد:- اكيد ، علشان بعد لا تدوخوا وياهم 

حسين:- ما يهمك يا خوك بالنسبة للمكتبة والامور الفانيه ما هي مشكله عندي ، المشكله في الرسايل 

وان شاء الله ما يطلبوا الحريم

محمود:- هذي والله البلشه ، وتعرف انت السوالف اللي بيطلعوها الناس 

حسين:- لا تخاف أكيد السالفه دام فيها اوراق وتصوير وخرابيط يعني مستره من جهتهم 

محمود:- الله يعين ، بس الحريم ...صعبه شوي يا خوك

د أحمد:- ما اعتقد انهم بيطلبوا الحريم ، اهم شي السالفه ثابته عليه بتكون الامور مزبوطه 

حسين:- الله يعين ننتظر ونشوف 

وفي هالوقت ما شافوا الا حسين قايم بسرعه ورايح جهة الباب والى المواقف على طول 

وصدق حدسه واللي كان يتوقعه ........

>>>>يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*خيتي المميزة مراحب*




> يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
> * الله يعافيكِ خيتي ويسلمك*
> الجزء رووعة 
> * بمتابعتكم خيتي*
> وهالعبد الله ما عنده نقطه بيضاء في حياته كل مشاكل وخرابيط 
> الله يعين المجتمع على مثل هالاشكال 
> * اي والله الله يعين المجتمع على امثاله* 
> وانشا الله ابو حسين وابو عمران يتحسنوو ويرجع الوضع مثل اول واحسن 
> في الانتظار 
> وانشا الله ماتطول علينا



 * تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خييت دمعة طفلة يتيمه مراحب*




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محم**د*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> 
> *اجزاء روووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه*
> *ماشاءالله على هيك قلم معبر ومبدع*
> *مميــــــــــز كما انت دائما...*
> * الروعه في تواجدكم ومتابعتكم خيه* 
> 
> 
> ...



 * الله يرحم والديكِ ويسلمك* 

*خالص تحياتي وتقديري*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك العافيه أخوي جزء حلو ورائع



* خيتي احبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*

*بتواجدكم وحضوركم خيتي* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي* eman.h*  مراحب*




> أخيراً ما بغيت تنزل هههههههه
> * ههههه معليش خيتي*
> يالله حتى الباقي مو تنسانه بسرعه نبغي نشوفهم
> الصراحه تصلح مسلسل هالقصه هع
> 
> 
> تحياتي ...



 * خالص تحياتي للتواجد الكريم*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> جزء مره روعه
> ننتظر الجزء 
> 
> تحياتيـ






* خيتي فوفو الحلوه مراحب*

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك*

*خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي صمته جرحني مراحب*




> يعطيك الف عافية خيوا عالبارت 
> * الله يعافيكِ ويسلمك*
> 
> لاااااااااااااا كذا بحط كريمو مع عبيد في زاوية وبتولاهم طق لين ينطقون العافية ///////// مقهورة حييييييييل 
> * هههههههههه بتشلخيهم تشليخ* 
> 
> لاتطول علينا في انتظارك 
> 
> بالتوفيق



 * خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

*فمان الله*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــد,,,*

*جزء رووووووعه بجد*
*ماشاءالله عليك خييي .... قلم مميـــــز ومبدع*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـــ*
*موفق لكل خيـــــــــــر وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النــــور*

*دمت كما انــــــتـــ بصدق مشاعرك...*

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
الجزء اكثر من رووووعة 
الف الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد كللوووووووووش 
فرحتنا والله يخوك يستاهل عبداو >> بلا شماته هع
بس من هذا اللي يراقب حسين 
في الانتظار

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووووووو

أخوي في انتظار جديدك

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكوووووووور اخوي على الجزء
اتمنى لك التوفيق
تحيااااااااتي
 أحبكـ ياغلا عمري

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووو اخوي ((واحد فاضي))
                                                   على القصة وننتظرالتكملة
                                                           ***تحياتي***
                                                     ##مجنونة&حلوة##

----------


## Habit Roman

هلا والله اخوي ابو زين
جزء روعة وااجد تسلم ايدك 
اتوقع كريم هو الي يتابع حسين خخخ

ننتظر الجزء الروعة
تحياتي

----------


## صمته جرحني

يعطيك العافية عالبارت  


الحمد لله شكل الاوضاع بدت للتصلح والله يتمم عليهم فرحتهم 


برجعة ابو حسين وابو عمران 


تحياتي

----------


## ام فراس

*متااابعين وننتظر البارت الجديد*
*يعطيك العافية اخوي*

----------


## eman.7

ننتظر الباقي 

يعطيك العافية وااااااااااااااااحد مليان اقصد فاضي هع مو تتأخر عاد !!!


تحياتي...

----------


## واحد فاضي

وفي هالوقت ما شافوا الا حسين قايم بسرعه ورايح جهة الباب والى المواقف على طول 

وصدق حدسه واللي كان يتوقعه ........

كريم طالع من المستشفى .........

رجع حسين الى محمود و د.أحمد 

د أحمد :- خير خير يا خوك ويش فيك

حسين:- ابد كنت شاك في شي وتأكدت منه الحين

محمود:- خير ان شاء الله 

د أحمد :- ويشو هالشي ؟؟؟

حسين:- أخويي كريم ، اكيد جاي يسأل عن الوالد ، ويتأكد ...أستغفر الله العظيم ...من وضعه الصحي 

محمود:- ويش فيها يعني ولد وجاي يسأل عن ابوه 

حسين:- وانت ناسي انه مسوي قضية حجر على الوالد 

محمود:- بل بل يمبى يورثه يعني وهوه حي 

د أحمد :- ناس قلوبها حجر ولا تحن على نفسها بعد مو أقرب الناس ليها 

حسين:- اي والله صدقت يا خوك ، قلوب حجر ما تلين ، ناس تتمنى بس يكون عندها ابو يوم واحد لو ساعه 

وحده وناس تمبى متاه متاه ابوها يموت 

محمود:- الله يلعن لفلوس اللي تخلي الناس بهالقلوب 

د أحمد :- زين خلينا نشوف القسم ونتأكد عن ويش يسأل اخوك 

حسين:- اي والله جبتها يا ابو اسراء ، يالله قمنا 

محمود:- قمنا قمنا ويش ورانا 

وقاموا للقسم وراحوا للاستقبال وسأل د أحمد عن أي أحد جاي يسأل عن حالة أبو حسين وقالوا له ان

فيه شخص جاء ويسأل عن حالة أبو حسين وعن وضعه وهل فيه أمل انه يتحسن لو لا وكلام كثير 

وتأكد حسين بأنه هوه كريم اللي جاي ، ورد سأل د أحمد الاستقبال اذا طلب ورقه ولا شي 

فقالوا له انه حاول ياخذ تقرير عن حالته وانه عرض عليهم فلوس علشان يعطوه تقرير بالحاله اللي هوه فيها 

ويضيفوا انه ما في امل في علاجه ، لكن يوم لقى ان ما فيه فايده مشى وهو يهدد بأن راح يجيب التقرير 

بالطيب بالغصب راح يحصل عليه .

حسين:- والحين ويش نسوي 

د أحمد:- والله ما ادري يا خوك بس ننتظر ونشوف 

محمود :- الله يعين ويساعد ، المهم انا الحين با امشي واذا احتجت اي شي يا خوك قول لي 

حسين :- رحم الله والديك بس لا تنسى بكره بنروح الشرطه هاه 

محمود :- ولا يهمك يا خوك ، معقوله انسى هالشي

د أحمد:- وأنا بعد رايح علشان العملية وراجع من أخلص 

حسين :- على خير ان شاء الله 

وتفرقوا على أمل اللقاء ، أما كريم فهو بعد ما طلع من المستشفى راح البيت وجلس هناك يفكر 

ويخطط للخطوه اللي بعد هذي ، ابوه شكله ما فيه امل في علاجه ، والورفه جايه جايه ما با افك منها 

وقام يوزعها من الحين ويخطط ليها ويش بيسوي فيها وين بيوديها وين بيروح بها ، بس 

حسابه .................. طلع مو مزبوط 

حسين في المستشفى مع الاهل ، ينتظروا اي خبر عن الاثنين ابو حسين وابو عمران ، لكن ما احد يخبرهم 

بشي وكل اللي سمعوه ان الحالة مستقره للآن 

فجأة صارت حركة وروحه وجيه ، دكاتره داشين ودكاتره طالعين ، ممرضات تراكض وممرضات تحمل 

أغراض ، وحسين وأهله محتارين ، وكل ما سأل أحد ما يلاقي عنده جواب ، بس الحركه زايده 

اتصل بالكتور أحمد مغلق جواله ، ويش يسوي وين يروح .........

راح للمدير الطبي وسأله عن حالة ابوه وهل التحركات هذي علشان ابوه ولا علشان زوج اخته 

فقال له المدير الطبي ..ابوك شويه تعب وهم يحاولوا ينعشوه وان شاء الله تعدي الامور على خير 

حسين من سمع هالشي دار راسه وقعد على الكرسي بدون شعور ........

............

محمود رجع البيت وهوه يفكر في اللي راح يقوله في الشرطه ........ويش هالبلشه هذي .....ويش نقول 

ليهم ........كتب ؟؟أغراض خاصة ؟؟ هدايا؟؟ويش نقول ..........يالله يفرجها ربي .......

ووصل للشقة وهو بعدهوه يفكر في ويش اللي بيقوله وويش اللي بيتفق عليه ويا حسين .........ما حس 

بروحه الا هوه داخل الشقة وجالس على الكنبة .................

فاطمة:- ويش فيك غناتي محمود ؟؟ محمود ....محمود 

محمود:- هاه ...ايه ....ويش قلتي !!! 

فاطمه:-لا لا ...ويش فيك انته مو على بعضك ابداً ابداً

محمود:- لا ما فيه شي ...ما فيه شي

فاطمه:- الا فيه تعلمني عنك اني ....ويش فيك ؟؟

محمود:- قلت لش ما فيني شي الا غصب فيني شي يعني 

فاطمه:- قلت الك ويش فيك وتعرفني اذا قلتها ، أعرفك اني ...الا اذا عادني غريبه عنك وما تمبى تتكلم ليي

محمود:- لا بس ..........يالله 

فاطمه:- اذا تحسها غصب عليك لا تقول خلاص

محمود:-لا ...الموضوع عن عبدالله .

فاطمه:- ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمود:- راعي الرسايل 

فاطمه:- اها ، اللي ارسل اليي الصورة .

محمود:- ايه ، هذا يقول لش الشرطة مسكوه ولقوا عنده التسجيلات وخبرش لازم نروح ليهم 

فاطمه:- ويشو ، الحمد لله أجل افتكينا .

محمود:- افتكينا وابتلشنا

فاطمه:- لاويش عاد ، الا افتكينا وابتلش هوه 

محمود:- ايه بس ويش نقول ليهم باللي في الكراتين اللي خبرش ..مكتبة زهراء

فاطمه:- عادي ....ناسي اني راعية محل كوشات

محمود:- ما فهمت عليش

فاطمه:- يعني تقول ليهم ان حسين عنده مناسبة وكان حاب يسوي لمرته مفاجأة وخلانا نروح وياه طول ما 

هيه في بيت ابوها وإحنا جهزنا الشقه وتالي مشينا .

محمود:- والله وجبتيها ، الحين اتصل على حسين واسأله عن ابوه بعد مره وحده 


وقام واتصل على حسين مره ومرتين وفلاف و.........عشر ..ولا فيه جواب ، وقلق عليه .......

..واتصل على د أحمد ...ولا فيه جواب بعد .............

محمود:- ما أدري ويش فيهم ، الله يستر ، الله يستر 

فاطمة:- الله يستر بستايره ، قوم روح ليهم واتصل عليي اول ما تعرف شي ..زين 

محمود:- خير ما عليه ....الحين اروح 

فاطمه :- وأني ممكن أشاهد ...........العار 

محمود :- حصلتيه ؟؟؟

فاطمه :- اكيد غناتي اني فاطمه مو لعبه 

محمود:- خلاص شاهديه براحتش بس عاد هوه فيه كلام شوي .........

فاطمه:- ما عليك ، با انزل الصوت اذا سمعت كلام مش ولا بد 

محمود:- خير ان شاء الله 

وطلع محمود واتجه للمستشفى ...............وهناك سمع الخبر ...

>>>>يتبع ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## واحد فاضي

*الف شكر وتقدير لكل من مر من هنا* 

*للجميع بدون استثناء* 

*خاااااااالص تحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## eman.7

يعطيك العافيه خيوووووووو


في الانتظار التكملة



تحياتي...

----------


## أمينه

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخي

----------


## Habit Roman

ننتظر البقية اخوي ابو زين 

لاتتأخر علينا عاد 

تحياتي

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يعطيك العافيه أخوي ننتظر التكمله

----------


## المميزة

الله يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
ياعلي ليكون مات ابوحسين  :sad2: 
انشا الله ماصار ليه شي  :noworry: 
في الانتظار

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

هاااااي ننتظر التكملة 
     ****تحياتي****
_-_ مجنونة& وحلوة _-_

----------


## فاطمة المعصومة

*يسلموووووووووووو*
*بس الجزء مرة قصير* 
*يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااالله*
*روووووووووووووووعه بجد*
*ماشاءالله الجزء مره حليييييييييو*

*يسلم لينا قلمك خيي ابو زين*
*ويسلم لينا هيك فكر الله يزيدك من الخير والصلاح*


*موفق لكل خيريارب*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق الائمه الاطهار*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من هيك قلم مميــــــــــــز...*

*دمت بود.*

----------


## صمته جرحني

يسلموا خيوا عالبارت 

ارجوك لاتقول ان بو حسين توفى حرام من لحسين واهلة 


ننتضر التكملة بفارغ الصبر

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااااا ابو زين*

*وينك.........؟؟؟؟*

*عسى ماشر ان شاءالله*
*من زمااااان عنك ان شاءالله المانع خييير ياااارب*

*لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك في المنتدى*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق الحبيب محمد وآله*
*موفق*

----------


## ام فراس

*وينك ياابو زين*
*طولت الغيبة* 
*عسى المانع خير*

----------


## واحد فاضي

وطلع محمود واتجه للمستشفى ...............وهناك سمع الخبر ...

دخل محمود المستشفى وعلى طول غرفة أبو حسين وما لقى أحد فيها 

راح للإستقبال وسألهم قالوا له ان أبو حسين في غرفة العمليات في حالة حرجة جداً

وراح قريب غرفة العمليات ولقى حسين مهو قادر يتحرك من التأثر 

محمود:- سلامات أخويي ابو أزهر ما تشوف شر والوالد ما يشوف شر ان شاء الله

وقام حسين وعلى طول حضن محمود وهو يصيح 

حسين:- يا خوك خايف على الوالد يا خوك، داهم صار ليهم ساعه وهم يحاولوا وما أدري ويش فيه أبويي

محمود:- ما عليه الا العافيه أخوك ، شده وتروح يا خوك 

حسين:- ان شاء الله ان شاء الله يا خوك بس ............

محمود:-لا بس ولا شي ، محتاج دعائك انت الحين والمفروض تصير قوي علشان الوالده بعد له

حسين:- الوالده ، آآآآآه يا أمي ما تدري هيه للحين وانا مخلينها ويا أم أزهر ولا رديت عليها وأخاف تجي 

حتى لو بتكسي 

محمود:- وانت قلت لزهراء بالوضع ؟؟

حسين:- ايه قلت ليها وان شاء الله تقدر تسيطر على الوالده 

محمود:- ما عليك أجل الحين أخلي السواق يودي فاطمه بعد ليهم 

حسين:- جزاك الله خير يا خوك والله ما أدري وين أودي جمايلك 

محمود:- عيييييييب يا خوك هالكلام ، ويالله قوم يالله وخلك قوي 

حسين:- خير يا خوك 

محمود:- الا با اسألك وين أبو إسراء ؟؟؟ ما اشوفه يرد 

حسين:- داخل ابو اسراء ، من سمع بالخبر جاء على طول ودخل وياهم لان الظاهر الجلطه قويه وأثرت على 

الوالد بقوه 

محمود:- لا تقول هالشي يا خوك ما عليه الا العافيه أبو حسين 

حسين:- الله يسلمك ويعافيك ، الله يلعن اللي كان السبب والله يلعن الفلوس اللي تدمر اللي مابين الاخوه 

محمود:- اي خوك هذي الدنيا رضينا بها ولا ما رضينا ، الناس تاكل بعضها في هالزمن

والشاطر اللي يطلع منها 

حسين:- الله يرحم بالحال 

وهم في كلامهم طلع أبو إسراء من الغرفه 

محمود:- هاه ابو إسراء بشر 

حسين:- ويش يا خوك قول ؟؟؟؟

د أحمد:- تعالوا ويايي المكتب وبتعرفوا كل شي هناك

محمود:- يالله حسين أجل قوم يالله 

حسين:- والله ما فيي شده اتحرك 

د أحمد:- لالا خليك قوي يا خوك الموقف يمبى اله قوه وصلابه وأعرفك انت رجال عن عشرة رجال 

محمود:- يالله قوم يا ابو أزهر

حسين:- الله يعين نقوم نقوم

وراحوا مكتب الدكتور أحمد وطلب لحسين ليمون ولمحمود كافي وهوه كافي 

حسين:- ويش في الوالد يا أبو إسراء 

د أحمد:- الوالد ما عليه الا كل خير يا ابو أزهر 

محمود:- يعني خلاص تعدى مرحلة الخطر ؟؟؟

د أحمد:- من ناحية تعدى تعدى ، بس يمكن تصير له آثار للي مر به ، والدكاتره ما قصروا والشهادة لله 

محمود:- يعني ويش فهمنا ترى ابو حسين وانت تعرف انه ابونا كلنا ما قصر ويا الكل 

حسين:- ايه فهنا وبلا هدره مالت دكاتره ، فمنا وياها بالعاميه 

د أحمد:- الوالد وزي ما تعرف تعرض لصدمه نفسية هيه السبب في اللي يمر به الحين وانت تعرف بعد ان الجلطات لازم يصاحبها آثار ، والوالد ابو حسين صارت له آثار بس الحمد لله تلاحقوها الدكاتره وبقت آثار خفيفه في الساق 

حسين:- يعني ما بيقدر يمشي الوالد ؟؟؟؟؟

د أحمد:- لا بيمشي بس تعرف لازم علاج طويل ومتابعه مستمره 

محمود:- الله يقومه بالسلامه يارب

حسين:- ما فهمت عدل أنا الحين ممكن تفهمني شوي شوي.

د أحمد:- يعني الوالد بيصير اله بطء في الحركه ويمبى اله علاج طبيعي والحمد لله من صارت اله الجلطه على طول سووا اله علاج الاطباء ولا تضررت الاعصاب بشكل مباشر بس يعني لازم تأثير خفيف نتيجة ان الدم توقف شوي في الساق وانقطع الدم عنهم لحضات وهذا يسبب آثار تزول بالعلاج الطبيعي 

محمود:- ما عليه مخافه أبو حسين ، وحاضرين في كل وقت احنا يا ابو أزهر

حسين:- ما تقصر والله يا محمود فيك الخير والبركه 

وجاء اتصال للدكتور احمد في هاللحظه ....إيه إيه ....لاتحول ليي اي حاله اليوم بس العمليه خليها متأخره 

اليوم .....لالا ....قولوا اله فحص عادي وبيرجع بعدين .........لا ...انا جاي الحين 

محمود:- خير يا دكتور ؟؟

د أحمد:- لا ما فيه شضي بس ابو عمران قعد ويسأل عن أبوك 

محمود:- اي والله نسينا ابو عمران بعد يالله قوم نروح اله يا ابو أزهر

حسين:- اي والله نسيناه ....بس يالله با اتصل انا بعد علشان الجهاز با اشوفه وصل ولا بعدهوه

د أحمد:- خير أجل انتون اسبقوني وبا امر المختبر انا با اشوف نتيجة التحليل لابو حسين وأبو عمران

محمود:- خير أجل يالله حسين قوم .

وقاموا راحوا لابو عمران والدكتور راح المختبر يشوف النتيجه ..............

في شقة حسين كان الوضع مختلف ........تشنج .......وترقب 

أم حسين:- ما ادري ويش فيه حسين ما جاء للحين 

زهراء:- ما فيه الا العافيه يمكن الحين بعد شوي يوصل 

أم حسين:- قلبي يقرصني ولا فابت في محله يرقع ، حاسه بشي صاير ومغبيين عليي ، ويش صالير يا بتي 

زهراء:- ما فيه الا العافيه عمه ، ويش فيه داني اناي وياش قاعده ولا ادري ويش فيه حسين 

أم حسين:- اتصلي به يا بتي اتصلي وطمنيني

زهراء:- اتصلت يا عمه واجد ما اشوف عنده ارسال 

أم حسين:- ما عليه اتصلي مره فانيه بعد 

زهراء:- بأمرش يا عمه 

وقامت اتصلت برقم جوالها واللي هوه مغلق علشان تسمع أم حسين النغمه 

أم حسين:- ويش بعدهوه مسكر الجوال ..إه

زهراء:- اي والله يا عمه بعدهوه 

أم حسين:- زين اتصلي بالمستشفى له ، لو اتصلب بتكسي خلينا نروح المستشفى 

زهراء:- اتصلت المستششفى والسنترال ما أحد يرد عليه ما ادري ويش فيهم ، حارسي شوي يا عمه 

يمكن هوه الحين على وصول 

أم حسين:-ماني قادره يا بتي تعرفي يعني ويش ماني قادره 

وشوي الا جرس الباب يدق ............

زهراء:- يمكن حسين وصل 

وقامت فتحت الباب ولقت فاطمه على الباب 

فاطمه :- هاه ويش الاخبار عسى ام حسين ما حست بشي ؟؟

أم حسين:- من هذا يا زهراء ...حسين..إه

زهراء:- لا عمه هذي فاطمه مرت محمود جايه 

زهراء:- لا ما حست بشي للحين بس ماني قادره اخليها تقعد ازيد من هالشكل 

فاطمه :- ما عليش اني اخليها تقعد زياده الحين ، أبشرش بعد خلاص ابو حسين صار زين وطلع من العمليه وهوه الحين في الغرفه بس بعدهوه تحت تأثير البنج

زهراء:- بشرش الله بالجنه يارب ، ورحم الله والديش هديتيني الله يهدي ايامش

ودخلت فاطمه على أم حسين وسلمت عليها وقامت تسولف وياها وتشكي اليها حالتها ويا الحمل 

واخذت ام حسين تكلمها وشوي شوي بدت تتأقلم ويا الوضع رغم انها بين فتره وفانيه ترد تسال عن 

حسين بس شوي خف القلق اللي عندها 

في الجانب الآخر كريم حسن ان حركه صايره في المستشفى بعد ما قرر انه يتصل بالتلفون للسؤال 

عن ابوه بدل ما انه يروح ويخاطر بتواجده هناك 

كريم :- الوه السلام عليكم 

المستشفى:-عليكم السلام آمر 

كريم :- اسأل عن حالة مريض عندكم اسمه ............

المستشفى:- ايه هذا توه طالع من غرفة العمليات 

كريم :- زيكف حالته الحين ؟؟

المستشفى:- انته منهو علشان تعرف حالته

كريم :- انا ابنه .

المستشفى:- طيب وش اسمك يعني ؟؟

كريم :- ليش تبون الاسم ؟؟أول مره هذي أنا أسأل عن حالة ابويي ؟؟؟

المستشفى:- وويش اللي يثبت لينا انه ابوك ، تفضل عندنا وزوره 

كريم :- مو شغلك أزوره ولا ما أزوره عاد ، ويالله بلا هذره فاضيه عاد، وخبرني عن الحاله 

المستشفى:- آسف أخي الكريم ، اذا بغيت اي شي عن هالموضوع تفضل المستشفى وان شاء الله ما 

نقصر وياك 

كريم :- افا ، هذي أخلاق مستشفاكم ، الشرهه علينا اللي حاطين ابونا عندكم 

المستشفى:- اي خدمه ثانيه .

كريم :- اقلب وجهك ويالله وبدون مع السلامه 

المستشفى:- شكرا لتعاونك اخي الكريم ، ومع السلامه 

واغلقوا السماعه وجلس كريم يسب ويلعن في المستشفى ........والحين كيفه نعرف اخبار هالشيبه هذا 

.......وآخرتها يعني ......ما بنعرف له ...........ورفع راسه وشاف صورة زوجته ...ولمعت في راسه الفكره 

وعلى طول نادى عليها ..........هيه انتين تعالي هنه 

-- نعم امر خير 

كريم:- امباش تسوي حاجه الحين 

-- خير ويش هيه بعد هالحاجه يا سي السيد

كريم :- اشوف مو عاجينك كلامي ولا يعني ويش صاري الش

-- مو انته طردتني له ، لا ويش بعد تمباني اسوي الك شي بعد ، تقول تمبى تطلقني انت ,

كريم:- اقول بلا هذره زايده انتين للحين على ذمتي ، وتحت امري 

-- اقول اللي ما تطوله بايدك طوله باللي تمبى ، وشي الك ما فيه ، واللي بيصير يصير

كريم:- افا بس افا اشوف قامت للنمل ضروس يعني 

-- ضروس انياب ، اني ما با اسوي شي الك يا حضرة المحترم

كريم:- لا طالت وشمخت ، اقول تراني للحين هادي وياش ترى 

-- حياك الله يالهادي ، بس مفلات ما سمعت شي اسويه الك انسى 

كريم:- يا غبيه هذا الشي لمصلحتنا احنا لفنين، وراه فلوس ما تحلمي بها ويش فيش

-- الله يلعن الفلوس اللي بتجي من وراك انت 

قام اليها بعد هالكلمتين وضربها كف وخلها وهيه تصيح على وراح المطبخ وجاب سكين بعد ما ركب 

الشيطان راسه وقام يرقص قدامه ويوسوس اله ..:- هذي ويش فيها ...هذي اللي المفروض تصير في صفك 

الحين تتخلى عنك ...ولا يهمك اذبحها وادفنها في اقرب مكان ولا من شاف ولا من دري ........وانت بعد ما

عندك اصحاب ولا احد.....ولا احد بيهتم بامرها هذي العاقه لزوجها ...قوم قوم روح اذبحها وخلها عبره لمن 

لا يعتبر ..........واذا مره مره تهديد بالسكين وبتخاف وبتنفذ اللي تمباه منها 

وراح كريم للصاله ولقى مرته على حالتها ............

----------


## واحد فاضي

وراح جهتها بينفذ اللي في راسه 

فجأة رن جرس الباب وزي اللي قعد كريم من غفلته ورمى السكين من إيده وراح جهة الباب

وفتح الباب...........

لقى حسين عند الباب 

كريم:- نعم خير آمر ويش تمبى انت بعد ، ويش اللي جايبنك في هالحزه 

حسين:- انا جاي الك اقول لك كلمتين ولا امبى منك شي يا اخويي يا ولد ابويي

كريم:- ايه يا ولد ابويي ، اما امي فهي بريئه منك ومن امك 

حسين:- ما عليه ومقبوله منك هالكلمة 

كريم:- غصباً عنك مو رضى منك 

حسين:- رحم الله والديك وما تقصر 

كريم:- أهوه ويش تمبى انت الحين جاي 

حسين:- انا زي ما قلت الك هيه كلمتين ورد غطاهم 

كريم:- قول وخلنا نسمع هالكلمتين اللي من عندك 

حسين:- انته ويش تمبى من ابوك ؟؟؟ ولا ويش مسوي كده ورافع قضيه عليه ؟؟؟

كريم:- اولاً انته مو شغلك ولا يخصك ، ثانياً هوه أبويي زي ما هوه أبوك ثالثاً وهوه الأهم انا امبى

حصتي من الورفه 

حسين:- وهالشي يخليك ترفع عليه قضية حجر وتمبى تجرجره في المحاكم زي اللي تسويه الحين

كريم:- قلت الك أنا امبى نصيبي من الورث وهالشي مو حرام 

حسين:- مو حرام لكن عييييييييب يا أخويي عيب 

كريم:- انته اللي تعلمني العيب يعني ، أجل اسمع الكلام أنا ما با اتنازل عن هالقضيه ولا تفكر بكلمتين منك 

بتخليني اهون عن هالشي 

حسين:- انا ابغاك ترجع لضميرك وتعرف اللي رفعت عليه القضية هوه ابوك اللي طول عمره ما قصر وياك في 

شي واذا بغيت شي منه ما يقصر عليك من فلوس وواسطات وكل شي وأنا وانت تعرف هالشي 

كريم:- والله هذا واجب عليه مو رضى منه ، هوه المسئول عنا والمسئول عن تربيتنا وعن أمورنا كلها 

حسين:- وهوه مسئول عن عرسك وأموره كلها بعد ؟؟ حتى مهرك ما دفعت منه شي وحتى سفرتك بعد 

العرس هوه اللي تكفل فيها .

كريم:- ايه هوه المسئول ونص بعد .

حسين:- زين الحين با اسألك انت ويش تمبى منه ؟؟ يعني بالمختصر المفيد كم المبلغ اللي تمباه ويخليك تتنازل عن القضية ؟؟

كريم:- انا ما با أرضى بأقل من مليونين ريال ريال ينطح ريال .

حسين:- ولللللللل عليك تفكر انت ابوك ملياردير 

كريم:- ايه عنده فلوس ما تشيلها تريلا مو تفكرني ما أدري عن شي أنا ترى أدري عن كل شي واذا انت 

منت قد الشغله لا تجي وتسوي روحك رجال وتمبى تحل المسأله ، ولا أقول لك خلي المحكمه هيه اللي 

تحكم بهالشي هذا اذا مو أزيد من هالشي بعد 

حسين:- والله مانا داري ويش أقول لك يا خوك ، أنا الحين با أشوف ويش اللي بيصير وبا ارد عليك 

كريم:- اقول اذا انته مو قدر المرجله لا تربط روحك بها أبد

حسين:- يصير خير يا خوي يصير خير

ومشى حسين عن أخوه بس للحين الكلام اللي قاله يطن في أذونه ......معقوله هذا كلام كريم اللي كان 

أبويي يقول عنه هادي ......معقوله اللي يسويه ...منهوه اللي لاعب في مخه .....الله يعين الله يعين ........

أما كريم فبعد ما راح حسين صفق الباب في وجهه وهوه يقول .......درب يسد ما يرد ...مفكرني با أتأثر من 

كلمتين قالها ليي ....فلوس رزم يمباني أتركها له ولأشكاله .....شايف روحه لاعب على أبوه لعب ولا هوه 

مخلي شي ......قربت يا كريم النهايه .........قرب يا كريموه الغنى والفرفشه والنعنشه ......كلها كم يوم 

ونشوف الفلوس ونلعب بها لعب ............

ودش البيت وما شاف مرته في الصاله محل اللي تركها ............راح غرفة النوم ما شافها ....راح الغرف 

كلها ما شاف أحد .............. وقام يسأل روحه ..وين راحت هذي وين ولت ......شكلها فارقت 

من باب المطبخ باللي ما يردها ولا يرد بناتها .........ويخلوني بلفلوس اتمتع 

اييييييييييه الله يرحم ذيك الايام اللي كنا ندور فيها ..........كسرة الخبز دواره 


راح الفقر عنا ...........وقرب الغنى لينا 

وووووو>>>>>> يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك العافيه خيوووووووو
> 
> 
> في الانتظار التكملة
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي...



*خيتي eman.7 مرحبتين*

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك*

*اليوم حطينا جزئين بدل تأخير ههههه*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخي



* خيتي أمينه مرحبتين*

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك*

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> ننتظر البقية اخوي ابو زين 
> 
> لاتتأخر علينا عاد 
> 
> تحياتي



* خيتي*Habit Roman*مرحبتين*

*تأخرنا وضريبة التأخير ...جزئين* 

*ان شاء الله مانتأخر مره فانيه*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك العافيه أخوي ننتظر التكمله



* خيتي أحبك يا غلا عمري مراحب*

*نزل البارت اليديد....ين ههههه*

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> الله يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
> ياعلي ليكون مات ابوحسين 
> انشا الله ماصار ليه شي 
> في الانتظار



* خيتي المميزة مراحب*
* ربي يعافيك ويسلمك خيتي* 

*لا لا أبو حسين بعدهوه بصحته* 

*تابعي اليديد ..جزئين* 

*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> هاااااي ننتظر التكملة 
> ****تحياتي****
> _-_ مجنونة& وحلوة _-_



* خيتي ..مجنونه وحلوه مراحب*

*نزل البارتـ...ين  اليديد....ين* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *يسلموووووووووووو*
> 
> *بس الجزء مرة قصير* 
> *يلا ننتظر الجزء الجديد*




* خيتي فاطمة المعصومة مراحب*

*تعويض عن هذا الجزء القصير* 

*تم وضع جزئين* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## واحد فاضي

* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمة مراحب*




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> * وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*
> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااالله*
> *روووووووووووووووعه بجد*
> *ماشاءالله الجزء مره حليييييييييو*
> 
> *يسلم لينا قلمك خيي ابو زين*
> * وتسلموا للمتابعة* 
> *ويسلم لينا هيك فكر الله يزيدك من الخير والصلاح*
> ...



 * الله يقضي حوائجكم بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يسلموا خيوا عالبارت 
> 
> ارجوك لاتقول ان بو حسين توفى حرام من لحسين واهلة 
> 
> 
> ننتضر التكملة بفارغ الصبر



* خيتي صمته جرحني مراحب*
*ربي يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي* 

*أبو حسين .....ولا أقول تابعي الجزء اليديد*

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *ياهلااااا ابو زين*
> 
> *وينك.........؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *عسى ماشر ان شاءالله*
> *من زمااااان عنك ان شاءالله المانع خييير ياااارب*
> 
> *لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجودك في المنتدى*
> 
> ...



* خيتي دمعة طفله يتيمة مرحبتين*


*آسفين خيتي بس شوية ظروف أجبرتني أن ابتعد قليلاً*


*الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك على الخير* 

*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *وينك ياابو زين*
> *طولت الغيبة* 
> *عسى المانع خير*



 * خيتي أم فراس مراحب* 

*ان شاء الله خير* 

*وللتعويض عن التأخير* 

*نزلنا بارتين يديدين* 

*ان شاء الله يعجبوكم* 

*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الله*

----------


## جـــــوان

قرأت القصة اليوم 

بصراحة عجبتني وايد 

وتعايشت معاها بجد 


وننتظر التكملة

----------


## ام فراس

*مشكوور ابو زين*
*يعطيك العافية* 
*وننتظر البقية*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكور أخويي على الجزئين الحلوين
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## المميزة

يعطييييييييك العافية ابو زين
البارتـ...ـين روووووووعة
وهذا كريمووو العلة وش يى فالحياة الله ياخذه اوووف >> ودها تقتله 
وانشا الله ابو عمران وابو حسين يصيروو جينين هع
في الانتظاااار

----------


## جـــــوان

متى بينزل البارت الجديد ؟

----------


## eman.7

مو تتأخر أذا تأخرن باجي لك البيت و بطقك هع


يعطيك العافية على البارتين و ماقصرت واحد مليان قصدي فاضي

تحياتي

----------


## جـــــوان

تأخرت واجد  

متى بينزل البارت الجديد ؟

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

جاري الأنتظار

----------


## ام فراس

*تاخرت يابو زين*
*وينك ننتظر البقية بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## صمته جرحني

مساء الخير 

وينك خيو تأخرت بالبارت عسى المانع خير 

في انتظار التكملة 

تحياتي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

خلاص اصلاً احنا زعلنا ونسينا القصة مانبي البارت خلاص
عسى المانع خير انشالله
(يالهندي الفاضي)ترى حنا مو فاضيين ورانا رمضان...
أصلاً انا بديت أشك في السالفة انها حقيقية
وانت تنتظر الاحداث تصير قدامك عشان تحطها(صح)

----------


## ام فراس

*يووووو*
*تتوقعو حقيقية <<يجوز في هالزمن كل شي يصير*
*ابو زين خلاص انا نسيت الي راح من القصة* 
*تاخرت علييينا مرررررة*
*عسى المانع خييييييييييييير*

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يرحم ذيك الايام اللي كنا ندور فيها ..........كسرة الخبز دواره 

وتذكر كريم ايام الشقاء والتعب يوم انهم يشتغلوا من الصبح لليل ويالله يلاقو اللي يسد رمقهم 

وتذكر عيشته ويا امه وابوه في البيت اللي داخل الديره ، النوم والقعده في نص الليل من الحر

وفي ايام الشتاء يالله يالله يتدفى الواحد ، ويتذكر يوم ان ابوه يجيه ذاك اليوم 

أبو حسين:- وين بيزات الشغل اليوم

كريم:- ما عندي شي اليوم

أبو حسين:- انا لله وانااليه راجعون ، وانا اللي اعتبرك الرجال لعبت بالبيزات يعني ؟؟

كريم:- قلت لك ما عندي شي ما حصلت شغل اليوم

أبو حسين:- وتكذب بعد ، وابو علي اللي خلاك تشتغل في بيتهم تدخل الرمل يعني ما اعرف انا 

كريم:- بعدهوه ما عطانا بيزات ولا عطانا شي

أبو حسين:- بعد ما عطاكم هاه ، انا اخليك تشتغل حق تساعدني مو علشان امبى اشغلك يا ولدي وانت 

تعرف الحال كيفه صاير ولازم تعرف هالشي قبل كل شي ولا تفكر انااشغلك حق شي فاني ودام انته منت 

راضي تعرف هالشي براحتك بس هاه ، لا تقول ليي امبى شي وامبى حاجه ، ما الك الا كسوة شتاء 

وكسوة صيف وهذا كل اللي عندي وواجب عليي يا ولدي

كريم:- خلاص وهذا اللي امباه .

أبو حسين:- خلاص اجل يا ولدي براحتك بس مفل ما قلت الك ، لا تجيني في يوم وتقول ليي سوي ليي 

وافعل ليي

كريم:- لا مانا جاي اقول لك ، وانا بيزات اللي احصلها با اجمعها وبا اضمها 

أبو حسين:- ان شاء الله عاد ما تضيعها على حوايج فاضيه 

كريم:-لا تخاف وحتى لو هذي بيزاتي وانا حر فيها

أبو حسين:- والله ياولدي مانا عارف انته من وين جايه الك هالطماعه من وينه لا علمتك اياها

ولا درستك وياها 

كريم:- خلاص انا بيزاتي وانا با اسوي فيها اللي امبى

أبو حسين:- أجل نتفق على شي فاني بعد ونتحسب للامور اللي بتصير 

كريم:- نتفق نتفق ليش لا 

أبو حسين:- حتى لو صار عندي بيزات لا تقول ليي تمبى شي من عندي ، بيزاتي وانا حر فيها بعد هاه

كريم:- حتى لو صار عندك ملايين الدنيا ما امبى من عندك شي 

أبو حسين:- خير اجل فمان الله

كريم:- فمان الله وحفظه

صحيح ان ابويي يتعامل ويانا من واحنا صغار على مبدأ الرجوله والمسئوليه ، يعني بمصطلح هالأيام 

بدمقراطيه ، وهوه اللي خلانا نصير على اللي احنا عليه بس ما يصير نترك كل شي لغيرنا واحنا نتفرج

تذكر كريم يوم ان ابوه ويا ابو علي اشتغلوا ويا بعض ومن شي لشي لامن ذاك اليوم راحوا الظهران

ولد ابو علي وشغلهم وياه في الشركة ( ارامكو) وقاموا يستلموا لفلوس بس ما كان يشوف ابوه يصرف الا 

الشي اللي يحتاجه وبعدين عرف السر ، ابوه يشتري اراضي وبيوت من هنه وهناك ، وعقارات في القطيف 

وفي الدمام ، وبعد ما توفت امه وعرس على ام حسين ما خلاه لحاله وسوى اله غرفه خاصه في البيت 

الجديد ، وعامله معاملة الرجال بس ما كان يعطيه فلوس الا الكسوتين ، شتاء وصيف بس 

وبعد فتره راح في يوم يسأل ورى ابوه وعرف ان عنده عمارتين في الدمام وعنده فلوس، بس ماتجرأ انه 

يسأله انه يعطيه شي ، وصحيح ابوه هوه اللي توسط اله انه يشتغل في ارامكو بعد بس وين ، العقار غالي 

وهوه يمبى يتزوج ، صحيح ان ابوه ما خلاه لحاله في زواجه ، وحتى شهر العسل دفع تكاليفه من اوله 

لآخره ، وصحيح ان البيت اللي هوه عايش فيه حلال ابوه

بس مهما يكون هذا ما يمنع انه يطالب بورث من ابوه ، ولا يمنع انه يسوي اللي سواه 

ليش عاد حسين احسن مني في ويش ، ولا هذي مريموه مرت ابو عمران في ويش احسن مني عاد 

هم يلعبوا في الفلوس وانا اتفرج ؟؟

ما يصير واللي سويته انا هوه الصح ، لامتى بيعيش يعني ؟؟؟ ولا ويش كل هالفلوس يعني ؟؟

انا الحين اقوم اروح انام ويصير خير بكره الصباح 

اروح للمحامي واعرف ويش صار .

ونام كريم علىهالامل والتفكير في القادم من الايام بس ............حسبته ما زبطت 

حسين بعد ما طلع من عند اخوه كريم وصل للسياره ولقى ان زوجة اخوه واقفه جنبها وهيه تصيح 

وقف حسين من الصدمه اللي لقاها ...معقوله كريم اخويي مسوي حاجه في مرته ؟؟

الله يستر ....هاه ام علي ويش فيش ؟؟

أم علي:- ما ادري ويش في اخوك يا ابو ازهر ، صاير مو طبيعي ، مو مخلي ولا مبقي ويماني اسوي حاجات 

لا ترضي الله ولا النبي 

حسين:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، خير يا ام علي ويش فيه اخويي 

أم علي:- اخوك يتمنى الموت لابوك ويتمناه اليوم قبل بكره 

حسين:- اعوذ بالله ، لهدرجه وصل فيه الامر 

أم علي:- اي والله وكل هالشي عشان لفلوس ياابو ازهر 

حسين:- الله يلعن لفلوس اللي تعمي لنفوس

أم علي:- وياليت عاد محصلين من عنده خير لو شر ، اخوك اللي مصبرني عليه انت تعرف لاويش 

حسين:-الله يعنش يا ام علي انتين الحين عودي بيتك واستهدي بالله ويصير خير يا ام علي 

أم علي:- خلاص يا ابو ازهر اني با اطلب الطلاق عيشتي في بيت ابويي اهون عليي من هالشي

حسين:-لا لا يا ام علي انتين بينش وبينه عشرة عمر ما يصير تهدمي هالش في لحظه 

أم علي:- عشرة العمر كلها جحيم يا ابو ازهر واني اشوفه يسوي اللي ما يرضي الله ولا نبيه

حسين:-ما عليه يا ام علي تحملي بعد هذا النصيب 

أم علي:- لا كل شي تحملته الا ان كريم يرفع عليي السكين .

حسين:- هاااااااااااه يرفع سكين ، لا هذا ما ينسكت عليه 

أم علي:- ويش بايدي يا ابو ازهر اني خايفه على روحي وعلى الجهال 

حسين:- والحين وين بتروحي ؟؟؟

أم علي:- اذا ما عليك كلافه ودني بيت ابويي 

حسين:- يالله اركبي وامرنا لله 

أم علي:- رحم الله والديك وبكره اجي البيت والله يعين

حسين:- الله يعين 

ووصل ام علي لبيتهم وهوه يفكر في أخوه وطلبه ووضعه ويا مرته وتزاحمت الأفكار في راسه 

وما وعى الا وهوه عند المستشفى وراح على طول لغرفه ابو عمران وجلس هناك ، وبعد شوي 

جلس ابو عمران من نومه وشاف حسين وهوه ينود على الكنبه ونادى عليه شوي شوي 

ويوم شاف انه ما يجاوب فكره نايم بس هوه يشوفه يغفي ويرد يحرك راسه ، وقام نادى عليه بقوه شوي 

وانتبه ابو ازهر من نومته 

أبو عمران:- هاه ابو أزهر كيف حالك 

حسين:- الحمد لله انت بشرنا عنك ، ويش قال الدكتور الك 

أبو عمران:- ابد عقب ما طلعتوا من عندي بس جاء اليي وسوى تحليل والحمد لله استقرت الحاله 

حسين:- الحمد لله 

أبو عمران:- وانت ويش سويت ويا اخوك ؟؟

حسين:- ابد ما وصلت وياه الى شي .

أبو عمران:- يعني مو راضي يسحب القضيه له

حسين:- توقع بكم يمبى يسحب القضيه ؟؟

أبو عمران:- بكم يعني ؟؟ يساوم على صحة ابوه يعني!!!!

حسين:- ويش اسوي اله بعد يا النسيب ، يمبى يقول لك مليونين .

أبو عمران:- هااااااااااه ، اعوذ بالله 

حسين:- اي والله بس مانا عراف ويش اسوي انا الحين 

أبو عمران:- لا تفكر في شي يا خوك خلها على الله وتنحل يا النسيب 

حسين:- ونعم بالله 

أبو عمران:- انته قوم الحين نام الك شوي 

حسين:- با اروح اتطمن على الوالد و........

أبو عمران:- لا تروح الحين اكيد ابوك نايم الحين 

حسين:- وويش دراك عنه ؟؟؟

أبو عمران:- مو يوم طلعتوا من عندي قمت ووصيت د أحمد انه يجيب ليي أخبار ابوك وعرفت عن اللي صار 

اله كله ، بس اليوم طلعوه من العنايه وودوه غرفه فانيه وهوه الحمد لله بخير وعافيه 

حسين:- والله مانا عراف ويش اسوي اله يالنسيب 

أبو عمران:- ابوك يمبى اله عنايه وانه ما يحس انه فقيل عليكم لازم تخلوه انه يحس بأنه هوه الكبير وكلمته 

مسموعه وانه يكون زي ما هوه قبل لا يصير اله هالشي 

حسين:- اي والله صدقت يالنسيب 

أبو عمران:- المهم انت الحين روح نام شوي وريح بالك اكيد وراك شغل بكره 

حسين:- اي والله ورايي شغل وشغل مهم بعد بكره 

أبو عمران:- يالله يالنسيب خلينا ننام ههههههههههه

حسين:- تصبح على خير يالنسيب 

أبو عمران:- وانته من أهله ، صحيح الا با أسألك.

حسين:- آمر 

أبو عمران:- طلبت الجهاز لو بعدك ؟؟

حسين:- الا طلبته ووصل بس للحين ما استلمته بكره ان شاء الله استلمه 

أبو عمران:- على خير يالنسيب ، تصبح على خير 

حسين:- وانته من أهله 

وطلع حسين وهوه يفكر في المشاكل اللي صارت اله ومن مشكله لمشكله ، وأيقن بأن ابتلاء الله سبحانه 

وتعالى له على قدر ثقته في الله سبحانه وتعالى ........

وراح الشقه ومن وصل الا مستقبلتنه ام حسين بالسؤال والكلام 

أم حسين:- وينك يا ولدي وينك ، هذي سواه تسويها في امك ما ترد عليها ولا تجي ليها يا يمه 

حسين:- يمه ما فيه شي تعالي وبا ااعلمش ويش اللي فيه بالتمام والكمال 

أم حسين:-ايه قول ليي وطمنني يا ولدي اني قلبي مو قاعد في محله على ابوك قول ليي يا يمه 

حسين:- د تعالي وقعدي انتين الحين 

أم حسين:- اني ما بقعد الا لامن تقول ليي ويش فيه ابوك ولا ويش ما جيت ليي الليله 

حسين:- قعدي وبا اقول لش يا يمه 

أم حسين:- داني قعدت يا يمه 

حسين:- ابويي اليوم المغرب صابته جلطه فانيه 

أم حسين:- ياااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي ياااااااااااااااااااا اميرالمؤمنين يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي 

حسين:- بس الحمد لله طلع منها بخير لا تخافي ولا تختلعي يا يمه ترى انا مافيي شده اشوف دموعش 

بعد يا يمه ، وعلشان كده انا قلت لزهراء تخليش عندها علشان لا تروحي ويايي المستشفى يا يمه

أم حسين:- ( وهيه تطالع في زهراء) يعني تعرفي يا بتي ولا قلتي ليي ، افا بس افا

زهراء ما تحملت هالعتب من عند ام حسين وعلى طول راحت لغرفتها والدمعه في عيونها ورمت روحها 

على السرير .

حسين:- يا يمه زهراء ما ليها ذنب وانا اللي طلبت منها هالشي 

أم حسين:- ادري يا يمه انها ما ليها ذنب بس تعرف اني ما اتحمل هالشي يا يمه

حسين:- على العموم الحين ابويي بخير وصحة وسلامه ويمبى منش ان تدعي له بالسلامه

أم حسين:- الله يطلعه لينا بالسلامه ويعود مزهر ومورد ياااااااااارب

حسين:- يارب يا يمه والحين با اقوم انام تراني هلكاااااااااااان مررررررررره ولانا قادر اخف عمري يا يمه

أم حسين:- قوم يولدي ولا تنسى من الصبح با اروح لابوك مو تقول ليي بعدلا 

حسين:- ان شاء الله يا يمه من الصبح اوديش ، يالله قومي نامي الليله وان شاء الله بكره اوديش بدل اليوم 

أم حسين:- اجل اني ما با انام الا ويايي ازهر 

حسين:- ما يصير خاطرش الا طيب 

أم حسين:- وقول لزهراء بعد اني ما قصدتها بشي بس طلعت مني غصب هالكلمه عاد 

حسين:- زهراء طيبه وحنونه وتعرف عنش انش ما تقصدي يا يمه بس هيه حساسه شوي اكيد والضغط 

اللي خليته عليها هوه اللي خلاها تروح الغرفه 

أم حسين:- اي والله عارفه هالشي يا ولدي بس تعرف قلب المره على رجلها ويش يصير فيه

وقام حسين وباس راس امه وراح لزهراء الغرفه ولقى زهراء باسطه سجادتها وهيه تقرأ

« مُناجاة المُطيعين للهِ »
اَلّلهُمَّ اَلْهِمْنا طاعَتَكَ، وَجَنِّبْنا مَعْصِيَتَكَ، وَيَسِّرْ لَنا بُلُوغَ ما نَتَمَنّى مِنِ ابْتِغاءِ رِضْوانِكَ، وَاَحْلِلْنا بُحْبُوحَةَ جِنانِكَ، وَاقْشَعْ عَنْ بَصائِرِنا سَحابَ الاْرْتِيابِ، وَاكْشِفْ عَنْ قُلُوبِنا اَغْشِيَةَ الْمِرْيَةِ وَالْحِجابِ، وَاَزْهَقِ الْباطِلَ عَنْ ضَمائِرِنا، وَاَثْبِتِ الْحَقَّ في سَرائِرِنا، فَاِنَّ الشُّكُوكَ وَالظُّنُونَ لَواقِحُ الْفِتَنِ، وَمُكَدِّرَةٌ لِصَفْوِ الْمَنايِـحِ وَالْمِنَنِ، اَلّلهُمَّ احْمِلْنا في سُفُنِ نَجاتِكَ وَمَتِّعْنا بِلَذيذِ مُناجاتِكَ، وَاَوْرِدْنا حِياضَ حُبِّكَ، وَاَذِقْنا حَلاوَةَ وُدِّكَ وَقُرْبِكَ، وَاجْعَلْ جِهادَنا فيكَ، و هَمَّنا في طاعَتِكَ، وَاَخْلِصْ نِيّاتِنا في مُعامَلَتِكَ، فَاِنّا بِكَ وَلَكَ وَلا وَسيلَةَ لَنا اِلَيْكَ اِلاّ اَنْتَ، اِلـهي اِجْعَلْني مِنَ الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ الاَْخْيارِ، وَاَلْحِقْني بِالصّالِحينَ الاَْبْرارِ، السّابِقينَ اِليَ الْمَكْرُماتِ الْمُسارِعينَ اِلَى الْخَيْراتِ، الْعامِلينَ لِلْباقِياتِ الصّالِحاتِ، السّاعينَ اِلى رَفيعِ الدَّرَجاتِ، اِنَّكَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْء قَديرٌ، وَبِالاِْجابَةِ جَديرٌ بِرَحْمَتِكَ يا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ .
وجلس على السرير ويوم خلصت سلم عليها وخبرها باعتذار امه 

زهراء:- لا لا يا ابو أزهر ما فيني شي بس حزة الحزه خفت ان امك تشوف دمعتي وقمت دشيت الغرفه 

حسين:- الله يرحم والديش يا أم أزهر 

زهراء:- وحسيت اني سويت شي غير بس ما هدأت نفسي الا يوم قريت هالدعاء

حسين:- بارك الله فيش يا ام ازهر ، اجل امي تقول لش ما بتنام الا ويا ازهر 

زهراء:- لا تالي تتعذب وياه ، تعرفه هوه ما ينام متواصل وبيجننها 

حسين:- لا هيه خلاص قالت اذا مرتك سامحتني خلها تجيب ازهر ليي با انام وياه 

زهراء:- تامر امر ام حسين 

حسين:- يالله قومي وديه ليها ، تراني انا مرررررره هلكاااااااااااااان وبكر ه ورايي شغل واااااجد 

زهراء: الله يقويك ويساعدك يارب

حسين:- يالله انا با انخمد الحين

زهراء :- تنام نوم العوافي يا غناتي 

حسين:- تصبحي على خير 

زهراء:- وانته من اهله 

وطلعت زهراء من الغرفه وخلت حسين وهوه نايم ...........

>>>>يتبع ان شاء الله

راجع مع جزئين ان شاء الله تعالى 
اليله ان شاء الله تعالى 
ومع الردود 

فقط أطلب العذر منكم 
للغيبه للظروف 

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

وطلعت زهراء من الغرفه وخلت حسين وهوه نايم وأخذت أزهر معاها

أم حسين:- يا هلا يا هلا بالحامل والمحمول يا هلا

زهراء:- الله يحييش يا الغاليه العزيزة

أم حسين:- ما عليه يا بتي يوم اقول لش ...........

زهراء:- لالاتكملي يا عمه ، هذا شي نسيناه ولا نتذكره يا عمه

أم حسين:- الله يرحم والديش يا بتي ، ويقولوا لاويش تحبي ام ازهر

زهراء:- ( استحت ) الله يخليك لينا يالغاليه ام الغالي

أم حسين:- وجدة الغالي حجي ازهر

زهراء:- اي والله ، عاد لا يجننش في الليل

أم حسين:- روحي يا بتي ونامي انتين الحين وهوه ما بيخالف ويايي ، انتين بس لا تفكري فيه وما عليش

زهراء:- والله يا عمه اني خايفه انه يجننش

أم حسين:- ولا هيه اول مره انام وياه ، انتين بس زي ما قلت الش روحي يالله خلينا ننام ههههه

زهراء:- تصبحي على خير يا عمه

أم حسين:- وانتين من أهله يا بتي

وراحت زهراء ودخلت غرفتها ونامت أما أم حسين فقعدت شوي ويا الحجي أزهر وناموا ثنينهم للصباح

وما جلسهم الا صوت زهراء وهيه تقعد أم حسين لصلاة الصبح ........

وبعد ما جلس حسين وصلوا على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وفي تمام الساعه السابعه

وصل أمه وزهراء المستشفى ومعاهم أزهر وبعدها اتصل بمحمود علشان يروحوا الشرطه لإكمال التحقيقات

بشأن عبدالله وما يدور في القضية تمهيداً لرفعها للمحكمه ......

حسين:- هلا محمود صبحك الله بالخير

محمود :- يا هلا يا هلا بالطيب

حسين:- الله يحييك ، هاه ويش اخبارك

محمود :- الحمد لله

حسين:- ويش انته جاهز...إه

محمود :- يالله مر الحين بس مو عند الشقه ، تعال عند المحل

حسين:- زين بعد انا أجل با أحارسك هناك مسوى الحين انا هداني وقفت عند المحل

محمود :- يالله بس اوصل فاطمه وأجي لك ، دقايق بس

حسين:- ويش فطرت لو ...

محمود :- الحمد لله فطرت ، تعرف يا خوك لازم الفطور الحين ما نقدر ، فلاف وجبات لازم ناكلها

حسين:- الله يستر لا تنتفخ هههههههه

محمود :- من دون شي إحنا منتفخين هههههه

حسين:- خلاص اجل دانا واقف عند المحل

محمود:- يالله جاينك

وبعد عشر دقايق وصل محمود ونزلت فاطمه ودشت المحل وركب محمود ويا حسين في سيارته

حسين:- هاه ويش أحوالك

محمود:- الحمد لله دحنا عايشين بنعمة الله

حسين:- ويش با اقول

محمود:- صلى الله على الرسول

حسين:- وآل الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله

محمود:- صلى الله عليه وآله

حسين:- يا خوك ما صدقنا بنفتك من هالشخص ومن ازعاجه وبلاويه

محمود:- اي والله يا خوك ، صحيح ويش رايك اذا قالوا لك ويش اللي ف الكراتين تقول لك فاطمه قول ليهم

اننا عندنا محل الكوشات وان عندك مناسبة عيد زواجك وخليتنا نروح نعدل الك الشقه

حسين:- ونعم الراي يا خوك ايه احسن بعد ، تعرف ما نمبى نقول شي عن المكتبه

محمود:- وهو كذلك

وشوي بس ووصلوا للمركز واستقبلهم الضابط المسئول وبدا معاهم التحقيق وتم الامر على خير ما يرام

وطلب منهم المحقق انهم يقدموا الشكوى باعتبار ان الضرر كان سيقع ليهم لا محاله ووقع محمود وحسين 

الاوراق لتقديم الشكوى لكن كان فيه نقطه وهي انهم لازم يتعرفوا على الشخص علشان

استكمال اوراق التحقيق

وارتـفـع التوتر عندما قرب الالتقاء بهذا الشخص ..............

وبصورة آلية حدث الامر

حسين ومحمود جالسين في مواجهة الضابط وهم يتكلموا معه في القضية وكيف أن هذا الشخص

يتقصدهم وذلك من خلال جميع المعطيات

الضابط:- اخ حسين جيب الأوراق من خلفك على الطاوله

ودار حسين للأوراق ورأى أمامه ..........عدوه .....مكبل بالاصفاد ...مكبل بالحديد صاغر لا يقوى حتى على

النطق .......وأخذت يد حسين تلمس محمود ليرى ما يراه

والتفت محمود وشاف عبدالله .......لكنه في هالحالة ......أصبحت نظراته جاااااااامدة ....بلا شعور

وزي اللي توقف الزمن وعقارب الساعة تغصب روحها على إنها تتحرك فيسمع صوتها على استحياء وهي 

تحسب الزمن وقف محمود قدام عبدالله وجهاً لوجه لكن في ظروف مختلفه هذه المرة 

أما حسين بعدهوه قاعد على الكرسي ما يدري ويش يسوي وصرخ حسين بسرعه .......

...............محمود انتبه لا تتهور

لكن يد محمود كانت اسرع من صرخة حسين ............... وضربة على وجه عبدالله

حسين :- لا لا محمود لا ، ما يصير هالشي لا

الضابط :- محمود لا ، هذا تاخذ عليها حجز 24 ساعه لابد من هالشي

حسين :- ما عليه مو منه يا خوك ، من اللي فيه من القهر اللي شافه قدامه

عبدالله :- ما بتنازل عنه ولا عن اللي سواه فيي يا حضرة الضابط 

الضابط :- وانت الك عين بعد تتنازل ولا ما تتنازل ، اسكت ولا ابي اسمع منك كلمة وحده

محمود :- ما عليه يا حضرة الضابط :- ، مو مني والله بس هالـ......... بغى يتسبب في خراب ديار

الضابط :- عارفين كل شي

محمود :- بس اللي ما تعرفوه ان زوجتي حامل وبغى يودي حملها في داهيه

حسين:- هااااااااه حامل

محمود :- اي والله يا خوك وما كنت أمبى اقول هالشي في هالظروف ، بس هيه حامل بتوم بعد

حسين:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، يعني هيه بدون شي ما تتحمل بعد باللي بيسويه له هالـ.......

الضابط :- لا هذي قضية غير ، لازم نظمها للقضية بس بشرط

حسين:- وشو هالشرط بعد

محمود :- لا لا ما يحتاج تضمها للقضية خلاص هالشي انا متنازل عنه

الضابط :- بس هذا حقك

محمود :- عارف انه حقي بس جية نسوان هنا ما ابيه ، أهم شي نبعد الحريم عن القسم وانته سيد 

العارفين بهالشي

الضابط :- على العموم انا الحين ما بقى عندي شي الا اني استكمل اوراق القضية علشان في اسرع وقت 

تتم المحاكمة 

حسين :- وهذا اللي نمباه احنا ولي رجاء خاص يا حضرة الضابط

الضابط :- تفضل يا اخ حسين

حسين:- انكم تستروا الموضوع ولا يتم التشهير بهالشخص للإعلام 

الضابط :- ليش يا اخ حسين ، هذا المفروض اننا نخليه عبره 

حسين:- ويش ذنب اهله وزوجته بالذنب اللي سواه ؟؟ راح يتأثروا ويسود المستقبل قدامهم .

الضابط :- ليت كل الناس مثلك يا اخ حسين.

محمود:- اي والله ليت نص الناس مثل اخونا حسين كان الدنيا بخير 

حسين:- والاخ محمود ويش بتسووا به 

الضابط :- هذي لازم ننفذها يعني اعتدى على شخص في مركز الشرطه لازم الحجز 24 ساعه 

عبدالله :-( وهو طالع مع العسكري) ...خليه يعود لحياته الاوليه ، راعي سوابق 

محمود:- روح يا قذر روح ......انا اعقل منك وما راح اسوي شي الك 

عبدالله :- اصلاً ما تقدر تسوي شي 

محمود :- يصير خير يا الـ................

الضابط:- يا عسكري خذ السجين وخله في الممر 

محمود:- وانا لازم 24 ساعه يعني 

حسين:- يالله يا خوك تحمل 

وغمز ليهم الضابط وهو طالع من المكتب ، وفهم محمود الحركه وطلع ويا حسين ومروا على محمود 

وبحركه سريعه وبدون حتى ما ينتبه عبدالله لشي ابداً ...........( بصق في وجهه) ومشى عنه 

وطلع ويا حسين للسياره ، وحسين يحاول يتكلم لكن محمود بإشاره منه سكته وقال له بعدين تفهم

ويوم ركبوا السياره تكلم محمود ............

محمود:- شفت الضابط ..أو المحقق هذا 

حسين:- ايه ويش فيه 

محمود:- هذا يا طويل العمر مسكني في مره من المرات وحقق ويايي ورفضت اني اعترف على احد من 

اللي كانوا ويايي ابداً ابداً ، وبعد فترة في التوقيف طلبني للتحقيق وقال لي يا محمود لامتى انت راح تقعد 

تسوي هالحركات وتفكرنا ما نعرف ان اللي وياك كانوا فلان وفلان وفلان وأنا بصراحه اختلعت لأنهم بالفعل 

هم اللي كانوا ويايي وخبرني بشي بصراحه هوه سبب الغمزه اللي سواها ليي اليوم 

حسين :- يعني طلعتوا معرفه 

محمود :-معرفه الله لا يرد الظروف اللي عرفته فيها 

حسين:- ويش السبب ؟؟

محمود :- مو قلت الك اني من اول اعرف عبدالله 

حسين:- مزبوط .

محمود:- هذا عبدالله جاء اليهم هنا ويبغى يخبرهم عن اللي نسويه مقابل انه يطلع من السالفه اللي 

يخبرهم عنها ، وبالفعل تعاون وياهم بس بعدين قام يفر بذيله ، وبعد فترة ويوم انا تركت الوالف البطاله هذي 

حاول انه يتسبب ليي بالضرر بس هالمحقق هوه اللي وقف في وجهه لان المحقق هذا هو اللي يحقق 

معاي وفي آخر مره حس اني خلاص با اترك كل الشغلات البطاله ......ومنها عرفته شخصياً وهوه عرف 

عني اني تركت كل شي بطال ، لكن عبدالله قام يحاول ويحاول مره بعد مره بس علشان السالفه اللي 

قلت الك عنها يوم اشوفه ويا اخت صاحبنا .

حسين:- اعوذ بالله من هالناس ، هذولا اعظم من الشيطان 

محمود:- يا خوك في هالزمن اشياء واجد وكل يوم تتعلم شي جديد

وهم في الطريق جاء اتصال لحسين :- نعم نعم ......الحين اجيك يا دكتور الحين .........ايه ايه الحين امرك واشوف دكتور احمد بعد .......انته قل للدكتور احمد بالوضع وانا امره .....اوكي ......مع السلامه 

محمود:- خير بشر يا خوك ويش صاير

حسين:- الوالد...........>>>>>>يتبع

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكور أخوي على الجزء 
بس لاتطول علينا

----------


## ام فراس

*يعطيك العافية اخوي* 
*بس هالله هالله في الاجزاء الباقي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

لا عااااااااااااااااد ياربي 
ليش تقطعها اهني
توني اندمج بالسالفة
الله يسلمك لاتطول علينا 
جاري الانتظاااااااااااااااااار

----------


## جـــــوان

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
ليش تقطعها هني ؟

بسرعة نبي بارت يديد

----------


## eman.7

بسرعة يا خوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مو تطول علينا تراني مستعجلة حدي

تراا مثل ماقلت لك اذا مابتجي بسرعة اجي لك البيت ........................ و اطقك هع


يالله مشكور و ماقصرت


تحياتي...

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك العافية ابو زين 
بس نبي البارت الجديد بسرعة لاتطول علينا مندمجيين عددددددل 
في الانتظار

----------


## جـــــوان

متى البارت الجديد 

عاد الله يخليك لا تطول علينا

----------


## zaza2090

يا خوك شكلك أنت ما بتكمل الرواية بتبدي المدارس وأنت بعدك ما كملتها
تحياتي

----------


## بحر الاحلام

رواية رووعـــــــة

ننتظر البارات

----------


## واحد فاضي

محمود:- خير بشر يا خوك ويش صاير

حسين:- الوالد يمبى يطلع من المستشفى 

محمود:- بس هوه بعدهوه ما بري من اللي فيه

حسين:- ويش نسوي له بعد يا خوك ، حس بروحه تعافى شوي وخلاص يمبى يطلع

محمود:- والعمل ؟؟

حسين:- ما عليك انا اعرف اله 

محمود:- ايه يا خوك ما يصير بعد ، وتعرف بعد الخوفه اخوك يسوي شي بعد ويأثر عليه

حسين:- وهذا اللي حامل همه يا خوك 

محمود:- لا ما يصير يطلع ، يالله بسرعه الحين نروح للدكتور احمد ونشوف ويش السواه وياه 

حسين:- الحين بااتصل له وبا اشوف ويش صار 

واتصل حسين بالدكتور احمد 

حسين:- هاه دكتور بشرني عن الوالد

د أحمد:- والله ابوك مصر على الخروج 

حسين:- يعني ما قدرتوا تقنعوه بأنه يقعد 

د أحمد:-ما فيه فايده يا خوك ، مصر ولا يمبى يقعد

حسين:- وويش صار لموضوع الدكتور الزائر 

د أحمد:- ذكرتني با اتصل ليهم الحين وبا أكد الحجز بس شوف ابوك انت الحين واقنعه يقعد

حسين:- انا جاي الحين ويايي محمود ، وابشرك بعد خلصت سالفة عبدالله على خير 

د أحمد:- بشرك الله بالجنه يا خوك ما صدقنا افتكينا من هالعله 

حسين:- اي والله يا خوك ، المهم الحين بس اجي اعطيك التفاصيل وانته من جهتك أكد حجز الدكتور 

د أحمد:- خلاص الحين أجل با اروح ليهم مانا متصل بعد

حسين:- بس نجي نمباك تروح ويانا للوالد 

د أحمد:- ما بااتأخر كلها ربع ساعه وانا راجع من عندهم يا خوك

حسين:- وهو كذلك تكل على الله

د أحمد:-مع السلامه 

محمود:- ويش صار يا خوك بشر عسى الوالد اقتنع 

حسين:- لا والله بس انا زي ما قلت الك اعرف اقنعه 

محمود:- ويش بتسوي الحين 

حسين:- اكلم ام ازهر واقول ليها على الخطه ولا يهمك 

محمود:- على خير يا خوك

واتصل حسين على زهراء وعطاها الخطه وخبرها انه في الطريق عشرين دقيقه ويجي ولاتبين لابوه ان فيه اتفاق بينهم ووافقت على اللي قاله 

محمود:- غربل الله ابليسك على فعايل 

حسين:- ويش نسوي لازم نسوي كده علشان صحته يا خوك

محمود:- الله يعنيك ويثيبك يا خوك ، والله وبدون مجامله انته لولا وقوفك ويا اهلك كان عليم الله ويش صار 

في الاهل معلوم انهم بيتشتتوا 

حسين:- هذا واجب علينا يا خوك 

محمود:- الا با اقول لك يا خوك ويش على ابو عمران؟؟ 

حسين:- ابو عمران ممتاز وصل الجهاز اله وخليتهم يركبوه في بيته وكنت با اطلب اله ممرضه بس ما وافقت 

مريم على هالشي وقررت انها تخدمه هيه 

محمود:- الله يعافيه ان شاء الله 

حسين:- الله يسلمك يا خوك والله انته بعد ونعم الاخو والله

محمود:- من طيبك يا خوك 

ووصلوا المستشفى وراحوا على طول مكتب الدكتور احمد 

حسين:- يا هلا بالطيب يا هلا 

د أحمد:- اهلييييييييين 

حسين:- الله يحييك هاه بشر عسى زبطت وياك الامور 

د أحمد:- الحمد لله لحقنا على آخر موعد عند الدكتور

حسين:- الحمد لله 

محمود:- يعني لهالدرجه مزحوم مره يعني 

د أحمد:- هذا ما يجي الا مرتين في السنه ويجي محجوز اله العمليات اللي بيسويها من المانيا يرسلوا اله 

الحالات على الايميل ويدرسها ويقرر بعدين انه يسوي العمله لو ما يسويها ويعتمد على نسبة النجاح وبعض 

الحالات يأخرها علشان لا تتسبب بمضاعفات 

حسين:- وويش قال على حالة ابويي اجل

د أحمد:- يا طويل العمر حالة الوالد هوه كان مسوي لحاله شبيهه ليها قبل حوالي شهرين ووافق عليها 

وباقي ارسل اله الاوراق وباقي التحاليل وان شاء الله 

حسين:- ان شاء الله يا رب

محمود:- يارب 

د أحمد:- ويش محمود ما سويت التحاليل بعدك له ؟؟

حسين:- اي تحاليل بعد لا يكون انت مريض واحنا ما ندري 

محمود:- لا يا خوك بس تحليل عاديه يعني تشييك بس

د أحمد:- ايه يمبى يتطمن على نفسه بس

حسين:- الله يعين أجل يمبى لينا نسويها احنا بعد 

محمود:- ايه يمبى لكل واحد يسوي لروحه تشييك بين فترة وفتره 

د أحمد:- يالله الحين قوموا نروح لابو حسين ونشوف ويش يصير

حسين:- يالله ، بس يا ابو اسراء من تدخل سوي روحك بتكشف عليه علشان انفذ الخطه 

محمود:- ويش ناوي على الوالد يا خوك

د أحمد:- الله يستر على ابوك .

حسين:- ويش يك خايفين من اللي با اسويه 

محمود:- عارفينك راعي مقالب يا خوك

د أحمد:- اي والله ، بس اعتقد انك بتقنعه بانه يقعد في المستشفى ...صح

حسين:- اكيييد علشان كده اتفقت ويا ام ازهر بخطه وان شاء الله تزبط 

محمود:- أنا متأكد انك بتخليه يقعد هههههه

د أحمد:-وهل هناك شك في هذا هههههههههه

وراحوا لغرفة ابو حسين ودخل حسين عليهم شوي شوي 

حسين:- تاااااااااااااااااااه 

أبو حسين:- هههههههههه تاااااااااااااااااااااااه 

أم حسين:- غربل الله ابليسك .....تااااااااااااااه 

زهراء :- هههههههههه دام تاااااه خذ ازهر داهوه منجينا وهوه مأذي ابوك 

أبو حسين:- لا ويش مأذيني بعد ، لالا ما عليك منها بالعكس مريحني 

حسين:- هاه شحالكم ، ويش اخباركم اليوم ، ويش اخبار العقيد أبو حسين

أبو حسين:- اهلين برجال ، الله محيي اصلك يا حسين يا ولد ابو حسين

حسين:- اهلين وسهلين ، شو يا عقيد سمعنا انك بدك تطلع من المشفى 

أبو حسين:- اي بدي اطلع شو مو عاجبك 

حسين:- لا مو عاجبني ، بدي اقول إشي يا عقيد في منفعه النا ولحارة ابو النار 

أم حسين :- يالله عاد ابتدوا في الكلام السوري ههههه ويش يخلصنا منكم الحين 

زهراء :- متأثرين بباب الحاره له ...ما بيسكتوا الحين هههههههه

أبو حسين:- لييييييييك خلوا رجال يتكلموا ...ما بدنا حكي نسواني هلا

أم حسين:- ايه بأمرك ابن عمي هههههههههه

زهراء:- بأمركوم هههه ، هه سكتنا شو بدكن ايانا نطلع كمان 

أبو حسين:- لا إجلسوا بس هسو بدون كلام ههههههههه

حسين:- اي يا عقيد شو سمعنا انو بدك تروح علبيت من هلا

أبو حسين:- اي يا ابني جلسة المشفى بتجيب الي الهم والغم وبدي اروح علحارة وشوف رجالها وناسها 

حسين:- بس ابو العز ما بدو إياك تروح هلا وبيئول انو لسا على علاجك شوي بس

أبو حسين:- شو عرفوا ابو العز بعلاجي كمان ، هو حي الله بيعرف في أوجاع البطن وخلافه

حسين:- لالا يا عقيد ، هاي ما رضيتها منك ، ابو العز رجال زقرت ومعدل وابضاي 

أبوحسين:- اي وشو الراي هلا يعني بدكون إياني اجلس هون 

حسين:- بدنا اياك تجلس تكه صيره بس وبعدين لبا انجهز المضافه بتروح علحاره 

أبو حسين:- بس انا ما با استغني عنكوم ولا اقدر اجلس كتير هه

حسين:- بلاها من الجلسه هون 

أم حسين:- يالله بسكم من هالكلام ، وتكلموا عدل لا اقوم اطلع اني 

حسين:- خلاص تأمري أمر يا الغاليه يا ست الكل 

أبو حسين:- هههههههه وهيه اللي تقول ليي تابع باب الحاره وتالي تطلعي ما تحبي كلامهم

أم حسين:- اني احبه مو مكسر ، نص كلامكم مكسر يالله تكلموا زين اما زين 

أبو حسين:- بأمرش يا ام الغالي والغاليه 

حسين:- ايه يباه ويش قلت الحين 

أبو حسين:- بس يا ولدي انا قعدة المستشفيات ما احبها وتعرفني احب قعدت البيت أحسن 

حسين:- انا اجل ما عندي كلام ولا اقدر اقول شي فاني بعد 

أبو حسين:- ايه يا حسين شوف ليي الدكتور يسوي ليي اورق الخروج

زهراء :- يا عمي اطلب منك طلب .

أبو حسين:- انتين تآمري أمر يا بتي 

زهراء :- اني اقول يا عمي نشوف راي الدكتور احمد اذا قال لك تقدر تطلع نوافق واذا قال لا تقعد خلاص توافق ، ويش رايك ؟؟

أبو حسين:- اممممممممم والله حيرتين ، بس انا موافق جدا جداً بعد ، روح يا حسين الحين شوف الدكتور أحمد وخلنا نشوف رايه 

حسين:- الحين اروح اله يا يبه 

وسمعوا دقه على الباب وراح حسين يشوف من ..وأمر الحريم يتستروا ودخل الدكتور احمد ويا محمود الغرفه

أبو حسين:- ولد حلال حيفنا نتكلم عنك.......زبالخير طبعاً هههههه

د أحمد:- الله يسلمك يا عمي ما منك منقصه على احد ابداً والله يشهد 

أبو حسين :- هذا من طيب أصلك يا ولدي 

د أحمد:- ايه آمر عمي .

أبو حسين:- امباك تشوف اذا اقدر اطلع ولا ما اقدر ...كده بالمختصر المفيد 

د أحمد:- لا لا يا عمي ، ما بغيتها منك الحين إحنا متباركين بقعدتك ويانا تقول تمبى تروح البيت 

أبو حسين :- لا يا ولدي انا تمللت من القعده وامبى اتحرك شوي 

د أحمد:- انا الحين جاي الك ابشرك بشي ، تقول انك تمبى تطلع 

أبو حسين:- خير يا ولدي 

د أحمد :- هذا يا طويل العمر جاينا دكتور الماني يسوي عمليات علشان الحالات اللي زي حالتك يا عمي 

وهذا عليه طق العصي يصير وقدرت اني احجز الك موعد عنده والحمد لله وافق انه يدرس الحاله ويشوف 

ويش نسبة نجاحها وويش يقدر يسوي الك ، وانا متفائل بقوة انك بتستفيد من هالدكتور مرررره 

أبو حسين :- امممممممممم وما يصير اروح البيت واذا جاء ارجع اله 

د أحمد :- هوه يصير بس بتقابلنا مشكله انه يمكن يطلب تحليل في اي وقت وتعرف فرق الوقت بيننا وبينهم 

يعني لو طلب تحليل في نص الليل لازم نسويه ونرسل اله النتايج علشان يشوف ويش اللي يصير 

أبو حسين:- يعني ما فيه فايده الحين ، يالله دام اجتمعتوا عليي كلكم خلاص با اقعد وامري لله 

حسين:- اي يا عقيد ، هلا بدك تقعد هون على بال ما يجي الحكيم ويقرر

أبو حسين:- بأمرك يا ابني بأمرك 

حسين:- ولو يا عقيد ، انت الكل وسيدي وتاج الراس 

ابو حسين:- خلاص اجل ومتاه بيجي هالحكيم 

د أحمد :- هوه على الاسبوع الجاي يجي المستشفى بس موعدك وياه بعد عشرة ايام 

أبو حسين:- وما يصير يتقدم الموعد شوي له 

د أحمد:- اكذب عليك اذا قلت الك يصير ، تعرف هذا جدول وما نقدر نغيره 

أبو حسين:- يالله نصبر هالعشرة ايام ونشوف 

د أحمد :- وأنا اوعدك اني اتصل به واشوف رايه في انك تطلع للبيت لو تقعد في المستشفى 

أبو حسين:- وهو كذلك وتوكل على الله 

وخرج الدكتور أحمد ويا محمود وبقت ام حسين وزهراء وازهر وحسين

أوب حسين:- يالله يا بتي نفذ حكمش فينا هههههههه أهوه على هالخبر عطيني هالشيطون الحين 

زهراء :- تفضل هذاهوه بس لا يأذيك عاد 

أم حسين:- يا لله يا كريم تفرج عنا هالغمة يارب

حسين:- وتهدي هالاولاد وتردهم لعقلهم يارب

أم حسين:- الله يهدي الكل 


وراح محمود ويا الدكتور احمد وعمل التحاليل ، وواعده انها بس تطلع بيتصل اله علشان يقرروا ويش بيصير 
>>> يتبع

----------


## واحد فاضي

الجزء الأخير من الرواية 
واللي اتمنى انها اعجبتكم 
ومتأسف جداً على التأخير الغير متعمد 
بسبب الظروف القاهره جداً جداً 
=========

وراح محمود ويا الدكتور احمد وعمل التحاليل ، وواعده انها بس تطلع بيتصل اله علشان يقرروا ويش بيصير 

هو في الحقيقه راح يعمل تحاليل للتبرع بالكلى لابو عمران لأن فصيلة الدم متطابقه 

وبا قي الاشياء الطبيه تقريباً يتم التأكد منها لعمل زراعة كليه لأبو عمران 

في حال احتاج الى زراعه ......

أما كريم فحالته حاله بعد ما تركته زوجته أم علي ، وخلت الجهال معاه ولا عرف يتصرف معاهم 

لا هوه قادر يطلع عنهم ولا هوه قادر يقعد وياهم ، واتصل على بيت عمه يطلب منها انها ترجع 

لكن أصرت على طلب الطلاق ، وهددها بأنها ما بتشوف عيالها مره ثانيه ...........

رجعت أم علي لبيتها بعد يومين من اتصاله ووجدته زي ما تركته .........يفكر 

لكنه في هذه اليومين قرر أمر شاركه فيه الشيطان .........

وشاف أم علي واقفه قدامه 

كريم:- هاااه الا رجعتي ، كان قعدتي في بيت أبوش له 

أم علي :- اللي رجعني مو انت ، وانت تعرف ويش اللي رجعني 

كريم:- أهم شي رجعتي يالله شوفي الجهال وشوفي بيتش أحسن الش 

أم علي :- خير يا حجي كريم خير 

كريم:- يالله قلبي وجهش عني مانا فاضي لش ولا للهدره وياش 

أم علي :- خير يا حجي كريم خير 

كريم:- يالله يالله فارقي عن وجهي يالله وبلا خير يا حجي كريم ...أنا ما حجيت 

أم علي :- يصير خير يا ....كريم يصير خير 

كريم:-شوفي انتين فارقي عن وجهي لا أسوي فيش أعظم من اللي سويته 

أم علي :- يصير خير 

وقام كريم ورفع ايده فووووق ولطمها على وجهها وطاحت في الأرض ، وبصرختها طلعوا الأولاد اليها 

والتموا عليها وقموا يصيحوا معاها 

كريم:- ايه صيحوا صيحوا على أمكم العاقه ، ودانا با أطلع الحين ومن أرجع أمبى كل شي 

مرتب ولا قسماً عظماً بيصير لش ولولادش شي مو طيب 

وما قدرت ترد عليه أم علي وهي تحضن ولادها والكل يصيح ، وكريم أخذ أغراضه وطلع من البيت 

أما أم علي فبعد ما طلع كريم قامت تهدي في الأولاد واتصلت لأخوها وجاء اليها وراحوا المستشفى 

وأخذوا تقرير بالحاله اللي فيها من الإعتداء والضرب ، ومن المستشفى لبيت أبوها ونزلت الأولاد 

وراحت مع أخوها للشرطه وقدمت التقرير والشكوى ضد زوجها .....وطلبت الطلاق وطلب أخوها الطلاق مع 

التعويض المادي من زوجها ، وتم التعميم على إسم زوجها لمراجعة الشرطه 

ايضاً زوجة عبدالله بعد حصل ما حصل لزوجها اتصلت بصديقتها تشكي ليها الحال اللي وصلت اله من 

التشتت بعد غياب عبدالله وطلبت منها بعض المال حتى تصرف امورها 

مريم:- هلا ومرحبا 

زينب:- حياش الله يا غناتي 

مريم:- هاه ويش احوالش 

زينب:- لا تسر لا عدو ولا صديق 

مريم:- ويش صاير فيش يا غناتي 

زينب:- رجلي مسكوه الشرطه مسوي بلاوي في العالم وداكوه في الشرطه محجوز واني حالتي حاله 

مريم:- الله يعينش يا غناتي ، والحين ويش بتسوي 

زينب:- والله ما ادري ويش اقول لش ، امبى منش طلب يا غناتي 

مريم:- انتي تآمري أمر 

زينب:-امبى كم ريال اذا ما عليش كلافه ، تعرفي حالتي بعد ويش

مريم:- حاضرين ، بس اني الحين في المستشفى يا غناتي رجلي طايح واني اقعد وياه 

زينب:- سلامته ما يشوف شر ان شاء الله 

مريم:- الله يسلمش يا غناتي 

زينب:- خلاص اجل با اجي الش المستشفى ولولا اللي اني فيه ما جيت الش في هالمكان وانتين فيش 

اللي فيش يا غناتي 

مريم:- لا لا ما عليش انتين تعالي ويصير خير 

زينب:- مرحومة الوالدين يا غناتي 

وراحت زينب الى مريم في المستشفى وقابلتها وهناك كانت المفاجأة بأن مريم كلمت ابو عمران عن وضع 

زينب وسالفتها وقرر ابو عمران انه يتكفل بدفع مبلغ وقده لمساعدتها واعتها مريم مبلغ ايضاً لتصرف امورها 

في الوقت الحاضر ، وفي اثناء خروجها من عند مريم لمحت زهراء وهي جالسه على كراسي الانتظار في 

المستشفى وراحت ليها وسلمت عليها 

زينب :- السلام عليكم

زهراء :- عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

زينب :- خيه زهراء انتين ما تعرفيني صح 

زهراء :- لا والله بس يا هلا ويا مسهلا بش تفضلي استريحي 

زينب :- لا بس حبيت اسلم عليش واتسامح منش يا خيه 

زهراء :- لا ويش عاد تتسامحي ، اني ما اعرفش ولا ادري عن ويش تتكلمي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

زينب :- اني يا غناتي مرت اللي مرمر حاتكم وخلاكم على كف عفريت 

زهراء :- ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

زينب :- اني مرت عبدالله 

ومن سمعت بهذاالإسم جلست على الكرسي وهي تقول ......

زهراء :- الله يسامحه على كل اللي سواه فينا .....الله يسامحه 

زينب :- الله يعفو عنه يارب ، ويرده الى صوابه يارب .....يا الله يا سعة صدرش يا زهراء

زهراء :- خيتي واله ما تعرفي الألم اللي سببه الينا في حياتنا بس يالله ....الله غفور رحيم 

زينب :- وشديد العقاب بعد 

زهراء :- على اللي يصر على فعلته وذنبه

زينب :- واني اشهد انه أصر وأصر وأصر خيه 

زهراء :- اقعدي خيه اقعدي 

زينب :- تسلمي ، اني بس جيت اتسامح منش ....اليي اني مو اله هوه 

زهراء :- الله يسامحش خيتي ويقويش .....ما بيني وبينش شي يا خيه اللي صار ويا رجلش بس

زينب :- لا لا خيتي انتين ما تعرفي اني شقد كنت احقد عليش من اول رغم اني ما عرفتش 

زهراء :- الله يعفو عن الجميع 

زينب :- والله خيه اني من اول ما كنت اعرف طريق الحق ولا اعرف من الدين الا القشور بس ويش اسوي 

ما تعلمت في صغري الا المعاناة والالم و........الحقد 

زهراء :- الله يسامحش ويقويش على طريق الهدى

زينب :- والله خيه اني بس من كم يوم وقبل لا يمسكو عبدالله عرفت الحقيقه وتبريت من كل عاداتي الاوليه 

واتمنى ان ربي يسامحني 

زهراء :- واني من جهتي ما بيني وبين احد لا غل ولا حقد على احد 

زينب :- على العموم اني الحين با اروح للبيت واتمنى اني ما عورت راسش بكلامي 

زهراء :- لا والله واني بعد ان شاء الله بعدين اتمنى انش ما تحطي في بالش اني ما با استقبلش في بيتي 

زينب :- فيش الخير والبركه 

زهراء :- الله يسلمش ويعافيش

زينب :- يالله اجل فمان الله 

زهراء :- بسلامة رب العالمين 

وراحت زينب للباب الرئيسي وزهراء تطالعها بنظرات الرأفة والمحبه ..........فلقد ارتاح ضميرها لأنها كانت 

خائفة ان تكون على شاكلة زوجها لكن والحمد لله بانت لها طيب معدنها وأصالة نفسها في اوقات الحقيقة 

وصفاء النفس .

حسين ومحمود ينتظرون في المستشفى نتيجة التحاليل اللي طلب الدكتور الزائر ان يجريها على 

ابو حسين حتى يتأكد من الوضع العام ولتقييم الحالة قبل اجراء العملية 

وفي نفس الوقت ينتظر محمود نتيجة التحاليل والتي تبين مدى ملائمة التحاليل مع حالة ابو عمران 

وقابليته للتبرع والزراعه لأبو عمران 

د أحمد اقبل وبيديه ظرفين مختومين وقابل محمود وحسين وطلب منهم ان يتبعوه للمكتب 

وف يالمكتب صارحهم بأن نتائج التحاليل في يديه ولا يعرف عنهم شيء لكن بعد قليل سيأتي الدكتور المعالج

لأبو عمران ويقرر من خلال النتائج ما سيعمل 

حسين:- اي تحاليل لابو عمران 

محمود:- بصراحه انا قررت التبرع لابو عمران بكلية من عندي لكن ما قلت لاحد ابد 

حسين:- اوووه وهذا اللي كنت متوقعنه بس ما عرفت شلون اسحب المعلومات منك 

محمود :- انا قلت با اسوي التحاليل اول شي وبعدين نشوف ويش يصير ، وزي ما قال لي الدكتور احمد 

علشان بعد لا يعتمد ابو عمران على اني با اتبرع اله ويصير على امل ويخيب امله في حالة ما توافقت النتائج

حسين:- بس ما با اسامحكم على انكم غبيتوا عني هالشي 

د احمد :- ههههههه عاد يا خوك انت يكفيك اللي فيك بعد نزيدك قلق بعد 

حسين:- الله يسامحكم ن يالله عليكم غداء هههههههه

محمود:- بس غداء .....بسلامة ابو عمران وابو حسين ان شاء الله عزيمه كامله 

حسين :- لأسوي ليهم عرس كامل مو بس عزيمه عاديه 

ودخل الدكتور عليهم وسلم واخذ الظرف من ايد د احمد ...وفتحه وشاف الاوراق والتحاليل 

ووجهه مره يصير زين ومره ينعفس لحد ما حط الاوراق على الطاوله وطلب د أحمد لبرا المكتب 

وقام يكلمه واخذوا فتره كانت قلوب حسين ومحمود تدق بشده .........والعرق يزخ والدنيا تدور بهم دوران 

ودخل د أحمد بعد عشرين دقيقه كأنها دهر ، ومن دخل تلقوه بالسؤال والاستفسار 

محمود:- هاه بشر يا خوك ........ويش صار 

حسين:- بشر يا خوك قلوبنا وصلت لحلوقنا 

د أحمد:- والله مانا عارف ويش اقول ليكم ن بس لازم اقوله 

حسين:- خير يا خوك خير

محمود:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، لا تخلينا على اعصابنا وقول لينا وان شاء الله ما يصير

الا اللي كتبه رب العالمين 

د أحمد:- الحاله بالمختصر المفيد ان ابو عمران الله يهديه ما بلغهم مره فانيه باللي صار اله من الضغط وأثر 

على كفائة الكلى عنده بالمره ، وهالشي أثر على امكانيه حتى زراعة كليه وما اضن ان فيه فايده من 

الزراعه ويمكن انه راح يعيش بقية حياته على الغسيل وبس ،والدكتور رفض انه يجازف بحياة أبو عمران

حسين :- يعني ما فيه فايده ؟؟؟

د أحمد :- لا يا خوك والله يعينك 

محمود :- يالله ، زين انت حاول معاه يمكن يرضى يسوي العمليه 

د أحمد :- المشكله ان ابو عمران جسمه مو متعامل مع أي نوع من الادوية بالشكل الصحيح ولا يتعامل مع 

حالته واللي صار اله بالشكل الصحيح 

محمود :- الله يهديك يا ابو عمران 

حسين :- زين والحين ويش حالة أبويي 

د أحمد :- الحين نعرف ...........

وفتح الظرف وشاف التحاليل والنتائج وتعليق الدكتور عليها 

د أحمد :- لا لا الحمد لله ، موعد عملية الوالد بعد يومين وان شاء الله نسبة النجاح حطها الدكتور اكثر من 

خمسين بالمئة 

محمود :- الحمد لله رب العالمين ، يمبى لينا نبشر أبو حسين أجل 

حسين :- الله يبشرك بالخير يا دكتور أحمد 

د أحمد :- هذا واجب عليي أخويي ، ولازم نقوم به على أكمل وجه خصوصاً اليكم عاد

حسين :- الله المعين ، ما تقصر أخويي والله 

محمود :- يالله أجل قمنا لأبو حسين نبشره 

وراحوا لأبو حسين وجلسوا معاه وكلموه عن التقرير والتحليل وطابت نفسيته 


كريم في المقابل وبعد ما طلع من بيته راح للمحامي واستفسر منه عن التطورات وويش صار 

وأخبره المحامي عن كل شي وان القضيه زي ما قال اله راح تطول وان تقرير اللجنة اللي طلبوه 

لسى ما صدر ...........وطلع كريم ما يدري وين يروح ...........وشاف روحه قدام القهوه 

وراح جلس في القهوه وطلب اله شاي وراس شيشه .......وجلس لوقت متأخر من الليل 

وطلع من القهوه وفي الطريق لقى تفتيش ..........وقام يسب ويلعن ........وصل بالسياره للعسكري 

وطلب منه أوراقه ......خلاه يجنب .........وتم اعتقاله 

وفي الصباح بلغ بالشكوى من زوجته وطلب للتحقيق ...........وبعد التحقيق .......طلب منه المحقق إحضار 

كفيل حضوري لوقت النطق بالحكم ...........وخرج بكفالة 

لكن وزي ما قلنا من أول ..........كريم مخطط لشيء وشاركه الشيطان ..........ورقص قدامه 

وجلس له كم يوم يفكر ويخطط لامن توصل لشيء وقرر انه يسويه على وجه السرعه ..........

راح المستشفى ودخل للإستقبال وسأل عن حالة أبوه ...........وقال ليهم ان هوه كان مسافر 

وعرف عن حالة ابوه أول ما جاء من السفر وعلى طول جاء يسأل عنه ، وأخبه الممرض بأن والده الآن 

تجرى له عملية من قبل الدكتور في القسم المخصص ...........وخابت آماله بتنفيذ خطته 

لكن لفت انتباهه ان الممرض الآخر وهو يكلم شخص على التلفون 

-- يس يس أبو إمران ........لا لسا ما فيه خلص أمليه أبو حسين ....اوكيه أنا كلم انته ألى طول 

مع السلامه أبو إمران 

كريم سأل الممرض :- مين هذا أبو إمران نفر ؟؟

الممرض :- هذا نفر فيه نسيب هوا أبو هوسين ، موجود مستسفى 

كريم :- ويش فيه هو؟؟

الممرض :- هو كليه تأبان ....

كريم :- أوووه مره مره تأبان 

الممرض:- إيوا علسان هو فيه ضغط فوق بئدين هو مشكله كتير 

كريم:- وين غرفه ...كم رقم ؟؟

الممرض:- هو رقم غرفه ...122 

كريم :- شكراً شكراً

وعلى طول كريم بدون تفكير راح لغرفة أبوعمران ....ودخل شوي شوي ...........وشاف ان ما فيه أحد معاه 

وشاف أبو عمران على السرير .......أبو عمران لمح كريم ....

أبو عمران :- يالنسيب ...يالنسيب ......

كريم:- ( ناسبتك الجن ) .........ساكت 

أبو عمران :- كني شفت واحد يشبه كريم ..........يالنسيب ....فيه أحد هنه ؟؟؟؟

كريم:- ( خلاص صجيتنا عاد )...........نعم نعم 

أبو عمران :- وأنا اقول كني لمتحك يالنسيب 

كريم:- ويش عندك تصارخ انت 

أبو عمران :- ..........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!

كريم:- ايه انته ويش عندك تصارخ .....

أبو عمران :- لا بس شفتك قلت يمكن جاي تزورني يعني 

كريم:- انا أزورك انت يالبخيل يالدعله يالرزيل ....ما أدري شلون ناسبناك إحنا عاد 

أبو عمران :- رحم الله والديك ...جزاك الله خير 

كريم:- أقول انته الحين بعد ما تستحي جاي هنه وتمبى تتعالج وكله على حساب عمك اللي هوه أبويي

أبو عمران :- ما تقصر والله يجي منك أكثر 

كريم:-ايه كلمة الحق ما تمباها تمبى بس تلهط فلوس وخلاص ، لكن هذا بعدك تمسك قرش واحد من عند 

أبويي ولا حتى هالدعله مريموه 

أبو عمران :- لو سمحت إطلع من الغرفه ولا تقعد 

كريم:- انا تطردني انت يالبخيل 

وارتفع الضغط عند ابو عمران ............

أبو عمران :- اقول ....الك ....اطلع ........يالله ...روح .........روح ......روح 

كريم:-انا با اطلع ولا با اشوفك مره فانيه ان شاء الله

أبو عمران :- اطـ........لــ....ع 

وارتفع الضغط ................ودخل ابو عمران في اغماء

كريم:- يالله الحين اطلع ما طردتني انت .........أنا طلعت من حالي عاد الحين

وطلع كريم من غرفة ابو عمران وهوه يجرجر نفسه علشان لا احد يشوفه بعد ما شاف كريم راح في اغماءه 

أما ابو حسين فإستغرقت العمليه تبعه أربع ساعات ......كانت القلوب خارج الغرفه في الأكف 

والكل كان بنتظر ولو لمحه من أي فرد من الفريق المعالج ........لكن بعد ثلاث ساعات ونصف طلع الدكتور 

وهوه يأشر ليهم بعلامة الــok

وارتاحوا لهذه الإشاره وهم كانوا يأملون بها من دخل أبو حسين العملية ، وراحت مريم على طول لأبو عمران 

تمبى تبشره ..................لكن وجدته .....................جثه هامده ......بلا حراك 

في التحقيق .......وبعد التشريح اتضح ارتفاع في الضغط أثر على وظائف الكلى مما سبب إرتفاع في سمية 

الدم وتوقف عضلة القلب ...........وتم طلب تحقيق في الموضوع ............وبكل بساطة .......

توصلوا الى أن الشخص الذي تسبب في هذا وهو ...... كريم .

خاتمة >>>

** خرج ابو حسين من المستشفى للبيت وتعافى من آثار العملية في خلال وقت قصير 

وبمتابعة العلاج الطبيعي استطاع ان يعود تقريباً لصحته وعافيته 

** مريم لبست وشاح السواد حتى ذبلت ، وتوارت عن الناس 

** حسين وزهراء اكملوا حياتهم بعيداً عن المشاكل وكما هو ديدن زهراء ........لا تلجأ الا الى خالقها فهو 

يسمعها ويراها ويعرف الحاحها في دعائها وتهجدها 

** أم حسين ضمت الى بيتها ابنتها مريم ......لتتولى الاشراف على رعاية سلمى وهدى 

**عبدالله .........تم الحكم عليه بخمس سنوات مع الجلد الفين جلدة متفرقة

** د أحمد .............لا يزال يعتني بإبنته ...وأمه ...ولا يزال يعمل بالمستشفى 

وبعد سنوات من متابعة حياتهم ، حاولت ام حسين ان تجد مريم عبر زواجها لكن كل محاولاتها بائت 

بالفشل ........لكن حسين نجح في ذلك 

وتزوجت مريم من أبو إسراء 


ولا تزال لاحداث مستمرة على ارض الواقع متتابعة ومتوالية رغم اصناف البشر الحاقدين الانتهازيين 

والذين لا يهمهم الا اطماعهم 

فمن قابيل ...........وحتى اليوم 

لا يزال الخير يسود والشر يعود

خالص تقديري لمتابعتكم 

فمان الله

أبو زين العابدين
واحد فاضي

----------


## واحد فاضي

المعذرة منكم جميعاً فقد كنت امر في ظروف قاهرة 
منعتني حتى من دخول المنتدى في الفترة السابقة 
اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير 
وأسألكم الدعاء لي وللمؤمنين جميعاً
خالص تحياتي وتقديري 
ابو زين

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

مشكور اخوي على الرواية 

نهاايه راائع وااحدث اروع 

احدت ممزوجه بالوااقع 

تسلم اخووي 

ربي يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## بحر الاحلام

رواية في غاية الرووعه

يسلمووووووووو ع الطرح

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

مشكور أخوي على نهاية القصه
وحوائج مقضيه لك ولنا ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق ام البنين

----------


## eman.7

عن جد طاحت دموعي على مريم هالمسكينه


يعطيك العافية اخوي واحد فاضي و مشكوووووووووووووووووور على القصة الجميلة

و صح لسانك في اخر القصة

----------


## ام فراس

يعطيك ربي الف عاافية 
ماقصرت الاجزاء كانت حلوة مررة
ونهاية حلوة
تقبل مروري على صفحتك

----------


## جـــــوان

الله يعطيك العافية 

عجبتني النهاية 
بس ما قلت ويش صار في كرريموه الزطي 

ومحمود ويش جابو له ؟
ولد والا بنت ؟

----------


## المميزة

يعطيك مليووووووووون عافية 
بصراحة مو عارفة شنو اقول كلمة ابدعت قليلة جدااا وما توفيك حقك 
بصراحة من اروع الروايات اللي قريتها 
كل جزء كنت اقراه كنت انتظر اللي بعده على احر من الجمر 
اسلوبك روووعة واللهجة محليتنه 
والنهاية اروووع من ماكنت اتوقع بوااااااااااجد 

>> ادري هذرت واجد بس من كثر مو عاجبتني الرواية ماني عارفة وش اقول :)

----------


## لا تعليق

صراحة رواية قمة في الروعة ومفيـــــــــــــــــــــــدة جدا جدا جدا في هكذا مجتمع
أني ما كنت أتوقع ان فيوم من الأيام يوصل مجتمعنا لهذي المواصيل لكن للأسف وصل
تسلم أياديك ونترقب الجديد وأملنا بكم يزيد بالمساهمة بكتاباتكم في إصلاح المجتمع
عن الفلسفة :wondering: 
في حفظ الرحمن أخي..
 :icon30:  :shiny:

----------

